# Србија | Serbia - one photo per post



## Teslicanin1985 (Aug 6, 2008)

Due to ownership problems with the other Serbia thread, I'm opening this thread for people who want to post pictures about Serbia.


----------



## Teslicanin1985 (Aug 6, 2008)




----------



## Teslicanin1985 (Aug 6, 2008)

Uvac, Western Serbia


----------



## Teslicanin1985 (Aug 6, 2008)

Djavolja Varoš Rock Formations, Southern Serbia


----------



## Teslicanin1985 (Aug 6, 2008)

Serbia is well known for its monasteries that can be found throughout our wonderful country:

Manasija, Eastern Serbia


----------



## Teslicanin1985 (Aug 6, 2008)

Studenica, Southern Serbia


----------



## Teslicanin1985 (Aug 6, 2008)

Lake Djerdap on Danube, Eastern Serbia (Romanian border)


----------



## Teslicanin1985 (Aug 6, 2008)

Stopić cave, Western Serbia

http://lh3.ggpht.com/sima.pecinar/R.../xhs9FOfemVc/s912/400-Velike-Bigrene-kade.jpg


----------



## Teslicanin1985 (Aug 6, 2008)

http://lh4.ggpht.com/sima.pecinar/R.../kMUFacQ04jE/s912/402-Velike-Bigrene-kade.jpg


----------



## Teslicanin1985 (Aug 6, 2008)

Danube and Lake Djerdap, Eastern Serbia


----------



## Patrick (Sep 11, 2002)

Teslicanin1985 said:


> Uvac, Western Serbia
> 
> http://www.uvac.org.rs/images/stories/ugm/5/images/10.jpg


beautiful river!


----------



## Teslicanin1985 (Aug 6, 2008)

Studenica, Southern Serbia


----------



## Teslicanin1985 (Aug 6, 2008)

Mileševa, Southern Serbia


----------



## Teslicanin1985 (Aug 6, 2008)

Lake Palić, Northern Serbia


----------



## Teslicanin1985 (Aug 6, 2008)

Djerdap gorge, Eastern Serbia


----------



## Teslicanin1985 (Aug 6, 2008)




----------



## Teslicanin1985 (Aug 6, 2008)

Uvac, Western Serbia


----------



## Teslicanin1985 (Aug 6, 2008)

Inhabitants of Western Serbia


----------



## channel (Apr 24, 2008)

superb pictures


----------



## trmather (Feb 7, 2008)

Teslicanin1985 said:


> Uvac, Western Serbia


Thats just lovely.


----------



## Teslicanin1985 (Aug 6, 2008)

Zlatibor, Werstern Serbia


----------



## Teslicanin1985 (Aug 6, 2008)

Carpathian Mountains, Eastern Serbia


----------



## Teslicanin1985 (Aug 6, 2008)

Lake Perućac, Western Serbia (Bosnian border)


----------



## Teslicanin1985 (Aug 6, 2008)




----------



## Teslicanin1985 (Aug 6, 2008)

Danube River


----------



## Teslicanin1985 (Aug 6, 2008)

Lazar Canyon, Eastern Serbia


----------



## Teslicanin1985 (Aug 6, 2008)

Lim River, Western Serbia


----------



## Teslicanin1985 (Aug 6, 2008)

Jadovnik, Western Serbia


----------



## Teslicanin1985 (Aug 6, 2008)

Zlatibor, Western Serbia


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

Jeli cedo a sta se desilo sa onim mojim SRB Threadom?


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

Šumadija (Central Serbia)


----------



## Teslicanin1985 (Aug 6, 2008)

Deki---KG said:


> Jeli cedo a sta se desilo sa onim mojim SRB Threadom?


Nemam pojma. Znam da sam pokušao postavit koju sliku u tvom Threadu o SRB ali se nije dalo. Pa sam morao otvorit ovaj novi. 

Pozdrav!


----------



## Teslicanin1985 (Aug 6, 2008)

Stara Planina (2.169 m), Eastern Serbia (Bulgarian border)


----------



## Teslicanin1985 (Aug 6, 2008)




----------



## Teslicanin1985 (Aug 6, 2008)




----------



## Teslicanin1985 (Aug 6, 2008)

Šar Planina (2.651 m) , Southern Serbia (Macedonian border)


----------



## Teslicanin1985 (Aug 6, 2008)

Crna reka cave-church, Southern Serbia


----------



## Teslicanin1985 (Aug 6, 2008)

Another cave-church near Pirot, South-Eastern Serbia


----------



## Teslicanin1985 (Aug 6, 2008)

Canyon of river Mirusa with waterfalls, Southern Serbia


----------



## Teslicanin1985 (Aug 6, 2008)

Sremski Karlovci, city in Northern Serbia


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Ovcar kablar (Central Serbia)*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Uvac (Western Serbia)*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Djeravica (2.656m) , Southern Serbia*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Gamzigrad from 3rd century near Zajecar (Eastern Serbia)*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Palic lake near Subotica (Vojvodina / Northern Serbia)*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome pics Deki :cheers:


----------



## Teslicanin1985 (Aug 6, 2008)

Danube River


----------



## Teslicanin1985 (Aug 6, 2008)

Church in Valjevo, Western Serbia


----------



## Teslicanin1985 (Aug 6, 2008)

One of the oldest fortresses in Serbia and whole Pannonia is settled in town of Bač in North-western Serbia near border with Croatia.


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Dinarides Mountains (South-western Serbia)*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Hram Sv.Sava (Sava Church) - With 82m (Golden cross 12m) biggest church on Balkan and 2nd biggest orthodox church in the World.*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Serbian-orthodox Monastery from Pec (11 century) - (Southern Serbia / Metohija)*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Vojvodina (Northern Serbia)*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Mirusa waterfalls (Southern Serbia / Metohija)*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Again the Ovcar kablar (Central Serbia)*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Dinarides Mountains near Skicenter Kopaonik (South-western Serbia)*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Uzice (Serbian Hongkong :nuts: ) - (Western Serbia)*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Serbian-orthodox Monastery Ravanica built by Car Lazar in 1375 (Central Serbia near Ćuprija)*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Gazimestan | Газиместан in Kosovo Polje | Косово Поље (Sothern Serbia / Kosovo i Metohija)*

*Here was the big Kosovo Battle in (28.06.) 1389 - Kingdom of Serbia VS Ottoman Empire


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Danube Bridge in Novi Sad ( Capital city of province Vojvodina / Northern Serbia) *

*Serbia's 2nd city


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Serbian-orthodox Petrova church in Novi Pazar (Oldest church of Serbia built in 850 / 9th century)*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Sava bridge in Belgrade (Bridge change every 24 sec. the color)*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Midzor (2169m) in Balkan Mountain's - (Eastern Serbia)*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*River Sava & Island (Belgrade)*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Rtanj - 1560m (Eastern Serbia - Beginn of serbian carpates)*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Gruža lake near Knić | Кнић (Centra Serbia - Šumadija)*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Kopaonik (2.017m) - (Skicenter + Nationalpark in southern Serbia)*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Waterfall in Ivanjica (Central-western Serbia)*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Old fortress in Sokograd (Eastern Serbia)*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*River Drina (Western Serbia)*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Zlatibor mountains (Western Serbia)*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*National Park Djerdap (Eastern Serbia)*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Deki---KG said:


> *River Drina (Western Serbia)*


Nice pic


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Novi Sad (River Danube)*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Golja (1.833m) - (South-western Serbia)*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Sopoćani Monastery built in 1252 (13 century) near Novi Pazar (Southern Serbia)*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Near Majdanpek (Eastern Serbia)*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Waterfall Jelovarnik (71m) - Highest waterfall in Serbia (National park Kopaonik / Southern Serbia)*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Djerdap lake by night*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Metohija (Southern Serbia)*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Danube Island (Northern Serbia)*

*Biggest Island in Serbia


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Again Mirusa waterfalls (Metohija / Southern Serbia)*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Gazivode lake (Southern Serbia)*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Šumadija (Central Serbia)*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Again waterfall Jelovarnik (71m) - (Nationalpark Kopaonik / Southern Serbia)*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Serbian-orthodox monastery Gračanica built by serbian King Milutin in 1320 (14 century) - (Southern Serbia / Kosovo)*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Waterfall at the River Drina (Western Serbia)*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Ovcar Kablar Area (Central Serbia)*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Djavola Varos (South-eastern Serbia)*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Sar Planina (2.651 m) - Southern Serbia / Border to Former Yugoslavian Republik of Macedonia*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Serbia National Dog Sar Planinac*


----------



## Mishevy (Sep 4, 2007)

Nice photos. Maybe you could also post more photos of towns, cities and villages?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice pics


----------



## Teslicanin1985 (Aug 6, 2008)

Rsovci and Toplo Dol Villages in South-Eastern Serbia


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

Mishevy said:


> Nice photos. *Maybe you could also post more photos of towns, cities and villages?*


*Čačak (Central Serbia) - (75.217 - Municipality 117,072)*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Novi Pazar (Southern Serbia) - (54,604 - Municipality 85,996)*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice pic too ^^


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Village Dulene (Region Šumadija - Central Serbia)*

*That is my Home Village


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Serbian Canion*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

Djerdap Lake (Eastern Serbia)


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Serbian Tara (Western Serbia)*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

Perucac


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Vojvodina (Northern Serbia)*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Waterfall at river Drina (Western Serbia)*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Stari Ras (First capital city of Serbia) - (Southern Serbia)*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Zaovine lake (Southern Serbia)*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Serbian-orthodox Monastery from Pec (11 century) - (Metohija - Southern Serbia)*


----------



## sarjos (Oct 4, 2008)

Teslicanin1985 said:


> Babin zub in summer


Autor of this photo is Dr Josip Saric and original of this photo is located on www.jsphotomorgana.com (http://www.jsphotomorgana.com/landscapes/81bzub_lila_cvece_vidikovac.html)


----------



## ruben.briosa (Dec 30, 2007)

Beautiful!
Very green country!! Congrats!


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Belgrade (2 Mil Capital city)*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Zlatibor (Western Serbia)*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Airport Nikola Tesla (Belgrade)*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Kragujevac (5th city in Serbia - 211.568)*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Kraljevo (Central Serbia / 82,846 - Municipality 121,707 )*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Šabac ( Western Serbia / 55.114 - Municipality 122,893 Einwohner )*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Pirot (south-western Serbia / 40.678 - Municipality 63.791)*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Car Lazar's built this serbian-orthodox Monastery 1371 in Kruševac*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Kruševac (Central Serbia / 75,256 - Municipality 131,368)*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Rock Monastery Savina (Southern Serbia)*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

Older pic but very nice...

*
Rugovo near Pec (Metohija / Southern Serbia)*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Near Bor (Eastern Serbia)*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Serbian Carpates*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

Rtanj, 1.565m (Eastern Serbia / Carpates)


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Cave (Carpates / Eastern Serbia)*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Maglić Fortress from 13 century (Southern Serbia)*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Valjevo (Western Serbia - 62.470)*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Ovcar*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Stara Planina (Balkan Hills / Eastern Serbia)*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Skicenter Kopaonik*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Waterfall Jelovarnik (71m) in Nationalpark Kopaonik*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Rajac (Eastern Serbia near romanian/bulgarian border)*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Babin Zub (Grandmothers toot) in eastern Serbia*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

* Dinaric Alps near montenegrin border (Metohija / Southern Serbia)*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Monastery Ravanica (built 1375 from serbian Car Lazar / Central Serbia near Cuprija)*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Old Church in Pepeljevac, Kuršumlija (Southern Serbia)*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Near Vršac (North-Eastern Serbia near romanian border)*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Old Bridge in Prizren from Ottoman Empire (Metohija / Southern Serbia)*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Subotica (148.401 - Vojvodina / Northern Serbia)

*Serbia's 6th city


























Copyright: Igor Marinović*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Subotica (2)*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Grave Josip Broz "Tito" (Belgrade)*

*Former President SFR Yugoslavia (1945-1980)


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Deki---KG said:


> *Valjevo (Western Serbia - 62.470)*


Nice town


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Gamzigrad near Zajecar (Eastern Serbia)*

Built in 3 century


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Big Library in Priština (Southern Serbia / Kosovo)*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Besna Kobila near Vranje (South-Eastern Serbia)*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Vojvodina lowland (Northern Serbia)*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

little church above village of Matejevac, next to Nis.
Dates back to 11th century, built by Byzantines. Belonged to Bulgars, Serbs, Austrians, Dubrovnik...
Nowdays, only a pictoresque ruin which glows superbly when there is some sunset


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

Old fresco from Monastery of St. Jovan, above the village Gornji Matejevac near Niš (South-Eastern Serbia).
depicting St. Constantine the Great and his wife, holding the cross.
It is less known that Constantine the Great was born in Niš (Serbia), so many churches around it celebrate him putting these two in fresco paintings, or celebrating their day.

anyway, these frescoes are pretty naive, as this monastery hassn't had much luck to be painted in some 'happier' age than just during Ottoman times.


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

This is a view from a place called Vis where Josif Pancic discovered new specimen of trees,Picea Omorika Pancic.It's looking down on a small lake Spajici.


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*River Tisa (Northern Serbia)*

The Tisa is a river, a tributary of the Danube and one of the major rivers of Central Europe. It originates in Ukraine and passes through Hungary, Romania, Slovakia and Serbia.

It forms the boundary between the regions of Bačka and Banat and flows into the Danube in central Vojvodina in Serbia.

Tisa drains an area of about 157,186 km2.

The river was known as Tisia in antiqe times, and Latin names for it included Tissus, Tisia, Pathissus (Pliny, Naturalis historia, 4.25).The length of the Tisza in Hungary used to be 1419 km. It flowed through the Great Hungarian Plain, which is one of the largest flat areas in central Europe, and since plains can cause a river to flow very slowly the Tisa used to follow a path with lots of curves and turns. Mainly for this reason, many large floods occurred in the area.
Latest flood vawe in 2006 reached over 10m, the highest river level ever measured on this river, it caused very grave damage in several countries.


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Vojvodina (Northern Serbia)*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Carska Bara*

Carska Bara is the largest individual bog and one of the major nature reserves in Serbia. Many rare and autochthonous plants live in the wetland. Carska Bara is the best known for its abundant bird life, as 240 bird species live in it.


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Hills near Kosmaj Mountain (Central Serbia near Belgrade)*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

Autumnal


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Kopaonik (2.017 m) (Southern Serbia)*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Village Alabana in Toplica district*

A bridge over the river which doesn't exist anymore.


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Tekeriš,Cerska battle 1WW 1914 (Kingdom Serbia vs Austria)*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Near Golubac (Eastern Serbia)*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*good morning Sremski Karlovci (Vojvodina / Northern Serbia)*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Lake Grza near Paraćin (Central Serbia)*

This is a lake on the small but beautifull river Grza.
The spring is about 1 km from the lake. Water is full of trouts. Nice place for fly fishing.


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Paraćin (Central Serbia)*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

Drina River marks the northern border of Tara National Park in Western Serbia and forms the Lake Perucac with the help of a concrete dam 460m long and 90m high.

The lake attracts a lot of tourists who love nature, swimming and water sports and is usually crowded with fishermen and photographers who both bait around for good things to return home happy


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Heavy clouds over M.Beljanica*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Lizard*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Forgothen Serbia*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Lake Perucac*

Taken at the Lake Perucac, in Tara National Park, at the west of Serbia.
Tara is actually a most beautiful mountain which got its name after god Tar, who according to a Slavic legend chose this mountain for his home because of its dense forests, numerous meadows, cliffs and caves. Some other Gods shared this opinion obviously and proclaimed it a National Park in 1981.

From this point, a 56km long Drina River canyon starts, this river being a natural border with Bosnia.

Boat rides are of course very popular because the scenery is really beautiful. This boat and his colleagues though can rest a bit more till the busy touristic season starts in less then a month.


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*serbian-orthodox Žiča Monastery near Kraljevo (Central Serbia)*

*Monastery built in 13 century








RL]


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Meduza (Near Niš / South-Eastern Serbia)*










Detail of mosaics from floors of "The villa with peristyle" on Mediana archeological site, Niš.

Mediana was a Roman royal property with luxurious residence and highly organized economy, placed in the suburb of the antique Niš - Roman called Naissus.

Constantine the Great (280 - 337 AD) was born and raised in Naissus. His mother Helena was of humble origin, but his father Flavius Valerius Constantinus Hlorus, the founder of the dynasty, descended from Ilyricus. Constantine the Great ruled the Roman Empire from 306 to 337. He consolidated the frontiers of the Empire and imposed a firm organization on the Army and the civil administration. In the year 313, he issued the Milan Edict, thereby introducing Christianity as the official religion of the Empire. He moved his royal seat to the East, to Constantinople, in 330, thus laying the foundation for the new Byzantine Empire. As a powerful emperor, Constantine did not forget his birthplace. He erected a majestic residence in one of the luxurious suburbs of ancient Niš - Mediana, where he often resided and attended to state affairs. Historical records testify it was in Naissus that he passed several laws - in 315,319, 324, and 334.


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

Kolo (Serbian Cyrillic: Коло) is the traditional collective folk dance, where a group of people (usually several dozen, at the very least three) holding each other by the hands or around the waist dance, ideally in a circle, hence the name. There is almost no movement above the waist. Each region has at least one unique kolo; it is difficult to master and even most experienced dancers cannot master all of them.

The dance is accompanied by instrumental two-beat music with the same name, made most often with an accordion, but also with other instruments: frula (traditional kind of a recorder), tamburica, sargija, or harmonica.


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*This is a view from the Toplica region, not far from the city of Prokuplje (Southern Serbia)*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Serbian Crown*

this shot is maked in New open Wax museum in Jagodina










King Peter I of Serbia (Serbian: Petar I Karađorđević/Петар I Карађорђевић) (29 June 1844 – 16 August 1921), also known as King Peter the Liberator, was King of Serbia from 1903 to 1918 after which he became the first King of Serbs, Croats and Slovenes, which from the very beginning was colloquially called Yugoslavia within the kingdom and in the rest of Europe.


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Old grave's, Petrova church in Novi Pazar (9 century)*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Latinska church (11 century) near Nis*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Kopaonik*










Kopaonik is unrivalled by its natural beauty and mineral wealth. Its boundaries are set by quite distinct natural borders-the deep valleys of the Ibar, Jošanica, Rasina, Gornja Toplica and Lab rivers. Kopaonik, the 2nd biggest mountain of the central Serbia, spreads its wide mountain-ridge 82.7km long, its greatest width being 63km, in the direction from the mountainous region over Kosovska Mitrovica, to the north-west over the series of peaks higher than 1600m, to the highest part of the massif called Ravni Kopaonik (Flat Kopaonik) with the peaks: Gobelja (1934m), Karaman Vucak (1936m), Suvo Rudište (1976m) and Pancicev vrh (Pancic Peak) (2017m).


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Serbia is a beautiful country... too bad that our common history was not so fortunate. Hopefully we will learn from our for the future.

Anyway, when I was in Serbia I was impressed by the gorge of the Nishava river after Pirot, can you find a picture from there?


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

Viva_Bulgaria said:


> Serbia is a beautiful country...


Yes serbia have allway's what you want from landscrapes, flat vojvodina in northern, deep woods in Sumadija (Central), many mountains (Dinaric/Tara/Carpates-Balkan in southern,western & eastern) & wonderful sea in Montenegro (Little Serbia). 




Viva_Bulgaria said:


> too bad that our common history was not so fortunate. Hopefully we will learn from our for the future.



 tako je



Viva_Bulgaria said:


> Anyway, when I was in Serbia I was impressed by the gorge of the Nishava river after Pirot, can you find a picture from there?



Puuu i watch and then i post when i find.


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Kopaonik (2)*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Fishing in Serbia & watch Romania * 










From the other side of Danube, in front of Vinci, it is Romania, village Moldova Veke. The river is very large there, almost a lake, and the neighbourhood from both sides is quite good example there all times. Not for long, memories are strong, thousands of Romanians crossed Danube for the little trade and services modestly payed. Today the look towards Romania is a look towards Europe. Our neighbours progressed awfully, and we take away the hat of a gesture truly respectful and say: Good morning dear neighbour!


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Poser*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*serbian-orthodox Crna Reka Monastery (13 century)*











Crna Reka monastery is a hermitage in the midst of the south Serbian mountains situated in the gorge of the Black River. It is surrounded by high rocks and lush vegetation. It dates from 13th century when a small church dedicated to the Holy Archangel Michael was built in a big cave. Soon the monks hermits built their cells around the church and erected a small draw bridge over the dry bed of the Black River. By a great blessing og God the river disappears underground just in front of the monastery and reappears after several hundred meters of its underground flow and thus spares the monastery from the noise. The greatest treasure of the monastery are the holy and incorruptible relics of St. Peter of Korisha, a famous Serbian ascetic from the 13th century. Even today numerous pilgrims come to the monastery to seek healing and spiritual consolation from this great miracle-worker. In the 15th century Crna Reka was home for a time to a famous hesychast St. Ioanichios, who with his monks later moved to the area of today's Devic monastery.


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Drina River (Tara) in western Serbia*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Boat house*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Monastery Sopoćani near Novi Pazar (13 century / Southern Serbia)*










The Sopoćani monastery (Serbian Cyrillic: Сопоћани), an endowment of King Stefan Uroš I of Serbia, was built in the second half of the 13th century, near the source of the Raška River in the region of Ras, the centre of the Serbian medieval state. The church was dedicated to the Holy Trinity and completed around 1265, with interior decorated shortly thereafter. Archbishop Sava II, who became the head of the Serbian Orthodox Church in 1263, is represented in the procession of archbishops in the area of the altar. The frescoes of Sopoćani are considered by some experts on Serbian medieval art as the most beautiful of that period. On the western wall of the nave is a famous fresco of the Dormition of the Virgin.


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Raška-Oblast Area of Savina Rockmonastery in southern Serbia*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Sicevo Canion near Nis (South-Eastern Serbia)*


----------



## Mishevy (Sep 4, 2007)

Deki---KG said:


> *Boat house*


It almost looks like a painting!


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Again Devil's Town (Djavola Varoš in south-eastern Serbia)*


----------



## Mishevy (Sep 4, 2007)

Deki---KG said:


> *Sicevo Canion near Nis (South-Eastern Serbia)*


I've driven here a few times... it can get quite scary in some places.


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Loznica (19.863) - (5km from bosnian border)*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Zlatibor (Western Serbia)*










http://www.zlatibor.com/


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Cornland from Europe (Vojvodina / Northern Serbia)*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

Mishevy said:


> I've driven here a few times... it can get quite scary in some places.



I never be there but it is fantastic... like Montenegro. ^^


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Hidden in the forest*

Jelovarnik waterfall (71m), National Park Kopaonik


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Sunset, Dobroselica (Zlatibor Mountains / Western Serbia)*










I know that the spectacular sunset is the most interesting element of the photo, but I wanted to include the few buildings for a sense of scale and isolation.

Dobroselica is a village scattered among the hills of Zlatibor. The buildings in the photo are located in the "downtown" area of the village, where houses are more traditionally lined up along a roadside.

The long, low building is the elementary school, in which a part of Emir Kusturica's film "Life is a Miracle" (Život je čudo) was shot. Enrollment in this school has been declining steadily over the past fifty years.

Between the school and the house from which this photo was taken is a windy, unpaved road that follows up and down hills, branching to houses clinging to their sides and separated from their neighbours.

In this landscape, the horizon is so high that the sun sets much too early in the summer.


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Belgrade (Capital City)*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*СРБИЈА | SRBIJA | SERBIA*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*school in nature*

school in park, Jagodina (Central Serbia)


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Good Morning Serbia (Šumadija / Central)*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Danube bridge, Beška (Vojvodina / Northern Serbia)*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Midžor (2,169m) (Balkan Mountains / Eastern Serbia near bulgarian border)*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Banat Countryside (Vojvodina / North-Eastern Serbia)*

Late spring countryside, Southern Banat, 7-8km SW from town of Bela Crkva. Foothills of Carpatian Mountains visible in the background are in Romania, since Serb-Romanian border is not far away from this place.


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Knez Mihajlova Street (Belgrade 2 Mil Capital City)*










Prince Mihailo's street is Belgrade's main pedestrian zone connecting Terazije square and Kalemegdan fortress . It has beautiful central european architecture and world's best retailers have opened stores here .


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*River Sava & River Danube (Belgrade)*

place where river Sava joins Danube . In the past this used to be border between Ottoman and Habsburg empire.


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Gamzigrad (3 century) (Near Zaječar / Eastern Serbia)*










Felix Romuliana (Gamzigrad) ancient Roman town is surrounding by big walls with few rounded towers and is explore meter after meter and day by day by Serbian archeologists. Valuable objects they find and excavate are collected in 3 of theese towers - temporary changed into the kind of magazin and museum as well. Although you may not enter there but may shoot a picture and see all of this treasures through the grating. I hope, in future they find their own and right place in reconstructed town, where they "lived" in the past times of empire.


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Gamzigrad (2)*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Gamzigrad (3)*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Tisa River (Northern Serbia / Vojvodina)*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Beautiful Serbia*

Dicina is river near historic village Takovo in west Serbia.


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Arable land*

3 in 1, Serbia


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Old Mountain*

Zavoj Lake (Eastern Serbia / Visok Area)


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Jungle of Belgrade*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Jungle (2), Capital of Serbia*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Serbia (Winter)*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Vinci coast, River Danube*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Waterpump*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Požarevac (42,056) - (Central-Eastern Serbia)*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Grave Slobodan Milosević (1941-2006) in Požarevac*

serbian-yugoslav Diktator (1988-2000)


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Araca*

*Ruin's of old church


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

Vojvodina


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Danube Park in Novi Sad (Northern Serbia / Vojvodina)*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Farm in Djakovica (Metohija / Southern Serbia)*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Old Fortess in Pirot (Pirotska Tvrdjava) (South-Eastern Serbia)*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Alone in Golden Field (Vojvodina / Northern Serbia)*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Winter fairy tale (Southern Serbia)*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Mountain House*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Besna Kobila Mountain (1923m) near Vranje (South-Eastern Serbia)*

View from the top of Besna Kobila (Wild Mare) mountain in southern Serbia. Besna Kobila is the highest peak in the southeast of the country at 1923m. It lies 35km to the east of the city of Vranje. It is known for its stormy weather.


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Beli Most (White Bridge) in Vranje (South-Eastern Serbia)*










Beli most (the white bridge) dating from 1844, is also known as the "bridge of love" (most ljubavi). The story says that the prophets fortold to the pasha (a turkish governor), that his daughter Aisha will suffer a violent death, not so far from where the bridge was later built, he built a tower and locked her up inside. She had only one small window, through which she observed the outside world. Every day, she saw a Serbian shepherd Stojan pushing the sheep across the river, and she fell in love with him, and Stojan retuned with love. One day she managed to sneak out of the house and meet Stojan, but the pasha surprised them, took out a gun to kill Stojan... Aisha threw herself in front of him and so, she got killed instead. The legend then says that Stojan took out a knife and took his own life. Pasha then ordered that a bridge is to be built there, with an Arabic inscription saying "Cursed be the one who separates what love brings together". The bridge, as well as the inscription are still in the old part of Vranje in the street of Devet Jugovica.


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Vranje (56,199) - (South-Eastern Serbia)*

*St.Nikola church


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Dry mountain (Eastern Serbia)*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Drina River & Waterfall (Western Serbia)*










Drina is one of the most beautiful rivers in Serbia. In ancient times it was called Drinos and people named it Zelenika or Zelenka (Green in Serbian) after colour of its water. It meanders through picturesque mountainous and plain regions of Bosnia and Serbia. On its banks are settled broad ravines with cultivable and inhabited fields as well as steep banks of rugged and canyon type overgrown with willows, poplars and short bushes. The most beautiful and the biggest canyon in its course Drina engraved from Zepa to Klotijevac, 24km long. Length of its course from Scepan pole, where it originates from Piva and Tara to its mouth in Sava is 340 km. The difference in height above sea level between its spring and mouth is 358 km. Width of its course varies from 100-200m in Perucac and Zvornik to 15m in place called Tijesno (Narrow). At Bajina Basta, 54,4 to698 m3/s of water flows and water level is 34-356 cm. Water temperature is from 8,7-16,3 C. Colour of water is mostly green and it is second class of quality.

The main tributaries into Drina in Bajina Basta area are Pilica, Rogacica, Raca and number of springs and fountainheads, which arise in limestone and shale area on Tara edges, empty into Drina. The biggest is fountainhead of Perucac. It is almost river situated on 265 m above sea level and average water capacity is 300 l/s. From the fountainhead water flows few hundred meters over the lowest Drina terrase and then falls down into Drina.
At present, unsurpassable wild- natural harmony of Drina is tamed by dams and lakes (Visegrad, Perucac, Zvornik) and the beauty of Drina canyons is disturbed but not destroyed. The river lost its seasonal (autmn and spring) temper when many arable fields and settlements down the course suffered and it gained navigability, possibilities for tourism and economic importance (production of electricity).


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Lisine Waterfall (Eastern Serbia)*

The picturesque waterfall of Lisine, situated in upper Resava river valley, is one of the highest in Serbia. On an important source it pours through the mountain.


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Vojvodina lowland, Northern Serbia*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Sava River Island, behind Danube River (Belgrade, Capital)*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Waterfall in Village Dulene (near Kragujevac) / Šumadija woods (Central Serbia)*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*camping on the top (Balkanhills / Eastern Serbia)*

photo from Stara Planina, where Serbiatravelers.org organized annual night-hike to some summit, this year Midzor (2169m), currently the highest mountain in Central Serbia.


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Sava River (Northern Serbia)*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Danube (Belgrade)*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*The old bridge*

The Sicevo canyon between the city of Nis and Pirot town.


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Amam Bath*

The Amam bath is located in the central park of the Sokobanja spa. It originates from the Roman times, which can be concluded from the remains of the ancient bricks found during the restoration of the central pool. The special value of this cultural monument is the bath-tub which belonged to Prince Milos Obrenovic. The bath has been restored a number of times so as to keep its significant historical value, tourist appeal and medical-recreational function.


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*River Vrelo (Western Serbia)*

In the area of Mt.Tara there are a number of springs and lost rivers. The most important cast springs are at Perucac and Ladjevac. The Perucac spring is a place where Vrelo, the shortest river in Serbia starts. It is also called a Year river because it is 365 m long. The Ladjevac spring has its headwaters in the Canyon of Raca not so far from the Raca Monastery and it is famous for its thermal, mineral and healing powers.


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Šarganska osmica*

Šargan 8 is oldest train near Emir Kusturica vilage Mećavnik.


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Gradac Monastery (Southern Serbia)*

Monastery founded in the end of 13 century from St Elisaveta ,former Serbian Queen Helena - wife king Urosh.The grave of a queen Helena is in the monastery church.


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Jesenja*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*serbian-orthodox Peters church in Novi Pazar (Southern Serbia)*

Church of the Holy apostles Peter and Paul near Novi Pazar ,former see of the bishop of Ras was build in the 9 century.Frescoes are from 10, 12 and 13 century


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Tara (Western Serbia)*

This is a viewpoint from Tara natural park, near Mitrovac.


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Sv. Spas Church (St. Saviour) in Prizren city (Metohija / Southern Serbia)*

Built by Serbian Car Dushan 1330


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Sinan Pasha mosque (Behind St. Saviour) in Prizren*

Built by Ottoman Pasha Sinan in 16 century


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Prizren city (120.000) - (Metohija / Southern Serbia)*

7th city of Serbia


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Bačka Topola (16,171) - (Vojvodina / Northern Serbia)*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Serbia is the Heart of Balkan (South-Eastern Europe) with 8 neighboring country's.*

Balkan Map


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Differently Serbia*

No Land of Balkan is so differently as Serbia.
You see the northern flat cornland Vojvodina, the central deep woods of Šumadija and the Mountains in West & Southern Serbia (Dinaric Mountains) & Eastern Serbia (Carpates & Balkan Mountains)


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Prizren Area (Metohija / Southern Serbia)*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Monastery Manasija (15 century) - (Central-Eastern Serbia)*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Donji Taor (Central-Western Serbia)*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Parliament (Belgrade, Capital)*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Suva Planina (1,810m) in Eastern Serbia*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*The Beach (Belgrade)*










The Great War Island (Serbian: Велико ратно острво/Veliko ratno ostrvo) is an island that marks the mouth of the Sava river as it empties into the Danube. It is located in Belgrade.

The island is called Great War Island because throughout history, the island was an important strategic point either for the conquest or the defence of Belgrade. For example, in 1521 when Belgrade was under siege by Turkish forces, the majority of their attacks on Belgrade fortress were launched from the island. In liberating Belgrade in 1806 the rebel army headed by Karađorđe also used the island for military purposes. During the offensive in 1915 by Austria-Hungary against Belgrade, Austia-Hungary forces used the island to launch their attacks.

Currently some two-thirds of the island are used as a nature preserve for numerous bird species, many of which are endangered. On the northern tip of the island there is a famous beach called Lido.


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Gostilje Waterfall (Western Serbia)*

Gostilje village, known as a destination for village tourism, is situated on the side of Mt Zlatibor, 840m above sea level and 30km from the tourist center of Mt. Zlatibor. Near to village you can see the famous canyon, with impressive waterfall of the Kastunica River.


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Pek*

River...


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*red roofs of Uzice (Western Serbia)*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Gostilje waterfall (2)*

Another waterfall in the canyon of the Kastunica River, near to Gostilje village.


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

I can't resist posting photo of one more beauty from Kastunica River canyon.


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*W W 1 Monument (Southern Serbia)*

For the failed soldiers in WW1 this monument stand in area Raska and him names is "Ibar Heroes"
That is all wath i know but the pic. say you maybe more.
Enjoy.


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*country road*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Landscrape in yellow*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Manasija Monastery (Central-Eastern Serbia)*










The Manasija monastery was founded by Despot Stefan Lazarevic; the church, dedicated to the Holy Trinity, was erected and painted between 1407 and 1418. The monastery is surrounded by massive walls and towers.

Since the end of the XVIIth century Manasija monastery has been assembling educated monks who have fostered literary and copying work, called the Resava School. Already in 1456 Manasija was burnt by the Turks; after 1718, when Austrians took the monastery (and all of northern Serbia), they kept the gunpowder in the narthex, which exploded and blew the ante-church up. A new narthex was built in 1735. At the beginnings of the Serbian revolution, in 1804, the monastery was abandoned and in ruins again. The monastery was partly renewed, between 1807. and 1810, and the restoration works completed in 1845.

Architecturally, the church belongs to the Morava School. The ground plan is in the form of a floral inscribed cross, combined with a trefoil. The twelwe-side dome above the central space rests on four free standing pillars. At the eastern end there are one large and two small apses, whereas two large choir conches flank the altar. Above the corners of the church there are four little octagonal domes. The narthex consists of nine bays. Above the central bay there is yet another dome that rests on four pillars. The church was built on ashlars and thin mortar beds. The facade decoration includes low pilasters, engaged colonettes on the conches and apses, as well as a frieze of small blind arcades on brackets running below the roof cornice. The ornaments have suffered serious damages.

In the inside, the original floor has been preserved in the narthex, made of marble tiles in various colors. Nearly half of the frescoes have been destroyed. Despot Stefan is portrayed with the church model on the left-hand wall. The lower register of the north choir depicts warrior-saints in armor with swords and lances, as an authentic representation of contemporaneous soldiers. The vault above the main door contains a picture of the Souls of the Righteous held by the Divine hand. On the left and right, the prophets David and Solomon are portrayed respectively. There are also 24 portraits of the Old Testament prophets and patriarchs in the spacious dome. Two compositions cover the whole first and second registers in the altar: the first represents the Adoration of the Lamb, the other the Communion of Apostles.

The Monastery fortress, made up to defend the monastery, especially from the Turks, consists of 11 towers linked with huge walls and once, with trenches. The towers are mostly rectangular, save two hexagonal ones and one square-shaped.


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Summer beauty*

Despite 42 degrees Celsius, today measured in Serbia, summer has its own charms. Beautiful colors, light and rich landscapes are cure for your eyes and soul, and also for your inspiration.


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Silos*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Mosque in Novi Pazar (Southern Serbia)*

This is the mosque in Novi Pazar's quart Potok.


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*The End of Harvest*

One of the usually seen landscapes in June or July, when the harvest is over, and fields with golden shine looks so adorable in the afternoon sun. For me, these kind of landscapes, and harvest, are the real symbol of summer.

Mirko Ninkovic


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Forgotten Road*










One of many forgotten roads in Serbia. This one was specifically used for peasants to access to their fields. Today, it's used from occasion to occasion, but not very often like it was in the past, when villages in Serbia were wealthier and more populated.


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Pester (Southern Serbia)*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Šumadija Region in Central Serbia*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Ribaricje Lake near Tutin (Southern Serbia near montenegrin border)*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Vojvodina Province in Northern Serbia*

This is near Belgrade.


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Mine*

This Roma kid and his family live near the mine. Behind you can see mine hoole, depth near 700 meters.


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*greenworld (Southern Serbia - Raška-Oblast/Sandzak Area)*

This is the river Vapa in same name village around the Sjenica town on Pester valley.


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Uvac (Western Serbia)*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Ripaljka waterfall*

Ripaljka waterfall is just by the road in small but beautiful Jelashnichka gorge, some 10km from Nish, southeastern Serbia. It almost lacks with water in summer months, but spring time is just ideal for it.


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Stara Planina (Balkan Mountains in Eastern Serbia)*

This is a shot from the Stara Planina (old mountain) or Balkan mountain, more precisely from its serbian part near the village of Balta-Berilovac (very strange name indeed!) in the feet of mt. Midzhur. As for Stara Planina, this mountain is very long and is mostly situated in Bulgaria, its highest peak being mt. Botev (2378 m.). Its westernmost parts extend to the Dabube river, where the mountain merges with the Carpathian range, while to the east, Stara Planina extends to cape Emine in the Black Sea.


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*History Balkan Mountains (Left Serbia)*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Guča near Čačak (Central Serbia)*

Biggest trumpet Festival in the world. 300,000 People visit Guča in 2008. Next Festival is from 05.08 - 09.08.2009. Trump is Serbian National Instrument

More Info und Pics here:
http://www.guca.co.yu/


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*serbian-orthodox Monastery Studenica from 12 century (Southern Serbia / Rashka-Oblast)*










The monastery Studenica, dedicated to the Presentation of the Holy Virgin, is the mother-church of all Serbian temples. It was constructed over a quite long period. The first stage works were completed by the spring of 1196, when Stefan Nemanja abandoned his throne and settled in the monastery's foundation. When he later left for Hilandar, his son and successor Stefan took over the care of Studenica. Nemanja died in Hilandar in 1299. Nemanja's third son Sava, after reconciling his brothers Stefan and Vukan, moved Stefan's relics to Studenica. Under guardianship of Sava, Studenica became the political, cultural and spiritual center of medieval Serbia. Among his other endeavors, Sava composed a Typik, the rule-book where he described St. Simon's life, leaving evidence of the spiritual and monastic life of his time.

Studenica enjoyed continual care by the members of the Nemanjic dynasty. King Radoslav added to the church a splendid narthex in 1235. King Milutin built a small but lovely church dedicated to saints Joachim and Anna.

Since the fall of the last of the medieval Serbian states in 1459, the Turks often assaulted the monastery. The first of the significant restorations of the damage took place in 1569, when the frescoes in the Church of the Presentation were repainted. In the early seventeenth century, an earthquake and a fire befell the monastery, and historical documents and a significant part of the artistic heritage were destroyed and lost forever.

The Virgin's Church is a domed single-nave basilica. At its eastern end there is a three-sided apse, while an extended narthex faces west; there are also vestibules on the north and the south. In the 1230s, a large exonarthex was added. The facades were built with slabs of white marble; inside, the church is revetted with tufa blocks. Externally, the Church harmoniously reconciles two architectural styles, the Romanesque and the Byzantine. The blending of these two styles eventually produced a particular style of architecture known as the Raska School.

The artistic achievements of the sculpture of Studentica culminate in four portals, primarily the west one, inside between the narthex and the exonarthex. On the north wall under the dome, there is a window made of many square panes with medallions carved on a leaden plaque which represent eight fantastic animals - the symbols of the Virgin's virtues. There are also two rosettes denoting the Divine Eye. The masons came to Studenica most probably from the Adriatic region, perhaps from Kotor, where Nemanja used to have a palace. They left an insciption in Serbian lettering on the tympanum of the west portal.

The church was painted in the first decade of the thirteenth century. The original frescoes have been partly preserved in the altar area, under the dome, on the west wall, and in the lower registers of the nave. The most splendid representation is that of the Crucifixion, painted on blue background in 1209, one of the paramount achievements in Serbian art. On the south wall there is the "founders' composition" which shows the Virgin taking Nemanja-Simon with the church model to Jesus Christ as the Magistrate Impartial.

The narthex was painted in 1569. Those frescoes include an exquisite representation of the Last Judgment in the upper registers, and the portrait of Nemanja's wife Ana as the nun Anastasija.

The earliest fresco painting in Studenica marks the supreme achievement of Byzantine art in the region. The frescoes in Radoslav's narthex and the pareclesions originate from the 1230s and display a close relation to the painting style of the main church. The north chapel, dedicated to St. Nicholas, contains a composition of the Hetimasia and a cycle dealing with the life of St. Nicholas. In the south chapel one finds the portraits of Nemanja, Stefan the First Crowned and King Radoslav with his wife Ana. On the north wall of the narthex, three dignitaries of the Serbian church are portrayed - the archbishops Sava, Arsenije and Sava II (Radoslav's brother).

Northward from the Studenica refectory is the eighteenth century monastic residence, now housing a museum and displaying a number of the precious exhibits from the Studenica treasury. However, the frequent wars and plunders have considerably reduced the richest depository of Serbian spiritual life and culture in general.

Northwest of the Church of the Virgin there is the church of saints Joachim and Ann, known after its founder King Milutin as the King's Church. The church was constructed in 1314, in the form of a compressed cross, with the exterior structure of an octagonal dome. It is built of stone and tufa, with plastered facades. Inside this small church are frescoes of significant value, which date from the second half of the fourteenth century, painted by King Milutin's favorite artists.

The complex of the Studenica monastery includes the Church of St. Nicholas, a small single-nave church frescoed inside with works from the twelfth or possibly early thirteenth centuries. Between the Church of St. Nicholas and the King's Church are the foundations of the church dedicated to St. John the Baptist. West of the Virgin's Church, there is an old refectory made of rubble, built during the time of Archbishop Sava. Finally, on the western side of the monastery complex there is a bell tower, erected in the thirteenth century. There used to be a chapel inside; now, only fragments of frescoes can be seen there. Remains of fresco painting have also been numbered on the external part of the narthex, splendidly representing the Nemanjic dynasty genealogy. They obviously relate to the frescoes from the Virgin's Church which date back to 1208-9.n


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Knez Mihajlova Street (Belgrade)*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Spring of Moravica (South-Eastern Serbia)*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Beloševac, Part of Kragujevac City (Šumadija / Central Serbia)*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Sicevo Canion*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Dinaric Alps (Metohija / Southern Serbia)*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Forgotten Road (2)*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Railway Museum (Belgrade)*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Half missing*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*autumn snow*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*The Bridge*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Sokograd (Eastern Serbia)*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Three*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Morning Mist*

Good Morning (Central) Serbia


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Etno Village in Mokra Gora (Southern Serbia / Dinarinik Alps)*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Kragujevac (Capital of Šumadija / Central Serbia)*

Serbia's 5th city (211,568)


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Kragujevac (2)*

Enjoy behind the Šumadija wood (Serbian California)


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Kragujevac (3)*

C C C C / Samo Sloga Srbina Spasava


----------



## Teslicanin1985 (Aug 6, 2008)

Milesevac fortress (background), Mileseva monastery (foreground) (SW Serbia)


----------



## Teslicanin1985 (Aug 6, 2008)




----------



## Teslicanin1985 (Aug 6, 2008)

Uvac (W Serbia)


----------



## Teslicanin1985 (Aug 6, 2008)




----------



## Mishevy (Sep 4, 2007)

Teslicanin1985 said:


>


Where's this???


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

Teslicanin1985 said:


> @ Deki
> 
> Super fotke, brate! Imamo prelepu zemlju. Pozdrav! :applause:


Hvala batice znam da je imamo samo sto evropa to jos nezna, tesko koja zemlja u evropi a kamoli na balkanu moze da se meri sa izbora prirode koju ima srbija. 

xe xe mi srbi












@Teslicanin & Kawazaki

Rano ste se setili da pomognete malo  , steta sto nece niko od drugih srpski forumasa da se predruzi ovom threadom. Naj lepsi thread u ovom forumu.


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

Mishevy said:


> Where's this???


To se i ja pitam.


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Vlasinsko lake (South-Eastern Serbia near Vranje)*



Kawasaki_Kragujevac said:


> Vlasinsko jezero



thx Kawasaki


----------



## Teslicanin1985 (Aug 6, 2008)

Mishevy said:


> Where's this???


To je dolina/klisura reke Milesevke. Na vrhu stene se nalazi tvrdjava "Milesevac" (koju sam prikazao na slici u postu broj 421). Ispod tvrdjave se nalazi muslimansko selo "Hisardzik" (vidi se dzamija). U blizini je i Manastir Mileseva.


----------



## Teslicanin1985 (Aug 6, 2008)

Original velicina:

http://vulture.org.yu/images/milesevka4.jpg

Vise informacija:
http://vulture.org.yu/milesevka.html


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

Predivne fotografije naseg Dragoljuba Zamurovica...

West Morava river ( Ovcar-Kablar gorge )


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

Vojvodina north Serbia...


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

Danube river...


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

V_E_J_Z_I_K said:


> Danube river...





V_E_J_Z_I_K said:


> Predivne fotografije naseg Dragoljuba Zamurovica...
> 
> West Morava river ( Ovcar-Kablar gorge )




:sly: :drool::bow:



ps: Dobro dosao brate!


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Djerdap lake (Eastern Serbia)*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Djerdap (2)*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Djerdap (3)*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Vojvodina*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

Teslicanin1985 said:


> Paprika (Vojvodina)


More Paprika...


----------



## Teslicanin1985 (Aug 6, 2008)

*Photographer: Toni Petrovic*

Forgotten Villages of South Eastern Serbia (Trgoviste, Macedonian border)


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

Interesantno...


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Again Gamzigrad (3 century) in Eastern Serbia*


----------



## Teslicanin1985 (Aug 6, 2008)

Kozje Stene, Kopaonik (S Serbia)


----------



## Teslicanin1985 (Aug 6, 2008)

*Photographer: venturecx*

Carska bara (Vojvodina)


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Stari Vlah (South-Eastern Serbia)*


----------



## Teslicanin1985 (Aug 6, 2008)

*Photographer: venturecx*

Deliblatska Pescara, Vojvodina


----------



## Teslicanin1985 (Aug 6, 2008)

Djavolja Varos, S Serbia


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

Teslicanin1985 said:


> Djavolja Varos, S Serbia



Devil town hohoho one of best pic of this. ^^

:dance2:


ps: cedo imas PM pogledaj


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Danube River from the Air near Novi Sad (Vojvodina / N. Serbia)*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Deep Woods of Sumadija (Central Serbia)*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Šar Planina Mountain (2.585m) - (Southern Serbia near FYRO Macedonian border)*


----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)

Macvanska Mitrovica


----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)

Mol


----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)

Sremski Karlovci


----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)

Train in Stara Pazova


----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)

Zajecar


----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)

Zrenjanin


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

LOL

*Autoservice house in Serbia*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Sremski Karlovci near Novi Sad (Vojvodina / N.Serbia)*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Danube "Island" (N.Serbia / Vojvodina)*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Old houses in Village Kisač (Vojvodina / N.Serbia)*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Again the Danube River in flat Vojvodina*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Danube (588km across Serbia)*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Novi Sad (Capital of Province Vojvodina / N.Serbia)*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Miruša Waterfall's (Southern Serbia / Metohija)*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Miruša Waterfall's (2)*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Miruša Waterfall's (3)*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Miruša Waterfall's (4)*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Ovčar Kablar near Čačak (Central Serbia)*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Tradition of Vlah's (Vlah's live in Eastern Serbia)*


----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)

Levac


----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)

Village Dragovo


----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)

Vrsac


----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)

Zajecar


----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)

Vrbas


----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)

Vranje


----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)

Valjevo


----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)

Smederevo


----------



## Mishevy (Sep 4, 2007)

Kawasaki_Kragujevac said:


> Vrsac


Panorama: 










It's such a pretty town, I just can't find any better pictures!


----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)

Jagodina (Strawberry city)










Museum of Naive Art










Summer open space Theatre










Zoo "Tiger" , only Zoo in Serbia beside Belgrade and Subotica(Palic)










st. Petar & st. Pavle church from dusk of 19. century(i think,because it's simply known as "new church" here  )


----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)

Zemun


----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)

Beograd


----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)

Kikinda


----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)

Djavolja varos


----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)

Djavolja varos


----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)

Djavolja varos


----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)

Kopaonik


----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)

Kopaonik


----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)

Kopaonik


----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)

Kosmaj


----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)

Kosmaj


----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)

Kosmaj


----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)

Mokra Gora


----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)

Mokra Gora


----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)

Mokra Gora


----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)

Mokra Gora


----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)

Zlatibor


----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)

Zlatibor


----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)

Zlatibor


----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)

Zlatibor


----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)

Village Donja Dobrinja


----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)

Village Donja Dobrinja


----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)

Village Rokin Salas


----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)

Village Rokin Salas


----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)

Manastir Crna Reka


----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)

Manastri Crna Reka


----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)

Manastir Djurdjevi stupovi


----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)

Manastir Djurdjevi stupovi


----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)

Manastir Djurdjevi stupovi


----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)

Manastir Gradac


----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)

Manastir Gradac


----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)

Manastir Gradac


----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)

Isposnica Svetog Save


----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)

Isposnica Svetog Save


----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)

Manastir Lazarica


----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)

Manastir Lazarica


----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)

Manastir Naupare


----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)

Manastir Naupare


----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)

Manastir Oplenac


----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)

Manastir Oplenac


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Night on the river*

Party on the ship's every night in Belgrade. The Sava river waterfront.


----------



## Teslicanin1985 (Aug 6, 2008)

Lisine (E Serbia)


----------



## Teslicanin1985 (Aug 6, 2008)

Danube/Lake Djerdap (E Serbia)


----------



## Teslicanin1985 (Aug 6, 2008)




----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Nikola Tesla Museum in Belgrade (Serbian Inventor)* 

Tesla is often described as the most important scientist and inventor of the modern age, a man who "shed light over the face of Earth". He is best known for many revolutionary contributions in the field of electricity and magnetism in the late 19th and early 20th centuries. Tesla's patents and theoretical work formed the basis of modern alternating current electric power (AC) systems, including the polyphase power distribution systems and the AC motor, with which he helped usher in the Second Industrial Revolution. Contemporary biographers of Tesla have regarded him as "The Father of Physics", "The man who invented the twentieth century" and "the patron saint of modern electricity."


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Nikola Tesla on the Serbian 100 Dinar Note*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Kalamegdan Park (Belgrade)*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Village Ljubičevac (Šumadija / Central Serbia)*

Šumadija (Šuma-Serbish=Woods) is a Region in Central Serbia with a Mix from deep Woods Mountains and here & there little Fields. Fantastic Muster Area


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Village Dulene (Šumadija / Central Serbia)*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Old "White church"*


----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)

A view from Kablar


----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)

Baluga village


----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)

Jelica mountain near Cacak


----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)

Kablar


----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)

Medjuvrsje


----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)

Ovcar


----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)

Grab


----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)

Guca


----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)

Jelica


----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)

Kablar and Ovcar


----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)

Homolje


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Copyright: Zorica Helach*

*River Vrelo (Western Serbia)*

In the area of Mt.Tara there are a number of springs and lost rivers. The most important cast springs are at Perucac and Ladjevac. The Perucac spring is a place where Vrelo, the shortest river in Serbia starts. It is also called a Year river because it is 365 m long. The Ladjevac spring has its headwaters in the Canyon of Raca not so far from the Raca Monastery and it is famous for its thermal, mineral and healing powers.


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Marko Petrovic*

*quiet street*

Quiet street Milentija Popovica, in center of Nish, middle of cold March day (2006). Family houses date from 1920-1940 period. This street is especially pleasant in May/June because of lines trees of linden which form nice shade and have that interesting smell.
Street itself belongs to old city quarter called "Secer mala" - the "sugar quarter", and I really don't know where the name comes from  it was settled with rich traders and merchants, many of them ethnic Germans.

RP: I added a lot more contrast, managed the light, so I guess now, photo looks deeper, and colors more attractive. Also, branches on the trees should be more curvy now, due to increased sharpness. Didn't want to remove that yellowish feel on the photo, to keep it warm.
I guess this is how this photo should look like, from the start.


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*blue evening (Belgrade)*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Užice (Western Serbia)*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Zlatibor near Uzice (W.Serbia)*


----------



## zwischbl (Mar 12, 2005)

beautiful! all of them!


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*40km from Belgrade*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Arandjelovac (24,309) - (Šumadija - Central Serbia)*


----------



## Teslicanin1985 (Aug 6, 2008)

Lake Palic, N Serbia


----------



## Teslicanin1985 (Aug 6, 2008)

Apatin, NW Serbia


----------



## Teslicanin1985 (Aug 6, 2008)

*source: flickr (Blok57)*

Apatin, NW Serbia


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

Teslicanin1985 said:


> Lake Palic, N Serbia



This Lake is grate lake near Subotica (Serbia's 6th city - 150.000)











PALIĆ LAKE, OF COURSE ...

won't to break your illusion, but ... just that little part of the coast looks like this .... 

http://www.fotothing.com/jceca/photo/ec947138d4f31e535d0e3a0b4997dc47/


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Splav Zabac in Mladenovac (Šumadija - Central Serbia)*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Sava River (Vojvodina / N.Serbia)*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Gamzigrad (3 century) - (Eastern Serbia)*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Zlatibor (Winter)*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Drina River (Western Serbia - Tara)*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Dinarides Mountains - Tara (South-Western Serbia)*


----------



## Slaoui (Jan 1, 2008)

Really nice pics kay:


----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)

Slaoui said:


> Really nice pics kay:


Tnx

Kragujevac(Stara radnicka Kolonija)


----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)

Kragujevac-Sumarice


----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)

Kragujevac-Sumarice


----------



## Teslicanin1985 (Aug 6, 2008)

Hisardžik


----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)

Belgrade


----------



## Teslicanin1985 (Aug 6, 2008)

Sopotnica


----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)

Kragujevac-Aerodrom


----------



## Teslicanin1985 (Aug 6, 2008)

Golija Mountain - Road


----------



## Teslicanin1985 (Aug 6, 2008)

Mount Kopaonik (2017 m)


----------



## Teslicanin1985 (Aug 6, 2008)

Djavolji (Vrazji) Kamen, Trgoviste - S Serbia


----------



## Teslicanin1985 (Aug 6, 2008)

Wild horses in Stara Planina mountain (2168 m)


----------



## Teslicanin1985 (Aug 6, 2008)

Zlatibor landscape (Western Serbia)


----------



## Teslicanin1985 (Aug 6, 2008)

Gazimestan, Kosovo










Gazimestan is the name of a monument to the battle, situated a few km to the southeast of the Kosovo Polje field, situated on a hill rising some 50 m above the plain.


----------



## Teslicanin1985 (Aug 6, 2008)

Kalemegdan - Belgrade


----------



## Teslicanin1985 (Aug 6, 2008)

Fort Maglic


----------



## Teslicanin1985 (Aug 6, 2008)

Krupanjsko vrelo (spring), Eastern Serbia


----------



## Pirro (May 3, 2008)

Deki---KG said:


> *Gamzigrad near Zajecar (Eastern Serbia)*
> 
> Built in 3 century


Beautiful photo...
But there were no serbs in the 3 century in balcans....


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

^^
Of course there were no Serbs at that time but they don't claim that; they only show pictures from Serbia


----------



## Mishevy (Sep 4, 2007)

Pirro said:


> Beautiful photo...
> But there were no serbs in the 3 century in balcans....


Your point?!? Trolling?


----------



## Mishevy (Sep 4, 2007)

Guys, some maps of locations would be very welcome when posting!


----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)

Sumarice-Kragujevac


----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)

Lake Sumarice-Kragujevac


----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)

Cacak


----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)

Subotica


----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)

Kragujevac


----------



## Prijatelj (Oct 30, 2008)

Dune & Sava


----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)

Cacak


----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)

Bubanj lake-Kragujevac


----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)

Sumarice lake-Kragujevac


----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)

Leskovac


----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)

Leskovac


----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)

Leskovac


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Kawasaki_Kragujevac said:


> Leskovac


:cheers: 
This pic is quite recent?


----------



## Prijatelj (Oct 30, 2008)

Sopoćani


----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)

Beograd


----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)

Da editujem i ja u skladu sa tvojim editom


----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)

Grosnica lake-Kragujevac


----------



## nixy (May 25, 2008)

Stvarno Kawasaki ne ubacuj neka sranja. Samo bas extra, ako nemas nemoj nista...


----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)

Kragujevac


----------



## Prijatelj (Oct 30, 2008)

Lazarica


----------



## Prijatelj (Oct 30, 2008)

green & concrete


----------



## Prijatelj (Oct 30, 2008)

Belgrade


----------



## Prijatelj (Oct 30, 2008)

La Casserole


----------



## Prijatelj (Oct 30, 2008)

Vršac


----------



## Izvornjak (Nov 18, 2008)

Vrsac:










The Vršac Tower (Serbian: Vršačka kula or Вршачка кула) is on the top of Vojvodina, Serbia, near Vršac. The tower has a lot of interesting legends. The tower was built by the Serbian despot Đurađ Branković. Historians consider that Branković built it after the fall of Smederevo in 1439. Situated on top of the local hill, the tower has a commanding view of the area.


----------



## Izvornjak (Nov 18, 2008)

Zlatibor


----------



## Izvornjak (Nov 18, 2008)

Monastary New Hopovo


----------



## Mishevy (Sep 4, 2007)

Izvornjak said:


> Zlatibor


Prekrasno...


----------



## Prijatelj (Oct 30, 2008)

Goutes et flocons


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*photographer: Zoran Zivotic*

Chapel in Borac (Central Serbia)


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*photographer: Zoran Zivotic*

Borac rocks in Central Serbia (Boračk krš)


----------



## Izvornjak (Nov 18, 2008)

Drina in summer


----------



## Izvornjak (Nov 18, 2008)

Ovcar Kablar gorge


----------



## Izvornjak (Nov 18, 2008)

Tara (winter)










Sirogojno Western Serbia










Viminacium (Kostolac)










www.viminacium.org.yu


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

Uvac (Western Serbia)


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

Uvac


----------



## Izvornjak (Nov 18, 2008)

Monastary Gradac (Western Serbia)


----------



## Prijatelj (Oct 30, 2008)

Botanic Gardens


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

Lake Djerdap


----------



## Izvornjak (Nov 18, 2008)

Resava Cave 










Resava river


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

Golubac fortress, Eastern Serbia


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

Golubac, another view


----------



## Izvornjak (Nov 18, 2008)

Sremski Karlovci


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*by Uros Petrovic (flickr)*

Drina river (Western Serbia)


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Djeravica (2,656m) Area (Metohija / Southern Serbia)*


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

Zlatibor (Western Serbia)


----------



## Prijatelj (Oct 30, 2008)

Botanic Gardens


----------



## BG_PATRIOT (Apr 23, 2006)

The Golubac Fortress is really nice :cheers:

I've seen some aerial pictures of the fortress and it looked like one hell of a stronghold! Almost impossible to be conquered, with several different levels between the towers. I wouldn't have wanted to be the person whose task was to overtake it


----------



## Prijatelj (Oct 30, 2008)

SANU Building


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

SANU Building


----------



## Izvornjak (Nov 18, 2008)

Monastery Jovan Bogoslov


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Peć. South Western Serbia*

The Patriarchate of Peć, a group of churches in the immediate neighbourhood of Peć and at the entrance to the Rugovo gorge, is one of the most important monuments of the Serbian past. It was the centre of the Serbian church for centuries.


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*photographer: Igor Jeremić*

Mountains of Metohija, South Western Serbia


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*photographer: Igor Jeremić*

Belgrade (Capital City of Serbia) from above


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*photographer: Igor Jeremić*

Visoki Dečani is a major Serb Orthodox Christian monastery located in the Serbian province of Kosovo and Metohija, 12 km south of the town of Peć. The monastic katholikon is the largest medieval church in the Balkans containing the most extensive preserved fresco decoration. In 2004, UNESCO listed the monastery on the World Heritage List, citing its frescoes as "one of the most valued examples of the so-called Palaeologan renaissance in Byzantine painting" and "a valuable record of the life in the 14th century". In 2006, it was added to the List of World Heritage Sites in danger due to the potential for attacks by ethnic-Albanian partisans


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

Orthodox Church in Apatin, North Western Serbia


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

Old Roman bridge in Ivanjica, South Western Serbia


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

The statue of Prince Mihailo on Republic Square in Belgrade.


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

The Pobednik (English: The Victor) is a monument in the Kalemegdan Fortress in Belgrade, Serbia, erected after World War I to commemorate the first Allied victory of the war, the defeat of the Austro-Hungarian Empire by the Kingdom of Serbia in the Battle of Cer. It is one of the most famous works of Ivan Meštrović.


----------



## Prijatelj (Oct 30, 2008)

Užice


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

Novi Pazar (South Western Serbia)


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

Novi Pazar


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

Petrovaradin (Novi Sad), Northern Serbia


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

Žiča Monastery, Kraljevo (Central Serbia)


----------



## Izvornjak (Nov 18, 2008)

Vranje:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Ivo Andrić;29020500 said:


> Petrovaradin (Novi Sad), Northern Serbia


Very nice pic


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

Western Serbia (Užice region)


----------



## Mishevy (Sep 4, 2007)

Ivo Andrić;29020500 said:


> Petrovaradin (Novi Sad), Northern Serbia


This is where the EXIT festival takes place every year :cheers:


----------



## Prijatelj (Oct 30, 2008)

Ruski Car


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Another picture of the same building*

Ruski car ("Russian tsar") restaurant in downtown Belgrade


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

Hotel Moskva ("Moscow") in Belgrade


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

Palić, Northern Serbia


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

Prokletije Mountains 2.656 m (South Western Serbia)


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*origin: flickr*

Lake Perućac (Western Serbia)


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*origin: flickr by norser*

Lake "Belo jezero" (White lake) in Northern Serbia, sunset


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

Carska Bara ("Imperial pond") in Northern Serbia


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Carska Bara by BRANISLAV BUKUROV*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

u bre veliko to belo jezero. ^^


----------



## Prijatelj (Oct 30, 2008)

school in nature


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

Iabr River (Central Serbia)


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

Slano Kopovo, Northern Serbia (Pannonian Plain)


----------



## Dux Uxorum (May 13, 2007)

^^ Excellent photos, Ivo Andric! Keep it up!

:cheers:


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

Okrojsha said:


> ^^ Excellent photos, Ivo Andric! Keep it up!
> 
> :cheers:


:booze:


----------



## Mishevy (Sep 4, 2007)

Ivo Andrić;29126678 said:


> Slano Kopovo, Northern Serbia (Pannonian Plain)


What is this?


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

Mishevy said:


> What is this?


Nisam ni ja nikad bio tamo mozda slano jezero? To je u Vojvodini.


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## Prijatelj (Oct 30, 2008)

Monument to Vasa Čarapić


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

Monument to Stefan Sremac, lovac Kalča and KalčaŽs dog in Niš (Southern Serbia)


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

Fortress in Niš


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*from flickr and despotovac hp*

Krupaja Spring (Eastern Serbia)


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*flickr (nelami)*


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)




----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

Miruša waterfalls (Southern Serbia)


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*suvaplanina.com*

Mount Midžor (Eastern Serbia, 2169 m)


http://www.suvaplanina.com/images/deo10b.jpg

http://www.suvaplanina.com/images/deo 12b.jpg


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

Old stone bridge in South Eastern Serbia

http://www.suvaplanina.com/Slike Zvonacka banja/IMG_1444.jpg


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

Waterfall in the Canyon of river Tribuća (Western Serbia)


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

Uvac (South Western Serbia)


----------



## Prijatelj (Oct 30, 2008)

Zlatibor


----------



## gjergjkastrioti (Oct 10, 2007)

Ivo Andrić;29176704 said:


> Uvac (South Western Serbia)


wow stunning!


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

Bravo Ivo !


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Pilj Waterfall (63m) in Visok Area (Eastern Serbia)*

2nd waterfall in Serbia


----------



## raqn (Aug 13, 2007)

Odlične slike, svaka čast za trud:cheers:
Stvarno imamo prelepu zemlju.
Gledaću da i ja doprinesem iz moje kolekcije uskoro.

P.S. Samo pazite da se ne ponavljaju toliko slike.


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

raqn said:


> P.S. Samo pazite da se ne ponavljaju toliko slike.


I ja to kazem!

tako bi svakom srbinu preporucio da pogleda prvo ceo Thread, ma da ima i nesto da pogleda stvarno su lepe slike.


edit: dobro dosao u Thread


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Stara Planina - Midzor 2170 m (Eastern Serbia)*

View to Midzor (2170 m) peak from it's summit, the highest peak of Serbian part of Stara Planina (Old Mountain). Midzor is third highest peak of Serbia (natural border between Serbia and Bulgaria), behind Djeravica (2656 m) peak in Serbian part of Prokletije & Sar Planina (2.585 m) peak near Macedonian border . May 13th 2006.


----------



## raqn (Aug 13, 2007)

Unapred se izvinjavam ako sam nekom povredio autorska prava, osim slika Sombora, sve sam sakupio na raznim mestima sa neta.

Belgrade, aerial view.


----------



## raqn (Aug 13, 2007)

Belgrade, City of Belgrade Parliament.


----------



## raqn (Aug 13, 2007)

Belgrade, huge St. Sava church from above.


----------



## raqn (Aug 13, 2007)

Belgrade.


----------



## raqn (Aug 13, 2007)

Belgrade. View from fortress-park Kalemegdan (Victor monument) across the river to New Belgrade, Ušće park and Ušće tower.


----------



## raqn (Aug 13, 2007)

One of the Novi Sad's charming streets.


----------



## raqn (Aug 13, 2007)

EXIT festival in Novi Sad, one of the best music festivals in the world, in 2007 was voted Europe's best music festival.:cheers:


----------



## raqn (Aug 13, 2007)

Subotica's rooftop's. Beautiful picture.


----------



## raqn (Aug 13, 2007)

City of Sombor. City has approx. 55,000 residents, municipality approx. 100,000.


----------



## raqn (Aug 13, 2007)

Sombor.


----------



## raqn (Aug 13, 2007)

Sombor, part of the pedestrian zone.


----------



## raqn (Aug 13, 2007)

Still in Sombor.


----------



## raqn (Aug 13, 2007)

Double post, sorry.


----------



## kevinb (Jan 30, 2006)

^^ I so love the photos!!! And I love Miss Serbia, the one who was sent for the Miss Universe pageant in Viet Nam! :cheer::banana:


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Southern Serbia near border FYRO Macedonia*


----------



## gjergjkastrioti (Oct 10, 2007)

This is not Serbia this is Kosova!


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

gjergjkastrioti said:


> This is not Serbia this is Kosova!


Kosovo & Metohija is Serbia Šiptaru, provoke in another Thread.


*Gazimestan battlefield from 1389 (Kingdom Serbia-Ottoman Empire) near Kosovo Polje (Southern Serbia)*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Southern Serbia (Metohija)*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Gazimestan (Southern Serbia)*

*Kosovo Polje Area


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Pančevo, 77.000i.(Central Serbia / Vojvodina)
*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Deda (Village in Šumadija / C.Serbia)* 

by me


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Glediće Mountains (Šumadija / C.Serbia)*

Village Dulene


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

Casanova Boy (Kragujevac) hno:









:lol:


----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)

Zeleni Venac, Beograd


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Copyright: Dejan Knezevic*

*Loneliness*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Copyright: Dusan B Hadnadjev*

*View to(4) OR Before the rain*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Copyright: Sasha Crljenica*

*Bukovac village*



















This image present village Bukovac,situated 10km from Novi Sad city in national park Fruska gora.
Salute from Serbia!

Ce village Bukovac de présent d'image, situé 10km de la ville triste de Novi Sad dans le gora de Fruska de parc national. Salut de Serbie !

Dieses Bildgeschenkdorf Bukovac, aufgestellt 10km Novi Sad von der traurigen Stadt im Nationalpark Fruska gora. Gruß von Serbien!

Esta vila Bukovac do presente da imagem, situated 10km da cidade sad de Novi Sad no gora de Fruska do parque nacional. Saudação de Serbia!

Это село Bukovac настоящего момента изображения, расположенное 10km от города Novi Sad унылого в gora Fruska национальныйа парк. Салют от Сербии!

Esta aldea Bukovac del presente de la imagen, situado el 10km de la ciudad triste de Novi Saden el gora de Fruska del parque nacional. ¡Saludo de Serbia!


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Copyright: Sasha Crljenica*

*Petrovaradin Fortress*

This image present Petrovaradin fortress in February

Cette forteresse de Petrovaradin de présent d'image en février

Diese Bildgeschenk Petrovaradin Festung im Februar

Este fortress de Petrovaradin do presente da imagem em fevereiro


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Copyright: Sasha Crljenica*

*Castle in Bach*

This image present castle near Bach village,in southwest Bachka,part of province Vojvodina.
this castle was built in 14.century,from 1338 year to 1342 year,as part Carlo Anzhujski possession.

Ce château de présent d'image près de village de Bach, dans le sud-ouest Bachka, une partie de vojvodina de province ce château a été construit dans 14.century, de 1338 ans à 1342 ans, en tant que possession de Carlo Anzhujski de partie.

Dieses Bildgeschenkschloß nahe Bach Dorf, im Südwesten Bachka, Teil des Provinz Vojvodinas dieses Schloß wurde in 14.century, von 1338 Jahr bis 1342 Jahr, als Teil Carlo Anzhujski Besitz errichtet.

Este castelo do presente da imagem perto da vila de Bach, no sudoeste Bachka, parte do vojvodina. da província este castelo foi construído em 14.century, 1338 anos a 1342 anos, como a possessão de Carlo Anzhujski da parte.


----------



## Prijatelj (Oct 30, 2008)

green & blue Zlatibor


----------



## Banjaluchanin (Apr 16, 2007)

Visoki Dečani Monastery, Kosovo and Metohia


----------



## Banjaluchanin (Apr 16, 2007)

Shqiptars devastating churches in Kosovo


----------



## Banjaluchanin (Apr 16, 2007)

Gračanica Monastery, originally built in the 6th century by Illyrians but destroyed by barbaric tribes e.g. Huns, Goths and Slavs. It was later rebuilt by the Serbian king Stefan Milutin in 1321. On July 13, 2006 it was placed on UNESCO's World Heritage List under the name of Medieval Monuments in Kosovo.


----------



## Banjaluchanin (Apr 16, 2007)

"Kosovka devojka"










"Kosovo Polje" stands for a "Blackbirds' Field" in a literal translation from Serbian. But this Blackbirds' Field is also a field of death. And a shrine for Serbian patriots who gave their lives in defense of their country and Christianity.

On June 28, 1389, a mighty battle was fought at Kosovo Polje. It pitted the Serbian defenders of Christ's holy cross against the invading Ottoman Empire (Turkey) adherents of the Muslim crescent moon.

The Christian medieval Europe was fretting and hoping that the Serbs' holy cross would prevail over the Islamic crescent moon. At one point, the bells of the Notre Dame cathedral in Paris rang out in premature and erroneous salute to the Serbs' victory.

But it was not to be. The Serbs were defeated. One of them, however, Milos Obilic, managed to cut the gut of the invading Emperor, Murat, with his sword, killing him, before being cut to pieces himself by the Sultan's guards.

For 600 years and counting, Kosovo Polje, the Blackbirds' Field, has been etched as a place of honor and glory in the hearts and minds of every child born by a Serbian mother. It's like Alamo, Bastogne, Siege of Leningrad (St. Petersbrurg) - combined. On June 28, 1989, the 600th anniversary of the Battle of Kosovo, over a million Serbs, 10% of the nation, made a pilgrimage to this sacred ground to pay their respects to the Kosovo heroes.

The New World Order warmongers knew all that. They knew that the Serbs will never give up Kosovo. That would be like turning the Arlington cemetery to the Germans or the Pearl Harbor memorial to the Japanese. That's why they chose to stoke the ethnic fires in Kosovo.


----------



## GreenAlbanian (Aug 8, 2006)

Blla blla blla...bullshit after bullshit...too much of nationalism and myths is bad for ur health shkavells...


----------



## GreenAlbanian (Aug 8, 2006)

Banjaluchanin said:


> *Gračanica Monastery, originally built in the 6th century by Illyrians but destroyed by barbaric tribes e.g. Huns, Goths and Slavs.* It was later rebuilt by the Serbian king Stefan Milutin in 1321. On July 13, 2006 it was placed on UNESCO's World Heritage List under the name of Medieval Monuments in Kosovo.




Finally one Serb recognises that fact...u r the first one to see saying that in my live...


----------



## Banjaluchanin (Apr 16, 2007)

You got something healthy to say? If not, please go away! Indipendence of Kosovo is a myth.


----------



## GreenAlbanian (Aug 8, 2006)

Wanna bet?!


----------



## Banjaluchanin (Apr 16, 2007)

*Please stop spamming this photo thread with your stupid commentary!* C'mon now AltinD, why don't you brig this fellow? He's provoking, isn't he?


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Dečani, small town in southern Serbia (Metohija)*


----------



## GreenAlbanian (Aug 8, 2006)

No u r provoking!!!

Showing pictures from the Republic of Kosova in this thread!!!

But, keep dreaming...


----------



## Banjaluchanin (Apr 16, 2007)

*Orthodox Church of the Virgin Hodegetria, Patriarchate of Peć*


----------



## Banjaluchanin (Apr 16, 2007)

*Prokletija mountain, southern Serbia (Metohija), near the Albanian border
*


----------



## Banjaluchanin (Apr 16, 2007)

GreenAlbanian said:


> No u r provoking!!!
> 
> Showing pictures from the Republic of Kosova in this thread!!!
> 
> But, keep dreaming...


Excuse me, on whose thread are you posting? Go and spam on your albanian forum as much as you want, not here!

@topic: *A Serbian Orthodox church destroyed by Albanians*


----------



## Banjaluchanin (Apr 16, 2007)

*The White Drim (Serbian: Beli Drim/Бели Дрим) river in Metohija*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

ајд доста више те приче, пусти га нека сере па јави модератору.

поз


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Serbian-Orthodox City Church Ljevska in Prizren (Southern Serbia)*

Built 1307 by Nemanja Dynastie


----------



## Izvornjak (Nov 18, 2008)

Snow and vacation ...


----------



## geronimo_rs (Jun 27, 2006)

Belgrade, as seen from Gazela bridge.


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Djeravica (2.656m), Dinaric Alps (Southern Serbia)*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Old Belgrade*


----------



## geronimo_rs (Jun 27, 2006)

Genex tower, Belgrade.


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

Naš Twin Tower


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

The Southern Most Point of Serbia (Tripoint Serbia - Macedonia - Albania)


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*origin: flickr*

Mount Streoc, Metohija


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

fantastic!


----------



## GreenAlbanian (Aug 8, 2006)

There are some really nice photos from Republic of Kosova in this thread, although a wrong one, there is already a thread about Kosova! However thank u neighbours for posting them!


----------



## Banjaluchanin (Apr 16, 2007)

*Prizren, soutern Metohija.*










My grandfather is from this part of Serbia.


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

Banjaluchanin said:


> *Prizren, soutern Metohija.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Serbia is beautiful!


----------



## Banjaluchanin (Apr 16, 2007)

Truly and forever! :cheers:


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Peć Area (Southern Serbia)*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*City of Peć / Пећ (Southern Serbia)*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Kosovka Mitrovica (Southern Serbia)*

105.000i.


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

Gračanica Monastery (situated in Southern Serbia) on the Serbian Banknotes and coins


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Đeravica Lake (Metohija)*


----------



## GreenAlbanian (Aug 8, 2006)

Ivo Andrić;29471654 said:


> Gračanica Monastery (situated in Southern Serbia) on the Serbian Banknotes and coins




The Illyrian/Albanian monestary on ur bank notes :shocked:...

that is really brave neighbourts :cheers2:


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Danube (Vojvodina / N.Serbia)*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Vojvodina*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Northern Serbia (Vojvodina)*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Šumadija Woods (Central Serbia)*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Gledice Hills (near Kragujevac)*

by me


----------



## Mishevy (Sep 4, 2007)

Sawovsky said:


> Zeleni Venac, Beograd


Belgrade ROCKS!!!! I love this part of the city! Great photo, btw. :cheers:


----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)

GreenAlbanian out from Serbia to Caucasus from were you came from, if you don't like it in Serbia or go back to your mountains in Albania 

http://www.srpskapolitika.com/Tekstovi/Analize/2007/slike/219-2-V.jpg


Now back on topic.

Pomoravlje & Shumadija, Central Serbia (my home region  )


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

Sawovsky said:


> Pomoravlje & Shumadija, Central Serbia (my home region  )


Tu u Rekovcu sam se krstio.


----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)

Jagodina, capital of region Pomoravlje (and my hometown  )










People's university "Radnichki"




















City library










Russian Hill, favorite place for recreation in Jagodina










Historical Museum of Jagodina










Museum of naive Art(wery well known in Europe!)


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Sumadija near Kragujevac (C.Serbia)*


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

Picea omorika (Serbian Spruce; Serbian: панчићева оморика, pančićeva omorika) is a rare, local spruce, endemic to the Drina River valley in western Serbia and eastern Bosnia (Serbian Republic) near Višegrad, with a total range of only about 60 ha, between 800–1,600 m altitude. It was originally discovered near the village of Zaovine on the Tara Mountain in 1875, and named by the Serbian botanist Josif Pančić; the epithet omorika is simply the Serbian word for "spruce"; hence, the scientific name means "Spruce-spruce".


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

Lake Zavoj (Eastern Serbia)


----------



## Banjaluchanin (Apr 16, 2007)

Ivo Andrić;29490552 said:


> @ Banjaluchanin
> 
> Rača Monastery is not in Metohija (Southern Serbia), it is in Bajina Bašta (Western Serbia).


LoL, I got carried away by all the Kosovo and Metohija's Serbian Orthodox Monasteries.


----------



## Izvornjak (Nov 18, 2008)

BGD913 said:


> :nuts: WOW this's awesome where is that place at??


Divcibare 

Wiki:

Divčibare (Serbian: Дивчибаре) is a small town and a well-known mountain resort situated on Mt. Maljen (1104m), south-east of Valjevo, at the altitude of 980 metres above sea level. The population of the town is 235 people (2002 census).

The local climate is temperate and the locality abounds in flora and fauna, springs and streams, not to mention a fine landscape and a favourable geographical position. Nearby is situated second biggest waterfall in Serbia (30m). The surrounding mountain peaks and saddles are covered with snow for three to four months each year. All this makes Divčibare attractive in summer and winter alike and one of the most popular resorts in Serbia.

[edit] Accommodations

* Pepa Hotel, 200 beds
* Divčibare Hotel, 250 beds
* Maljen Hotel, 60 beds
* Five children's holiday camps, 800 beds
* Nineteen worker's resting facilities, 410 beds
* Motorist camp, Category II, 60 camping units
* Two mountain lodges, 50 beds
* Rentable rooms in private houses, 200 beds

Excursions to Valjevo and attractions in its vicinity include the Petnica Sports and Recreational Centre with four swimming pools and thermal mineral water, Petnica Cave, the Church of the Holy Mother's Assumption, the village of Brankovina, and Pustinja Monastery. Vrujci Spa is a town in the northwestern part of Serbia, at the northern base of the Suvobor mountain and in the valley of the River Toplica.Дивчибаре(Serbian) is very nice place to rest and enjoy in beautiful nature in it.Serbs and tourist from Europe visit this place every year.The climate is good and it's not cold in the Summer.People are pleasant and ready to help anybody.


----------



## KIS (Dec 16, 2008)

Ivo Andrić;29490552 said:


> :cheers: KIS = *K*osovo *I*s *S*erbia!? :banana:


What I ment was "Keep It Simple", but I assume it works either way.  I'll try to put it in my signature, just to figure out how...


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

KIS said:


> What I ment was "Keep It Simple", but I assume it works either way.  I'll try to put it in my signature, just to figure out how...


:banana:

Try this link:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/profile.php?do=editsignature


----------



## geronimo_rs (Jun 27, 2006)

Skadarska street, Belgrade.


----------



## BGD913 (Apr 23, 2007)

Izvornjak said:


> Divcibare
> 
> Wiki:
> 
> ...



thanks bro for the info kay:


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

pevaj srbijo zemljo junaka... stvarno je prelep Thread ljudi , nisam znao za nekoliko lepi mesta u Srbiji dok niste ovde postavili slike. Zapad misli da je bivsa Yuga samo Hrvatska i Slovenija, da znaju neki sta ima sve da se vidi u srbiji i crnojgori nebi vise isli tamo na letovanje samo radi cene. u S I CG ima sve za skoro duplo jevtinije nego u HR,SLO,Austrije ili Svajcarske.

Tu je nasa drzava kriva, ovo sta mi radimo ovde to bi morala da nam plati drzava za reklamu. 


Samo napred! Jedna je Srbija!


ps: поставите линк овог Тхреада у вашој сигнатури!


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Drina River (Western Serbia - Tara)*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Near Perucac Lake (W Serbia / Tara)*


----------



## Mishevy (Sep 4, 2007)

Deki---KG said:


> pevaj srbijo zemljo junaka... stvarno je prelep Thread ljudi , nisam znao za nekoliko lepi mesta u Srbiji dok niste ovde postavili slike. Zapad misli da je bivsa Yuga samo Hrvatska i Slovenija, da znaju neki sta ima sve da se vidi u srbiji i crnojgori nebi vise isli tamo na letovanje samo radi cene. u S I CG ima sve za skoro duplo jevtinije nego u HR,SLO,Austrije ili Svajcarske.
> 
> Tu je nasa drzava kriva, ovo sta mi radimo ovde to bi morala da nam plati drzava za reklamu.
> 
> ...


Hm cene nisu toliko niže u Srb, kao u Slo i Hr, nemoj da se zavaravaš. Neke stvari su jeftinije,a neke čak skuplje, npr. odeća i obuća, dok su mnoge cene skoro iste.


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

Mishevy said:


> Hm cene nisu toliko niže u Srb, kao u Slo i Hr, nemoj da se zavaravaš. Neke stvari su jeftinije,a neke čak skuplje, npr. odeća i obuća, dok su mnoge cene skoro iste.



Mozda neke stvari su slicne ali nemozes da mi kazes da je skijanje po ceni na Kopaoniku isto kao skijanje u Sloveniji. te pare koje potrosis u sloveniji za 2 nedelje mozes u srbiji 3-4 nedelje na odmor


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

zippo said:


> Skadarska street, Belgrade.


Nice painting 
Its style reminds me another painting...


----------



## geronimo_rs (Jun 27, 2006)

Which one?


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*from Panoramio*

Mount Midzor (2169 m) in Eastern Serbia under snow


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*from Panoramio*

View from Zlatar Mountain (South Western Serbia) to Durmitor (Montenegro)


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*from Panoramio*

Peshter Plateau in South Western Serbia (Sandzhak region)


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

Chapel in South Western Serbia (Ivanjica)


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

Stara Planina Mountains in autumn (South Eastern Serbia)


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

Gornji Milanovac (Central Serbia)


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

Gornji Milanovac (Central Serbia)


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

Oplenac Royal Mausoleum is the historic place of the mausoleum of the Serbian Karađorđević Royal Family located in central Serbia near the town of Topola. It is known for the St. George Church. The Foundation in Oplenac is named after King Peter I of Yugoslavia.


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

sumadijo sumadijo ko bi tebe ostavio...


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Copyright: IVICA VELICKOVIC*

*Frozen lake (Sumadija)*

This is a lake called Garasko.Its situated some 10 km from town Arandjelovac in central Serbia *Sumadia*.Today it was frozen, so i decided to share it with you.In the horizon you can see mountain Bukulja.Im looking forward to show it to you in other seasons.


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Copyright: Marko Petrovic*

*view*

just a view from my balcony


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Copyright: Sasa Batalovic*

*Not just a tree*

Well, photo was taken at Belgrade fortress - Kalemegdan. After that i had a lot of PS work on it.
- Crop
- color balance
- photo filter
- highlight
I believe it is a good one


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Copyright: Marko Kosovcevic*

*Flower in the meadow*

Beautiful&lonely...flower in the meadow on mountain Rudnik, Sumadija region in central Serbia


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Copyright: Jelena Jovanovic*

*village Mionica, Kosjeric (Western Serbia near Valjevo)*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Metohija Mountains (Southern Serbia)*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Copyright: Slobodan Simic*

*The landscape from Kopaonik I (Southern Serbia)*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Copyright: daliborka daca*

*Srebrno jezero (Silver lake in Central Serbia)*

Srebrno Jezero (Silver Lake) is situated on 120 km of Belgrade, near the Veliko Gradiste.
The lake is 14 km long and its wide is 300 meters.


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*River Timok in Knjaževac (19.351inh. / Eastern Serbia)*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Vučitrn (small town in southern Serbia, 15,000inh. / Kosovo Area)*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Copyright: Aleksandar Matkovic*

*~~~flooded~~~*

Flooded river side in Belgrade

This shot was taken round a month ago. Now the water has descended and there is only stench and mud where this view was.
That flood was the highest in Belgrade recording history, most likely the biggest one in last 200 years.


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Tisa River, City of Senta (Northern Serbia / Vojvodina)*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*City of Senta (20.587inh. / Northern Serbia)*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Copyright: Srdjan Jovanovic*

*To the top (Kopaonik Skicenter)*

It was very cold when I took this photo (- 20)


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Negotin (17.612inh. / Eastern Serbia near bulgarian-romanian border)*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Copyright: Marko Petrovic*

*not really a mosque..*

Bali beg mosque, inside Turkish fortress in Nis.

Built by local Turkish ruler Bali beg, first mentioned in some Turkish administrative documents in 1521 and 1523. Repaired in 1976, and today used as an art gallery (Salon77).

Other ruins used to be Turkish library, built on basis of much older Roman structures, but dissapeared in time.. Just like this mosque today lacks of its original function and obviously from the picture, minaret.


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

GreenAlbanian said:


> Wooow Kosovar nature and especially Albanian Alps shown on the picture are so beautiful!!! :cheers:
> 
> Kosovar towns on the other hand not so !


These are the Dinaric Alps, not the Albanian Alps! But the Albanian Alps are beautiful, too.


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

Landscape around Zubin Potok (South Western Serbia)
Zubin Potok is one out of three municipalities in Northern Kosovo which are still under Serbian control and not under the control of Albanian separatists.


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

Aleksinac (small city in South Eastern Serbia)


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

Small river in Surdulica (Southern Serbia)


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

Lake Vlasina (South Eastern Serbia)


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

Mountains of South Eastern Serbia (up to 2000 m)


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

Mount Besna Kobila (1922 m South Eastern Serbia)


----------



## GreenAlbanian (Aug 8, 2006)

Ivo Andrić;29764472 said:


> Landscape around Zubin Potok (South Western Serbia)
> Zubin Potok is one out of three municipalities in Northern Kosovo which are still under Serbian control and not under the control of Albanian separatists.



Well, not really, it is controlled by EULEX, the EU mission replacing UNMIK in Kosova, and which functions according to the Kosovar Constitution and Legislature (Quoting: Bernard Kouchner, French Minister of Foreign Affairs. France leads the EU Presidency at the moment!)

Till the deployment of EULEX that part of Kosova was controlled by Serb criminals of all forms, it was like a heaven for these criminals usually regarded to by the other Serbs as "heroes"!


----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)

In fact whole Kosmet is controled by criminals , no matter Serb or Shiptars :/


----------



## GreenAlbanian (Aug 8, 2006)

Sawovsky said:


> In fact whole Kosmet is controled by criminals , no matter Serb or Shiptars :/


In fact the whole Balkans is controled by criminals no matter if they are Albanian, Shkavell, Bosnian, Croat, Montenegrin name it...but this area in the north of Kosova was totally "legaly" operated by criminals!


----------



## Prijatelj (Oct 30, 2008)

Konak - Belgrade


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

GreenAlbanian said:


> Well, not really, it is controlled by EULEX, the EU mission replacing UNMIK in Kosova, and which functions according to the Kosovar Constitution and Legislature (Quoting: Bernard Kouchner, French Minister of Foreign Affairs. France leads the EU Presidency at the moment!)
> 
> Till the deployment of EULEX that part of Kosova was controlled by Serb criminals of all forms, it was like a heaven for these criminals usually regarded to by the other Serbs as "heroes"!


Since 1999, the Serb-inhabited north of Kosovo has been governed as de facto independent from the Albanian-dominated government in Priština. It uses Serbian national symbols and participates in Serbian national elections, which are boycotted in the rest of Kosovo; and in turn, it boycotts Kosovo's elections. The municipalities of Leposavić, Zvečan and Zubin Potok are run by local Serbs, while the Kosovska Mitrovica municipality had rival Serb and Albanian governments.

The region has united into a community, the Union of Serbian Districts and District Units of Kosovo and Metohija established in February 2008 by Serbian delegates meeting in Kosovska Mitrovica, which has since served as North Kosovo's capital. The Union's President is Dragan Velić.

Many Serbs in the region are adamantly opposed to living under the rule of an Albanian-majority provincial government and reject an independent Kosovo.

In February 2007 the Union of Serbian Districts and District Units of Kosovo and Metohija has transformed into the Serbian Assembly of Kosovo and Metohija presided by Marko Jakšić. The Assembly strongly criticized the secessionist movements of the Albanian-dominated PISG Assembly of Kosovo and demanded unity of the Serb people in Kosovo, boycott of EULEX and announced massive protests in support of Serbia's sovereignty over Kosovo. On 18 February 2008, day after Kosovo's unilateral declaration of independence, the Assembly declared it "null and void" in an open assembly together with the presence of the pro-Serb opposition from Montenegro.


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

GreenAlbanian said:


> Well, not really, it is controlled by EULEX, the EU mission replacing UNMIK in Kosova, and which functions according to the Kosovar Constitution and Legislature (Quoting: Bernard Kouchner, French Minister of Foreign Affairs. France leads the EU Presidency at the moment!)
> 
> Till the deployment of EULEX that part of Kosova was controlled by Serb criminals of all forms, it was like a heaven for these criminals usually regarded to by the other Serbs as "heroes"!


The EULEX had to accept some conditions from Belgrade before they were allowed to take control over the Serbian Province of Kosovo!


----------



## GreenAlbanian (Aug 8, 2006)

Well, since 1999 until 2008 the entire territory of Kosova had been under the Administration of the UN Mission in Kosova, popularly know as UNMIK, with different competencies being handed gradually to Kosovo Provisional Institutions! Let me just say, for you own information, that since last elections (end of 2007), PISG does not exist neither formally any longer and what we have now is something called simply "Kosova Government and "Kosova Institutions"! 

UNMIK, and especially now EULEX, consider all these "Councils" "Assemblies" you are talking about, simply as parallel institutions which are not to be recognised ever and will eventually be dismissed and reintegrated into the Kosovar Costumes, Legislature and Administrative jurisdiction! 

EULEX got a green light from UNSC based on the declaration of the members of the same and that declaration has an annex of the so called "six point agreement" suggested by Belgrade and so called "three point" annex suggested by Prishtina! This was a smart way to avoid SC Resolution 1244 and comfort both Belgrade and Moscow!

That same EULEX, is declaratively neutral to the status, but it is there to "built Kosova institutions", enforce "rule of law" and monitor "security services"! These institutions are created based on Kosova Constitution and subsidiary legislature, and that EULEX itself says that it will function based on these legal acts, so 1244 de facto is out of question! 

EULEX already took control over the border points in the north, which had been destroyed since February by Serbs protesting against independence of Kosova! UNMIK just days ago handed the competencies on the Costumes to Kosovar Government and instead of UNMIK Costumes, they are now called Kosova Costumes!

I know that Serbs will not accept Kosovar authority immediately up there in the north, but it is a process that will take some years maybe! 

Let me tell you what I think will happen next, in 2009 in order for more countries to recognise Kosova independency the US and some of its key EU allies will integrate Kosova into Council of Europe, IMF, World Bank and other institutions where Russia does not have a right of veto! EU Commission has also announced that by the end of 2009 the feasibility study will be ready and the implementation of the SAP will start! At the end of this "process" when there will be more than 100 countries recognising us, the membership in UN will be a formality because in that case no country has a right to veto it according to UN rules! 

On the meantime, Serb areas in Kosova will get their own local administrative structures according to the agreement on decentralisation process! 

That is how I see the situation and I believe I have done a pretty realistic analyses based on all the indicators we have so far!

Take care! :cheers:


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

GreenAlbanian said:


> Well, since 1999 until 2008 the entire territory of Kosova had been under the Administration of the UN Mission in Kosova, popularly know as UNMIK, with different competencies being handed gradually to Kosovo Provisional Institutions! Let me just say, for you own information, that since last elections (end of 2007), PISG does not exist neither formally any longer and what we have now is something called simply "Kosova Government and "Kosova Institutions"!
> 
> UNMIK, and especially now EULEX, consider all these "Councils" "Assemblies" you are talking about, simply as parallel institutions which are not to be recognised ever and will eventually be dismissed and reintegrated into the Kosovar Costumes, Legislature and Administrative jurisdiction!
> 
> ...


Dream on! hno:


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

Ivo Andrić;29777986 said:


> Dream on! hno:


ha ha this Siptar is crazy. 


*Serbian-Orthodox Church in Priština Center (Southern Serbia)*

Church is next to the Big Libary


----------



## GreenAlbanian (Aug 8, 2006)

Ivo Andrić;29777986 said:


> Dream on! hno:


Come one man, be realistic, which part of what I wrote is a dream?!

I simply stated parts of the game that are so obvious! It is not a rocket-science actually, it is very simple to analyse the situation based on the information we have had in the last weeks and months!

Let me just add something on Serbia's indictment made on the, as Serbia called it, illegal declaration of Kosova independency! 
First of all even if the International Court of Justice, in the worst and least likely scenario, says that iT was not legal, its decisions are only recommendations and do not obligate anybody to implement them, and all the counties that have recognised us so far say that it is an irreversible process anyway, which means they are not even thinking of changing their decisions!

But, during the trial, the Kosovar side has announced it will go all the back, not only to the years of war and massive discrimination during 1990ies, but also to the moment when Serbia violated Kosova autonomy guaranteed by Constitution of 1974, because that same constitution said that any constitutional change has to be approved by all of the "Constitutive Elements" and since Kosovar parliament as an constitutive element did not ratify the decision of the parliament of Serbia, that act was illegal in former Yugoslavia!

So as you can see the process can not go anywhere else but in Kosova's favour either diplomatically or militarily (having in mind KFOR and newly formed Kosova Security Force or Army) and what Serbia should be really concentrated on is its own internal affairs, corruption, criminality, war crimes and many other social problems! Don't you think so?!


----------



## GreenAlbanian (Aug 8, 2006)

Deki---KG said:


> ha ha this Siptar is crazy.


In the civilised world when you claim something, you try to present some facts and discuss about them, you do not simply say that someone is crazy, it is totally uncivilised!


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Copyright: Aleksandar Petkovski*

*The blue gold of Serbia*

Serbia is the biggest producer of plums in Europe. And Sumadija is the biggest plum producing region in Serbia. It's no wonder therefore that at my visit there this month I found so many trees with big and juicy plums. In the workshop you can see one of the most famous Serbian products, slivovica, made out of the best plums. The one you see in the workshop is a home made, put in a well known bottle )

Aleks


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Copyright: Vatroslav Vekaric*

*Sunset on Danube*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Copyright: Jelena Jovanovic*

*Lelic Monastery (Western Serbia)*

Lelic Monastery, near Valjevo where Nikolaj Velimirovic's holy relics rest today.

From Wikipedia:
"Nikolaj Velimirović was born in the small village of Lelich in Western Serbia. He attended the Seminary of St. Sava in Belgrade and graduated in 1905. He obtained doctorates from the University of Berne (1908), while the thesis was published in German in 1910, whereas the doctor's degree in philosophy was prepared at Oxford and defended in Geneva (Filozofija Berklija - Berkeley's Philosophy, in French) in 1909. At the end of 1909 he entered a monastic order. In 1919, then Archimandrite Nikolai was consecrated Bishop of Žiča in the Church of Serbia.

In April 1915 (during WWI) he was delegated to England and America by the Serbian Church, where he held numerous lectures, fighting for the unison of the Serbs and South Slavic peoples. At the beginning of 1919 he returned to Serbia, and in 1920 was posted to the Ohrid archbishopric in Macedonia, where in 1935, in Bitola he reconstructed the cemetery of the killed German soldiers.

During the Second World War in 1941 Bp. Nikolai was arrested by the Nazis in the Monastery of Žiča (which was soon afterwards robbed and ruined), after which he was confined in the Monastery of Ljubostinja (where, on the occasion of mass deaths by firing squad, he reacted saying: "Is this the German culture, to shoot hundred innocent Serbs, for one dead German soldier! The Turks have always proved to be more just..."). Later, this "new Chrysostom" was transferred to the Monastery of Vojlovica (near Pančevo) in which he was confined together with the Serbian patriarch, Gavrilo (Dožić) until the end of 1944.

On December 14, 1944 he was sent to Dachau, together with Serbian Patriarch Gavrilo, where some sources, especially the standard Church references, record that he suffered both imprisonment and torture.[1]

After the War he left Communist Yugoslavia and immigrated as a refugee to the United States in 1946 where he taught at several Orthodox Christian seminaries such as St. Sava's Serbian Orthodox Seminary in Libertyville, Illinois and St. Tikhon's Orthodox Theological Seminary and Monastery in South Canaan, Pennsylvania (where he was rector and also where he died) and St. Vladimir's Orthodox Theological Seminary now in Crestwood, New York. He died on March 18, 1956.


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Copyright: Jonko Zvonko*

*View from DJurdjevi Stupovi Monastery*

This is a view from the Djurdjevi Stupovi monastery near Novi Pazar in the Sandzak (Sanjak) region in southern Serbia. This is also the historical region of Raska, where can be found many orthodox monasteries.


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Subotica (most northern city of Serbia)*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Copyright: Marko Petrovic*

*usual mountain scenery from Serbia*

well, no special note about this photo..
it was taken somewhere in Suva Planina, and it's nothing special at all.. but I just got no idea what to post on TE today 
those 2 guys in the corner were so drunk, but that's I guess usual, when one lives in the village and does nothing for the whole day


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Copyright: Milos Stanojevic*

*ZEMUN*

Zemun, beautiful town located near Belgrade (capital town of Serbia), on the Danube river bank. There are two roles set by citizens of Zemun.
1st – Zemun is not part of Belgrade
2nd – If this view doesn’t make you feel something that’s hard to be explained … you are not a real citizen of Zemun.
If you ever come to visit Belgrade, never miss ZEMUN.
MUNZE KONZA











Copyright: Marina Petrovic

This is Zemun . It's situated on Danube river 20 min. drive from Belgrade.
It has some beautiful examples of austro hungarian architecture in Serbia.


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Copyright: Marko Kosovcevic*

*Gradac monastery (Southern Serbia)*

Endowment of Queen Helen (of the Anjou) wife of Serbian King Uros I. It is located 20 km north from Raska and was built in the 13th century. The church is predominantly in the style of the autochthonous Raska school, though with certain Gothic elements.


----------



## Prijatelj (Oct 30, 2008)

Old locomotive


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Suva Planina (E. Serbia)*


----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)

^^ fuckin' fabulous!


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

City Hall of Vranje (Southern Serbia)










Hamam (Turkish Bath) in Vranje










Museum (Vranje)










Church (Vranje)


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

Vranje Spa (Vranjska Banja)










Vranje location


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

Prohor Pcinjski Monastery in South Eastern Serbia (Macedonia)


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Belgrade & Sava River (Summer 2008)*

by me


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*ŠUMADIJAWOOD near Kragujevac*

by me


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Dinaric Alps in Southern Serbia*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Šumadija (15km from Kragujevac)*

by me


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Serbian National Eat *

Ćevapćići, Pljeskavica, Vešalica, Kobasica ect.


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Šumarice Memorianpark in Kragujevac City*

by me

*behind you see Museum 21 Oct. and Soliter Y (Biggest Sykscraper of Kragujevac in Erdoglija)


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Vojvodina Province (near Belgrade)*

by me


----------



## Prijatelj (Oct 30, 2008)

Immortals



Roman-era tombstone within walls of Nish fortress. 

some info from wikipedia about ancient Roman-era Nish (Naissus):
Naissus was first mentioned in Roman documents near the beginning of 2nd century CE, and was considered a place worthy of note in the Geography of Ptolemy of Alexandria. The Romans occupied the town in the period of the "Dardanian War" (75-73 BC), and the city developed as a strategic crossroads, garrison and market town in the province of Moesia Superior.

In AD 268, during the "Crisis of the third century" when the Empire almost collapsed, the greatest Gothic invasion seen to date came pouring into the Balkans. The Goths' seaborne allies, the Heruli, supplied a fleet, carrying vast armies down the coast of the Black Sea where they ravaged coastal territories in Thrace and Macedonia. Other huge forces crossed the Danube in Moesia. An invasion of Goths into the province of Pannonia was leading to disaster. The Emperor Gallienus halted the Goths' progress by defeating them in battle in April of 268, and then that September, he came upon the main Gothic force at Naissus and defeated them at the carnage called the Battle of Naissus, the bloodiest battle of the 3rd century, which left thirty to fifty thousand Goths dead on the field. The battle earned Gallienus' chief general Marcus Aurelius Claudius his surname "Gothicus", although the cavalry commander Aurelian was the real victor. The battle of Naissus ensured another two centuries for the Empire in the West.

Four years later in 272, the son of military commander Constantius Chlorus and an innkeeper's daughter called Flavia Iulia Helena was born in Naissus and destined to rule as Emperor Constantine the Great. The remains of the 4th century Imperial villa at Mediana are an important archaeological site located close to Niš. Mosaic floors and other traces of luxury are preserved in the archaeological museum on the site. Other aristocratic suburban villas are clustered nearby. The 4th century Christian basilica in Niš is one of the oldest Christian monuments.

Though the emperor Julian strengthened the walls, the very prosperity of Naissus made it a target and it was destroyed by Attila in 443. Attila the Hun conquers Naissus with battering rams and rolling towers—military sophistication that was new in the Hun repertory. After the Huns captured the city of Naissus they massacred the inhabitants of the city. Years later river banks outside the city were still covered with human bones as a reminder of the devastation the Huns had inflicted. Afterwards Justinian I did his best to restore it, but Naissa never recovered its 4th century urbanity.


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

Prijatelj said:


> Immortals
> 
> 
> 
> Roman-era tombstone within walls of Nish fortress.




da jos nikad nisam bio u Nisu... hno: ali 2009 100% ako bog da.


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Citypark of Kragujevac (Summer 2008)*

by me

*Near this Park serbians Tennis Player Novak Djokovic (Worldrang 3) built a new Tenniscenter


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Preševo (13,426inh.) in south-eastern Serbia near FYRO Macedonian Border *


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Old Bridge over litle Lepenica River (City of Kragujevac)*

by me

*This Bridge built by the Royal Karadjordjevic Dynastie


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Bridge (2)*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Green Beloševac*

by me

*One Part of Kragujevac City


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Kragujevac City (Capital of Šumadija Region in Central Serbia)*

Serbia's 5th City - 211.568inh.


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Kragujevac by Night*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Kragujevac have 3 Lake's*

One Lake is the Sumarice Lake, Part of Memorianpark Sumarice


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Kragujevac panorama by Night*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Novi Pazar (Raška-Oblast / Sandzak) - 54,604inh. (Southern Serbia)*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Stari Ras (Near Novi Pazar)*

First Capital City of Serbia (UNESCO-world heritage)


----------



## jmlagunebrio (Mar 28, 2008)

it seems to be a great country

it would be a pleasure to visit that country


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Petrova Church in Novi Pazar (UNESCO-world heritage)*

Oldest Serbian-Orthodox Church built 850 (9 Century)


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Serbian-Orthodox Monastery Djurdjevi Stupovi 3km from Novi Pazar*

Built 1171 (12 Century)


----------



## Dponos (Dec 1, 2008)

da li se moze da plva u ovaj djerdap...mislim ima li ikakve plaze i kakva je voda..da li je hladna..??


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

Dponos said:


> da li se moze da plva u ovaj djerdap...mislim ima li ikakve plaze i kakva je voda..da li je hladna..??


Plivati se može a ima i plaža u svakom gradiću. Kakva je voda nemam pojma jer još nisam bio na Đerdapu na žalost.


----------



## Banjaluchanin (Apr 16, 2007)

*Privina Glava Monastery in Šid, Srem (southwest Vojvodina / western Serbia)*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Serbian-Orthodox Sopoćani Monastery 16km from Novi Pazar*

built 1252 (13 century)


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Nationalpark Fruška Gora near Novi Sad (Vojvodina / N.Serbia)*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Copyright: Katarina 2353*

*Province Vojvodina (N.Serbia)*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Copyright: Katarina 2353*

*Drina River in South-Western Serbia*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Copyright: Katarina 2353*

*Drina River in Western Serbia*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Copyright: Katarina 2353*

*Bor Lake - Borsko Jezero (Near City Bor / Eastern Serbia)*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Copyright: Katarina 2353*

*Landscape 30km from Capital (Belgrade)*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Copyright: Katarina 2353*

*Zlatibor Mountains (Western Serbia)*

ZLATIBOR is a mountain of exquisite beauty. It has pleasant and mild climate, large clearings, exuberant pastures intersected with mountains with mountain streams and pine trees - which this mountain is named for.
The average hight is over 1000m above sea level.
Mountain and sea gulfs encounter here which speed up the curing and the recovering from large number of lung and heart illnesses, especially from illnesses of thyroid gland and anemia.


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Copyright: Katarina 2353*

*Beautiful Serbia*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Copyright: Katarina 2353*

*Corn Land Vojvodina (Northern Serbia)*


----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)

Moracu josh jednom da te krunishem Deki, jer si stvarno kralj najveci! fantastichne fotke!!!


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Copyright: Katarina 2353*

*Flat Vojvodina (21.506 km²), Northern Serbia*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Copyright: Katarina 2353*

The Serbian Vojvodina is to stand alone in Balkan Peninsula











@Sawovsky

Hvala Brate


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Copyright: Katarina 2353*

*Sunset Mist*

Enjoy Serbia


----------



## BGD913 (Apr 23, 2007)

Deki---KG said:


> *Beautiful Serbia*


Уоу ово је унбиеливабле где је ово место :cheers:


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Copyright: Katarina 2353*

*Lunch on the River Danube & Save (Belgrade)*

This Restaurant is on the place where the Sava River flows into the Danube


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*EXIT Days*

EXIT is the biggest Music Festival of Balkan (South-Eastern Europe) every summer in Novi Sad (Serbia). Many Star Singer or Star DJ's come to EXIT.


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

Deki---KG said:


> *EXIT Days*
> 
> EXIT is the biggest Music Festival of Balkan (South-Eastern Europe) every summer in Novi Sad (Serbia). Many Star Singer or Star DJ's come to EXIT.


Da li je neko od vas već bio na EXIT-u? Želim otići tamo na leto sa kolegama iz Nemačke.


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

Ivo Andrić;30043546 said:


> Da li je neko od vas već bio na EXIT-u? Želim otići tamo na leto sa kolegama iz Nemačke.


Bio sam ja na EXIT 02 u 2002 godine slobodno odi tamo svabo ce da pita dal moze opet da dodje kod tebe dogodine. ^^


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Copyright: Zarko Drincic*

*Serbian Tara (South Western Serbia)*

This is one of the loveliest place on Earth - Tara Mountain. Tara Mountain (Serbia) lies 185 km SW of Belgrade. This mountainous region, including Mt. Tara, Mt. Zvijezda and the Drina Canyon, is one of the most beautiful national parks in Europe. It abounds with river gorges (Brusnica), gentle slopes, steep rocky inclines, as well as waterfalls and caves. The area is thickly covered with both evergreen and deciduous forests. A rare sort of pine, named Pancic Spruce after its famous discoverer, may be seen there. Its fauna is also diverse: brown bears and mountain goats, gray eagles, griffin vultures, as well as hundreds of other varieties of birds are not unusual in the region.


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

Location of Novi Sad (EXIT Festival City) in Serbia










Location in Europe











@ Deki

Hvala na odgovoru! :banana:


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Copyright: Uros Petrovic*

*Fantastic Tara *


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*flickr (LeoKoolhoven)*

Kalemegdan Park in Belgrade


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*flickr (by *my way*)*

Church in Subotica (Northern Serbia)


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Copyright: Zarko Drincic*

*Tara*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Copyright: Marina Petrovic*

*Danube and Sava*

This is the place where Sava joins Danube. (Belgrade)


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*flickr (by AB-)*

Novi Sad (Northern Serbia)


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*flickr (by AB-)*

Street in Novi Sad (N. Serbia)


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Copyright: Milos Vasiljevic*

*ANCIENT MINES WOOD*

Wood covers ancient Roman silver mines (III century a.d.) near Babe Village on the Kosmaj Mountain sides. Approx. 50 km. away from Belgrade/South.
Take a look at http://milosvasiljevic.110mb.com/


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Copyright: Ivica Ilic*

*Sokobanja i Sokograd*

Sokobanja,Serbia
www.sokobanja.biz


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Copyright: Ivica Ilic*

*Fog & the Rock (Sokobanja)*

South-Eastern Serbia


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Copyright: Marina Petrovic*

*Old Belgrade by night*

Old part of Belgrade and Assembly Church with the seat of Serbian Patriarch.
Picture taken from the left bank of river Sava.


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Zlatibor near Uzice City*


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*flickr (ljubar)*

Tara Mountains (Western Serbia)


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Copyright: Marko Petrovic*

*inside the secret cave! (South-Eastern Serbia)*

hehe, this cave.. well, it doesn't have a name. yet.
my friend found it while they were free climbing on the rocks of Sicevo gorge (the big gorge that you pass through just after passing Nish, if you head to Bulgaria/turkey by major highway, which goes through it).
Eventually, they climbed somewhere and found some small enterance, which happened to be kind of portal to this unknown cave.
I've been there this morning, first time, and wow, impressive  This is some pic.. but notice that it was taken with HP tourist-friendly camera, so can't really expect best results 
what's also interesting, they found some small hole, which leads in some hidden room with beautiful cave ornaments 
Caves are cool, hehehe

Anyway, Sicevo gorge seems to be built up of karst rocks, so there are many caves such this one, just everywhere, hidden or not..


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*flickr (nikola_fin)*

Lake Perućac (Western Serbia)


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Province Vojvodina (Northern Serbia)*


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*flickr (nikola_fin)*

Tara Mountains, Drina river (Western Serbia)


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

Ivo Andrić;30194458 said:


> Lake Perućac (Western Serbia)



o majko Srbijo! :dance2: :cheers2:


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Copyright: Vlado Marinkovic*

*Zlatibor*

Zlatibor Mountain, 225 km southwest from Belgrade, really beautiful place.
We spent one week there, it was just excellent.


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*flickr (Goxy)*

Waterfalls near the railway station of Jatare, Mokra Gora Mountain (Western Serbia)


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

Surrounding of the same station as above


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*by bjbikers*

Western Serbia (near Užice)


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Flat is her Name (Province Vojvodina)*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Copyright: Ivica Ilic*

*Rtanj*










Šiljak (1565m) is the highest point of cone shaped, 30 km long mountain Rtanj, in the eastern area of Serbia, where many influences of diversities, find their place.

Rtanj is a place where the big mountains massive of Carpatian ends, the final south point of Carpatian.

Rtanj is very interesting, wonder, strange and mystic mountain.

It is vissible from almost every point of Serbia, either plains or other mountains, because its cone shaped big rock.

There are many interesting stories about Rtanj. The most curuous is that Rtanj is place which UFO-es use as their airport and base. Many people said they had seen unusual lights in Rtanj area, or heard strange voices. Nevertheless, nobody have offered such a strong evidence that Rtanj is really UFO base, but it is very good reason for many tourists and climbers to visit this mountain.

There is one more interesting thing about Siljak and Rtanj. Peasants from village named Rtanj, in bottom of the mountain, made memorial church on the summit, as a honour of former owner of Rtanj's mine. They made it after the World War One, and it is almost pulled down, only one wall exists now.

The main danger on Siljak is Rtanj is changeable weather. Thunders are usually on the summit.

(From the www.peakware.com)


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*by bjbikers*

Lake Zaovine (Zlatibor Mountains, Western Serbia)


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*by bjbikers*

Lake Zaovine










Tara Mountains


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Djeravica Mountain (2,656 m) - (Dinaric Alps in Southern Serbia)*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Copyright: Salimin Rexha*

*The Šar Mountains (ca. 2,600 m) in Southern Serbia near FYRO Macedonian Border*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*back to other Dimension in flat Northern Serbia  (Vojvodina)*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Copyright: Uros Petrovic*

*Tara Mountains*

Uros's favorite place in Serbia


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*deep Forest (Western Serbia)*

One of the paths thru deep forest in national park of Tara.


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Copyright: Uros Petrovic*

*2 Pairs (Vojvodina Province / N.Serbia)*


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*source eurovisionserbia.tv*

Kalemegdan park and Sava riverin Belgrade


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

Fortress in Smederevo on the Danube


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

Vineyard in Oplenac, Šumadija (Central Serbia)


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

The Late Roman fortified palace compound and memorial complex of Gamzigrad-Romuliana, Palace of Galerius, in the east of Serbia, was commissioned by Emperor Caius Valerius Galerius Maximianus, in the late 3rd and early 4th centuries. It was known as *Felix Romuliana*, named after the emperor’s mother. The site consists of fortifications, the palace in the north-western part of the complex, basilicas, temples, hot baths, memorial complex, and a tetrapylon. The group of buildings is also unique in its intertwining of ceremonial and memorial functions.


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*source: tt-group*

Mountains of South Eastern Serbia (Dimitrovgrad)


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*source: tt-group*

Djavolja Varosh (Đavolja Varoš = Devil's Town) rock formations in Southern Serbia


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*source: tt-group*

Winter in Stara Planina Mountains (2169 m; South Eastern Serbia)


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*source: tt-group*

*Serbian (national) Fast-Food *

Barbecue is very popular in Serbia, and makes the primary offer of main courses in most restaurants. It is often eaten as fast food.

Pljeskavica ("Serbian Hamburger")










Ćevapčići


----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)

Burek










Sarma


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*source: valjevo.org.yu*

Tower in fog (Valjevo, Western Serbia)


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*source: valjevo.org.yu*

Gradac river, one of the cleanest in Europe (Western Serbia)


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*flickr (by Kalimera Serbia)*

"Bridge" over Gradac river


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*flickr (by johnny_014)*

Monastery Lelić in Western Serbia (Valjevo region)


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Copyright: Katarina 2353*

*Summer Feeling (Vojvodina / N.Serbia)*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Zlatibor Mountains (W.Serbia)*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Copyright: Uros Petrovic*

*3 Trees (Zlatibor)*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Parmenac*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Copyright: Drug Radomir*

*Belgrade*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

In the Christian Orthodox Calendar is today the 24 Dec. 2007 (06.01.2008), Christmas Time in Serbia 


Belgrade


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Copyright: Uros Petrovic*

*Capital Belgrade*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Orthodox Christmas Time in Knez Mihajlova Street (Belgrade)*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Copyright: Katarina 2353*

*Somewhere in Province Vojvodina (N.Serbia)*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Kopaonik*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

HRISTOS SE RODI! 

Merry Christmas to all Orthodox Forumuser!!!


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

WOW. Thank you Skyscrapercity! Nice Banner from our Belgrade Hram Sv.Sava! Thx


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Deep Forest (Western Serbia)*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Rare Waves (Near City Vrsac / Vojvodina Province)*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Wild Horses*

Zlatibor (W.S.)


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Copyright: Milos Stanojevic*

*Zemun at Night*

We all have our ‘own’ part of the universe … I’m glad to introduce you mine. My home town during the night.


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Copyright: Marina Petrovic*

*Flags*

Serbian flags on the government building in Belgrade.


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Copyright: bratislav obradovic*

*Soldiers Monument*

For the failed soldiers in WW1 this monument stand in area Raska and him names is "Ibar Heroes"
That is all wath i know but the pic. say you maybe more.
Enjoy.


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Clean Air (Uzice Area in W.Serbia)*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*This place is near Sicevo Canyion (South-Eastern Serbia)*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Copyright: Zorica Helach*

*Orthodox Church in Jagodina City (Central Serbia / Pomoravlje District)*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Copyright: bratislav obradovic*

*Every Year at Christmas Time in Serbia*


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

Tomb of the Unknown Soldier at Avala mountain, some twenty kilometers south of Belgrade


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

Another view of the same monument


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*from flickr*

Golubac fortress and lake Djerdap in Eastern Serbia


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*flickr*

Mount Rtanj, Eastern Serbia


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*flickr*

Danube river


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Palic Lake near Subotica (Northern Serbia)*


----------



## Mishevy (Sep 4, 2007)

Ivo Andrić;30428406 said:


> Mount Rtanj, Eastern Serbia


A beautiful mountain!! :cheers:


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*from crometeo.net forums*

Stara Planina region in Summer (part I)


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

Stara Planina (part II)


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

Paštrik mountain, South Western Serbia


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

Šar-Planina, Southern Serbia


----------



## Mishevy (Sep 4, 2007)

Great mountain shots, guyz :cheers:


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

Slike su do jaja brate Ivo!

my last pic from *Zlatibor* for any time


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Copyright: Dejan Knezevic*

*Novo Hopovo (National Park Fruska Gora / Vojvodina)*

The Fruska Gora Monasteries are the unique group of thickly situated monasteries built in the period from XV to XVIII century.35 monasteries were built in a marvelous natural setting. Fifteen have been preserved till today. This historical and sacral complex has been enlisted for UNESCO program of protection.


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Copyright: Branko Vasiljevic*

*Une Lumiere encore*

The church in Orid (75 km from Belgrade), built in 1876. I made little interventions on the white (burned) face of the church.


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

St. Mark's Church (orthodox) in Belgrade


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*from flickr*

Prokletije Mountains, South Western Serbia


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*by monteroking (dizajnzona.com)*

Lake Perućac/Tara Mountains in winter (Western Serbia) - Part I


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*by monteroking (dizajnzona.com)*

Lake Perućac/Tara Mountains in winter (Western Serbia) - Part II


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

Golija Mountains in South Western Serbia


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

BRAVO IVO!


nasa majko srbijo!


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Ribarice near Tutin (Southern Serbia / Sandzak / Raska-Oblast Region)*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Church in Knjaževac (Eastern Serbia near Stara Planina Mountains)*

19,351inh.


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Mount Djeravica (2,656 m)*

Part of Dinaric Alps in Southern Serbia


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Ship on the Danube (N.S.)*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

The mosque of Sinan Pasha (16 Century) and serbian-orthodox church of the Saint Saviour (14 century) in Prizren City (Southern Serbia)


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*summitpost.org*

Prokletije Mountains in South-Western Serbia (highest Mountains of Serbia)


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*summitpost.org*

Djeravica (Prokletije Mountains; 2656 m)


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Šar Planina Mountain (ca. 2,600 m) in southern Serbia near FYRO Macedonian Border*


----------



## Mishevy (Sep 4, 2007)

Fruška gora, a Pannonian island mountain, the only larger hilly area in flat province of Vojvodina. The highest peak is Crveni Čot (539 m). In Fruška gora there are 17 monasteries of Serbian Othodox church, this one is Kuveždin:


----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)

>


:drool::drool::drool:


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Copyright: bratislav obradovic*

*lonely tree in Banatski Despotovac (Vojvodina /N.Serbia)*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Copyright: Robert Rogelj*

*Saborna Church in Kragujevac City (Glavna Street)*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Rugovo Canyion near Peć City (Southern Serbia / Metohija)*


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

Belgrade's Airport City


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Photographer: Dragan Bosnic*

Castle near Novi Bečej (Northern Serbia)


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Etno Village Mecavnik in Mokra Gora Mountains *


----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)

Kopaonik


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

Super Slike Jagdinac!

ps: molim one pic per phost.


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Near Pec (Southern Serbia)*


----------



## Beca (Oct 12, 2006)

Užice:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice pics :cheers:


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*source: www.turizamuzica.org.yu*

@ christos-greece

Thank you! :cheers:

@ Deki, Sawovsky, Beca

Ljepe slike! 

*Memorial Kadinjača* (Užice, Western Serbia)

Among other monuments around Uzice, one in particular is worth seeing - Memorial on Kadinjaca (14 km towards west from Uzice). The memorial is dedicated to the troops of Workers Battalion from Uzice, the Posavec and the Orasans, who scarified their lives on 29th November 1941. by protecting the retreat of the main partisan troops from Užice towards Sandžak.
As a memory on their resistance in 1952 the memorial was unveiled - the pyramid under which is the crypt where the remains of the majority of fallen soldiers who lost their lives on Kadinjaca were placed.


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Center of Uzice City (W.Serbia) near Zlatibor*


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*flickr*

Canyon of Vučjanka (South Eastern Serbia)


----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)

*Uzice City (W.Serbia) near mount Zlatibor*


----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)

*Uzice*


----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)

*Uzice*


----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)

*Uzice*


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

Volim te, Srbijo!


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

National Anthem of Serbia (Bože Pravde = God of Justice) with impressions from Serbia

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HYiMIMw1z-0


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

Landscape near Užice (Western Serbia)


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*flickr*

Near Negotin (Eastern Serbia)


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*flickr*

Village of Tekija at Lake Djerdap (Danube; Eastern Serbia)


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*flickr*

Tekija II


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*flickr*

Tekija, panorama


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*flickr*

Danube gorge (Eastern Serbia)


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

:lol:

:drunk:


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Beli Drim in Metohija Region (Southern Serbia)*


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*made by the admin of serbien-forum.de*

Serbia Banner


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

Deki---KG said:


> *Beli Drim in Metohija Region (Southern Serbia)*


Ko nam to ucrni Beli Drim? :lol:


----------



## Izvornjak (Nov 18, 2008)

*by qiv*

*Novi Pazar*










Petrova Crkva (the Church of St. Peter), a small church perched atop a picturesque green hill, lies on the outskirts of town, a 3 km walk from the center square. Built in the 8th or 9th century, Petrova Crkva is the only pre-Nemanjić church in Serbia and was used as a meeting place for an early Serbian council held in 1196.


----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)

*City of Kragujevac, Amidzin konak*


----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)

*Kragujevac, Milosev Venac*


----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)

*Kragujevac, Industrial Zone*


----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)

*Kragujevac, House of Aleksa Obradovic*

Family house of Aleksa Obradovic was built in 1887 and it is one of the oldest rich and spacious family houses in Kragujevac. This is well decorated house with statue of two figures holding a wreath with initials – the oldest preserved application of human figures in architecture of Kragujevac. Regent Aleksandar Karadjordjevic, the supreme commander of Serbian army, worked in this house during WWI.
Family house of Aleksa Obradovic is at the corner of Knez Milos Street and Main Street (Glavna ulica), opposite of New Church (Nova crkva).


----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)

*Kragujevac, Appelate Court*


----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)

*Kragujevac, Regional Court*


----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)

*Kragujevac, hotel "Zelengora"*


----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)

*Kragujevac, Pedestrian Zone*


----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)

*Kragujevac, first Gymnasioum*


----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)

*Kragujevac, photo Arvin Studio*


----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)

*Kragujevac, House of first Serbain Bank*


----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)

*I WW monument, fallen soldiers of Sumadija Region*


----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)

*Kragujevac, Sokolana*


----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)

*Kragujevac, Rainy Day (photo Johnny_kgc)*


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Photographer: milan.s (balkanphotocontest.com)*

Carska Bara Lake in Northern Serbia


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*balkanphotocontest.com (by arsnesa)*

Sićevo gorge (South Eastern Serbia)


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*balkanphotocontest.com (by zakis)*

Danube River


----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)

*Zrenjanin*

Zrenjanin (Serbian Cyrillic: Зрењанин) is a city and a municipality located in Serbia. It is situated in the northern Serbian province of Vojvodina at 45° 22' North, 20° 23' East. It is the administrative centre of the Central Banat District of Serbia. In 2002, the city's population was 79,773, while the Zrenjanin municipality had 132,051 inhabitants.

Zrenjanin is the largest city in the Serbian Banat, the third largest city in the Vojvodina province (after Novi Sad and Subotica) and the sixth largest city in Serbia.

Zrenjanin got its present name in 1946 in honour of the revolutionary hero Žarko Zrenjanin Uča (1902-1942). Žarko Zrenjanin was a leader of the Vojvodina Communists and wartime Partisans who during the World War II endured torture and months of incarceration by the Nazis, was released and later killed while trying to escape recapture.

Old Serbian name for the city was Bečkerek (Бечкерек) or Veliki Bečkerek (Велики Бечкерек). In Hungarian, the city is known as Nagybecskerek, in German as Großbetschkerek or Betschkerek, in Romanian as Becicherecul Mare or Zrenianin, in Slovak as Zreňanin, in Rusin as Зрењанин, in Croatian as Zrenjanin, and in Turkish as Beştelek (meaning five melons) or Beçkerek.










Central square and Catholic church in Zrenjanin


----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)

*City Hall and monument of king Peter I of Yugoslavia, Zrenjanin*


----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)

*Court House in Zrenjanin*


----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)

*Main facade of the National museum building, Zrenjanin*


----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)

*Trade academy decorated with sgraffito technique, Zrenjanin*


----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)

*Ortodox Church, Zrenjanin Region*


----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)

*Zrenjanin Cathedral*


----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)

*River Begej, Zrenjanin*


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

*Ortodox Church, Zrenjanin Region*


lepa,lepa sviza se meni vase crkve:cheers:

in mi imamo jednu u ljubljani.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=30777170&postcount=366


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

Krpan said:


> *Ortodox Church, Zrenjanin Region*
> 
> 
> lepa,lepa sviza se meni vase crkve:cheers:
> ...


fenomenalna je. genau nach alten serbisch-byzantischen Stil. ^^


@ALL

Super Slike Momci


----------



## sarjos (Oct 4, 2008)

Autor of this photo is Dr Josip Saric and original of this photo is located on www.jsphotomorgana.com (http://www.jsphotomorgana.com/architecture/60pepeljevac_crkva02.html)
sarjos está en línea ahora Report Post Edit/Delete Message


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

sarjos said:


> Autor of this photo is Dr Josip Saric and original of this photo is located on www.jsphotomorgana.com (http://www.jsphotomorgana.com/architecture/60pepeljevac_crkva02.html)
> sarjos está en línea ahora Report Post Edit/Delete Message



gde je bre ta treca slika? ako je to u srbiji onda nisam znao da imamo tako nesto. 

super slike


----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)

Pishe ti Deki ispod slike da je u Turskoj xD


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

Sawovsky said:


> Pishe ti Deki ispod slike da je u Turskoj xD


de je ta turska jel to negde kod novog pazara? :lol:


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*vojvodinaonline.com*

Šid municipality (North Western Serbia)


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Djerdap Lake on the Danube River (Eastern Serbia near Romanian Border)*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Rugovska Klisura / Djeravica (2656 m) in Southern Serbia*

*Highest Point of Serbia


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Kragujevac


----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)

Shiny week in Belgrade, so he was full of life


----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Veliki Krs (Carpates in Eastern Serbia)*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

Tara Mountain (Serbia) lies 185 km SW of Belgrade. This mountainous region, including Mt. Tara, Mt. Zvijezda and the Drina Canyon, is one of the most beautiful national parks in Europe. It abounds with river gorges (Brusnica), gentle slopes, steep rocky inclines, as well as waterfalls and caves. The area is thickly covered with both evergreen and deciduous forests. A rare sort of pine, named Pancic Spruce after its famous discoverer, may be seen there. Its fauna is also diverse: brown bears and mountain goats, gray eagles, griffin vultures, as well as hundreds of other varieties of birds are not unusual in the region.
Tara means "star" in Sanskrit.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Deki---KG said:


> *Veliki Krs (Carpates in Eastern Serbia)*


Beautiful pic :drool:


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

Gamzigrad



Gamzigrad is a huge Roman complex of Ruins called "Felix Romuliana" near the town of Zajecar in eastern Serbia. It's one of the most important late Roman sites in Europe. The Roman Emperor Galerius started construction in 289 a.C. to mark the Place of his birth. Gamzigrad is a UNESCO-World Heritage.


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Lake of Šar Planina Mountains in Southern Serbia near FYRO Macedonian Border*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Kosovska Mitrovica in Southern Serbia (Province Kosovo)*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Big Libary & Serbian-Orthodox Church in Priština City (Southern Serbia)*


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*Monastery Visoki Decani*



Visoki Decani is a major Serb Orthodox Christian Monastery located in southern Serbia. The monastic katholikon is the largest medieval church in the Balkans containing the most extensive preserved fresco decoration.

The monastery was established in a chestnut grove by Serbian King Stefan Uroš III Dečanski in 1327.

It's a UNESCO World-Heritage.





Inside the Church



The Kupola


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Wildhorses in Stara Planina (2168 m) (Eastern Serbia)*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Lim River*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Mokra Gora Mountain (2155 m), Southern Serbia*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

Petrovaradin, formerly a fortified town, is part of the agglomeration of Novi Sad in Serbia (population 13,917 in 2002). Lying across the river Danube from the main part of Novi Sad, it features a majestic fortress known as the "Gibraltar of the Danube"


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Djerdap Lake (253 km²)*

4th biggest of Balkan / South-Eastern Europe


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Tabula Traiana (2nd century) at Djerdap Lake*

he Tabula Traiana marks a section of the Roman road along the Danube River leading to Djerdap. It is believed that this last, most complicated, section of the road was completed in the year 100 A.D. and had significance in Emperor Traian's preparations for war against the Dacians. Along this road many fortresses were built up to the time Dacia was finally defeated in the early 2nd century. Intended as a road to speed up and secure navigation, it later had importance in trade and communication as Djerdap fell well inside military borders.

The Tabula originally had six lines of inscription, though today only three are legible. Decoration of it included a carved image of an eagle, genie-like figurines, and another most likely representing Danubius. The structure has a roof with eaves coming off it.


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

*Mountain in Serbia*


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

*Church Sveta Trojica*


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

*Church Sveta Trojica*


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

*Lake Djerdap*


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

*Lake Djerdap*


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

*Belgrade-Street srpskih vladara*


----------



## QhuRam03 (Feb 8, 2009)

lovely sharing


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*Ribnicko Jezero*


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

*Vrsac mountain*


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

*Zlatibor*


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

*Zlatibor*


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

*Zlatibor*


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

*Zlatibor*


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

*Mokra Gora*


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

*Mokra Gora*


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

*Monastery Studenica*


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

*Beograd*


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

*Beograd*


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

*Beograd*


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

*Mountain Maljen-Divcibare*


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

*Church Gaglovo*


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

*Stara planina-Babin zub*


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

*Stara planina-Babin zub*


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

*River Zapadna Morava*


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

*Lake Gruza near Kragujevac*


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

*Petrova nekropola*


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

*Strazilovo*


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

*Sremski Karlovci*


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

*Church Matejevac*


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

*Mountain near Sjenica*


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

*Mountain near Sjenica*


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

*Beograd*


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

*Palic house*


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

*Lake Palic*


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

*Lake Palic*


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

*Sombor*


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

*Sremski Karlovci*


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

*Kalemegdan church*


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

*Monument park-Kragujevac*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Serbian Tara (South Western Serbia)*

This is one of the loveliest place on Earth - Tara Mountain. Tara Mountain (Serbia) lies 185 km SW of Belgrade. This mountainous region, including Mt. Tara, Mt. Zvijezda and the Drina Canyon, is one of the most beautiful national parks in Europe. It abounds with river gorges (Brusnica), gentle slopes, steep rocky inclines, as well as waterfalls and caves. The area is thickly covered with both evergreen and deciduous forests. A rare sort of pine, named Pancic Spruce after its famous discoverer, may be seen there. Its fauna is also diverse: brown bears and mountain goats, gray eagles, griffin vultures, as well as hundreds of other varieties of birds are not unusual in the region.


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*LazaricaChurch*



Built 1377 by King Lazar in Krusevac.



(Photo by Uros Petrovic)


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*Zasavica*



Zasavica is a wildlife preserved area with untouched Nature! The Area is near the town of Sremska Mitrovica in northern Serbia.



(Photo by Jaca Gabric)


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*Forrest in Western Serbia*





(Photo by Uros Petrovic)


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*The Ram Fortress*


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*Petrovaradin*


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*Central Serbia*





(Photo by Katarina)


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

*Lake Gruza*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Tara Mountains, Drina river (Western Serbia)*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*inside the secret cave! (South-Eastern Serbia)*

Copyright: Marko Petrovic

hehe, this cave.. well, it doesn't have a name. yet.
my friend found it while they were free climbing on the rocks of Sicevo gorge (the big gorge that you pass through just after passing Nish, if you head to Bulgaria/turkey by major highway, which goes through it).
Eventually, they climbed somewhere and found some small enterance, which happened to be kind of portal to this unknown cave.
I've been there this morning, first time, and wow, impressive This is some pic.. but notice that it was taken with HP tourist-friendly camera, so can't really expect best results 
what's also interesting, they found some small hole, which leads in some hidden room with beautiful cave ornaments 
Caves are cool, hehehe

Anyway, Sicevo gorge seems to be built up of karst rocks, so there are many caves such this one, just everywhere, hidden or not..


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*The Royal Palace of Serbia*



The Royal Palace (Serbian: Краљевски двор) in Dedinje/Belgrade is the Palace of the Royal Karadjordjevic Familiy of Serbia.



(Photo by Jaca Gabric)


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*Crni Vrh near Jagodina*





(Photo by Maximarko)


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*The Valley of Strpce*



Strpce is a small Town located in the Sar Mountains in southern Serbia.



(Photo by Mihajlo Jaksic)


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*Sombor*



Sombor (Сомбор) is a city and municipality located in northern Serbia. The city has a total population of 51,471 (as of 2002), while the Sombor municipality has 97,263 inhabitants.



(Photo by Jaca Gabric)


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*The Krupaja Spring*





(Photo by Bojan Gavrilovic)


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*Djavolja Varos*



Đavolja Varoš (Serbian Cyrillic: Ђавоља Варош, meaning "Devil's Town") is a geographical region of south Serbia, by the Radan mountains near Kuršumlija. The region features exotic formations described as earth pyramids. Scientists say that they have been formed by erosion.

Since 1959, Djavolja Varos has been under protection of the state and by a 1995 decision of the Serbian Government, it was proclaimed a natural good of outstanding importance and put under the first-category level of protection.


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

6oku_Cp6uja said:


> *Crni Vrh near Jagodina*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kako se zove ovo selo? 

Moje selo je isto blizu JA i ima planinu crni vrh ali pripada opstini KG.


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

Vidim da se tvoje selo zove Dulene, blizo Izvora Recice Dulenke ;-) ;-)! Mislim da je ovo slikano negde na Vrhu Crnog Vrha. Gledano prema Jugu Srbije, mislim da se u pozadini vide malo Gledicke Planine.


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*Lake Bor*



The Lake Bor (Serbian Cyrillic: Бор) is located near the town of Bor in eastern Serbia, with one of the largest copper mines in Europe and it has been a mining centre since 1904, when a French company began operations there. 



(Photo by Katarina)


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*Typical Serbian Celebration*





(Photo by Nygus)


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*Beogradjanka Skycraper, Belgrade*



Beograđanka (Serbian Cyrillic: Београђанка), officially Belgrade Palace (Serbian: Палата Београд, Palata Beograd) is a modern high-rise building in downtown Belgrade, the capital of Serbia. It is 111m tall. The construction lasted from 1969 until 1974.



(Photo by Gavrovod)


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*Monastery Ljubostinja*



The legends says that the monastery was built on a site where Princess Milica met Prince Lazar for the first time; and that had happened on the day of St Archdeacon Stefan to whom the earlier chapel on the same place had been dedicated. The construction of this foundation of Princess Milica and Prince Lazar started in 1388-89 near the town of Trstenik. After the battle of Kosovo, when Lazar was killed, Milica became a nun, as many widows of the Serbian soldiers did the same.



(Photo by Gavrovod)


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*Ćevapčići - Serbian National Food*

Serbian ćevapčići from Leskovac are made of beef (usually of three mixed types of cuts) and served on a plate with a lepinja. The traditional, and preferred, way of grilling ćevapčići is to use glowing coals beneath a grill. Both expressions ćevapčići and ćevapi are common in Serbia. In Belgrade, from where ćevapčići spread all over the world, this is the traditional expression.


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*The Rocks of Ovcar near Cacak*





(Photo by Uros Petrovic)


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*The Drina River*



The Drina (Serbian: Дрина) is a river in Serbia. It is a 346 kilometer (215 mi)-long tributary of the Sava River. Its name is derived from the Latin name of the river, Drinus.



(Photo by bcmch)


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

*Zrenjanin*


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

*Užice - medieval fortress*


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*Beli Drim River*



The White Drin (Serbian: Бели Дрим or Beli Drim) is a river in Serbia, a 175-kilometre (109 mi)-long headstream of the Drin.




(Photo by Bogdanovic)


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*Jagnjetina ispod Saca i srpska Pogaca - Serbian national Food*

One of the serbian National Food is also Lamb roasted under the comb and serbian bread called "Pogaca"



(Photo by Jaca Gabric)


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*The Rudnik Mountains*



Rudnik is a mountain in central Serbia, around 100 km south of Belgrade, near Gornji Milanovac. The highest peak is Cvijićev vrh, at 1,132 m. The name translates literally to a mine, as the mountain is rich in mining resources.


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*Oplenac Church Inside, Topola*



Serbian Orthodox Church St. George, built by King Petar in Topola.



(Photo by Katarina)


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*Northern Serbia*





(Photo by Uros Petrovic)


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*Monastery Gracanica*



Gračanica (Serbian: Манастир Грачаница or Manastir Gračanica) is a Serbian Orthodox monastery located in the southern Serbian province of Kosovo. It was founded by the Serbian King Stefan Milutin in 1321. In 2006 it was placed on UNESCO's World Heritage List under the name of Medieval Serbian Monuments in Kosovo (which was overall placed on the List of World Heritage Sites in danger.)

Gračanica Monastery is one of King Milutin's last monumental endowments. It is situated in the village of Gračanica, 5 km from Priština, in an enclave with the same name which is also today mostly populated by Serbs.


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*Kajmak - Serbian National Food*

Kajmak is a creamy dairy product, similar to clotted cream, made in Serbia. It is made from the milk of cows. Kajmak is almost always produced in the traditional way, in private households, and can be bought only in open markets rather than in stores or supermarkets; commercial production is low and not of as good quality. It can also be served with Cevapcici or Pljeskavica.



(Photo by lepiaf)


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*Monastery of St. Nicholas, Kursumlija*



The St. Nicolas Monastery-Church (Serbian: manastir Svetog Nikole) was raised on a flat plateau above the confluence of the River Banjska into the Toplica in Kursumlija, by the Serbian King Nemanja in 1219. St. Nicholas is considered a prototype of the Raška School of architecture.



(Photo by Pelagija)


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*The West Morava River*



West Morava (Serbian: Zapadna Morava, Cyrillic: Западна Морава), is a river in central Serbia, a 308 km-long longer headstream of the Great Morava, which it forms with the South Morava.



(Photo by Katarina)


----------



## tonight (Sep 18, 2008)

awesome pics  :cheers:


----------



## miau (Dec 22, 2008)

6oku_Cp6uja said:


> *Jagnjetina ispod Saca i srpska Pogaca - Serbian national Food*
> 
> One of the serbian National Food is also Lamb roasted under the comb and serbian bread called "Pogaca"
> 
> ...


fooooood gooood :drool:


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*Mokra Gora*





(Photo by Katarina)


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

6oku_Cp6uja said:


> Vidim da se tvoje selo zove Dulene, blizo Izvora Recice Dulenke ;-) ;-)! Mislim da je ovo slikano negde na Vrhu Crnog Vrha. Gledano prema Jugu Srbije, mislim da se u pozadini vide malo Gledicke Planine.


lol hahaha

nemogu da verujem da si nasao moje selo, fenomenalna slika to je sumadija bato.  i da u mom selu je izvor reke Dulenke. hehe ti si car brate , ma ti si legenda bre. nasao covek moje selo o 150 stanovnika. haha :nuts:  :cheers:

ps: Mislim da gledicke planine nisu samo te planine u selo gledice nego cela okolina (od kragujevca sve do kraljeva) tako da i crni vrh pripada gledickim planinama. Selo Gledice su nase prve komsije kad gledas ka jugu kao i Bajcetina odakle je poreklom Tomislav Nikolic (SNS).

crni vrh je naj veca planina u toj okolini i meri 958 m ako se nevaram.


ps: Evo moja slika,to je kad ides od KGa prema mom selu Dulene. u pozadini vidis isto crni vrh i pocetak Dulena (Gledicki Planina). To je po mom naj lepsi deo kragujevacke okoline.

*Behind you see Village Dulene (Gledice Hills) in Sumadija Region 15km from Kragujevac(Central Serbia)*

by me


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Gledice Hills in Village Dulene (near Kragujevac)*


*my homevillage, by me


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Landscrape 30km from Capital (Belgrade)*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Šar (Planina) Mountains in Southern Serbia (ca. 2,600 m)*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Sumadija Region in Central Serbia*

*Suma (Serbian) = Woods


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Kragujevac, Capital of Sumadija Region (211,568 inh.)*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Kragujevac (2)*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Sumarice Lake in Kragujevac City*


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*Čačak*



Čačak (Serbian Cyrillic: Чачак) is a city and municipality located 140 km south from Belgrade in Serbia. The city has a total population of 70,000. It is the administrative center of the Moravica District of Serbia. Čačak is also the main industrial, cultural and sport center of the district.


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*Prskalo Waterfalls*


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*Bridge of Love-Vrnjacka Banja*



At the dawn of the First World War, while the war was not even suspected yet, a schoolmistress Nada and a Serbian officer Relja started having deep feelings for each other. They fell in love and made a commitment to each other. It was a love widely talked about, attracting the attention of all the people living at Vrnjacka Banja Spa. But the war did break out with all the horrors it entails. Relja went off to war fought in Greece. He left never to return on account of a beautiful Greek woman he had fallen in love with, and therefore broke up the engagment to Nada. The legend does not say anything about his further fate, whereas, on the other hand, every inhabitant of Vrnjacka Banja spa is familiar with Nada's destiny. Owing to overwhelming sorrow she faded away day after day and finally died, young and miserable. Upset by Nada's destiny, girls, wishing to keep their own romances, started writing down their names along with the names of their lovers on padlocks that they bound to the railing of the bridge which used to be the favorite meeting place of Nada and Relja. Afterward the keys were symbolically thrown into the river. New wars and sufferings came up. The story fell into oblivion, and the girl's custom to "bind" their love became uncustomary. It had been case until Desanka Maksimovic,according to the stories of old residents of Vrnjacka Banja spa, became acquainted with this tragic story. Inspired by it she wrote down one of her most beautiful love poems "A Prayer for Love", (Molitva za ljubav). Although we tend to forget things, this story remains to be unforgotten, and in order to prolong it's existence the young couples kept on with the tradition of "binding" their love and it bridge itself got the name "THE BRIDGE OF LOVE"."


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*Lake of Palic*


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*Miloš Obrenović Konak, Topcider*



After having built the residence for his wife and children in the town of Belgrade, Knez Miloš Obrenovic raised this lodging for himself in Topcider, in 1831-1834. The building was constructed by the builders Janja Mihailovic and Nikola Ðordevic, and works were conducted by Hadži-Nikola Živkovic, the supervisor and builder of almost all construction enterprises of Knez Miloš. The rich interior decoration of ceilings, walls and niches, is partially preserved until today



Miloš Obrenović (Serbian Cyrillic: Милош Обреновић; Anglicised: Milosh Obrenovich; also known as: Miloš Teodorović) (18 March 1780 - 26 September 1860) was Prince of Serbia from 1815 to 1839, and again from 1858 to 1860. He participated in the First Serbian Uprising, led Serbs in the Second Serbian Uprising, and founded the House of Obrenović. Under his rule, Serbia became an autonomous dukedom within the Ottoman Empire. He is credited with starting the process of reestablishing Serbian statehood, as well as shaping the domestic and foreign policies of the modern Serbian state.


----------



## tonight (Sep 18, 2008)

6oku_Cp6uja said:


> *Lake of Palic*


^^
i like the ambiance of this photo kay:


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Lake Perućac (Western Serbia)*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Zlatibor*

Copyright: Vlado Marinkovic

Zlatibor Mountain, 225 km southwest from Belgrade, really beautiful place.
We spent one week there, it was just excellent.


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Streets of Danube River in National Park Frushka Gora (Vojvodina / N.Serbia)*

*Near Novi Sad

Fruska Gora is a mountain in the north of Syrmia, Serbia, sometimes also called the Jewel of Vojvodina for its beautiful landscapes, nature and countryside. A smaller part of the mountain, in the west, is located in Croatia.

The mountain got its name after the old Serbian name for the Frankish people. The full translation of the name Fruska Gora would be 'the Frankish Mountain'. It received this name due to its function as a natural border during Frankish campaigns. During the time of the Roman Empire, its name was 'Alma Mons' (fertile mount).

There are also as many as sixteen Serbian Orthodox monasteries located on the Fruska Gora because of the hospitable natural environment. According to historical data, these monastic communities were historically recorded since the first decades of the 16th century. Legends, however, place their founding to the period between the 12th and 15th centuries. The monasteries are concentrated in an area 50 kilometers long, and 10 kilometers wide. In the course of centuries of their existence, these monasteries sustained the spiritual and political life of the Serbian nation.


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Ladinac Lake (National Park Frushka Gora)*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Serbian-Orthodox Monastery Djurdjevi Stupovi 3km from Novi Pazar (Southern Serbia)*

Built 1171


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Stari Ras near Novi Pazar, Southern Serbia (UNESCO World Heritage)*

*First Capital City of Serbia


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Stari Ras (2)*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Sopocani Monastery 16km from Novi Pazar, Southern Serbia (UNESCO World Heritage)*

Built 1252 by Serbian Nemanjic Dynastie


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*Zlatibor, Serbia*


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*Monastery Blagovestenje*


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*Central Serbia*


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*Typical Serbian Old Village House*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

6oku_Cp6uja said:


> Super slike Deki!!


hvala

ove slike smo vec imali ali su exta!!

*Lake Perućac/Tara Mountains + Nationalpark in winter (Western Serbia) *


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Lake Perućac/Tara Mountains (2)*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Lake Perućac/Tara Mountains (3)*


----------



## tonight (Sep 18, 2008)

nice and beautiful pics :cheers:


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*Monastery Gornjak*



The monastery of Gornjak , in Serb Cyrillic МанастирГорњак, is a Serb monastery orthodoxe located close to Petrovac Na Mlavi, in the throats of Gornjak to the foot of a cliff overhanging the river Mlava. 

The monastery of Gornjak was founded in 1380 by the prince Lazar Hrebeljanović. 



(Photo by Me)


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*The Danube River in Serbia*


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*The Saint Mark's Church, Belgrade*



St. Mark's Church (Serbian: Црква Светог Марка / Crkva Svetog Marka) is a Serb Orthodox place of worship in Belgrade, Serbia. The church is located in the Tašmajdan park in Belgrade, near the Parliament of Serbia.

St. Mark's Church was built from 1931 to 1940 on the site of an older church (1835). It was designed in the Serbo-Byzantine style by the architects, Petar and Branko Krstić, and it is highly reminiscent of the Gračanica monastery. At the south end of the church there is a sarcophagus with the remains of the Serbian Emperor Stefan Dušan, while at the north end there is a white marble crypt containing the body of Patriarch German Đorić. St. Mark's Church is home to one of the most valuable collections of Serbian 18th and 19th century icons.


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)




----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*The Tamiš River*



The Tamiš (Serbian: Тамиш or Tamiš) is a 359 km long river rising in the Semenic Mountains, southern Carpathian Mountains in Romania and through the Banat region in northern Serbia and flows into the Danube near Pančevo.


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*Novi Beograd*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Ovcar Kablar near Čačak City (Central Serbia)*


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*The Resava River*


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*Djavolja Varos*


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*The Church of Assumption, Pancevo*



The Serbian Orthodox Church of Assumption (Uspenska Crkva) in Pancevo from 1807. Inside are several 19th-century portraits, and the choir founded in 1838 is still active today. It's the symbol of the town with a Population of 85'000.


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*Kragujevac*



Kragujevac (Serbian Cyrillic: Крагујевац) is the fifth largest city in Serbia with a population of 215'000, the main city of the Šumadija region and the administrative centre of Šumadija District. It is situated on the banks of the Lepenica River.


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Gazimestan Memorian in Southern Serbia, Kosovo Polje (Battlefield) Area*

*Kingdom of Serbia & Ottoman Empire (28.06.1389)


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Stadiums of Red Star & Partizan Belgrade*


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*The small Lake of Tican*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

Djavolja Varos










Đavolja Varoš (Serbian Cyrillic: Ђавоља Варош, meaning "Devil's Town") is a geographical region of south Serbia, by the Radan mountains near Kuršumlija. The region features exotic formations described as earth pyramids. Scientists say that they have been formed by erosion.

Since 1959, Djavolja Varos has been under protection of the state and by a 1995 decision of the Serbian Government, it was proclaimed a natural good of outstanding importance and put under the first-category level of protection.


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Uvac *


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*Downtown Novi Sad*


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*Markovo Kale near Vranje*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Waterfall Lisine (30 m) in eastern Serbia*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Midzor (2,169 m) in Eastern Serbia (Historic Balkan Mountains)*


----------



## tonight (Sep 18, 2008)

месту 

you have nice pics, it's awesome kay:


----------



## qwert_guy (Oct 3, 2007)

Deki---KG said:


> *Uvac *


wow amazing place... is this a canal or a lake?


----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)

^^ It's a river 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Uvac


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

tonight said:


> месту
> 
> you have nice pics, it's awesome kay:



and you are a cool user tonight.


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*Sremski Karlovci*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Spring of Mlava River (70 m deep) in Eastern Serbia*

The Mlava (Serbian Cyrillic: Млава) is a river in Serbia, 158 km long.


----------



## tonight (Sep 18, 2008)

Deki---KG said:


> and you are a cool user tonight.


^^
thanks


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*The Royal Park in Topola*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Copyright: bratislav obradovic*

*On the edge......*

I take this photo somwhere in area of Raska next the road and i dont know nothing about this church

Thank you

Bratislav












Where is this church? How old?


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*The Catacombs of Kalemegdan*



The famous Catacombs of the Kalemgdan Fortress from the time of Justinian and the Byzantine and Roman Empire from 500 a.d. which are not all explore until today.


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

Old Ottoman Bridge & Sinan Pasha Mosqued (16 Century), behin the Sebian-Orthodox Church St.Savior (1330 - 14 Cent.)


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

Deki---KG said:


> *On the edge......*
> 
> I take this photo somwhere in area of Raska next the road and i dont know nothing about this church
> 
> ...


This is the Stara Pavlica Church!  from the 12th century

Manastir Stara Pavlica se nalazi u selu Pavlici, na stenovitoj zaravni iznad Ibra, 6 km severno od Raške. Pretpostavlja se da potiče iz prednemanjićke ere ili je podignut na samom početku njihove vladavine Nemanjića, krajem XII veka. Manastir se prvi put pominje se u darovnoj povelji kralja Stefana Prvovenčanog, a delovi njegove crkve su obnovljeni tokom `70 godina XX veka.


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Lazar Canyion in Eastern Serbia*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Lazar Canyion (2)*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Perućac Lake (Tara)*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Drina River in Tara Mountains*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Drina Waterfall (Tara)*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Rugovo Canyion near Peć (Metohija Region in Southern Serbia)*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Tara Canyion in Western Serbia*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*from the Sky (Northern Serbia)*

*old pic from the exactly flat Province Vojvodina


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Grave from Josip Broz "Tito" in Capital Belgade (former President of SFR Jugoslavija 1945 - 1980)*











Josip Broz "Tito"

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Josip_Broz_Tito


----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)

Zadnje dve strane :master:


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Mount Midzor (2,169m) / (Balkan Hills / Eastern Serbia near bulgarian border)*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Prokletije Mountains 2.656 m (South Western Serbia)*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Lim River (South-Western Serbia)*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Oldest Oak of Balkan (Central Serbia)*

Within an hour drive south from Belgrade (100km), in beautiful green environment, next to the E-75 highway, you will find this very old Oak tree. It is the oldest Oak in the Balkans (600-700 years old)
A motel is built next to it and it is named after the tree "Stari Hrast" (Old Oak).
Visitors can enjoy the view of this unique natural monument standing right in front of the motel


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Djavolja Varos (Devil Town) in South-Eastern Serbia near Kursumlija*

In the south-eastern of Serbia, 27 km south-east of Kursumlija, lies a first-class natural landmark – Djavolja Varos (”Devil’s Town”). Two rare natural phenomena at the same spot: 202 stone formations created by erosion, between two and 15 meters in height and the middle diameter of under 1 m, topped by stone blocks weighing as much as 100 kg, appearing unreal and yet lasting for centuries, and two springs of extremely acid water (pH 1,5) with high mineral content (15 g/l; content of some elements even 1000 times as high as in ordinary drinking waters) make Djavolja Varos a true wonder of nature.

In 2007, the site was a nominee in the New Seven Wonders of the World election.


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Meduza (Near Niš / South-Eastern Serbia)*










Detail of mosaics from floors of "The villa with peristyle" on Mediana archeological site, Niš.

Mediana was a Roman royal property with luxurious residence and highly organized economy, placed in the suburb of the antique Niš - Roman called Naissus.

Constantine the Great (280 - 337 AD) was born and raised in Naissus. His mother Helena was of humble origin, but his father Flavius Valerius Constantinus Hlorus, the founder of the dynasty, descended from Ilyricus. Constantine the Great ruled the Roman Empire from 306 to 337. He consolidated the frontiers of the Empire and imposed a firm organization on the Army and the civil administration. In the year 313, he issued the Milan Edict, thereby introducing Christianity as the official religion of the Empire. He moved his royal seat to the East, to Constantinople, in 330, thus laying the foundation for the new Byzantine Empire. As a powerful emperor, Constantine did not forget his birthplace. He erected a majestic residence in one of the luxurious suburbs of ancient Niš - Mediana, where he often resided and attended to state affairs. Historical records testify it was in Naissus that he passed several laws - in 315,319, 324, and 334.


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*West Morava River (Central Serbia) in Ovar-Kablar Area near Cacak City*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*fishing in Serbia & enjoy Romania*










From the other side of Danube, in front of Vinci, it is Romania, village Moldova Veke. The river is very large there, almost a lake, and the neighbourhood from both sides is quite good example there all times. Not for long, memories are strong, thousands of Romanians crossed Danube for the little trade and services modestly payed. Today the look towards Romania is a look towards Europe. Our neighbours progressed awfully, and we take away the hat of a gesture truly respectful and say: Good morning dear neighbour!


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Raška-Oblast Area of Savina Rockmonastery in southern Serbia*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Gamzigrad (4)*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*River Tisa (Northern Serbia / Vojvodina)*

The Tisa is one of the major rivers of Central Europe. It starts in Ukraine, with the White Tisza in the Chornohora and Black Tisza in the Gorgany range, and flows partially along the Romanian border. It then enters Hungary at Tiszabecs and passes through Hungary touching the border with Slovakia. It then into the Danube in central Vojvodina in Serbia. The Tisza drains an area of about 157,186 km².


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Sava River (Northern Serbia)*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Sava River Island, behind Danube River (Belgrade, Capital)*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Place where Sava River join into Danube River (Belgrade)*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*The old bridge*

The Sicevo canyon between the city of Nis and Pirot town


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Sicevo Canyon*


----------



## tonight (Sep 18, 2008)

what a beautiful place


----------



## qwert_guy (Oct 3, 2007)

Deki---KG said:


> *Sicevo Canyon*


are there falling rocks in here?


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Forgotten Road*

One of many forgotten roads in Serbia. This one was specifically used for peasants to access to their fields. Today, it's used from occasion to occasion, but not very often like it was in the past, when villages in Serbia were wealthier and more populated.


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*Stara Planina*


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*Lake of Vlasina*


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*Koprivuša - Serbian National Food*

Koprivuša is a kind of Pita filled with stinging nettles.


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*The Chapel of Peace*


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*Lake Zavoj*


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*Cemernik*


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*Banja Koviljača - The Koviljača Spa*



Banja Koviljača (Бања Ковиљача) is a town and a spa situated in the Loznica municipality, Serbia. It is the oldest spa in Serbia. Banja Koviljača is located on the west border of Serbia by the Drina river, 137 kilometres from Belgrade.
Archaeologists have found the site of a Roman settlement, "Genzis" in the area of Banja Koviljača. The first document mentioning the spa was written in 1533.

In the 18th century, Turks from Mačva and Podrinje came to visit this region. Some documents state that in 1720 Turks from the city of Zvornik built a medical bathroom for women. The first chemical analysis of the water was performed by the chemist Pavle Ilić in the year 1855. The first guest house was built in 1858 with ten rooms. In 1867, under the order of the duchy Mihailo Obrenović, the spa won state protection.


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*Babin Zub*


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*The old serbian Patriarchat, Sremski Karlovci*


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*Kragujevac*


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

*Gruza*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

људи дали знате да је наш ђавољски град на првом месту? гласај те даље још 199 дана до финиша.


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Lake on Djetravica Mountain (2,656 m) / Dinaric Alps in Southern Serbia*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Brezovica Skicenter Area near Štrpce (Southern Serbia)*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Peć City Area / Dinaric Alps in Metohija Region (Southern Serbia)*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*City of Peć (70,000 inh.) in Metohija Region (Southern Serbia)*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*City of Peć (2)*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*City of Peć (3)*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*City of Peć (4)*

*River Beli Drin


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Serbian-Orthodox Monastery Patriarchate of Peć (11 Century)*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Bridge over Morava River in Vilage Varvarin (South-Eastern Serbia)*


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*Vineyards near Vrsac*


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*The Vratna River*


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*Sumadija*


----------



## qwert_guy (Oct 3, 2007)

Deki---KG said:


> *Naturpark Devil Town (Djavolja Varosh)*
> 
> 202 Rockpyramids (2-15 m hight)


wow what thing is this? how they do that?


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

qwert_guy said:


> wow what thing is this? how they do that?


i dont no but this is a natur park of naturaly 202 rockpyramids in south-eastern serbia. i never be there but summer 2009 comes. )) his name i Devil Town


painted pic from Devil Town 










www.serbianaart.com


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Ivanjica*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Serbian-Orthodox Peters Church in Novi Pazar City (9 Century)*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Serbian-Orthodox Peters Church(2)*


----------



## qwert_guy (Oct 3, 2007)

very unique place ivanjica


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

6oku_Cp6uja said:


> *Arandjelovac*


In Arandjelovac City is the Spring of Serbians best Mineralwater Knjaz Milos. (Sumadija Region)


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Province Kosovo in Southern Serbia*


----------



## qwert_guy (Oct 3, 2007)

beaautiful shots


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

*Lake Gruza*


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

*Lake Gruza*


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

*Lake Gruza*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

bravo srdjane majstorcino!!!


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Village Krnja Jela (Sjenica Area)*


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

Bravo Ljudi!!! Zanimljive Fotke!! :cheers:


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Deki---KG said:


> bravo srdjane majstorcino!!!


Hvala Deki!Samo napred!


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

*Lake Bovan*


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

*Mountain Goc*


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*The Vratna Canyon*


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*Smederevo City Hall*



Smederevo (Смедерево) is a city in Serbia on the Danube with a population of 80'000. The modern founder of the city was the Serbian prince Đurađ Branković in the 15th century, who built Smederevo Fortress in 1430 as the new Serbian capital.


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*The Prskalo Waterfalls*


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*The Morava River, Ovcar Kablar*


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*The Temstice Waterfalls*


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

*Zrenjanin*


----------



## qwert_guy (Oct 3, 2007)

6oku_Cp6uja said:


> *The Temstice Waterfalls*


is this pic photoshoped?


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

*Mountain Zlatar*


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

*Mountain Zlatar*


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

*River Tamis*


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

*Pancevacki rid*


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

*Suva mountain*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

@boki & srdjane

:drunk: :banana:


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Serbian National Dog Šar Planinac*

Comes from the Šar Planina Mountains in Southern Serbia


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Šar Planina Mountains (2,651 m) *


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

*Valjevo*


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

*Valjevo*


----------



## Ortega-Galatian (Jan 11, 2009)

Serbia very beautiful land ,especially in mountain forests.
Thanks for photos


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

Ortega-Galatian said:


> Serbia very beautiful land ,especially in mountain forests.
> Thanks for photos


Thx Maradona. 

Pozdrav!


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

qwert_guy said:


> is this pic photoshoped?



I don't know, it is not my Photo! :cheers: But maybe!


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*Beljanica Mountains*


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*The Serbian Orthodox Cathedral of St. Peter and Paul, Jagodina*


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*The Presidential Palace of Serbia, Belgrade*


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*Backa, Northern Serbia*


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*Monastery Gradac*



Built in the 13th century by Helen of Anjou. Helen of Anjou or Hélène d'Anjou (Serbian: Јелена Анжујска / Jelena Anžujska; 1230 - 8 February 1314) was a Serbian queen and french princess, wife of Serbian king Stefan Uroš I and mother of kings Dragutin and Milutin.


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*Old Serbian Orthodox Church in Lipljan*


----------



## WladYslaW (Mar 8, 2007)

^^ Is this Byzantine style of an architecture?


----------



## Banjaluchanin (Apr 16, 2007)

WladYslaW said:


> ^^ Is this Byzantine style of an architecture?


Yes, a very good example of the traditional Byzantine architecture.


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*City of Pirot Panorama (40,678 inh.)*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Šumadija Region*

*Šuma=Wood


----------



## qwert_guy (Oct 3, 2007)

nice photos


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

qwert_guy said:


> nice photos



Thx. 


*Danube Island in Northern Serbia*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Old Serbian-Orthodox Rockmonastery Savina*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*View from Mount Povlen (1,344 m)*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Copyright: Uros Petrovic*

Again *Mount Povlen (1,344 m)*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Rugovo Canyion (Dinaric Alps)*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Babin Zub (1,758 m) in Stara Planina*

*English Grandmothers Tooth


----------



## J-P4ulo (Feb 12, 2009)

^^ Lepa Srbija!!! :cheers:

Počeo sam učiti srpski,ali ne govorim dobro.


----------



## Reichsmarschal (Jan 5, 2009)

J-P4ulo said:


> ^^ Lepa Srbija!!! :cheers:
> 
> Počeo sam učiti srpski,ali ne govorim dobro.


Lepo ga govoriš za početak :cheers:
Polako... naučićeš


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

J-P4ulo said:


> ^^ Lepa Srbija!!! :cheers:
> 
> Počeo sam učiti srpski,ali ne govorim dobro.


dobar si bre...


Dobro dosao u Srbiju!

Pozdrav


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*View from Smederevo Fortress (15 Century) on Danube River*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Jegrička bara lake (Province Vojvodina)*


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*Vršac (Вршац)*



Vršac (Вршац) is a town and municipality located in Serbia. The Population of the Town is 45'000.


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*Roman Fortress in Kladovo (Кладово)*


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*Palić (Палић)*


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*Veliki Buk Waterfall*


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*Rakovica (Раковица)*


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*WW2 Kadinjača Monument (Кадињача)*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Sava River join into Danube River (Belgrade)*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Ladjevac (Nationalpark Tara)*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

Oasis on Danube River


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Danube River in Backa District (Vojvodina)*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Near Zrenjanin City (Vojvodina)*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Tisa River in Province Vojvodina (N. Serbia)*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*serbian-orthodox Monastery Studenica (12 Century)*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Little House on Danube River (Belgrade)*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Copyright: Jelena Jovanovic*

*Downstream...*

Donji Taor

Gornji and Donji Taor lie at the foothills of Povlen mountain. They are beautified by pristine nature, tranquility and a feeling of standstill. The hospitable villagers welcome visitors as their own relatives. The spring of rivulet Skrapez is in the village itself and farther downstream there are Taorska sources with 12 beautiful watermills. In the very water one can wash wool with hard-working local women, or learn some skills of ancient handicrafts, tradition and village culture.


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Copyright: Marina Petrovic*

*Kneza Mihaila Street (Belgrade)*

one of the beautiful buildings in the center of Belgrade is the Serbian Academy of Science and Art.


----------



## Banjalučanin1 (Mar 13, 2009)

^^ My favorite building in the old part of Belgrade!


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Copyright: Marko Petrovic*

*usual mountain scenery from Serbia*

well, no special note about this photo..
it was taken somewhere in Suva Planina, and it's nothing special at all.. but I just got no idea what to post on TE today 
those 2 guys in the corner were so drunk, but that's I guess usual, when one lives in the village and does nothing for the whole day


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Copyright: Attila Juhasz*

*on the road (Flat Province Vojvodina)*


----------



## Sena_KG (Apr 22, 2008)

Rajacka Brewery (Negotin)


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

dobro dosla Sena.  :cheers:


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Copyright: Marina Petrovic*

*Evening in Belgrade*

This is summer evening in the center of Belgrade .
National Museum and Serbian national theater can be seen on this picture.


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Copyright: bob Stamand*

*lunch (Serbian National Food)*

I was lucky to have taken a drive out to a cottage on a lake behind Smederemska Palenka where lunch was being prepared. This was, bar none, the best roast pork I've ever eaten. Delicious.
Resized only with MS picture it.


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Copyright: Jonko Zvonko*

*Sirogojno*

This is the Sirogojno ethno-village in Zlatibor mountain, western serbia. There, you can find copies of traditional houses from all over the region.


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Copyright: Vlado Marinkovic*

*Just before the storm*

This is confluence of Sava and Danube rivers, Belgrade, Serbia.
Weather was very interesting, each minute different, sun, than clouds and storm.
At the same time it was moment of the solar eclipse.


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Copyright: Mirko Ninkovic*

*The source of Holiness*

The church, or chapel of St Petka is built over the miracle source, at the same place where existed previous one before 1867. During the construction of the church foundations numerous skeletons of the Serbian soldiers from WWI were found. They died in fights for relieving Belgrade during 1914 and 1915. These skeletons are buried in the crypt nearby. The church was finished in 1937, according to project of Momir Korunović. The inner walls are covered with mosaics made by Đuro Radulović. It's place where people come to find their peace, and in some sort of pilgrimage drink the holly water from the source in hope for heal. The chapel is located at Kalemegdan fortress, just few meters downstairs from the Rose church, my previous post.


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Copyright: Mirko Ninkovic*

*The Rose church*

The Rose church (Serbian, crkva Ruzica), is part of Kalemegdan fortress in Belgrade. A church of the same name was founded at the same place in the time when the despot Stefan Lazarević made Belgrade as a new capital. The church was demolished in 1521 by the invading Ottoman Turks. Today's church was a gunpowder magazine in the 18th century, and was converted into a military church between 1867 and 1869. Also, it was heavily damaged in WWI, then renovated in 1925. The iconostasis was carved by Kosta Todorović, and the icons painted by Rafailo Momčilović. The walls were covered in paintings by Andrej Bicenko, a Russian artist. The church is dedicated to Madonna, the guardian of medieval Belgrade.


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Copyright: Marko Petrovic*

*some hidden cave.. whatever..*

some cave that we eventualy found out while free climbing on the cliffs of Sicevo gorge, near Nish.
couldn't really make good shots with this amateur camera, so this is all I can show


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Copyright: Vlado Marinkovic*

*Sunflowers Field*

Vojvodina Lowland, Northern Serbia


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Copyright: Vlado Marinkovic*

*Holy Trinity Monastery*

Inside the Orthodox Monastery of Holy Trinity, Malo Srediste, near Vrsac, Serbia.


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Copyright: Slavica Novakovic*

*The Mlava River*










“Mlava originates as the Tisnica, from the Kučaj mountains in eastern Serbia, under the Veliki Krš peak. It flows to the north and curves around the eastern slopes of the mountain Beljanica, through an almost uninhabited area. Reaching the Homolje region, the Tisnica receives from the right a very powerful outflow of the karst well of Žagubičko vrelo (Žagubica well), and from that point, the river is known as the Mlava. Measured from the Žagubičko vrelo, the river is 122 km long.”


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

this one is lovely... :cheers:



Deki---KG said:


> *Old Belgrade*


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

How many Roman Catholics are in Serbia?


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

regjeex said:


> How many Roman Catholics are in Serbia?


not many, i mean 2% - 3%.


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

wow really? so what is the biggest religion in the country? is it orthodox? 



Deki---KG said:


> not many, i mean 2% - 3%.


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

regjeex said:


> wow really? so what is the biggest religion in the country? is it orthodox?


Yes Serb People anywhere in the World are Christians Orthodox (99%). In Serbia this Religion is a 70% majority.


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Copyright: Marko Petrovic*

*the sky and the ground*

some landscape from vicinity of Sicevo gorge, near Nish. land is still empty, waits for wheat, crops, or whatever else  to be honest, probably for rains first 
but environment was still pretty barren and trees had no leafs, no vegetation available too, as it is early March after all 
But this plain, if I remember correctly from a year ago, gets innocently green in April/May, so have to go there again soon and take another photo =]


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Copyright: Vladimir Pavlovic*

*Gamzigrad*










Gamzigrad is a town in Serbia, located south of the Danube river, near Zaječar.

In the vicinity of the Spa there are ruins of the Roman complex called Felix Romuliana. Archeological excavation in the fortress have unearthed the remains of a palace with exceptionally fine mosaics, baths and impressive gates. Felix Romuliana in Gamzigrad is thought to have been one of the residences of the Roman Emperor Gaius Galerius Valerius Maximianus, in the late 3rd and early 4th century.


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Copyright: Zorica Helach*

*River Vrelo*










In the area of Mt.Tara there are a number of springs and lost rivers. The most important cast springs are at Perucac and Ladjevac. The Perucac spring is a place where Vrelo, the shortest river in Serbia starts. It is also called a Year river because it is 365 m long. The Ladjevac spring has its headwaters in the Canyon of Raca not so far from the Raca Monastery and it is famous for its thermal, mineral and healing powers.


----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)

Odlichne slilke,a avatar je :master:


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

Bravo Deki!:cheers:


----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)

regjeex said:


> this one is lovely... :cheers:


Visit this threads on the links below, to see all the beauty of Belgrade 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=809310

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=793852


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*Monastery Davidovica*



Built 1281 by župan Dmitri Nemanjić.


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*Church of Saint Petka (Paraskevi)*


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*Timočki Kraj*


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

*From Ljubicevo, Pozarevac, Eastern Serbia. Ljubicevske Konjicke Igre*


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

*Kula - Golubac*

"Golubac is a small town on the Danube northeast of Serbia, about 130 km away from Belgrade. You can come by following the highway to Pozarevac via Veliko Gradiste. Its location is exceptionally interesting because the Danube is here the widest (about 3 km). It‘s look like the sea.
Well there are not precise evidence when the fortress was built but the first written confirmation of the name Golubac was found in 1335. It’s built on a cliff at the entrance of the Djerdap gorge. It was under rule of Serbs, Turks and Hungarians. The ruler Stefan Lazarevc governed the town.
The fortress has 9 towers, each 25 m high, dominated by the Hat tower (Sesir kula).
There are several legends about the origin of the name. One of them says that the fortress was named after the towers on a cliff which look like pigeons. Yet another one says that the name originates from the pigeons kept in the tower by the Byzantine princess Jelena. The fortress is considered to be one of the best preserved sites from the Middle ages which shouldn’t missed by a visitor."


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Copyright: bratislav obradovic*

*Lonely (Despotovac Area)*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Copyright: Marko Petrovic*

*Contemplative moment*

Sicevo gorge starts somewhere here. This is a shot from March month, so no green around. The gorge itself is proclaimed to be park of nature, with status just one level bellow 'national park', because of its rich endemic flora. Important European transport connection, named corridor 10, sneaks through, being the most reasonable and shortest overland connection between Europe and Turkey/Middle East.

This is not me but my friend, we were climbing up the rocks to find one semi-secret cave


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Old Novi Pazar*

In picture you can see old Novi Pazar. Old city centar. Arap mosque and Altun Alem Mosque.


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Copyright: Marko Petrovic*

*true spirit of a traveler! (Balkan Mountains / Stara Planina)*

a friend of mine, Jelena, packing her huge 70L backpack, knowing it will be heavier than her weight, but still smiling and looking happy about it  That's truest traveler, hiker, adventurer, never letting anything to stop her not to fulfill her aims 
And the rocky summit in the background is known as Babin Zub (grandma's tooth  - some 1700m..
if you ask her, she won't even spend a word about it.. her look will tell - piece of cake


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Lejlek Mosque*

Lejlek mosque from 15 Century in Novi Pazar


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Copyright: Djordje Jokic*

*Petrova Church (UNESCO World Cultural Heritage)*

Serbian-Orthodox Petrova Church from 9 Century in Novi Pazar, oldest Church in Serbia.


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*by me*

*Village Velike Pčelice (Šumadija Region)*

Velike Pčelice is the biggest Village around Kragujevac City Area. I take this photo 1,5km from Village Dulene ca 18km from KG.


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*The Uvac Canyion & River Uvac*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Copyright: Djordje Jokic*

*Beach on Island (Capital)*










The Great War Island (Serbian: Велико ратно острво/Veliko ratno ostrvo) is an island that marks the mouth of the Sava river as it empties into the Danube. It is located in Belgrade.

The island is called Great War Island because throughout history, the island was an important strategic point either for the conquest or the defence of Belgrade. For example, in 1521 when Belgrade was under siege by Turkish forces, the majority of their attacks on Belgrade fortress were launched from the island. In liberating Belgrade in 1806 the rebel army headed by Karađorđe also used the island for military purposes. During the offensive in 1915 by Austria-Hungary against Belgrade, Austia-Hungary forces used the island to launch their attacks.

Currently some two-thirds of the island are used as a nature preserve for numerous bird species, many of which are endangered. On the northern tip of the island there is a famous beach called Lido.


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Little & Big Sava River Island, behind you can see the Danube River (Belgrade)*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Copyright: Vlado Marinkovic*

*Province Vojvodina (Northern Serbia)*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Copyright: Piotr Krzeczynski*

*St. Paul*

This fresque was painted almost 800 years ago, at the begining of 13th century AD on the wall of entrance gate to Zica monastery in Serbia.
Painting presents St. Paul, the apostole.

Theme: balkan monasteries.


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Dečani Area (Dinaric Alps)*

*Uroš Dečanski was a Serbian King 





















ps: thx Holly


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Ivan Maček*



Deki---KG said:


> *St. Paul*
> 
> This fresque was painted almost 800 years ago, at the begining of 13th century AD on the wall of entrance gate to Zica monastery in Serbia.
> Painting presents St. Paul, the apostole.
> ...



*Monastery Ziča (13 Century) near Kraljevo City*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Kučište in Rugovo Area*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Copyright: Marko Nikolic*

*Suva Planina (Dry mountain)*

Suva planina ('dry mountain') is situated just next to the city of Nis. Its highest peak is Trem - 1810m. The name Suva planina is issued from the fact that there are only few springs in the whole mountain. This photo was shot during the expedition organized by Serbia travelers club.


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Copyright: Marko Petrovic*

*sunset over Serbia*

just a sunset over one of the summits of Suva Planina, the smallest one actually, Mosor.


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Copyright: Vujovic Zoran*

*Stara Planina (Balkan Mountains)*

*2,169 m


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Sena_KG said:


> ovo je u Rumuniji
> to nije Srbija
> takvu gresku je napravio reditelj na nasem spotu na CNN-u
> znam prolazio sam brodom 1000000 puta pored te crkve, a pored nje je i stena sa uklesanim likom od nekog coveka


Hvala!Bolje da ispravimo gresku!I kad sam uzimao tu sliku,pisalo je da je iz Srbije!


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

6oku_Cp6uja said:


> Bravo Deki Majstore! :cheers:


hvala care i ako nisu (sve) moje ali...


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Copyright: Ivica Ilic*

*country road in Serbia*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Copyright: bratislav obradovic*

*Mountain near Ćuprija*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Monastery of Kovilj*

Near Novi Sad


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Copyright: bratislav obradovic*

*Good Morning*

Despotovac Area


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Copyright: Sinisa Zivkovic*

*Zavoj Lake in Stara Planina / Pirot Area*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Belava Mountain*

Pirot Area


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Copyright: Sinisa Zivkovic*

*Dry mountain (Suva Planina) on summer*

highest peak's of Dry Mountain (Suva Planina) are: Trem 1810 m, Dordina cuka 1734 m, Golemo straziste 1713 m, Litica 1683 m, Sokolov kamen 1555 m, Golemi vrh 1535 m


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Copyright: Ivica Jovanovic*

*City of Vranje (55,052 inh)*

This is the Church of St Nicholas in the town of Vranje, in southern Serbia. It was early January and this was the first big snow of the season.


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Copyright: Ivica Jovanovic*

*Far above the clouds (Vranje Area)*

View from the top of Besna Kobila (Wild Mare) mountain in southern Serbia. Besna Kobila is the highest peak in the south-east of the country at 1923m. It lies 35km to the east of the city of Vranje. It is known for its stormy weather.


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Copyright: Sinisa Zivkovic*



Deki---KG said:


> *Dry mountain (Suva Planina) on summer*
> 
> highest peak's of Dry Mountain (Suva Planina) are: Trem 1810 m, Dordina cuka 1734 m, Golemo straziste 1713 m, Litica 1683 m, Sokolov kamen 1555 m, Golemi vrh 1535 m



*Highest Peak of Dry Mountain (Suva Planina), Trem (1,810 m)*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Copyright: Sinisa Zivkovic*

*Arable land (3 in 1)*

*Dry Mountain


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Copyright: Marko Petrovic*

*Immortals - Reminders of Roman City Naissus (4 Century), today City of Niš*



















this is the first photo in a serial of photos that i'm going to upload, as ancient Roman tombstones are my theme this time.
Ancient Roman Nish, in that time known as Naissus, was an important Roman settlement on the crossroads of several Roman road routes, center of local economy and crafts, with fortified castrum. It was in Naissus where Roman emperor Claudius stopped Goths armies in the bloodiest battle of the 3rd century, prolonging Roman era for few more centuries. Peak of city's development was in early 4th century, as local born army officer Constantinus became the greatest Roman emperor, Constantine the Great, expanding the city and building Mediana, posh suburb with his summer courts. It was in Naissus where several important Roman laws were signed, as the best known is the one of division of Roman empire into two parts, western and eastern one.

In nowdays fortress (built in 1723 by the Turks, on the basis of Roman, Byzantine and Serbian fortifications), numerous Roman artifacts were found (therme, storage houses, civil houses, parts of the streets..), but the most of it is still underground. Some of the tombstones found in fortress' vicinity, dating from the roman times, are exposed in open air lapidarium inside the fortress.

These are photos of these tombstones.

many of these have carved out portraits of family members, as you will see in next few photos. I love the feel looking at the faces of these people, I guess they certainly didn't hope that after so many centuries, they will still be remembered, and that people will still look at their tombstones reading who they were and how proud they were with their children, diplomas, properties, titles.

so enjoy it


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Copyright: Marko Petrovic*

*Immortals II - Reminders of Roman City Naissus (4 Century), today City of Niš*



















This couple obviously was happy, as they had four children and this big family tombstone. Too bad this portion is missing, and I wonder how many centuries they were parted from eachother on this carving till archaeologists put pieces together.


some info from wikipedia about ancient Roman-era Nish (Naissus):

Naissus was first mentioned in Roman documents near the beginning of 2nd century CE, and was considered a place worthy of note in the Geography of Ptolemy of Alexandria. The Romans occupied the town in the period of the "Dardanian War" (75-73 BC), and the city developed as a strategic crossroads, garrison and market town in the province of Moesia Superior.

In AD 268, during the "Crisis of the third century" when the Empire almost collapsed, the greatest Gothic invasion seen to date came pouring into the Balkans. The Goths' seaborne allies, the Heruli, supplied a fleet, carrying vast armies down the coast of the Black Sea where they ravaged coastal territories in Thrace and Macedonia. Other huge forces crossed the Danube in Moesia. An invasion of Goths into the province of Pannonia was leading to disaster. The Emperor Gallienus halted the Goths' progress by defeating them in battle in April of 268, and then that September, he came upon the main Gothic force at Naissus and defeated them at the carnage called the Battle of Naissus, the bloodiest battle of the 3rd century, which left thirty to fifty thousand Goths dead on the field. The battle earned Gallienus' chief general Marcus Aurelius Claudius his surname "Gothicus", although the cavalry commander Aurelian was the real victor. The battle of Naissus ensured another two centuries for the Empire in the West.

Four years later in 272, the son of military commander Constantius Chlorus and an innkeeper's daughter called Flavia Iulia Helena was born in Naissus and destined to rule as Emperor Constantine the Great. The remains of the 4th century Imperial villa at Mediana are an important archaeological site located close to Niš. Mosaic floors and other traces of luxury are preserved in the archaeological museum on the site. Other aristocratic suburban villas are clustered nearby. The 4th century Christian basilica in Niš is one of the oldest Christian monuments.

Though the emperor Julian strengthened the walls, the very prosperity of Naissus made it a target and it was destroyed by Attila in 443. Attila the Hun conquers Naissus with battering rams and rolling towers—military sophistication that was new in the Hun repertory. After the Huns captured the city of Naissus they massacred the inhabitants of the city. Years later river banks outside the city were still covered with human bones as a reminder of the devastation the Huns had inflicted. Afterwards Justinian I did his best to restore it, but Naissa never recovered its 4th century urbanity.


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Copyright: Marko Petrovic*

*Immortals III - Reminders of Roman City Naissus (4 Century), today City of Niš*

Some notable Roman citizen, and random old lady resting on a bench. Now, is she here old or not, you judge it, as he's probably some 17 centuries older, if not more


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Copyright: Marko Petrovic*

*Immortals IV - Reminders of Roman City Naissus (4 Century), today City of Niš*

notable happy Roman family...


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Copyright: Vecko*

*Naissus (City of Niš | Ниш) *

Serbia's 3rd City


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Copyright: markodon*

*City of Niš | Ниш (2)*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Šar Planina Mountain*


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

*Slobodan Simic*

*Babin zub*


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*Tabula Traiana - Трајанова табла *



The Tabula Traiana marks a section of the Roman road along the Danube River leading to Djerdap. It is believed that this last, most complicated, section of the road was completed in the year 100 A.D. and had significance in Emperor Traian's preparations for war against the Dacians. Along this road many fortresses were built up to the time Dacia was finally defeated in the early 2nd century. Intended as a road to speed up and secure navigation, it later had importance in trade and communication as Djerdap fell well inside military borders.

The Tabula originally had six lines of inscription, though today only three are legible. Decoration of it included a carved image of an eagle, genie-like figurines, and another most likely representing Danubius. The structure has a roof with eaves coming off it.


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

*Zorica Helac*

*Monastery of Raca*


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

*Zorica Helac*

*Hotel Herzegovina - Spa Koviljaca*


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

*Aleksa Stojkovic*

*Castle,,Fantast,,*


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

*Bela Crkva lake*


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

*Bane Kozic*

*Tree Of Life
*
Interesting tree on Belgrade fortress Kalemegdan.
I did some experimental work with tree and sky!
hope you'll love it.
cheers


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

*Bane Kozic*

*Pobednik*

The Pobednik (Serbian Cyrillic: Победник; English: The Victor) is a monument in the Kalemegdan Fortress in Belgrade, Serbia), erected after World War I to commemorate the first Allied victory of the war, the defeat of the Austro-Hungarian Empire by the Kingdom of Serbia in the Battle of Cer. It is one of the most famous works of the Croatian sculptor, Ivan Meštrović.
The statue was originally supposed to be placed on the Republic Square, but ended up at Kalemegdan Fortress after people complained about its nudity.

This statue, holding a dove of peace on one hand and a sword of war in the other hand, and looking forward across the confluence of the Sava and the Danube, and over the vast Pannonian plain, towards the very distant Fruška Gora mountain, is probably the most powerful, most popular visual symbol of Belgrade.


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Copyright: claude vallier*

*Village Restelica*

Village Restelica is the most southern Part of Serbia near (fyro) Macedonian & Albanian Border. Here lives many Goranci.


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

*Art pavillon - Belgrade*

art pavilion queen Marija in court complex


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Copyright: claude vallier*

*Ottoman Mosque in Prizren City*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Copyright: Lars Ekblad*

*in the Mosque of Village Janjevo*

muslim Albanians pray to Allah


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*New Orthodox Church in Niš*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Copyright: Eiliv Sorhus*

*Village Radavac (Metohija Region)*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Copyright: Marina Petrovic*

*Serbian-Orthodox Monastery Visoki Dečani (UNESCO World Heritage)*

This Monastery built 1328 by Serbian King Stefan Uroš Dečanski near City Dečani in Metohija Region.


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Copyright: Vlada Popovic*

*Serbian-Orthodox Monastery Gračanica (UNESCO World Heritage)*

Built 1320 by Serbian King Milutin near Priština City, Province Kosovo. Frescoes are original from 14 century.


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Copyright: Piotr Krzeczynski*

*Gamzigrad / Felix Romuliana (3 Century) - Roman imperial palace (UNESCO World Heritage)*

The remains of the imperial palace,
end of the 3rd and beginning of the 4th centuries A.D. near Zaječar City


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Serbian-Orthodox Peters church (UNESCO World Heritage)*

Built 850 (9 Century), Fresco from 12/13 Century (Novi Pazar City - Historic Raška-Oblast / Sandzak Region). The Graves are very old, too. Peters Church is the oldest in Serbia.


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Serbian-Orthodox Monastery Patriarchate of Peć (UNESCO World Heritage)*

Near City of Peć in Metohija Region, the foundation walls of this Monastery are from 11 Century.


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Copyright: Jonko Zvonko*

*Serbian-Orthodox Monastery Sopoćani (UNESCO World Heritage)*

Built 1252 by Serbian King Stefan, the Monastery is 16km from Novi Pazar City (Historic Raška-Oblast / Sandzak Region)


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Old castle on Danube, near place Golubac


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Hram Svetog Save - Belgrade


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Hram Rođenja presvete Bogorodice - Zajecar


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

River beach - Brza Palanka


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

Bravo Srdjane Majstorcino! Hvala za ove lepe slike!


:uh:


Srdjan Adamovic said:


> Winter time




:dance:


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Deki---KG said:


> Bravo Srdjane Majstorcino! Hvala za ove lepe slike!


Hvala Deki!I ti samo nastavi tako!Koliko prirodnih lepota ova zemlja poseduje,da ni mi sami nismo svesni!:cheers:


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

Srdjan Adamovic said:


> Hvala Deki!I ti samo nastavi tako!Koliko prirodnih lepota ova zemlja poseduje,da ni mi sami nismo svesni!:cheers:


ja tek znam od kad se bavim ovim slikama. mislim da 80-90% srbije nisu svesni sta imamo kamoli ovi nasi sa dijaspore!!!

mi srbi


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

Srdjan Adamovic said:


> Rtanj mountain



from many views this mysti mountain looks as a pyramide. :weird: who say Serbia have no pyramids? :lol:

Another Pyramids in Southern Serbia

*Djavolja Varos (Devil Town)*


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Danube's sunrise


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Danube's sunset


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Monastery Kalenic


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

The landscape from Kalenic


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Spinster and caretaker sheeps


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Waterfall in Nish spa


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

nece da pukne 100,000 da ga jebes, celo jutro postavljas slike. ali jos malo


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Nishava river


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Foggy


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Deki---KG said:


> nece da pukne 100,000 da ga jebes, celo jutro postavljas slike. ali jos malo


Realno bilo je preko 100 000,ali nece da "pukne" iz razloga sto sky na odredjeni period vrsi rezime vidjenja,dok postove uredno vodi.Nemoj da se iznenadis,da odjedanput pokaze preko 100 000.


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Sumadija Region in Central Serbia*

This is between Kragujevac & Jagodina


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

St. Peter's church

St. Peter's church is one of the oldest churches on the canonical territory of the Serbian Orthodox Church. It is very well known as the earliest spiritual centers in the Ras area where the first Serb state was created under great Zupan Nemanja in 11th century. It was in this church that Nemanja was baptized. Later this first ruler of an organized Serb state become a monk in Mount Athos where he and his son St. Sava, the first Archbishop of Serbia established the monastery of Hilandar.

St. Peter's church is situated at the outskirts of Novi Pazar and is historically linked with the old city of Ras which used to be the first Serbian capital.


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*The Bishop Palace in Vrsac*


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*Countess Ljubica's Residence, Belgrade*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice pics  Serbia is a great country


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

*Sirogojno,Zlatibor*


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Tara Mountain's View


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Smederevo Fortress


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Novi Sad


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

ANA IVANOVIC - Belgrade


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

The Pannonian Plain


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

christos-greece said:


> Very nice pics  Serbia is a great country


Thx! :cheers: A Great Country as Greece is it too!kay:


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Great photo with good contrast. Regards from Colombia.*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Rugovo Canyion in Metohija Region (Southern Serbia)*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Dinaric Alps in Dečani Area (Southern Serbia)*

City Dečani & his Monastery named after Serbian King Stefan Uroš Dečanski (14 Century)


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Šar Planina Area in Southern Serbia*


----------



## J-P4ulo (Feb 12, 2009)

You got very beautiful landscapes in Serbia,i loved all the pictures. 
Pozdrav iz Brazila! kay:


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

christos-greece said:


> Very nice pics  Serbia is a great country


thx

Greece is great,too. i was 2007 in Capital of Makedonia (Thessaloniki), fantastic! 

ps: Makedonia is Greece!


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Ćevapčići - Serbian National Food*

Serbian ćevapčići from Leskovac are made of beef (usually of three mixed types of cuts) and served on a plate with a lepinja. The traditional, and preferred, way of grilling ćevapčići is to use glowing coals beneath a grill. Both expressions ćevapčići and ćevapi are common in Serbia. In Belgrade, from where ćevapčići spread all over the world, this is the traditional expression.


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Copyright: Aleks*

*Šlivovica - Serbian National Drink*

The blue gold of Serbia

Serbia is the biggest producer of plums in Europe. And Sumadija is the biggest plum producing region in Serbia . It's no wonder therefore that at my visit there this month I found so many trees with big and juicy plums. In the workshop you can see one of the most famous Serbian products, slivovica, made out of the best plums. The one you see in the workshop is a home made, put in a well known bottle )

Aleks


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Pasulj - Serbian National Food (Serbian Bonesoup)*


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Ummm!! Delicious. Regards.*


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

*National Park Kopaonik - Southern Serbia *





Photo : Dragoljub Zamurovic


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

*Dundjerski Castle - Northern Serbia*





Photo : Dragoljub Zamurovic


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

*River Danube - Northern Serbia *



Photo : Dragoljub Zamurovic


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

*Cathedral of St. Sava - Belgrade *





Photo : Dragoljub Zamurovic


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

*Petrovaradin Fortress - Northern Serbia*





Photo : Dragoljub Zamurovic


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

*Zlatar Mountain - South-western Serbia *



Photo : Dragoljub Zamurovic


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

*Smederevo Fortress - Central Serbia *





Photo : Dragoljub Zamurovic


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

Studenica Monastery - Southern Serbia : ( UNESCO )



Foto : Dragoljub Zamurovic


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

*River Zapadna Morava - Western Serbia 
*


Photo : Dragoljub Zamurovic


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

*Subotica - Northern Serbia *



Photo: Dragoljub Zamurovic


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

*Maglic Fortress - Southern Serbia *



Photo: Dragoljub Zamurovic


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

*River Drina - Western Serbia*



Photo: Dragoljub Zamurovic


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

*River Danube - Northern Serbia*



Photo: Dragoljub Zamurovic


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

*Beogradjanka Tower - Belgrade
*


Photo: Dragoljub Zamurovic


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

Novi Sad - Northern Serbia




Foto: Branislav Strugar


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

Smederevo - Central Serbia :



Foto : Aleksandar Brendjan


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

Zemun & Belgrade - Central Serbia



Foto: Branislav Strugar


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

River Temsica - Eastern Serbia


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

Midzor,Balkan Mountain - Souteastern Serbia


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

Waterfalls Of Sopotnica - Soutwestern Serbia


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

Vrsac - Northern Serbia


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

Prizren - Southern Serbia


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

River Drina - Western Serbia


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

Perucac Lake - Western Serbia


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

Djavolja Varos - Southeastern Serbia



Foto: Dragan Bosnic


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

Hopovo Monastery - Northern Serbia



Foto: Dragoljub Zamurovic


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

Studenica Monastery - Southern Serbia ( UNESCO )


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

Golubac Fortress - Eastern Serbia


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

Danube River - Northern Serbia



Foto: Dragoljub Zamurovic


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

Parliament Building - Belgrade


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

bravo vejzik!!!


*Metohija Region in Southern Serbia*


----------



## YU-AMC (Jan 27, 2008)

Love those lakes in Western Serbia.


----------



## tonight (Sep 18, 2008)

^^
very nice


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

Rtanj Mountain - Central Serbia


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

Indeed!



tonight said:


> ^^
> very nice


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*Serbian Post Headquarter in Belgrade*


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

Serbian Academy of Sciences and Arts - Belgrade



Foto: Branislav Strugar


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*Typical old Serbian Architecture in the Center of Priština (Kosovo Province)*


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

Ancient St. Peter's church,near Novi Pazar ( VIII sanctuary ) - Southwestern Serbia ( UNESCO )


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*The Tara Region in Western Serbia*


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*Serbian Orthodox-Patriarchate in Belgrade*


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*The Lim Canyon*


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

New Belgrade - Belgrade



Foto: Aleksandar Gospic


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

River Vrelo - Western Serbia


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

Kopaonik Mountain - Southern Serbia


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

Rosomovacka River - Eastern Serbia


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

*Kragujevac - Central Serbia*


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

*Uvac gorge - Southwestern Serbia*


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

*Taorska Vrela - Western Serbia*


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

*Pester - Southwestern Serbia*


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

*Prizren - Southern Serbia*


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

*Perucac lake - Western Serbia*


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

*Kopaonik - Southern Serbia*


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

*River Ibar - Central Serbia*


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

*Sava & Danube confluence - Belgrade*


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

*National Park Kopaonik - Southern Serbia
*


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

*Prizren - Southern Serbia*


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

*Ledinacko lake,National Park Fruska Gora - Northern Serbia
*


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

*River Mlava - Eastern Serbia
*


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

*River Mlava - Eastern Serbia*


----------



## _Wuk_ (Aug 21, 2008)

Picea omorika Панчићева оморика


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

Beautiful! Prelepo! Svaka vam čast! Imamo stvarno prelepu prirodu!


----------



## _Wuk_ (Aug 21, 2008)




----------



## _Wuk_ (Aug 21, 2008)

Gardos kula - Zemun


----------



## _Wuk_ (Aug 21, 2008)

Tara


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

*River Resavica,Beljanica Mountain - Eastern Serbia
*




Foto: Dragoljub Zamurovic


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

*Dundjerski Castle - Northern Serbia*





Foto: Dragoljub Zamurovic


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

*The Patriarchate of Pec in Metohija ( XIII-XIV) - Southern Serbia ( UNESCO)

*




Foto: Dragoljub Zamurovic


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

*River Danube - Northern Serbia*





Foto: Dragoljub Zamurovic


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

*Zasavica - Northern Serbia*





Foto: Dragoljub Zamurovic


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

*River Vapa,near Sjenica - South-Western Serbia*





Foto: Dragoljub Zamurovic


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

*Deliblatska sands - Northern Serbia*





Foto: Dragoljub Zamurovic


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

*Stari Vlah - South-Wstern Serbia*





Foto: Dragoljub Zamurovic


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

*Bela Crkva, ' pearl necklace ' of seven lakes - Northern Serbia*





Foto: Dragoljub Zamurovic


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

great shots... woooo


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

regjeex said:


> great shots... woooo


Thank's


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*Andricev Venac, Belgrade*


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*The Resavica River*


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*Memorial Tomb of Tolstoi's Vronsky of the Anna Karenina Novel in Gornji Adrovac*



A group of Russian volunteers, including Vronsky, who does not plan to return alive, depart from Russia to fight in the Orthodox Serbian revolt that has broken out against the Turks where he let his life for Serbia.


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*Lake Vrmdzansko*


----------



## tonight (Sep 18, 2008)

great pics @V_E_J_Z_I_K kay:


----------



## _Wuk_ (Aug 21, 2008)

*Borsko Jezero*
















*Belgrade*


----------



## _Wuk_ (Aug 21, 2008)

*Zlatibor*


----------



## _Wuk_ (Aug 21, 2008)

*Petrovaradin fortress*


----------



## _Wuk_ (Aug 21, 2008)

*Subotica*


----------



## Gustavo__Almeida__ (Sep 26, 2008)

Belgrade seems a very beautiful city, congratulations serbianskay:


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

Gustavo__Almeida__ said:


> Belgrade seems a very beautiful city, congratulations serbianskay:


Thank you! 
Our whole country is beautiful! Svaka vam čast momci na lepim slikama!


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

Ivo Andrić;35896814 said:


> Thank you!
> Our whole country is beautiful! Svaka vam čast momci na lepim slikama!


Hvala i tebi,uskoro ce jos... :cheers:

Tj. za koji minut,dok sredim karte... :nuts:


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

V_E_J_Z_I_K said:


> Hvala i tebi,uskoro ce jos... :cheers:
> 
> Tj. za koji minut,dok sredim karte... :nuts:


I karte su Ti ljepe...baš sve fino uredjeno izgleda! Samo tako dalje! Pozdrav!


----------



## Dux Uxorum (May 13, 2007)

Vejzik, you've got some great photos here, but please, please, please, stop posting old photos or those in the low resolution (they look very grainy and do not maintain the consistent quality of this thread).

Great photos altogether guys! Serbia is beautiful! Keep up the great work!


----------



## Gustavo__Almeida__ (Sep 26, 2008)

Ivo Andrić;35896814 said:


> Thank you!
> Our whole country is beautiful! Svaka vam čast momci na lepim slikama!



Greece, Serbia and Croatia are my favorite countries in the Balkans.:cheers: Youre welcome to in the thread of Portugal, here.kay:


----------



## ensarsever (Dec 6, 2008)

V_E_J_Z_I_K said:


> *Pristina - Southern Serbia*


haha lol its kosovo not serbia


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

Okrojsha said:


> Vejzik, you've got some great photos here, but please, please, please, stop posting old photos or those in the low resolution (they look very grainy and do not maintain the consistent quality of this thread).
> 
> Great photos altogether guys! Serbia is beautiful! Keep up the great work!


Evo ti odgovora ,i ovde javno,nadam se da razumes srpski!

1 50 odsto slika koje sam postavio nisu vec vidjene.U to sam uveren jer su neke skenirane i nema ih na net-u.

2 I one stare koje sam postavio,postavljene su na nacin na koje su i trebale biti postavljene od pocetka,vece (dovoljno su vidljive,a ne toliko mutne kao sto ti kazes),bez ramova,dodataka,slova itd...

3 Dodate su i karte kakvih u tom obliku nema ni na jednoj temi na SSC-u,sto doprinosi ,a ne odprinosi kvalitetu teme kao sto ti kazes...

4 Kad smo vec kod kvaliteta,kao pobornik kvaliteta i samo kvaliteta ispred kvantiteta,pogotovo kad predstavljam svoju zemlju,mogu ti reci da je bolje da si se obratio drugima na temi koji postuju sve i svasta i motive vec vidjene po milion puta u tom obliku....

5 Ja se bar trudim ovih nekoliko dana da temu drzim zivom,a ti kada si vec dosao,da das maliciozan komentar,mogao si i postovati te fotke "visokog standarda" o kome si govorio,a ne kao i vecina naseg naroda samo da sedis i kritikujes,a ne doprinosis nista,sit sam takvih likova i velikih kriticara samo na recima.Niko,ali niko jos nije napisao ni jedan komentar za 10 dana u tom stilu u kom si ti,i taman kad sam se spremao da postujem jos 20 fotki nasao si se ti da "na engleskom i javno" sve upropastis...

6 Nisam mogao pregledati preko 170 stranica teme odjednom pa da vidim sta je bilo,a sta ne,uostalom stalno dolaze novi i valja ih podsetiti jer niko nece krenuti bas od 1 strane da gleda sve i svasta...

Vise necu postovati ni jednu sliku ni ovde ni bilo gde na forumu,hvala na paznji ako si u citanju uopste doovde i dosao...

PS @ensarsever - in your dreams


----------



## Dux Uxorum (May 13, 2007)

^^

Ako ne mozes da prihvatis normalan komentar (izgleda da si propustio pohvalu sa pocetka recenice), nema potrebe ni da mi odgovaras. Ruznom rezolucijom se kvari kvalitet thread-a ma kako god ti drugacije tvrdio. U svakom slucaju meni licno ni ne stetis ni koristis, tako da ne razumijem prijetnje o "necu vise ni postavljati slike". Ja ti se sasvim sigurno necu izviniti za jedan najnormalniji komentar i apel. Puno srece u buducnosti sa takvim stavom.


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

Naš mentalitet...slike su lepe a ni komentar sigurno nije bio zlonameran...zato braćo uopšte nema potrebe ljutiti se...nastavite dalje postavljati slike da uživamo svi u ljepotama otadžbine naše! Pozdrav!


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

samo napred vejzik, super slike!


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

it'll be nice if we're gonna use ENGLISH...


----------



## _Wuk_ (Aug 21, 2008)

*Divcibare Divčibare*


----------



## _Wuk_ (Aug 21, 2008)

*Zlatar*


----------



## Reichsmarschal (Jan 5, 2009)

ensarsever said:


> haha lol its kosovo not serbia


If you don't have anything smart to say, just leave this thread...Shiptar provocator.


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

Reichsmarschal said:


> If you don't have anything smart to say, just leave this thread...Shiptar provocator.


Just ignore the albanian stupid provocative comments!!! It's just stupid of them to say: "It's not Serbia, it's Kosovo! --> Yes it is Kosovo, but they forgot that Kosovo always was serbian and always will be serbian, the History is the really witness about Kosovo and the past of this serbian province! And not just even NATO interest, because of the albanians get this second Narco State (Albanians has Albania! Kosovo is Serbia!) ....but just for a short time! The real Justice will come, and god will judge them!

So back to topic:


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*Svilajnac - Свилајнац*



Svilajnac (Serbian Cyrillic: Свилајнац) is a town located in central Serbia. 100 km south-east of Belgrade, on the banks of the river Resava, and bordering the river Morava. Its name stems from the word for silk in Serbian. It is the de facto administrative center of the Resava region.


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*Remants of an old ottoman Mosque in Niš*


----------



## yosoyelrey (Apr 18, 2008)

nice photos


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

cool...


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

^^:cheers:

*The Danube cross Novi Sad*


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Novi Sad


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Novi Sad (2)


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Vranje-Leskovac highway


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Vranje


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Vranje (2)


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Near Vranje


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Old mountain


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Leskovac


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Leskovac (2)


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

3 0 0 0 :cheers::cheers::cheers::applause:


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Beograd










Ceca


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Loznica


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Belgrade


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Ovcar - Kablar


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Zrenjanin


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Zrenjanin (2)


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Zrenjanin (3)


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Zrenjanin (4)


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Zrenjanin (5)


----------



## tonight (Sep 18, 2008)

nice


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Monument - Vojvoda Stepo Stepanovic


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Loznica


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Loznica (2)


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Srdjan Adamovic said:


> Ovcar - Kablar


Very nice photo kay:


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*Divcibare*


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*Jastrebac Mountains*


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Gruza lake


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

to boki/srdjane majstorcine!!!


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

nice one.. especially the sunset....


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Uzice










by Pavle


----------



## tonight (Sep 18, 2008)

^^ kay: that's awesome, you can view the whole town


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*Zasavica Nationalpark*


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*Village Ogošte - Огоште, Southern Serbia*


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Valjevo


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*The Drina River*


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*Central Serbia*


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*Šumadija Region in Central Serbia*


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*Ovčar*


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*Terazije - Belgrade*


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*Kopaonik*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

Todorovic said:


> The biggest waterfall in Serbia, named Ripaljka, mountain Ozren, municipality Soko Banja,



this is not the biggest waterfall of serbia. the biggest is the jelovarnik in nationalpark kopaonik (71 m), the 2nd biggest is the piljski waterfall (64 m).

Jelovarnik (71 m)


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*The Nebojsa Tower - where the Greek revolutionary Rigas Feraios died*


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Subotica


----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)

Belgrade, Nemanjina Street


----------



## BG_PATRIOT (Apr 23, 2006)

^^

Christ!

The House of Republic Courts simply looks amazing kay: Every time I see it I have to look at it for at least 1 minute before I move on to another picture.

The building is nothing special, but I simply love its elegance and the great renovation they have done on it. Perfect mix of an old architecture with a modern zest :applause:

IMO, the choice to use reflective glass for the windows was also a really good move


----------



## jacekzpulaw (Dec 3, 2006)

From the pictures - Serbia is a beautiful country !


----------



## tonight (Sep 18, 2008)

Great photos


----------



## friedemann (Jun 29, 2006)

These two buildings are really kay:


----------



## Mishevy (Sep 4, 2007)

More Belgrade monumental beautiful buildings please!


----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)

Here you are may friends


----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## _Wuk_ (Aug 21, 2008)

Novi Sad


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

bravo momc bravo! :cheers:


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

Hvala Ivo i Deki! :cheers:

*The old Trska Church*



This Serbian-orthodox Church placed near the village Milutovac 3km away from Zagubice was built in 1274.



(Photo by Me)


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*Old Rests of Roman Temples in Felix Romuliana*





(Photo by Me)


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*700 Years old Frescoes in the Ravanica Church*





(Photo by Me)


----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)

*Novi Sad*


----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)

*Novi Sad*


----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)

*Novi Sad*


----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)

*Novi Sad*


----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)

*Nis*


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*Monastery Kalenic*





(Photo by Me)


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*Požarevac, City Hall*


----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)

Drina Gorge, with its sheer drops from 1000-250 meters and extensive views of western Serbia and nearby Bosnia. The area is also characterised by karst caves, pits, springs, and breathtaking vista points.


----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)




----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)




----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)

Sirmium (today Sremska Mitrovica, Vojvodina province, Serbia) was an ancient city in Roman Pannonia. Sirmium originally was an Celtic town founded in the 3rd century BC and conquered by the Romans in the 1st century BC. It was a very important town in the later Roman Empire, being the economic capital of Roman Pannonia and one of the four capital cities of the Roman Empire. The present day region of Srem, Syrmia, was named after this city.


----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)




----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)

Viminacium was a major city of the Roman province of Moesia (today's Serbia), and the capital of Moesia Superior. Viminacium was the base camp of Legio VII Claudia, and hosted for some time the IIII Flavia Felix. It was destroyed in 440 by the Huns, but rebuilt by Justinian I. During Maurice’s Balkan campaigns, Viminacium saw destruction by the Avars in 584 and a crushing defeat of Avar forces on the northern Danube bank in 599, destroying Avar reputation for invincibility.

Today Kostolac, a small Serbian town on the Danube river, is located where Viminacium used to be.

Today,


----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)

In Roman period,


----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)

Vlasina Lake (Serbian: Власинско језеро, Vlasinsko jezero) is a semi-artificial lake in Southeast Serbia. Lying at the altitude of 1211 m, with the area of 16 km², it is the highest and largest artificial lake in Serbia. It was created in 1947–51, when the peat bog called Vlasinsko blato (Vlasina mud) was closed by a dam and submerged by waters of incoming rivers, chiefly Vlasina.


----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)

Islands
With the rise of the level of the water, during the filling of the lake, some moss (about 30 cm thick ranging to 1 m) raised from the bottom and formed floating islands from that material. Allegedly, there is only one similar lake in Scotland. During high levels of water these islands literally float from one side of the lake to the other depending on the intensity and direction of the wind. They represent a unique phenomenon and the trade mark of this lake


----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)

Smederevo Fortress (Serbian Latin: Smederevska tvrđava, Cyrillic: Cмeдepeвcκa твpђaвa), in Smederevo, Serbia, was a medieval fortified city and temporary capital of Serbia. It was built by Despot Đurađ Branković in the first half of the 15th century, during the era of the Serbian Despotate. Later that century, it received additional fortifications from the Turks.

Despite withstanding several sieges by Turks and Serbs, Smederevo Fortress survived relatively unscathed. It was not until World War II that it was heavily damaged, by explosions and bombing. Though it is now in the midst of extensive restoration and conservation work, the fortress remains "one of the rare preserved courts of medieval Serbian rulers."


----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)




----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)




----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)




----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)

Pešter
Pešter or Pešterska visoravan (Serbian Cyrillic: Пештер or Пештерска висораван) is a karst plateau in southwestern Serbia, in the Raška region. It lies at the altitude of 900–1200 meters. The territory of the plateau is mostly located in the municipality of Sjenica, with parts belonging to Novi Pazar and Tutin. The name of the region comes from the word pešter, which is an archaic term for cave.

The plateau is actually a large field (Peštersko polje) surrounded by mountains of Jadovnik (1734 m), Zlatar (1627 m), Ozren (1680 m), Giljeva (1617 m), Žilidar (1616 m), Javor (1520 m) and Golija (1833 m). With the area of around 50 km², Pešter field is the largest field in Serbia, and the highest one in the Balkans
Pešter is famous for its microclimate, which is particularly harsh in the winter months. The lowest temperature in Serbia since measurements are taken, −39 °C is measured at Karajukića Bunari village on 26 January 2006, beating the previous record of −38.4 °C measured in Sjenica in 1954.


----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)




----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)

Golija 
(Cyrillic: Голија) is a mountain in southwestern Serbia, located at 43°20′N 20°17′E / 43.333°N 20.283°E / 43.333; 20.283, between towns of Ivanjica and Novi Pazar. It belongs to the Dinaric mountain range. The mountain is heavily forested, with significant biodiversity and it hosts the Golija-Studenica Biosphere Reserve, the first UNESCO-MAB registered biosphere reserve in Serbia. It is also a ski resort, with several historical monuments and monasteries.

Golija stretches in north-south direction, in a S-shape between Novi Pazar an Raška on south and Ivanjica on the north. It covers an area of about 75,000 ha. River and creek valleys separate numerous hills. The highest peak is Jankov kamen (1833 m), followed by Radulovac (1785 m), Bojevo Brdo (1748 m) and Crni Vrh (1725 m). The peaks offer beautiful sightseeing to Golija's forests and pastures, as well as the peaks of nearby Kopaonik, Komovi and Prokletije mountains.

The rivers of Moravica and Studenica River have its headwaters at the mountain. Studenica breaches through the mountain, in its deep valley with several shorter gorges. Its right tributary Izubra has three waterfalls of total height of around 20 m, and several cascades.

The area of Golija has 6,600 inhabitants within 42 dispersed rural communities which are characteristic of these mountainous regions. The main economic activities are livestock raising and extensive farming, and collection of forest products such as mushrooms and medicinal herbs. 

Within the reserve is Studenica Monastery, which is a cultural World Heritage site and a popular tourist destination, while monasteries of Sopoćani, Stari Ras and Klisura lie at Golija outskirts.


----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)




----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)




----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)




----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)

Golija,under a cloud is Pester,


----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)




----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)




----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)




----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)




----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)

Nebeska suza, Tears heaven-1495 m


----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)




----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)

Tribuce Canyon


----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)




----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)




----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)




----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)

Mountain Zlatar (Golden Mountain) lies 286 km from Belgrade. Its highest peak Golo Brdo reaching 1627 meters. Its climate is healthy and offers over 280 sunny days a year.


----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)




----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)




----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)




----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)




----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)




----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)




----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)




----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)




----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)

Tara Mountain,( Kozji rid-1.591 metar)
Tara Mountain, part of the Outer Dinaric Alps, is located in western Serbia and stands at 1,000-1,500 meters above sea level. The mountain's slopes are clad in dense forests with numerous high-altitude clearings and meadows, steep cliffs, deep ravines carved by the nearby Drina River and many karst, or limestone caves. The mountain is a popular tourist center. Tara's national park encompasses a large part of the mountain.

Forests account for three quarters of this national park's area, some of them being the best preserved and well-kept in Europe. Tara also boasts a rare endemic Tertiary species, the Picea omorika, or Serbian Spruce, which is now protected in a small area of the park. Because of its rarity and scientific importance, it has been placed under national protection. Locally, Tara is home to many different species of wildlife, including brown bears, chamois, roe deer, lynxes, otters, wolves and others. More than 100 bird species also make their temporary or permanent homes on the slopes of the mountain: the golden eagle, the griffon vulture, the peregrine falcon, the Eurasian eagle owl, the black grouse, among many others.


----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)




----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)




----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)

Zaovine Lake (Serbian language: Заовинско језеро or Zaovinsko jezero) 900m is an artificial lake in central-west Serbia, on the Tara Mountain. It was created on the Beli Rzav river as a reservoir for the Bajina Bašta II reversible hydro electrical power plant.


----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)




----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)




----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)

Tara Mountain
„“This is my image of a paradise “ said dr Etkin Klark, director of the European Foundation for the protection of the nature and national parks , when taking a walk through the national park „Tara“ in August 1996.


----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)




----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)




----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)




----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)

The Monastery of Rača (Racha), with the church dedicated to the Ascension of the Lord, is situated in the vicinity of Bajina Bašta, a town in western Serbia, on the right bank of the Drina-river at the base of the Tara mountain. According to Serbian tradition, this monastery was founded by the Serbian King Dragutin (1276-1316, King of Syrmium, brother of King Milutin and brother-in-law of Hungarian King Stephen V).


----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)




----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)




----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)




----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)




----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)




----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)




----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)

This is scene from Povlen Mountain, near river Drina and Tara Mountain.


----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)

Perućac


----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)




----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)




----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)




----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)




----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)

In Perucac, on the right bank of the river Drina River, 13 km upstream from Bajine Bašte, there is a river Vrelo. This interesting river springs from the massive mountain of Tara, and after your short course affect the Drinu.
However, the river Vrelo is interesting because of something else. Namely, the flow is 365 m long, exactly, so as much as a year on. It is for this reason the river with a lot of locals love called, "he said as long years." The length of the flow does not change as stressed in the Karst terrain, and the mouth also are solid rock that water can not carry.


----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)




----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)

Suva Planina 
Suva Planina (meaning dry mountain in Serbian) is the mountain range in Southern Serbia. It system extends along a curve from Niška Banja spa to Bela Palanka in horseshoe stile. The highest peak is Trem – 1,810 m. Second high is Sokolov kamen.
The name Suva planina issued from the fact that there is only few springs in the whole mountain. Two biggest are Bojanine vode - 860m (under Sokolov kamen) and Rakoš česma.


----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)




----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)




----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)

Fantast Castle
Fantast Castle is a Serbian castle founded by the Dunđerski family that came from Herzegovina to Vojvodina (Serbia) in the late nineteenth century. The castle became one of the most famous castles in the Austro-Hungarian monarchy.


----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)




----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)




----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)




----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)

Vrsac Vineyards


----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)




----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)




----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)




----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)




----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)

Raspberry plantation,
Serbia is the largest producer of premium organic raspberries in Europe.


----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)




----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)

Stara Planina


----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)




----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)




----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)




----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)




----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)




----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)




----------



## Goyazny (Feb 1, 2009)

No1 said:


>


Jazak ili Privina Glava?


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

No1 said:


>



no1 mogo bi da napises de su slikane slike. gde je ovo mesto?


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*The Forrest of Fruška Gora*


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*Sanac*


----------



## BGD913 (Apr 23, 2007)

6oku_Cp6uja said:


> *Sanac*


 this place looks kinda neat  is it new buildings ?


----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)

@Goyazny-Jazak
@Deki---KG, napisao sam-Stara Planina


Stjenik - Čačak


----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)




----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)

Lake Zavoj


----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)




----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)




----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)




----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)




----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)

Rosomacke river canyon


----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)




----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)




----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)




----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)




----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)

Midzor 2.169 m


----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)




----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)




----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)




----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)




----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)




----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)




----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)

Brezovica


----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)

Suva Planina,


----------



## sneg2008 (Mar 1, 2008)

Great! Very nice photos :banana:










Serbian monastery of Studenica from 1186. under UNESCO protection 



















Cathedral orthodox church from 1902/1903. in Smederevska Palanka


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

6oku_Cp6uja said:


> *Sombor - Сомбор, City Hall*


This building looking very nice


----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)

Resavska cave
The Resavska Cave lies in the eastern Serbia in the vicinity of the town of Despotovac (20 km). The cave is 52 km from the Belgrade-Niš motorway and 152 km from Belgrade.

The length of the cave totals to 2,850 meters and the tourist paths is 800 m long. The air temperature is 14oC and the average humidity 75%-80%.

The Resava Cave consists of three floors of passages and halls connected by artificial tunnels and decorated by pillars and coral-like calcite deposits in various colours. Only parts of the first and second floors (Upper and Lower Gallery) have been prepared for visits. An underground river flows through the lowest floor (Third Gallery). The visitor to Resava can tour its numerous halls with different cave ornaments. The cave is very rich in cave ornaments of various shapes and colours and is richer than other tourist caves in the concentration of its decorations.


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Village arround Prizen in Metohija Region (Southern Serbia)*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Gorani Village near small town of Dragaš (near albanian/(fyro)macedonian border) of Metohija Region in Southern Serbia*


----------



## qwert_guy (Oct 3, 2007)

very nice place


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*from flickr*

Mountains near Bor, Eastern Serbia


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Sumadija spring


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

The Pannonian Plain


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*Sopotnica*


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*Dunđerski Castle, Hajdučica*



Built 1901 by Lazar Dunđerski


----------



## qwert_guy (Oct 3, 2007)

nice pics


----------



## sneg2008 (Mar 1, 2008)

Woooooooooooooow, what a beautiful castle:cheers:


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

Sremski Karlovci (Northern Serbia) in winter


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

Sremski Karlovci


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

Sremski Karlovci


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

Zvečan fortress (Southern Serbia)

in autumn









in winter


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*from flickr*

Kopaonik mountain (Southern Serbia)


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*Detail from the Decani Church*


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*Opolje - Опоље*


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*Tara Nationalpark*


----------



## sneg2008 (Mar 1, 2008)

Wow, several recent photos are simply amaizing!!!!!!!!!! Especially the church in Prizren. For those who didn't know, Prizren was for a while the capital of Serbian Imperia in the 14th century when it was later moved to Skoplje.

:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesomeness places :cheers:


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Simply peaceful


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Rain postponed


----------



## francuz 4556 (Oct 22, 2008)

D_A_D said:


> Such an ugly country or maybe it's just the pictures.



But we have very huge stuffs, you risk to enjoy and change your mind!:weird:



Deligradska street - Belgrade :


----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)

Tara


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*Nikola Pasic Square, Belgrade*


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*Sredačka Župa *





(Photo by Raif K.)


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Old bridge of the Rugovo Gorge near Pec City (Metohija Region in Southern Serbia)*


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

Deki---KG said:


> *Old bridge of the Rugova Gorge near Pec City (Metohija Region in Southern Serbia)*


It's not Rugova, it's Rugovo Gorge! :cheers:


----------



## Todorovic (Aug 6, 2008)

Narodni muzej u Vranju,


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*Old Wind-Mill in northern Serbia*


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*Šar Planina - Шар Планина*


----------



## Todorovic (Aug 6, 2008)

Vlasina lake,


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

6oku_Cp6uja said:


> *Old Wind-Mill in northern Serbia*


I really like this wind-mill  very nice photo kay:


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*by ambalage (Panoramio)*

Slano Kopovo in Northern Serbia


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*by travelblog.org*

Lazarev Canyon, Eastern Serbia


----------



## tonyssa (Aug 14, 2007)

^^
Stunning pics! :uh:


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

Ivo Andrić;38317410 said:


> Slano Kopovo in Northern Serbia



ovo je bre ludilo. :cheers:


----------



## bOrN2BwILd (Oct 4, 2008)

Ivo Andrić;38370546 said:


> Lazarev Canyon, Eastern Serbia


^^:eek2:
bravo :applause:


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*Sumadija*


----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)

Canyon of Boljetinska river-East Serbia


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Stunning pics like the last one ^^ really great


----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)

*Vratnjanske kapije(Vratnjanske gates)-East Serbia*
The highest stone arches in Europe


----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)

Vratnjanske kapije(Vratnjanske gates)-East Serbia


----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)

*šuplja stena i Valjas Prerast-East Serbia*


----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)

*Prerast Samar-East Serbia*


----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)

Prerast Samar


----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)

*Osanica River-East Serbia*


----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)

*Osanička Prerast-East Serbia*


----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)

Osanička Prerast-East Serbia


----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)

Osanička Prerast-East Serbia


----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)

Osanička Prerast-East Serbia


----------



## ScraperDude (Sep 15, 2002)

6oku_Cp6uja said:


> *Sumadija*


This looks like Kentucky, USA beautiful


----------



## qwert_guy (Oct 3, 2007)

beautiful shot


----------



## Kljunak (May 2, 2009)

Majdenpek


----------



## Kljunak (May 2, 2009)

Novi Sad


----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)

*Zrenjanin*


----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)

*Zrenjanin*


----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)

*Zrenjanin*


----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)

*Zrenjanin*


----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)

*Zrenjanin*


----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)

*Zrenjanin*


----------



## sneg2008 (Mar 1, 2008)

Zrenjanin is wonderful


----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)

*Nish*


----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)

*Nish*


----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)

*Nish*


----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)

*Subotica*


----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)

*Subotica*


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

*Zlatibor*


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

*Zlatar*


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

*Mucanj*


----------



## Todorovic (Aug 6, 2008)

Najuza klisura u Srbiji,










Nalazi se pored Zvonacke banje, ispod Grebena Asenovo kale, opstina Babusnica,


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

*Zlatar*


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

*Monastery Ljubostinja*


----------



## Unknownsoldier (Jun 19, 2009)

Srdjan Adamovic said:


> *Zlatar*


What's this? And where in Serbia is this lake?

Great thread btw. :cheers:


----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)

Unknownsoldier said:


> What's this? And where in Serbia is this lake?


In this region


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

*Zlatibor*


----------



## sneg2008 (Mar 1, 2008)

Sawovsky said:


> *Nish*


great:cheers:


----------



## sneg2008 (Mar 1, 2008)

Sawovsky said:


> *Subotica*


brilliant:banana:


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

East Serbia


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

the water trough ...


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Belgrade


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Monastery Gradac


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Monastery Studenica


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Monastery Sisatovac


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Danube


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Channel Danube Tisa Danube near the village of Jarkovac


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Panonian color


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Rural idyll


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Poganovo monastery


----------



## sneg2008 (Mar 1, 2008)

Those photos of monasteries are simply awesome


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

*Zobnatica lake*


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

*Rtanj mountain*


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

*Belgrade*


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

*Kopaonik*


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

near Despotovac


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

*Drina river*


----------



## bOrN2BwILd (Oct 4, 2008)

^^ fantastic ! kay:


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

SRBIJA!!!


----------



## sneg2008 (Mar 1, 2008)

that's beautiful!


----------



## Conte (Jun 7, 2009)

Great Landscapes ! btw. any pics of the Vrsac area ?


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*Mokra Gora Mountains*


----------



## sneg2008 (Mar 1, 2008)

Conte said:


> Great Landscapes ! btw. any pics of the Vrsac area ?


For you my friend, wonderful city of Vrshac with view on the Romanian orthodox church in which I was last year... one of my fave buildings in the town. Thou all churches are nice there... Serbian, Romancathlolics... Have you been in Vrshac?


----------



## sneg2008 (Mar 1, 2008)

Oooops... here's the pic


----------



## sneg2008 (Mar 1, 2008)

Vrshac, superb and wonderful town in north of Serbia on border with our good neighbour Romania:cheers:



















Serbian orthodox monastery Mesic from the 12th century










Snow over one of my fave buildings in the town


----------



## Conte (Jun 7, 2009)

^^
I was there a few years ago, great place and very nice people, I felt like I was in Timisoara or Lugoj, very similar buildings and style ... hope I'll get back there soon...:cheers:


----------



## sneg2008 (Mar 1, 2008)

I think that Vrshac and Lugoj are sister cities


----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)

error 

Serbia!


----------



## Todorovic (Aug 6, 2008)

Near Lepeneski Vir


----------



## Todorovic (Aug 6, 2008)

Djerdap


----------



## sneg2008 (Mar 1, 2008)

nice


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

the best thread in the world! bravo momci!!! :banana:

:cheers:


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*Lukovo Polje - Korab Mountain*


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*Bela Crkva - Бела Црква*



Bela Crkva (Бела Црква) is a town and municipality in the South Banat District of Serbia. The town has a population of 10,638, while the Bela Crkva municipality has 20,275 inhabitants.


----------



## Todorovic (Aug 6, 2008)

Felix Romuliana, Near Zajecar, Eastern Serbia,


----------



## sneg2008 (Mar 1, 2008)

Devil's town, world's natural wonder


----------



## sneg2008 (Mar 1, 2008)

Gamzigrad, Roman Emperial Palace from the 3rd century... near Zajechar city


----------



## sneg2008 (Mar 1, 2008)

Roman Palace Zajecar


----------



## sneg2008 (Mar 1, 2008)

Devil's town... superb place, natural phenomen... Vote for it to become one of 7 natural wonders










WWW.DJAVOLJAVAROS.COM


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

:cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

*Perucac - Western Serbia*


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

*Gazivoda Lake - Southern Serbia*


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

*Metohia Region - Suthern Serbia*


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

*Djavolja Varos - Southeastern Serbia*


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

Kalemegdan Fortress - Belgrade


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

*Visoki Decani Monastery - Southern Serbia ( UNESCO ) XIV century *


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

*Stari Vlah -Southwestern Serbia*


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

*Starica Mountain - Eastern Serbia*


----------



## sneg2008 (Mar 1, 2008)

Priština, one of the largest Serbian cities... 

The national library


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*I like, very nice. Thank you sneg2008 for sharing it. Regards.*


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

*OK, folks, here is what is going to happen. The issue of fighting in Serbian/Albanian threads has been discussed thoroughly in the moderator/administration forum. The consensus is that more infractions and bannings will have to be issued to people who continue to politicize these photography threads. We have tried hard in the past to give 
extra chances for people to stop, and this has failed as people ignore the warnings and continue to troll. So, be warned everyone.. a LOT more infractions are going to be automatically handed out in these threads if people continue political arguing. I DO hope this is clearly understood. Thank you for your cooperation, and lets get photo threads back to what they are supposed to be... learning about other parts of the world.*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Hotel Grand ***** in Priština City (Southern Serbia)*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Priština City (ca.300,000 inh.), Capital of Southern Serbian Province Kosovo i Metohija*

*Serbia's 4th City


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Serbian-Orthodox Church in Center of Priština City *


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Prizren City (120,000 inh.) in Metohija Region*

*Serbia's 7th City & 2nd City of Southern Serbian Province Kosovo & Metohija


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Serbian-Orthodox Parish Church Bogorodica Ljeviska in Prizren City*

*Built 1307 (14 century) by Serbian King Milutin, till 1345 Prizren was Capital City of Serbia


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

*Lazarev Canyon - Eastern Serbia*


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

*Danube River - Belgrade*


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

*Brezovica - Southern Serbia*


----------



## xavarreiro (May 30, 2009)

very nice


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

*Lisicina River,Beljanica Mountain - Eastern Serbia*



PS

xavarreiro,thanks...


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

*Banat -Northern Serbia*


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

*Djerdap Gorge (N.P) - Eastern Serbia*


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

*Ovcar-Kablar Gorge - Western Serbia ( better version )*


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

*Vrsac Tower - Northern Serbia*


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

*Veliki Buk - Eastern Serbia*


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

*Stanjinac Waterfall - Eastern Serbia*


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

*River Gradac - Western Serbia*


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

*Lazareva River - Eastern Serbia*


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

*Stara Planina Mountain - Eastern Serbia*


----------



## Goyazny (Feb 1, 2009)

This is, actualy, view from an apartment at some building at Karadjordjev Trg .
That's why flats here are a bit more expencive...


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

*Zlatar Mountain - Southwestern Serbia*


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

*Stari Vlah & Zlatar - Southwestern Serbia*


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

*Ribnicko Lake -Zlatibor Mountain -Western Serbia*


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

*Zlatar Mountain - Southwestern Serbia*


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

*Zlatar Mountain - Southwestern Serbia*


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

*Danube River in Djerdap Gorge - Eastern Serbia*


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

*Zlatar Mountain - Southwestern Serbia*


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

*Zaovine Lake,Tara Mountain - Western Serbia*


----------



## Askario (Nov 13, 2007)

Hills and mountains are amazing!


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

*Sar Planina Mountain ( N.P.) - Southern Serbia*


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

*Tara Mountain ( N.P ) - Western Serbia*


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

*Sar Planina Mountain ( N.P.) - Southern Serbia*


----------



## bOrN2BwILd (Oct 4, 2008)

i just love 'em all kay:

wonderful collection !


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

*Midzor,Stara Planina - Eastern Serbia*



bOrN2BwILd kay:


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

*Sar Planina Mountain ( N.P ) - Southern Serbia*


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

*Midzor,Stara Planina - Eastern Serbia*


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

*Zlatibor Mountain - Western Serbia*


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

*Metohija - Southern Serbia*


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

*Kopaonik Mountain ( N.P.) - Southern Serbia*


----------



## CrazySerb (Aug 22, 2007)

Good job Vejzik, great photoskay:


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

*Sremski Karlovci - Northern Serbia*



@CrazySerb :yes:


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

*Subotica - Northern Serbia*


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

*Petrovaradin Fortress & Danube River - Northern Serbia*


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

*Novi Sad,Svetozar Miletic Square - Northern Serbia*


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

*Vrsac - Northern Serbia*


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

*Danube Park,Novi Sad - Northern Serbia*


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

*Novi Sad - Northern Serbia*


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

*Suncani vrhovi,kopaonik - Southern Serbia*


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

*Koviljaca Spa - Western Serbia*


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

*Moravica River,Sokobanja (spa) - Eastern Serbia*


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

*Golubac Fortress - Eastern Serbia*


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

*Ceremosnja Cave - Eastern Serbia*


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

*Blagovestenje Monastery,Gornacka Gorge - Eastern Serbia*


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

*Krupajsko Vrelo,Source - Eastern Serbia*


----------



## bOrN2BwILd (Oct 4, 2008)

stand out pics :applause:


----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)

200 000 viewers :cheers:


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

BRAWO VEJZIK BATO!!!! SAMO DALJE TAKO!


----------



## Borisnifk (Oct 10, 2008)

Odlicne slike!:cheers:


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

*Mokra Gora - Western Serbia*


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

*Danube River - Eastern Serbia*


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

*Zrenjanin - Northern Serbia*


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

*New Belgrade - Belgrade*


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

*Uspenije Monastery - Western Serbia*


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

*Uzice & Old Castle - Western Serbia*


----------



## CrazySerb (Aug 22, 2007)

These provocateurs need to be ignored - moderators will deal with them:yes:


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

*Divcibare - Western Serbia*


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

*Djeravica - Southern Serbia*


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

*Zlatar Lake-Southwestern Serbia*


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

*Karaman - Southern Serbia*


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

*Lazar's Canyon - Eastern Serbia*


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

*Danube River - Northern Serbia*


----------



## xavarreiro (May 30, 2009)

excellent photos


----------



## Todorovic (Aug 6, 2008)

*Sljiva*


----------



## natarajan1986 (Sep 10, 2008)

V_E_J_Z_I_K said:


> *Rajacke Piv(m)nice - Eastern Serbia*


is it built without cement or any bonding material?


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

natarajan1986 said:


> is it built without cement or any bonding material?


Unfortunately I'm not sure hno:


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

*Maglic fortress & Ibar valley - Central Serbia*


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

*St Sava's anchoress,Studenica Monastery XIII century (UNESCO) - Central Serbia*


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

*Sokograd Fortress - Eastern Serbia*


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

*Uvac Monastery,XVII century - Southwestern Serbia*


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

*Liberty Bridge,Danube River,Novi Sad- Northern Serbia*


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

*Peskara,Zrenjanin - Northern Serbia*


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

*Carska bara,Special Nature Reserve - Northern Serbia*


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

*Kruscica - Northern Serbia*


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

*Belgrade Zoo ( Good Hope Garden ) - Belgrade*


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

*Belgrade Palace - Belgrade*


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

*New Belgrade - Belgrade*


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

*Kalemegdan Fortress - Belgrade*


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

*Vineyards*


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

*Jevremovac Botanical Garden - Belgrade*


----------



## sesvecan (May 13, 2007)

srbija ima ono dosta puno za vidjeti. samo steta da smo se rastali kak smo se rastali. bez rata bi oboje danas negdje skroz drugdje bili!


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

sesvecan said:


> srbija ima ono dosta puno za vidjeti. samo steta da smo se rastali kak smo se rastali. bez rata bi oboje danas negdje skroz drugdje bili!


Potpuno se slazem,steta je sto nismo mogli civilizovano,ali sta je tu je kad je narod ovca,koju svako lako zavede... :lol:
Sto se tice pokazivanja i za Hrvatsku vazi isto,nase dve teme se ionako "trkaju" :lol: Ludi Balkan i lep i tezak u isto vreme.... :bash:


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

*Bor* in the distance


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*The Panonian Plain - Northern Serbia*


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*Village Dikance, Gora, Southern Serbia*


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*Village Brod, Southern Serbia*


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*Arandjelovac*


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*Kladurova, Central Serbia*


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

Suva Planina (Dry Mountain) in South Eastern Serbia


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

Mountains around Kraljevo (Central Serbia)


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

Vineyards, Danube river


----------



## tonight (Sep 18, 2008)

wow nice landscape


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*author: Boris Bajcetic (flickr)*

Sveti Sava church in Belgrade


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*Štrpce - Штрпце, Southern Serbia
*



Štrpce (Штрпце) is a town and municipality in the Uroševac district of southern Serbia.

According to 1991 census, the municipality of Štrpce had a population of 12,712 people. As of 2006, Štrpce has an ethnic Serbian majority, making it a Serb enclave in Kosovo.


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*Prevalačka reka*


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

Knjaževac (Knjazhevats), Eastern Serbia


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Natural Border between Raška-Oblast Region & Kosovo Province (Southern Serbia)*

by me


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Northern Part of Southern Serbian Province Kosovo & Metohija (near Leposavic)*

by me


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Zvečan (Behind the old Zvečan Forttress) in Southern Serbian Province Kosovo i Metohija*

by me


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Bridge over Ibar River in Kosovska Mitrovica (105,000 inh.) in Southern Serbian Province Kosovo i Metohija*

Kosovska Mitrovica is Serbia's 8th City

*by me


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Šumadija Square in Kosovska Mitrovica (Southern Serbian Province Kosovo i Metohija), behind you see the Landmark of the City*

by me


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Serbian-Orthodox Church in Kosovska Mitrovica (Southern Serbian Province Kosovo i Metohija), behind you see the southern Part of K.Mitrovica*

by me


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Divčibare Area (Western Serbia)*

by me


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Šumadija Region between Kragujevac & Rekovac (Central Serbia)*

by me


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

Kopaonik (Ski center) in Southern Serbia (2017 m) in summer


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

Old church in the mountains of South Eastern Serbia (Trgovište)


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

Lake Vlasina in South Eastern Serbia


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

Lake Vlasina II


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*Lazarove Livade - Southern Serbia*


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*Monastery Lepavina*


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*Backa*


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*Sopotnica*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*First School of Serbia (1833) in Kragujevac City (Šumadija Region)*

by me


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Center of Village Dulene (Šumadija Region / Central Serbia)*

by me


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*View from Beloševac (Part of Kragujevac City)*

by me


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*View from Ždraljica (Last Southern Part of Kragujevac City)*

Enjoy Spring in Šumadija

ps: in this Part of KG City exists a Waterfall (arround 8 m high)


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Saborna Church & Central Office from Serbian-Orthodox Šumadija Epoch (Glavna Street in Kragujevac City)*

by me


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*First Parliament of Serbia (1833) in Kragujevac City, Kragujevac is the first Capital City of Serbia too (1816 - 1870) after the 500 years Ottoman Occupation*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Historic Raška-Oblast Region (Southern Serbia)*

by me


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Mount Djeravica (2,656 m)*

Part of Dinaric Alps in Southern Serbia


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

Nice Serbia! Serbia is a land of great sport men and women.... they are always compiting against my country (Argentina) in some sport. But my favorite serbian player is Djokovic.

Nice to see your country!


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

The Pannonian Plain










Bravo Deki!


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Zlatibor mountain


----------



## Goyazny (Feb 1, 2009)

franpunk said:


> Nice Serbia! Serbia is a land of great sport men and women.... they are always compiting against my country (Argentina) in some sport. But my favorite serbian player is Djokovic.
> 
> Nice to see your country!


Next time we will kick your ass in football.
( This is a name for my new SF story where Argentinian footballers at 23th minute of a game gets heavy diarrhea at the field, and we win eventually...)


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Medjuvrsje, The West Morava River near Cacak town


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Zlatibor mountain(2)


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Zlatibor mountain


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Zlatibor mountain(2)


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Zlatibor mountain(3)


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Zlatibor mountain(4)


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Zlatibor mountain(5)


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

near Zajecar


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Divčibare Area*

by me


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Orašac near Arandjelovac City (Šumadija Region in Central Serbia)*

Here was the first Rebellion (15.02.1804) from Serbian Hero Karadjordje against the Ottoman Occupator

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Karadjordje


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Karadjordje Mounument befor the Sava Church (Belgrade)*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*View from Orašac (Šumadija Region)*

by me


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

*Morava meander*


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

*Hay stack in Sumadija*


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

*Mountains in Sumadija*


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

*Rainbow in Sumadian vilage*


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

*Takovo*


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

*Monastery Kalenic*


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*Some Serbian Food Specialities*


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*Western Morava River*


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

Remains of an old monastery (South-Western Serbia, Uvac)


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

Landscape on the Danube (Eastern Serbia)


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

The Danube River. Belgrade in the distance.


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

Stopića cave (Western Serbia)


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

Hills/Dunes of Deliblato (Northern Serbia)


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

Mount Babin zub (Eastern Serbia)


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

Rajko's cave (Eastern Serbia)


----------



## Banja Luka.RS. (Oct 30, 2008)

Novi Sad


----------



## Banja Luka.RS. (Oct 30, 2008)




----------



## Banja Luka.RS. (Oct 30, 2008)




----------



## Mrle (Aug 24, 2009)

grate pics!!! :booze:

beautiful serbia


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*Viminacium - Rests of an ancient Roman city *


----------



## Mrle (Aug 24, 2009)

*The Pannonian Plain - Vojvodina Province / Northern Serbia*


----------



## Mrle (Aug 24, 2009)

*Zaovine lake (National Park Tara)*


----------



## Mrle (Aug 24, 2009)




----------



## Mrle (Aug 24, 2009)

*Balkan Mountains (Stara Planina, 2.169 m) in Eastern Serbia*


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*Jesus Christ - Over 700 Years old Frescoes of the Decani Monastery*


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*Bela Reka - The White River*


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

Suva Planina (Dry Mountain) in South Eastern Serbia


----------



## Mrle (Aug 24, 2009)

*Pilj Waterfall (65,5 m) in Eastern Serbia*


----------



## Mrle (Aug 24, 2009)

*Skicenter Kopaonik (Southern Serbia)*


----------



## Mrle (Aug 24, 2009)

*one part of Waterfall Jelovarnik (71 m) in National Park Kopaonik (Southern Serbia)*


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

Landscape around *Lazar's Canyon *(Eastern Serbia)


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

Demižlok Canyon (Eastern Serbia)


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

Šar Planina (Shar Mountain) in Southern Serbia


----------



## Mrle (Aug 24, 2009)

красно! 

поздрав


----------



## Banja Luka.RS. (Oct 30, 2008)

Šumadija (Шумадија)


----------



## Banja Luka.RS. (Oct 30, 2008)

The Drina is a river in the Balkan Peninsula. It is a 346 kilometer (215 mi)-long tributary of the Sava River, and it forms most of the border between Bosnia and Herzegovina and Serbia. Its name is derived from the Latin name of the river, Drinus.


----------



## Banja Luka.RS. (Oct 30, 2008)




----------



## Mrle (Aug 24, 2009)

*C C C C Monument in Kragujevac City (Šumadija)*

The CCCC Cross is on Serbians Flag 




























**С*амо *С*лога *С*рбина *С*пашава / *S*amo *S*loga *S*rbina *S*pašava


----------



## Mrle (Aug 24, 2009)

*Kragujevac (Capital of Šumadija Region / Central Serbia)*

Serbia's 5th city (211,568 inh.)


----------



## Mrle (Aug 24, 2009)

*Šumadija Woods of Central Serbia*

Šuma (Serbian) = Woods


----------



## Kljunak (May 2, 2009)

Krusevac









Monastery Naupare


----------



## Kljunak (May 2, 2009)

Prizren, Sredska









Hram-Sv.Nikole


----------



## Kljunak (May 2, 2009)

Krusevac









Monastery Naupare


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

Windmill in Ravno Selo (Northern Serbia)


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

Orthodox Church in Belgrade










Restaurant on the Danube river, Belgrade










Sava river in Belgrade










Other impressions of Belgrade


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

Serbian Parliament in Belgrade


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

Natural Arches in Eastern Serbia


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

Mount Midzhor (2169 m, Eastern Serbia) in March


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

Monument to a Serbian soldier in the mountains of South Western Serbia


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

Old Roman bridge in Kumanica (South Western Serbia)


----------



## Mrle (Aug 24, 2009)

bravo kljunak, dobro doso u thread.


----------



## Mrle (Aug 24, 2009)

*Sava Church, Belgrade*


----------



## Mrle (Aug 24, 2009)

*Sava Church, Belgrade (2)*


----------



## Mrle (Aug 24, 2009)

*Golden Cross (12 m) of Sava Church, Belgrade*


----------



## nenea_hartia (Aug 19, 2009)

Hello neighbors, greetings from Romania! 
First, I have to say you have a great country and I saw here some awesome pictures. Second, allow me to offer you another perspective of Serbia, some beautiful Serbian landscapes of the Đerdap National Park viewed from the Romanian bank of Danube. I know, it's not only "one photo per post", but I hope nobody will be offended. So:


----------



## Mrle (Aug 24, 2009)

nenea_hartia said:


> Hello neighbors, greetings from Romania!
> First, I have to say you have a great country and I saw here some awesome pictures. Second, allow me to offer you another perspective of Serbia, some beautiful Serbian landscapes of the Đerdap National Park viewed from the Romanian bank of Danube. I know, it's not only "one photo per post", but I hope nobody will be offended. So:


thx romanian-orthodox brother/neighboor! Romania is amazing, too. I'm a big fan of dracula and his films too. one day i must go to draculas (vlad tepes's) casle in transelvania & the Paris of Balkan...Bukarest. 

greetings back


----------



## Mrle (Aug 24, 2009)

*Green Drina River*


----------



## Mrle (Aug 24, 2009)

*Serbia's 2 Mil Capital Belgrade / Београд*

forground the Sava River, background the Danube River (Red: Place where Sava flows into Danube)


----------



## Mrle (Aug 24, 2009)

*Sava flows into Danube*


----------



## Mrle (Aug 24, 2009)

*Vapa River near Sjenica / Сјеница (Historic Raška-Oblast (Рашка-Област)/Sandzak Region)*


----------



## Unknownsoldier (Jun 19, 2009)

Mrle said:


> the last census of population in Pristina/Kosovo & Metohija was 1991 (Priština: 240,000 inh.). i wait for a new census everything else is unacceptable. i even 300,000 :lol:


Well actually you're right. The real number of people living in Pristina is quite unclear... 

It is interesting how some cities have been growing in former Yugoslavia, and some haven't. Subotica was, after Beograd and Zagreb, the third biggest city in the Kingdom of Serbs, Croats and Slovenes in 1919. The three of them had just over 100.000 inhabitants. 

In the times of SFRJ, the biggest were Beograd, Zagreb, Ljubljana and then either Skopje or Sarajevo. 

Nowadays Subotica still has just around 100.000, Skopje and Sarajevo (and probably Pristina) have overthrown Ljubljana by far and Novi Sad, Nis and even Banja Luka are about the same size. Of course there is a reason for all of this, but ok, it's interesting.


----------



## Mrle (Aug 24, 2009)

Unknownsoldier said:


> Well actually you're right. The real number of people living in Pristina is quite unclear...
> 
> It is interesting how some cities have been growing in former Yugoslavia, and some haven't. Subotica was, after Beograd and Zagreb, the third biggest city in the Kingdom of Serbs, Croats and Slovenes in 1919. The three of them had just over 100.000 inhabitants.
> 
> ...


i thing that Pristina is not bigger of Ljubljana.

ps: SFRJ: Beograd, Zagreb,Skopje,Sarajevo,Ljubljana,Novi Sad,Nis 


*Serbian-Orthodox Church in Kosovo Polje / Косово Поље*


----------



## Mrle (Aug 24, 2009)

*Serbian-Orthodox Monastery Gračanica / Грачаница in Gračanica (UNESCO World Heritage)*

Built 1320 (14 century) by Serbian King Milutin near Priština City, Province Kosovo i Metohija


----------



## Mrle (Aug 24, 2009)

*Monastery Gračanica / Грачаница (2)*

Frescoes 14 century


----------



## Mrle (Aug 24, 2009)

*Serbian-Orthodox Church in Istok / Исток (Province Kosovo i Metohija / Косово & Метохија)*


----------



## Mrle (Aug 24, 2009)

*Serbian-Orthodox Church St.Uroš beside a Mosque in Uroševac / Урошевац (Province Kosovo)*


----------



## Mrle (Aug 24, 2009)

*Serbian-Orthodox Monastery Patriarchate of Peć (UNESCO World Heritage)*

Near City of Peć / Пећ in Metohija Region, the foundation walls of this Monastery are from 11 Century.


----------



## Mrle (Aug 24, 2009)

*Monastery Patriarchate of Peć (2)*

now in red (at 2008), the old style was better hno:


----------



## Mrle (Aug 24, 2009)

*Monastery Patriarchate of Peć (3)*

Fresco's from 13 century


----------



## Mrle (Aug 24, 2009)

*Monastery Patriarchate of Peć (4)*


----------



## Mrle (Aug 24, 2009)

*Serbian-Orthodox Monastery Visoki Dečani (UNESCO World Heritage)*

This Monastery built 1328 (14 century) by Serbian King Stefan Uroš Dečanski near City Dečani / Дечани in Metohija Region


----------



## Mrle (Aug 24, 2009)

*Monastery Visoki Dečani (2)*

Frescoe's from 14 century are in good preservation


----------



## WladYslaW (Mar 8, 2007)

I see a lot of Churches are in Serbia. Very nice!


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

Excellent,@Mrle....:cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

*Greetings from Serbia * :lol: A short retrospective...:nuts:


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

*Fetislam Fortress - Eastern Serbia*


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

*Gradac Monastery XIII century - Southwestern Serbia*


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

*Smederevo Fortress,last Serbian medieval city - Central Serbia*


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

*Felix Romuliana,Gamzigrad (UNESCO) - Eastern Serbia*


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

*Rtanj Mountain - Eastern Serbia*


----------



## Mrle (Aug 24, 2009)

V_E_J_Z_I_K said:


> Excellent,@Mrle....:cheers::cheers::cheers:


hvala bato



WladYslaW said:


> I see a lot of Churches are in Serbia. Very nice!


yes my slavic orthodox brother, serbia is renowned for his old medieval Churches & Monasterys. alone in Kosovo/Metohija & Raška-Oblast (Serbia) Area & Montenegro are hundreds of hundreds medieval serbian-orthodox buildings.

let's get from Kosovo/Metohija to Raška-Oblast Monasterys...


*Serbian-Orthodox Peters church (UNESCO World Heritage)*

Built arround 850 (9 Century), Fresco from 12/13 Century (Novi Pazar City - Historic Raška-Oblast / Sandzak Region). The Graves are very old, too. Peters Church is the oldest in Serbia.


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

*Palic Lake - Northern Serbia*


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

*Taorska Vrela - Western Serbia*


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

*Prokletije Mountains (Serbia,Montenegro,Albania) - Southern Serbia*


----------



## Mrle (Aug 24, 2009)

*Peters church (2)*


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

*Divcibare Mountain - Western Serbia*


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

*Usce Center - Belgrade*


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

*Danube-Tisa-Danube Canal - Northern Serbia*


----------



## Mrle (Aug 24, 2009)

uuu brate amazing pics i love serbia! :booze:

:dance:

*Stari Ras (UNESCO World Heritage)*

This are the Ruins of Serbia's first Capital City near Novi Pazar City


----------



## Mrle (Aug 24, 2009)

*Serbian-Orthodox Monastery Sopoćani (UNESCO World Heritage)*

Built 1252 by Serbian King Stefan, the Monastery is 16km from Novi Pazar City (Historic Raška-Oblast / Sandzak Region)


----------



## Mrle (Aug 24, 2009)

*Monastery Sopoćani (2)*

Frescoe's from 13 century


----------



## Mrle (Aug 24, 2009)

*Arap Mosque in Novi Pazar (Raška-Oblast/Sandzak Region)*


----------



## Mrle (Aug 24, 2009)

*Monastery Djurdjevi Stupovi / Ђурђеви Ступови (Raška-Oblast)*

3km from Novi Pazar built 1171 (12 century)


----------



## Mrle (Aug 24, 2009)

*Monastery Djurdjevi Stupovi (2)*

Fresco 12 century


----------



## republic_srpska (Sep 2, 2009)

V_E_J_Z_I_K said:


> *Greetings from Serbia * :lol: A short retrospective...:nuts:



More than awesome! Wonderful country!:cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## Mrle (Aug 24, 2009)

*Srbian-Orthodx Kocul Monastery (14 century) near Raška city*


----------



## Mrle (Aug 24, 2009)

*Serbian-Orthodox Monastery Studenica / Студеница (UNESCO World Heritage)*

Built 1196 by Serbian King Stefan Nemanja between Kraljevo & Raška


----------



## Mrle (Aug 24, 2009)

*Monastery Studenica / Студеница (2)*

Fresco from end of 12 begin of 13 century


----------



## Mrle (Aug 24, 2009)

*Monastery Studenica / Студеница (3)*


----------



## Mrle (Aug 24, 2009)

*Mount Rusulija / Русулија (2,379 m) in Metohija Region / Prokletije mountains*


----------



## Mrle (Aug 24, 2009)

*deep woods of Šumadija region *

this are Glediće Mountains, behind the highest pick the Crni Vrh Mountain (958 m)


----------



## Mrle (Aug 24, 2009)

*Mountains of Raška-Oblast region in Dinaric Alps*


----------



## Mrle (Aug 24, 2009)

*Iron gate at Danube River (Carpathian Mountains) *


----------



## Mrle (Aug 24, 2009)

*Mount Midzor (2,161 m) in Balkan Mountains (serb/bulg: Stara Planina)*


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*Monastery Pokajnica, Velika Plana*


----------



## Mrle (Aug 24, 2009)

*Mount Djeravica (2,656 m) in Prokletije Mountains*


----------



## Mrle (Aug 24, 2009)

*Besna Kobila (1,922 m) - Begin Rhodope Mountains Area*


----------



## Mrle (Aug 24, 2009)

*Crni Vrh (2,558 m) in the Šar Mountains*


----------



## Mrle (Aug 24, 2009)

*Deliblatska Peščara / Делиблатска Пешчара *

Deliblatska Peščara is the largest sandy terrain in Europe


----------



## Mrle (Aug 24, 2009)

*Sava River in Sremska Mitrovica *


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

River Islands near Slankamen, Northern Serbia










Ribarsko Island in Novi Sad, Northern Serbia


----------



## Mrle (Aug 24, 2009)

*Canyon in Devil Town / Djavolja Varoš / Ђавоља Варош*


----------



## Mrle (Aug 24, 2009)

*Devil Town / Djavolja Varoš / Ђавоља Варош (2)*


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Some really great stuff in this thread  Serbia is an exceptional beauty in some areas.



*BUT PLEASE: DON'T FORGET TO CREDIT YOUR SOURCES, PEOPLE!

Give the link of your source or the page where you got them under your photo.
OTHERWISE your posts might get deleted. *

Thanks for the attention.


----------



## Mrle (Aug 24, 2009)

Danke Erbse 

ps: Bilder sind meistens von imagehack daher brauche ich auch kein Link drunter zusetzen den beim zuviel anklicken von imagehack Quellen geht das Bild nach einer Zeit verloren. Auserdem guck dir die Threads an da hat fast keiner ein Link unter seinen Bildern. Warum kommst du ausgerechnet zu uns Serben...? Klingt leicht nach Provokation.

MfG


*Pilj Waterfall (65,5 m)*


----------



## Citac (Jul 9, 2009)

V_E_J_Z_I_K said:


> *Stopica Cave - Western Serbia*



Beyond imagination !
Thank you, just beautiful, splendid work of love.
Keep walking.:applause:


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Mrle said:


> Danke Erbse
> 
> ps: Bilder sind meistens von imagehack daher brauche ich auch kein Link drunter zusetzen den beim zuviel anklicken von imagehack Quellen geht das Bild nach einer Zeit verloren. Auserdem guck dir die Threads an da hat fast keiner ein Link unter seinen Bildern. Warum kommst du ausgerechnet zu uns Serben...? Klingt leicht nach Provokation.


You're welcome  But please stick to English.

I didn't come to you Serbs exclusively. I don't provocate anyone, strange conclusion.
I inform people around here from time to time. From any country.
I'm also posting this in the German thread.

It's going to become a general rule to *credit the sources of your photos*.
If some won't follow it, we'll warn him about it. If he still won't do, there we go: Another warning, then brig, then ban.


So, stay on the safe side and *credit the photo sources!*

It really isn't that hard to tell where you got the photos. "Imageshack" isn't the source, that's the uploading service. Tell us where you got them from and everything's fine.


Recht herzlichen Dank für die Aufmerksamkeit


----------



## Citac (Jul 9, 2009)

Mrle said:


> *Mount Midzor (2,161 m) in Balkan Mountains (serb/bulg: Stara Planina)*



Awesome beauty! Thank you.


----------



## Citac (Jul 9, 2009)

Srdjan Adamovic said:


> Slice of Life



Just lovely ! Thank you for -“Slice of Life”.


----------



## Mrle (Aug 24, 2009)

erbse said:


> You're welcome  But please stick to English.
> 
> I didn't come to you Serbs exclusively. I don't provocate anyone, strange conclusion.
> I inform people around here from time to time. From any country.
> ...



es gibt aber Seiten...andere Foren wo man diese Bilder findet aber kein Absender drauf steht sondern halt nur von imagehack hochgeladen wurden. Auserdem versau unseren Thread bitte nicht mit deinen Komentaren alles weitere per pm an mich.


ps: lol Recht herzlichen Dank für...


ja ja bite bite kajne problem


----------



## Mrle (Aug 24, 2009)

*Spring in Šumadija / Шумадија*

Village Velike Pčelice / Велике Пчелице


----------



## JohnDeere (Aug 7, 2007)

Fantastic country!! Great pictures!! Bravo Srbja !


----------



## Mrle (Aug 24, 2009)

*by me*

*Glediće Mountains/ Гледићке Планине (Šumadija / Шумадија)*

Begin of Glediće Mountains. (forground Village Velike Pčelice, background my Homevillage Dulene & the highest pick in this Area Mount Crni Vrh (958 m) ). Crni vrh is the border between 3 Villages (Dulene,Glediće & Bajčetina). In Bajčetina was a celebrity serbian politician born, Tomislav Nikolić former lider of SRS now lider from SNS who lost 2008 the last elections by the presidential elections in Serbia against acting president Boris Tadić.

Glediće Mountains are Šumadian 2nd highest Mountain & deepest Wood Area after the Rudnik Mountains, from southern Kragujevac in north 35km to West Morava River in northern Kraljevo Area.


----------



## Citac (Jul 9, 2009)

V_E_J_Z_I_K said:


> *Greetings from Serbia * :lol: A short retrospective...:nuts:





republic_srpska said:


> More than awesome! Wonderful country!:cheers::cheers::cheers:



Yes in did. Beautiful country. Hmm…sometimes I wonder do we really know what we have, how blessed we are? 
Thank you. :cheers:


----------



## JohnDeere (Aug 7, 2007)

Лепа земља, поздрав браћа Пољски Словена !


----------



## Mrle (Aug 24, 2009)

V E J Z I K jebo si mu kevu sa ovom slikom. :nuts: m))

na to noze jedna rakica 











:booze: :rock:

:naughty: 

this is finest old Sljivovic from Gledice Mountains in Sumadija region


----------



## Mrle (Aug 24, 2009)

JohnDeere said:


> Лепа земља, поздрав браћа Пољски Словена !


hvala ti bratko! ti si uvek dobro dosao.

pozdrav
mi sloveni 


*Šlivovica - Serbian National Drink*

Copyright: Aleks

The blue gold of Serbia

Serbia is the biggest producer of plums in Europe. And Sumadija is the biggest plum producing region in Serbia . It's no wonder therefore that at my visit there this month I found so many trees with big and juicy plums. In the workshop you can see one of the most famous Serbian products, slivovica, made out of the best plums. The one you see in the workshop is a home made, put in a well known bottle )


----------



## Mrle (Aug 24, 2009)

*Bridge *

Little Dulenka River in Village Dulene


----------



## Mrle (Aug 24, 2009)

*Spring*

Behind this Area is the Spring of Dulenka River in Village Dulene in Glediće Mountains,Šumadija


----------



## Mrle (Aug 24, 2009)

Later the Dulenka River composed of any belchers...


*Dulenka River (3)*


----------



## Mrle (Aug 24, 2009)

*Dulenka River (4)*


----------



## Mrle (Aug 24, 2009)

*Dulenka River (5)*


----------



## Mrle (Aug 24, 2009)

*little Dulene lake / Dulensko jezero *


----------



## Mrle (Aug 24, 2009)

*Dulenka River Waterfall from the Dulene lake*


----------



## Mrle (Aug 24, 2009)

...20m wider two other dulenka river waterfall & a little swimming pool / Šumadija. behind you see the first waterfall after this hill is the dulene lake


----------



## Mrle (Aug 24, 2009)

*old Fortress from medieval times in Zvečan / Звечан (Province Kosovo / Косово)*


----------



## Mrle (Aug 24, 2009)

*Province Kosovo i Metohija / Косово и Метохија in Leposavić / Лeпосавић Area*


----------



## Mrle (Aug 24, 2009)

*Citycenter of Kosovska Mitrovica / Косовска Митровица (105,000 inh.) Province Kosovo / Косово*

Bridge over Ibar River. K.Mitrovica is Serbia's 8th city & 3rd biggest of this Province.


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

@Mrle brate,recicu ti ovo na nasem,srpskom,ne raspravljaj se sa onima "bez kulture" o Kosovu i Metohiji,zatvorice temu,a i popices ban zajedno sa njim,a to im i jeste cilj,govorim ti iz iskustva...samo napred,bori se slikama,pokazi zasto je Kosovo srpsko..... :cheers:


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

*Banat - Northern Serbia*



By Dragoljub Zamurovic


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

*River Danube,detail (rukavci) - Northern Serbia*



By Dragoljub Zamurovic


----------



## Mrle (Aug 24, 2009)

*Village Lešak / Лешак (Southern Serbian Province Kosovo*


----------



## Mrle (Aug 24, 2009)

*Monument in Kosovska Mitrovica beside the Ibar bridge (Kosovo i Metohija)*

killed civilians & soldiers


----------



## Mrle (Aug 24, 2009)

*Monument in Kosovska Mitrovica (2)*


----------



## Mrle (Aug 24, 2009)

*Šumadija sqare, behind the landmark of Kosovska Mitrovica (Kosovo i Metohija)*


----------



## Mrle (Aug 24, 2009)

Foolish Farmer said:


> Lying and provoking? I'm not a member of the SRS. There is absolutely no need to offend me! According to your pic the distance between Peja and this kind of billboard is 132 km, which is unrealistic!. :lol: So it has to be somewhere in the Sandsak.


lol :bash:

when you come from raska-oblast to kosovo natur border you have arround 50km threough kosovo to Kosovska Mitrovica... then to pec arround 80km. 

you are albanian what do you know about serbia, i see nothing... hno: original you & your islamic ancestors come in the last 500 years with the Ottomans and his empire from albania (Tirana area). this pic is from leposavic area


*natural border between Kosovo Province & Raška-Oblast/Sandzak region*


----------



## Mrle (Aug 24, 2009)

*Village Sočanica / Сочаница*

between Leposavić & Zvečan


----------



## Mrle (Aug 24, 2009)

*Village Sočanica / Сочаница (2)*

between Leposavić & Zvečan


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*source: flickr*

Mount *Djeravica* (2656 m, _highest point in Serbia_!) South Western Serbia


----------



## Kljunak (May 2, 2009)

Apatin









Serbian Orthodox Church


----------



## Kljunak (May 2, 2009)

Backa Palanka


Serbian Orthodox Church


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*The Sava River, crossing Belgrade*


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*The Raca River*


----------



## Mrle (Aug 24, 2009)

*Serbian National Food*

at Orthodox Easter in my Homevillage Dulene / Šumadija. the lamb & the pork are from Glediće Mountains, too. Hristos Vaskrse


----------



## Mrle (Aug 24, 2009)

:drunk:


----------



## Mrle (Aug 24, 2009)

*Pasulj - Serbian Bean Soup (Serbian National Food)*

fantastic pasulj boys, my aunt cook it on Orthodox Good Friday (Easter Time)


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

@ Foolish Farmer: Can you please stop to troll and provoce here with your Visions of a "Great Albania"!?hno: This is a Thread about Serbia, so if you want, you can post pics here of our beautiful Country and not discuss about politics...

It's sad that every 2nd week some Users come always to troll in this Thread...hno:

Thanks


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*Spomen Obelezija, Sremski Front*


----------



## Mrle (Aug 24, 2009)

*Sping in Dulene (Orthodox Easter)*

the white tree's are plum tree's. Šumadija region is renowned for many & good plums maybe the best of Balkan, later of them compounded good Šljivovica drink.


----------



## Mrle (Aug 24, 2009)

*Sping in Dulene (2)*


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

*I have just issued an infraction for a person who insists on interrupting these photo threads with politicization. I do not put these warnings here for fun and entertainment. Kindly contact me immediately if anyone continues to do so, and I will apply more infractions, briggings, or bannings if necessary to keep these photo threads friendly and free of politicization. Thank you*


----------



## republic_srpska (Sep 2, 2009)

Thank you


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

Mrle said:


> *Y Tower in Šumadija's capital Kragujevac*


Ova se slika stalno ponavlja! hno:

P.S.: Što ne koristiš one mape koje koriste ovde svi. Te sa paintom nacrtane su katastrofa :lol:


----------



## Mrle (Aug 24, 2009)

Ivo Andrić;42591208 said:


> Ova se slika stalno ponavlja! hno:
> 
> P.S.: Što ne koristiš one mape koje koriste ovde svi. Te sa paintom nacrtane su katastrofa :lol:


ja sam ovu sliku prvi put stavio na internet tako da ne znam kad se ova slika ponavljala? :nuts:

ps: a meni se ova prirodna mapa mnogo bolje svidja nego ostale.


----------



## Mrle (Aug 24, 2009)

*Kupus (Serbian National Food)*


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

"Green eye" lake in Northern Serbia (Frushka Gora hills)


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

*Djeravica - Southern Serbia*



by panoramio


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

*Donji Milanovac,Danube - Eastern Serbia*



By panoramio


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

*Kopaonik Mountain (N.P.) - Southern Serbia*



By panoramio


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

*Crna stena - Eastern Serbia*



By panoramio


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

*Smilovici Lake - Southeastern Serbia*



By panoramio


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

*Topli Do - Eastern Serbia*



By Panoramio


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

*Stolski krs - Eastern Serbia*



By panoramio


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

*Djerdap gorge (N.P.) - Eastern Serbia*



By panoramio


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

@ VEJZIK

Beautiful pics! :cheers:


Orthodox Church in the mountains of *Central Serbia* (in fall)


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*source: panoramio*

Mountains of *Central Serbia* (*Ibar valley* near Kraljevo)


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*source: panoramio*

*Prokletije* Mountain Range in South Western Serbia


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

Remains of the ancient fortress of *Ras*, *one of the first capitals of the medieval Serbian state of Raška*, and the most important one for a long period of time. Located in today's region of Raška or Sandžak (Turkish name) of Serbia, the city was right in the centre of the early medieval state that started to spread in all directions. *It was founded between 8th and 10th centuries* and got deserted sometime in the 13th century.


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*sources: flickr + wikipedia*

Old fortress in *Užice*, Western Serbia (built between the 12th and 13th centuries)


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*by Alexey DZ, flickr*

*Ribnica lake*, Western Serbia










*Zlatibor Mountains*, Western Serbia


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Stara Planina*, South Eastern Serbia


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Kopaonik *Mountain, Southern Serbia


----------



## Mrle (Aug 24, 2009)

Ivo... mozemo thread da nazivamo isto 2 or 3 slike po postu...  ali dok ne promenimo naziv samo jednu udari po post...nismo valjda tako ne iztrpljiv narod. 

u svakom slucaju slike izuvaju :cheers:


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*Central Serbia*


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*Subotica*





Photo by Nikolic


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*Jalovik*


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*Gradska Kafana - Sombor*


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*Nationalpark Golija*


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*Nationalpark Golija (2)*


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*Banja Koviljača - The Koviljača Spa*


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*Belgrade*


----------



## Mrle (Aug 24, 2009)

*Welcome to Serbia*


----------



## Mrle (Aug 24, 2009)

*Welcome to Serbia (2)*


----------



## Mrle (Aug 24, 2009)

*Pannonian Plain (Vojvodina lowland)*


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

*Village Kamensko* near Kraljevo


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

*Village Crtenj* near Kraljevo


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

*Village Crtenj* near Kraljevo


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

*Studenica Monastery*

The magnificent medieval Studenica Monastery is situated in the beautiful valley of Studenica River, 200 km south form Belgrade and 39 km south from Kraljevo in central Serbia. It is close to the confluence of Studenica and Ibar Rivers along the most prominent Kings' Valley named after numerous sacral structures built by Serbian medieval Kings.


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

*Monastery Žiča*

For the seat of the archbishopric Zica was determined, the new memorial of his brother Stefan. On the occasion of the dedication of the finished monastery Zica, the Archbishop Sava crowned his brother Stefan the king. That is how Serbia got its "first-crowned king".


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

*Monastery Žiča(2)*


----------



## Mrle (Aug 24, 2009)

*Village Velike Pčelice / Велике Пчелице*


----------



## Mrle (Aug 24, 2009)

*Village Velike Pčelice / Велике Пчелице (2)*


----------



## Mrle (Aug 24, 2009)

*deep Woods in Glediće Mountains*

Village Dulene


----------



## Mrle (Aug 24, 2009)

*Village Dulene / Дулене (2)*

fresh water for drink


----------



## republic_srpska (Sep 2, 2009)

Mrle said:


> *Spring of Mlava river*



Really nice! I was there long time ago... some 10+ years with school... but it really is nice!


----------



## republic_srpska (Sep 2, 2009)

JohnDeere said:


> Serbia is it my favorite quantry ! I'm suporting polish & serbian team during European Volleyball Chempionship ! I hope we both will going to final match!!


Thanks Slavic brother 

Let's hope for both final


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice photos from Serbia :cheers:


----------



## Mrle (Aug 24, 2009)

*Village Gornja Sabanta / Горња Сабанта*


----------



## Mrle (Aug 24, 2009)




----------



## Mrle (Aug 24, 2009)

*little creek in Devil Town*


----------



## Mrle (Aug 24, 2009)

*Raška-Oblast region*


----------



## Mrle (Aug 24, 2009)




----------



## republic_srpska (Sep 2, 2009)

*Niš city* by Nemanja


----------



## republic_srpska (Sep 2, 2009)

*Niš city* by Nemanja


----------



## republic_srpska (Sep 2, 2009)

*Novi Sad* by Boda Tajson


----------



## republic_srpska (Sep 2, 2009)

*NIŠ city* by Nemanja


----------



## republic_srpska (Sep 2, 2009)

*NIŠ* by Nemanja


----------



## republic_srpska (Sep 2, 2009)

*Prizren* southern Serbia


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

Sokolov Kamen, South Eastern Serbia




















edited by Taller, Better


----------



## republic_srpska (Sep 2, 2009)

Nice one Ivo:cheers:


----------



## Mrle (Aug 24, 2009)

*Šumadija region (Winter)*


----------



## Mrle (Aug 24, 2009)

*typical wedding celebration in Serbia*

this is a wedding celebration in Šumadija, this region is popular for his great marriage party's with 400-600 guests.


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

Sremski Karlovci, Northern Serbia


----------



## Mrle (Aug 24, 2009)

*Šar National Park in Štrpce municipality of Šar mountains*


----------



## Mrle (Aug 24, 2009)

*View of serbian municipality of Štrpce (10,000 inh.) in Šar Planina Area*


----------



## Mrle (Aug 24, 2009)

*Serbian-Orthodox church in Štrpce*


----------



## Mrle (Aug 24, 2009)

*Rocky Balboa Monument in Žitište*


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

Bravo mrle! Zadnje slike su lijepe! :cheers:


----------



## Mrle (Aug 24, 2009)

*Rugovo valley*


----------



## Banja Luka.RS. (Oct 30, 2008)

Mrle bolje obrati paznju na kvalitet nego na kvantitet. 

Ima ovde super slika ali nemojte zatrpavati thread sa milion slika koje i nisu bas nesto posebne, bolje da ima manje slika ali da su sve kvalitetne. Bez uvrede, ovo je samo moje misljenje.


----------



## Mrle (Aug 24, 2009)

*Batlavsko jezero / Batlava lake in Podujevo area of Province Kosovo*


----------



## Mrle (Aug 24, 2009)

*Prokletije mountains in Serbia, till 2,656 m*


----------



## Mrle (Aug 24, 2009)

*St.Petka church in Beška / Бешка*


----------



## Mrle (Aug 24, 2009)

*Ibar valley & the Maglic fortress (13 century)*


----------



## republic_srpska (Sep 2, 2009)

Mrle said:


> *Šar National Park in Štrpce municipality of Šar mountains*




Very nice pic Mrle


----------



## Kljunak (May 2, 2009)

Paracin


----------



## republic_srpska (Sep 2, 2009)

*Paštrik* southern Serbian province of Kosovo and Metohija:cheers:


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

Šar National Park in Štrpce municipality of Šar mountains. OK


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*source: panoramio*

Lake *Djerdap* near* Lepenski Vir*, Eastern Serbia


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*source: panoramio*

*Bela Crkva* and surrounding, North Eastern Serbia


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*source: panoramio*

Bela Crkva and surrounding II


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*source: panoramio*

*Danube* river/lake *Djerdap* near *Ram*, North Eastern Serbia


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*source: panoramio*

Cathedral in *Vršac*, North Eastern Serbia


----------



## Mrle (Aug 24, 2009)

земљаци... дали сте за то да иза српски назива градова o косову напишемо и шиптарски назив?


----------



## Mrle (Aug 24, 2009)

*Miruša / Мируша waterfalls of Metohija*


----------



## republic_srpska (Sep 2, 2009)

Mrle said:


> земљаци... дали сте за то да иза српски назива градова o косову напишемо и шиптарски назив?


Za tim nema nikakve potrebe. Imaju oni svoju zemlju, pa nek u Alb. pisu na svom jeziku. :cheers:


----------



## Mrle (Aug 24, 2009)

*Devil Town*


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

^^ Why is this place called Devil Town? :dunno:


----------



## Mrle (Aug 24, 2009)

FLAWDA-FELLA said:


> ^^ Why is this place called Devil Town? :dunno:


this place are in a red-orange-yellow canyon area and the 202 pyramids comes from the red ground like Devils up to 15m high. in fables the devil & the Hell are red, too... understand? 


here the Devil Town


----------



## Mrle (Aug 24, 2009)

and here the Devil's but shhh you see in forground some Devils sleep.


----------



## Mrle (Aug 24, 2009)

here the red Devil Spring directly from the Hell  the Villigers arround Devil Town tell scary story's about Devil Town at night ^^


----------



## Mrle (Aug 24, 2009)

Devil's Water in Devil's Town, a mineralwater Spring in the Canyon. good for eyes


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

Thanks for the information Mrle, but that place is a little too creepy for me because I am an :angel:.


----------



## Borisnifk (Oct 10, 2008)

Excellent thread and thank you for the beautiful photos.


----------



## republic_srpska (Sep 2, 2009)

FLAWDA-FELLA said:


> ^^ Why is this place called Devil Town? :dunno:


You have the legends about the name and the place here ---> www.djavoljavaros.com :cheers:


----------



## republic_srpska (Sep 2, 2009)

*NIŠ city*


















































by Nemanja


----------



## Mrle (Aug 24, 2009)

Borisnifk said:


> Excellent thread and thank you for the beautiful photos.



i bre...


----------



## Mrle (Aug 24, 2009)

*UNI Library in Priština city*


----------



## Mrle (Aug 24, 2009)

*Gazimestan / Газиместан Monument (UNESCO)*

Kosovo the Heart of Serbia till 1389, the Gazimestan Monument on Kosovo Polje near Priština city remembered on the thousands of thousands fallen serbs at the Kosovo Battle at 28 June 1389 against the Ottomans. From 1389 till 1912 the Heart of Serbia was under Ottoman Empire.


----------



## Mrle (Aug 24, 2009)

*Beautiful Serbia*

Southern Province Kosovo i Metohija / Косово и Метохија











СРБИЈА ! :cheers:


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

*Sicevacka Gorge - Southern Serbia*



By Panoramio


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

*Zlatar Lake - Southwestern Serbia*



By Panoramio


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

*General Hospital Pancevo - Northern Serbia*



By Panoramio


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

*Smederevo - Central Serbia*



By Panoramio


----------



## Mrle (Aug 24, 2009)

V_E_J_Z_I_K said:


> @*Mrle*,pisacu na srpskom posto se tebi obracam i ne mora svako da cita.Ova tvoja fotka mi se najvise svidja i to zato sto ima proporciju (platforme i ljudi u poredjenju sa kamenim skulpturama),odlican posao,nadam se da ti ne smeta sto cu ovu fotku postaviti,cini mi se sto ti nisi...Bravo...
> Mogao bi i da napises i ostavis one dve legende o Djavoljoj Varosi (sa konjanicima i svatovima)
> Sto se tice tvog predloga nemam nista protiv,cak je pozeljno,ipak su oni ravnopravni (ali nelojalni) gradjani drzave Srbije...
> 
> ...



hvala brate naravno mozes da postavis a za te 2 legende ne znam. i ti izuvas sa slikama mnogo su lepe 

pozdrav


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

*For the benefit of international viewers here, please use the pm system to send each other messages in languages other than English. If a person cannot speak English, then please just post photos, as this is a photography thread. Thank you*


----------



## Mrle (Aug 24, 2009)

Denicka said:


> Как красиво!!! Serbia is so beautifull!!! )))


thx my friend. hvala bratko!

*Serbian-Orthodox Monastery Gračanica / Грачаница (UNESCO World Heritage)*

This monastery built 1320 by Serbian King Stefan Uroš II. Milutin near Priština city


----------



## Mrle (Aug 24, 2009)

*Danube river in Vojvodina/northern Serbia*


----------



## Mrle (Aug 24, 2009)

*Pannonian Plain in province Vojvodina / Војводина (21.506 km²)*


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

*Sombor - Northern Serbia*



By Panoramio


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

*St Sava Temple - Belgrade*



By Panoramio


----------



## republic_srpska (Sep 2, 2009)

V_E_J_Z_I_K said:


> *Sombor - Northern Serbia*
> 
> 
> 
> By Panoramio



Wow... brilliant photo!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mrle (Aug 24, 2009)

*St.Uroš church beside a mosque in Урошевац / Uroševac / Ferizaj*


----------



## republic_srpska (Sep 2, 2009)

njemanja said:


> po meni, to nije losa ideja! tako cemo lepo da im pokazemo da cenimo njihovu autonomiju na tom prostoru koji JESTE u srbiji!!!:cheers:


Really no reason... Zbunicemo strance


----------



## republic_srpska (Sep 2, 2009)

Mrle said:


> thx my friend. hvala bratko!
> 
> *Serbian-Orthodox Monastery Gračanica / Грачаница (UNESCO World Heritage)*
> 
> This monastery built 1320 by Serbian King Stefan Uroš II. Milutin near Priština city



Very nice angle :cheers:


----------



## Mrle (Aug 24, 2009)

*Vojvodina*


----------



## Mrle (Aug 24, 2009)

*Vojvodina*


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

Sunflowers in the lowlands of Northern Serbia (*Banat* region, Province *Vojvodina*)


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Carska Bara* is the largest individual bog and one of the major nature reserves in Serbia. It is located in the Banat region of the province of Vojvodina.


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*source: panoramio*

*Okanj*, Northern Serbia


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*source: panoramio*

City hall of *Sombor*, North Western Serbia


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Golubac* Fortress, Eastern Serbia


----------



## Mrle (Aug 24, 2009)

.........


----------



## Mrle (Aug 24, 2009)

*Radonic Gorge*

Kosovo i Metohija


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

*Celine - Southwestern Serbia*



By Panoramio


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

*Sjenica - Southwestern Serbia*



By Panoramio


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

*Zrenjanin - Morthern Serbia*



By Panoramio


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

*Suva Mountain - Eastern Serbia
*



By Panoramio


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

*Topli Do - Eastern Serbia*



By Panoramio


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

*Becej - Northern Serbia*



By Panoramio


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

*Ada Ciganlija - Belgrade*



By Panoramio


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

*Becej (2) - Northern Serbia*



By Panoramio


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

*Bac Fortress - Northern Serbia*



By Panoramio


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

*Vrsac - Northern Serbia*



By Panoramio


----------



## sharky_88 (Jun 14, 2008)

Mrle said:


> *Vojvodina*


What is this red one ?


btw. great thread, added to my subscriptions


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

sharky_88 said:


> What is this red one ?
> 
> 
> btw. great thread, added to my subscriptions


Thanks,a lot,btw... :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:



By Dragoljub Zamurovic



:nuts:


----------



## Mrle (Aug 24, 2009)

our breadbasket... Vojvodina ^^


----------



## Mrle (Aug 24, 2009)

*Šumadija *


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

^^ Yes,my brother :cheers:

*Banat - Northern Serbia*



By Dragoljub Zamurovic


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

*Banat - Northern Serbia*



By Panoramio


----------



## Mrle (Aug 24, 2009)

*Bukovački Dol (2)*


----------



## Mrle (Aug 24, 2009)

*Uvac gorge*


----------



## Mrle (Aug 24, 2009)

*Eagle over Uvac gorge*


----------



## Mrle (Aug 24, 2009)

*West Morava river in Ovčar Kablar gorge (Spa)*


----------



## Mrle (Aug 24, 2009)

*Krupanj spring*


----------



## Mrle (Aug 24, 2009)




----------



## Mrle (Aug 24, 2009)

*Pilj (69 m) in Old Mountain (Stara Planina/Balkan's)*


----------



## Mrle (Aug 24, 2009)

*Kapetan Misin breg *

behind the Djerdap lake on Danube (Iron Gate)


----------



## Mrle (Aug 24, 2009)

*Suva Planina / Dry Mountain*

highest peak is Trem (1,810 m)









http://photo.net/


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

*Source of the Drim River - Southern Serbia*



By Panoramio


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

*Krupajsko Vrelo - Eastern Serbia*



By Panoramio


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

Divcibare Mountain - Western Serbia



By Panoramio


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

*Rtanj Mountain - Eastern Serbia*



By Panoramio


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

*Svrljig Fortress - Eastern Serbia
*



By Panoramio


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

*Old City - Belgrade*



By Panoramio


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

*Rugova Gorge - Southern Serbia*



By Panoramio


----------



## Mrle (Aug 24, 2009)

*Šar Mountains in Serbian Site up to 2,651 m (FYRO Macedonia border)*

near small city of Štrpce


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

*Djeravica,Perokletije Mountains - Southern Serbia*



By Panoramio


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

*Pester,Village - Southwestern Serbia*



By Panoramio


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

*Knez Mihajlova St - Belgrade*



By Panoramio


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

*Pester - Southwestern Serbia*



By Panoramio


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

*Stara Mountain - Eastern Serbia*



By Panoramio


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

*Divcibare - Western Serbia*



By Panoramio


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

*Sar Mountain (N.P.) - Southern Serbia
*


By Panoramio


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

*Novi Sad - Northern Serbia*



By Panoramio


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

*Sopotnica Village - Southwestern Serbia*



By Panoramio


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

*Kopaonik Mountain (N.P.) - Southern Serbia*



By Panoramio


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

*Big War Island - Belgrade*



By Panoramio


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

*Karlovačka gimnazija ( 1791 ) - Northern Serbia*



By Dragoljub Zamurovic


----------



## Mrle (Aug 24, 2009)

*Serbian municipal of Štrpce (10,000 inh.) at Šar National Park / Skicenter Brezovica*


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

*Vrnjacka Spa - Central Serbia*



By Panoramio


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

*Kopaonik Mountain (N.P.) - Southern Serbia*



By Panoramio


----------



## Mrle (Aug 24, 2009)

*by jelenaj*

*Among the clouds - Stara Planina / Old Mountain*


----------



## Mrle (Aug 24, 2009)

*by vvujisic*

*Midzor peak (2,169 m) - Stara Planina / Old Mountain *


----------



## Mrle (Aug 24, 2009)

*by mpetrovic*

*Old Mountain and some wild horses*


----------



## Mrle (Aug 24, 2009)

V_E_J_Z_I_K said:


> *Kopaonik Mountain (N.P.) - Southern Serbia*
> 
> 
> 
> By Panoramio


prelepo je


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

*Manasia Monastery (XIV century) - Eastern Serbia*



By Atipiks


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

*Zemun - Belgrade*



By Flickr


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

*Institute for the Protection of Cultural Monuments - Belgrade*



By Flickr


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

*Drina River - Western Serbia*



By Flickr


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

*Zemun (2) - Belgrade*



By Flickr


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

*RtanjMountain - Eastern Serbia*



By Panoramio


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

*Belgrade*


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

*Countess Ljubica's Residence (HRD) - Belgrade*



By Flickr


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

*Sar Mountain (N.P.) - Southern Serbia*



By Panoramio


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*source: panoramio*

*Belo jezero* ("White lake") in Northern Serbia


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*source: panoramio*

Lake* Gazivode*, South Western Serbia


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

Šumadija


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Šumadija (2)*


----------



## Kljunak (May 2, 2009)

Sjenica, Brnjica


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

auuu brate smanji sliku. :bash:


----------



## Kljunak (May 2, 2009)

......


----------



## Kljunak (May 2, 2009)

[QUOTE = Deki --- KG; 43515686] auuu brate Smanji sliku. : bash: [/ quote]

Nemogu brate, pokusavao sam da je smanjim, al ne ide.. ajd onda pokusaj ti, ako uspes da je smanjis, onda je postaj ovde, a ja cu moju izbrisati.


----------



## Mrle (Aug 24, 2009)

*by wolfy75*



Kljunak said:


> Nemogu brate, pokusavao sam da je smanjim, al ne ide.. ajd onda pokusaj ti, ako uspes da je smanjis, onda je postaj ovde, a ja cu moju izbrisati.


poslo sam ti PM idi vidi


*St.Marko church in Belgrde*


----------



## Mrle (Aug 24, 2009)

*by jelenaj*

*Among the clouds (2) - Stara Planina / Old Mountain*


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

*National Bank of Serbia (Old Building) - Belgrade*



Bonus:



By SSC


----------



## republic_srpska (Sep 2, 2009)

*Peć, Kosovo and Metohija region, south Serbia*










by SSC


----------



## republic_srpska (Sep 2, 2009)

*Peć, Kosovo and Metohija, south of Serbia. Peć's Patriartchat built in the 13th century. This medieval Serbian monastery is on UNESCO list of world heritage*











:cheers:

by SSC


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

*SOKO J-22 Orao (Eagle),Serbian aircraft.Batajnica,Air meeting - Central Serbia*


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

*Cungulj Waterfall - Eastern Serbia*



By Panoramio


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

*Kobilica,Sar mountain (N.P.) - Southern Serbia*



By Panoramio


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

*Sar Mountain,near Brezovica (N.P.) - Southern Serbia*



By Panoramio


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

*Sar Mountain (N.P.) - Southern Serbia*



By Panoramio


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

*Sar mountain (N.P.) - Southern Serbia*



By Panoramio


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

*Rafting on river Lim - Southwestern Serbia*



Bonus:



By Panoramio & TOS


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

*Rafting on river Lim - Southwestern Serbia*



By Zeljko KP


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

*City Hall - Belgrade*



By camera.aero


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

*Parliament of the Republic of Serbia - Belgrade*



By camera.aero


----------



## republic_srpska (Sep 2, 2009)

V_E_J_Z_I_K said:


> ^^yes,yes indeed :cheers:
> 
> *Jazinacko Lake,Sar mountain (N.P.) - Southern Serbia*
> 
> ...



superb one :cheers:


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

*Ras Fortress (UNESCO WH) - Southwestern Serbia*



By sekcijatvrdjava


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

*Pirot fortress - Eastern Serbia*



By sekcijatvrdjava


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

*Uzice Fortress - Western Serbia*



By sekcijatvrdjava


----------



## Singidunum (Jul 25, 2004)

V_E_J_Z_I_K said:


> *General Hospital Pancevo - Northern Serbia*
> 
> 
> 
> By Panoramio


Beautiful  Pancevo is underrated


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

*Sabac Fortress,Sava River -Western Serbia*



By sekcijatvrdjava


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

A house near Čačak, Central Serbia


----------



## BG_PATRIOT (Apr 23, 2006)

*Golubac Fortress - One of my favorite fortresses on the Balkans*










by arhangel from 4coolpics.com


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

*Milesevac Fortress,near Mileseva Monastery - Southwestern Serbia*



By sekcijatvrdjava


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

*Koznik fortress - Central Serbia*



By sekcijatvrdjava


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

*Manasia Monastery ( XIV century ) - Eastern Serbia*



By sekcijatvrdjava


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

*Sokograd Fortress - Eastern Serbia*



By sekcijatvrdjava


----------



## Mrle (Aug 24, 2009)

*Belgrade (Capital)*


----------



## Mrle (Aug 24, 2009)

*by agawron*

*Tara Mountains (National Park)*


----------



## Mrle (Aug 24, 2009)

*by wolfy75*

*Danube*

Taken from the one of the ramparts at the Fortress. It was built by prince Durad Brankovic in 1430.
Smederevo Fortress (Serbian Latin: Smederevska tvrđava, Cyrillic: Cмeдepeвcκa твpђaвa), in Smederevo, Serbia, was a medieval fortified city and temporary capital of Serbia. It was built by Despot Đurađ Branković in the first half of the 15th century, during the era of the Serbian Despotate. Later that century, it received additional fortifications from the Turks.

Despite withstanding several sieges by Turks and Serbs, Smederevo Fortress survived relatively unscathed. It was not until World War II that it was heavily damaged, by explosions and bombing. Though it is now in the midst of extensive restoration and conservation work, the fortress remains "one of the rare preserved courts of medieval Serbian rulers


----------



## Mrle (Aug 24, 2009)

*by zhelach*

*Vrelo*

In the area of Mt.Tara there are a number of springs and lost rivers. The most important cast springs are at Perucac and Ladjevac. The Perucac spring is a place where Vrelo, the shortest river in Serbia starts. It is also called a Year river because it is 365 m long. The Ladjevac spring has its headwaters in the Canyon of Raca not so far from the Raca Monastery and it is famous for its thermal, mineral and healing powers.


----------



## Mrle (Aug 24, 2009)

*by SinisaZivkovic*

*The old bridge*

The Sicevo canyon between the city of Nis and Pirot town.


----------



## Mrle (Aug 24, 2009)

*by Sasha_SB*

*Amam bath in Sokobanja (Spa)*


----------



## Mrle (Aug 24, 2009)

*by VladMil*

*Lake Grza near city of Paraćin*

This is a lake on the small but beautifull river Grza.
The spring is about 1 km from the lake. Water is full of trouts. Nice place for fly fishing.


----------



## Mrle (Aug 24, 2009)

*by VladaM*

*View on Gardoš at Danube (Belgrade)*

Gardoš (Serbian Cyrillic: Гардош) is an urban neighborhood of Belgrade, the capital of Serbia. It is located in Belgrade's municipality of Zemun. Located on the slopes of the hill of the same name, with its tower and preserved old architecture, Gardoš is the major historical landmark of Zemun.


----------



## Mrle (Aug 24, 2009)

*by SinisaZivkovic*

*Lake Zavoj in Old Mountain (Stara Planina)*

Historic Balkan mountains


----------



## Mrle (Aug 24, 2009)

*Church in Viševac (Rača municipality) of Šumadija region*


----------



## Mrle (Aug 24, 2009)

*Radoinja lake *


----------



## Mrle (Aug 24, 2009)

*Burial case of Car Lazar (Kosovo Battle 28 June 1389) in monastery Ravanica *


----------



## Mrle (Aug 24, 2009)

*Monastery Ravanica*

Built by Car Lazar in 1375 near Ćuprija


----------



## njemanja (Dec 7, 2008)

sicevo gorge, outside the city of NISH


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

*Kragujevac,Sumarice,Memorial Museum 21st October - Central Serbia*



By Flickr


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

*Kragujevac - Central Serbia*



By Flickr


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

*Kragujevac (2) - Central Serbia*



By Flickr


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

*Porec,Donji Milanovac,Regata - Eastern Serbia*



By Flickr


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

*Kamena Gora,near Prijepolje - Southwestern Serbia*



By Flickr


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

*Rtanj Mountain - Eastern Serbia*



By flickr


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

*Zlatibor Mountain - Western Serbia*



By Flickr


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

*Prokletije Mountains,near Pec - Southern Serbia*



By Flickr


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

*Tara Mountain (N.P.) - Western Serbia*



By Flickr


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

*Gamzigrad,Felix Romuliana (UNESCO WH) - Eastern Serbia*



Bonus:



By Flickr


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

*Kladovo,Fetislam Fortress - Eastern Serbia*



By Flickr


----------



## Mrle (Aug 24, 2009)

very very nice pics vejzik 



*The river Uvac Gorge*

UVAC-(119km) is the longest tributary of river Lim, which springs beneath the mountain Ozren. River Uvac has characteristics of a mountainous river enabling hydro-energetic potential. Three artificial lakes are made out of Uvac: Zlatarsko, Sjenicko, Radoinjsko. One part of canyon Uvac is proclaimed as protected area (60km2), the largest habitat of griffon vultures in the central Balkans, and of some rare fish species.


----------



## Mrle (Aug 24, 2009)

*Inhabits of Uvac Gorge*

Special nature reserve “River Uvac canyon” is endangered animal species and other natural values reserve. It spreads on 2717ha, 902-1276m above sea level and is located between left and right banks of river Uvac. Reserve’s symbol is Griffon Vulture and it’s primal purpose is to protect this rare bird specie – “sky king”.


----------



## Mrle (Aug 24, 2009)

*Uvac Gorge (2)*


----------



## Mrle (Aug 24, 2009)

*Uvac gorge (3)*


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

*Gruzansko Lake - Central Serbia*



By Flickr


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

*Gruzansko Lake (2) - Central Serbia*



Bonus:



By Flickr


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

*Golija Mountain (UNESCO BR) - Southwestern Serbia*



By Flickr


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

*Rajkova Cave - Eastern Serbia*



By Flickr


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

*Rajkova Cave (2) - Eastern Serbia*



By Flickr


----------



## republic_srpska (Sep 2, 2009)

V_E_J_Z_I_K said:


> *Kladovo,Fetislam Fortress - Eastern Serbia*
> 
> 
> 
> By Flickr


wonderful


----------



## republic_srpska (Sep 2, 2009)

V_E_J_Z_I_K said:


> *Prokletije Mountains,near Pec - Southern Serbia*
> 
> 
> 
> By Flickr


amaizing:cheers:


----------



## Mrle (Aug 24, 2009)

V_E_J_Z_I_K said:


> *Gruzansko Lake (2) - Central Serbia*
> Bonus:
> 
> 
> ...



:cheers:

the green power of Sumadija woods i love it







V_E_J_Z_I_K said:


> *Rajkova Cave - Eastern Serbia*
> 
> 
> 
> By Flickr


:cheers2: ^^


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

Old Sava Bridge - Belgrade



By CPC


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

*Somrda Mountain - Eastern Serbia*



By Flickr


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

*Rugova Gorge - Southern Serbia*



By flickr


----------



## Mrle (Aug 24, 2009)

*by SinisaZivkovic*

*Arable land *


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Those Roman artefacts are absolutely fascinating! Thanks for posting them.


----------



## Mrle (Aug 24, 2009)

*by vasiljevic*

*View from Kalamegdan Park (Belgrade)*


----------



## Mrle (Aug 24, 2009)

*by mpetrovic*

*Mercy of a mercyful... (City of Niš)*




















OK, I have to admit I planned posting this photo on exact anniversary date, 7th of May, when it will be 9 years since this warcrime happened. I just couldn't keep this pic that long on hold, so will post another one when the date comes.

What's the point of this shot? This is small, some would say even dull, chapel, in front of fortress of Nis, and University of Nis (Banovina palace) building. It was built by local government and victim's families, to be a reminder of one of the worst war-crimes against civilians that happened in NATO 1999 airstrike campaign against Federal Republic of Yugoslavia, ironically coded Merciful Angel.

On that certain day, NATO aircrafts dropped United Nations forbidden mass-killing cluster bombs over two civilian neighborhoods in Serbian second major city of Nis. "Targets" were people at the marketplace, and city's central civilian hospital. 15 people have died, more than 60 injured. Among them, also my teacher of literature, elder woman aged over 60. My parents have been in one of the bombed streets just 10 minutes before the bombings, so I guess they were lucky.

What we are talking here is a war-crime that was never officially recognized by NATO spokesmen, committed against civilians exclusively as there were no millitary targets kilometers away, by internationally forbidden weapon designed for mass killings of human targets.
So far, no one was charged for this act, and it remains completely forgotten case.
Years after this happened, there are still many small clusters unexploded on most random locations of the city. For last 9 years, about 10 people either got killed or wounded by randomly spotting onto unexploded bombs.

Unfortunately, it wasn't the single case of targeting civilians with cluster bombs. Cluster bombs attacks continued in Nis once again, but also there were such acts in other towns and cities, and especially in Kosovo, once even against column of Albanian refugees (!). Official data count between 90 and 150 civilian deaths caused by them, since 1999. and the number is still increasing because it is absolutely impossible to dismount all of them, scattered at various locations.

there's this interesting Guardian article written just a day after:
http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/1999/may/08/balkans

More or less, MY POINT is not to start political debate, to express some point of view, etc etc. I PERFECTLY don't care and don't want to get involved into any discussion about NATO airstrikes on Serbia&Montenegro of 1999.

What I'm trying to point out here is an obvious WAR CRIME against civilians and only civilians, committed by the weapons designed for mass killings and internationally forbidden by UN resolutions. Where does this fit into TrekEarth policy of posting photos? I guess the city of Nis lives with this, like many other places on this planet have scars from various warfares that don't disappear that quickly.. Especially when not a single person was accussed, charged or even suspected of committing such acts. In the name of mercy, of course.

(few notes about the photo):
de-saturated it in purpose, left only this light-blue rooftop as somehow reminds me to the sky from where the death came, and where (according to some religious groups) souls are going. So desaturation is kind of symbolic. Have nothing else to add, it's just a documentary photo I guess, nothing special nor photographic here


----------



## Mrle (Aug 24, 2009)

*City of Niš (municipality: 350.000 inh.)*

Serbia's 3rd city


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

*Stopica Cave,near Zlatibor Mountain - Western Serbia*



bonus:



By Picasaweb


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

*Stopica Cave,near Zlatibor Mountain (2) - Western Serbia*



bonus:



By Picasaweb


----------



## republic_srpska (Sep 2, 2009)

Taller said:


> Those Roman artefacts are absolutely fascinating! Thanks for posting them.


Now admit, wasn't good when people DESCRIBE what picture / monument represent?


----------



## republic_srpska (Sep 2, 2009)

Deki---KG said:


> *Beli Rzav canyon*



Wonderful:cheers:


----------



## Banja Luka.RS. (Oct 30, 2008)

Vojvodina.



















By Katarina2353


----------



## Banja Luka.RS. (Oct 30, 2008)

The Pannonian Plain










The Danube


----------



## Banja Luka.RS. (Oct 30, 2008)

Belgrade (Serbian: Београд)


----------



## Banja Luka.RS. (Oct 30, 2008)

Beograd










St.Marko Church


----------



## Banja Luka.RS. (Oct 30, 2008)




----------



## Banja Luka.RS. (Oct 30, 2008)

The Temple of Saint Sava (Serbian: Храм светог Саве / Hram svetog Save) is the largest Orthodox church in the world. The church is dedicated to Saint Sava, founder of the Serbian Orthodox Church and an important figure in medieval Serbia. It is built on the Vračar plateau, on the location where his remains are thought to have been burned in 1595 by the Ottoman Empire's Sinan Pasha.
From its location, it dominates Belgrade's cityscape, and is perhaps the most monumental building in the city.










Temple under construction - interior


----------



## Banja Luka.RS. (Oct 30, 2008)




----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*source: panoramio*

River *Danube* (Dunav) in North-Eastern Serbia


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*source: panoramio*

*Titelski Breg* (Titel Hill), Northern Serbia


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

River *Drina*, Western Serbia


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Gamzigrad* (Felix Romuliana), Roma Sites in Eastern Serbia


----------



## Mrle (Aug 24, 2009)

*by mirko_ninkovic*

*Great Cer Monument (1 WW)*

On the south eastern slopes of the mountain Cer, on August 15th to 19th, a battle was fought when the Serbian army gloriously defeated the Austro-Hungarians. The Battle of Cer Memorial, featuring the first victory of the Entente Forces in WW I, is in the village of Tekeris. The monument was designed by an architect Bojic, and opened on June 28th 1928. Above the great crypt where the remains of the 3,500 Serbian soldiers from 28th regiment were buried, rises a monument of a pyramidal shape. On its top is an eagle with spread wings and a laurel wreath in its beak, and on its front with the Serbian Coat of Arms is written "Your acts are immortal", the epitaph of gratitude to all brave Serbian soldiers.









(Mačva region)


----------



## Mrle (Aug 24, 2009)

*by mirko_ninkovic*

*Great Victory Monument (Capital)*

The Victor (Pobednik on Serbian) is a monument in the Kalemegdan Fortress in Belgrade, erected after World War I to commemorate the first Allied victory of the war, the defeat of the Austro-Hungarian Empire by the Kingdom of Serbia in the Battle of Cer. It is one of the most famous works of the Yugoslav sculptor, Ivan Meštrović.
The Victor is holding a dove of peace on one hand and a sword of war in the other hand. He's looking forward, to the West, across the confluence of the Sava and the Danube, and over the vast Pannonian plain, towards the very distant Fruška Gora mountain.
The Victor is probably the most powerful, most popular visual symbol of Belgrade.


----------



## Mrle (Aug 24, 2009)

*Great Victory Monument (2)*

Kalamegdan Fortress, behind Danube & Sava river


----------



## Mrle (Aug 24, 2009)

*by izahorizonta*

*Sava flown into Danube*

View from Kalamegdan


----------



## Mrle (Aug 24, 2009)

*by didulca*

*View from Kalamegdan to Ušće*









Sava river & Ušće tower (136 m)


----------



## Mrle (Aug 24, 2009)

*by me*

*Great "Broken wings" monument in Šumarice Memorial Park (Kragujevac city)*

Šumarice Memorial Park (Serbian Cyrillic: Меморијални парк Шумарице) is in Kragujevac, Serbia of the execution of an estimated 7,000 residents of the town by the German occupation forces on October 21, 1941, during World War II.

There are several monuments in the park: _the monument to 300 killed schoolchildren and their teachers (the "Broken Wings" monument)_, the monument of pain and defiance, the monument "One hundred for one", the monument resistance and freedom and the monument to shoe cleaners.










edit:

bonus...


----------



## Mrle (Aug 24, 2009)

*Hands from Serbian Car Lazar in Monastery Ravanica*









(† 15. Juni 1389 on Kosovo battlefield)


----------



## Mrle (Aug 24, 2009)

*Car Lazar Monument in his bornplace Kruševac city*

behind ruins of Car Lazars fortress (14 century)


----------



## Mrle (Aug 24, 2009)

*by me*

*Welcome to Belgrade*

in the middle the Sava church


----------



## Mrle (Aug 24, 2009)

*Lake of Memorial Park Šumarice (Kragujevac city)*


----------



## Mrle (Aug 24, 2009)

*by SlavicaN*

*The Prince *

Požarevac is the small town located about 80 kilometers Sout-East from Belgrade. It is the administrative center of the Braničevo District of Serbia.

The monument devoted to Prince Milos Obrenovic is placed in the town park. It was created in 1897 by the famous Serbian sculptor Đorđe Jovanović.


----------



## republic_srpska (Sep 2, 2009)

Taller said:


> Now admit, isn't it good when people post pictures that are not designed to create political arguments? Hmm? maybe??


But those are about deeper history like Roman traces or Serbian medieval traces, etc :cheers:


----------



## republic_srpska (Sep 2, 2009)

Mrle said:


> *Hands from Serbian Car Lazar in Monastery Ravanica*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow... well preserved... Our saint Tsar Lazar.


----------



## Kljunak (May 2, 2009)

Gnjilane, Partes


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

republic_srpska said:


> But those are about deeper history like Roman traces or Serbian medieval traces, etc :cheers:


Man, you never let it go.


----------



## Mrle (Aug 24, 2009)

Mrle said:


> *Great "Broken wings" monument in Šumarice Memorial Park (Kragujevac city)*
> 
> Šumarice Memorial Park (Serbian Cyrillic: Меморијални парк Шумарице) is in Kragujevac, Serbia of the execution of an estimated 7,000 residents of the town by the German occupation forces on October 21, 1941, during World War II.
> 
> ...



more from Šumarice Memorial Park (Kragujevac city)...

*"Monument of Pain and Spite"*

Two are made by Croatian artist Ante Grzetic: in 1958 – author's masterpiece
- "Monument of Pain and Spite", and,


----------



## Mrle (Aug 24, 2009)

* in 1966 – "Monument of Resistance and Freedom"*









Šumarice Memorial Park (Kragujevac city)


----------



## Mrle (Aug 24, 2009)

*"Monument Hundred for One" by Nandor Glid, cast in 1980*









Šumarice Memorial Park (Kragujevac city)


----------



## Mrle (Aug 24, 2009)

maybe with Kalamegdan the niceest city park of Serbia but our Sumarice park is larger of the Kalamegdan^^ today the Sumarice is one of the greatest Memorian Parks worldwide

*"Monument from People of Croatia", by Vojin Bakic, presented to the city of Kragujevac in 1981*









Šumarice Memorial Park (Kragujevac city)


----------



## Mrle (Aug 24, 2009)

*"Against Evil" artwork of Mexican sculptor Miguel Romo, from 1991*









Šumarice Memorial Park (Kragujevac city)


----------



## Mrle (Aug 24, 2009)

*Wild beauty of Stara Planina*

Stara Planina (Old Mountain) is the historic Balkan mountains area in Bulgaria & south-eastern Serbia. The wild beauty is fantastic, 80% of Balkan animal species live here in south-eastern Serbia. The highest mountain on serbian site is Mount Midzor (2,169 m).



















:cheers2:


----------



## Mrle (Aug 24, 2009)

*by sarjos*

*Stara Planina (2)*


----------



## Mrle (Aug 24, 2009)

*Stara Planina (3)*

Wild horses


----------



## Mrle (Aug 24, 2009)

*Stara Planina (4)*

Babin zub (Grandmothers Tooth) - 1,780 m


----------



## Mrle (Aug 24, 2009)

*Stara Planina (5)*

Piljski waterfall or Pilj (Пиљски водопад); with the reported heights of 69 m is the second highest waterfall in Serbia, discovered in 2002 in the Visok region.


----------



## Mrle (Aug 24, 2009)

*Stara Planina (6)*

Čunguljski waterfall or Čungulj (Чунгуљски водопад); discovered in 1996 and 43 meters high. It is located in the region of Visok, near the Čungulj peak of the Stara Planina, in the vicinity of the higher Piljski and shorter Kurtuljski waterfalls. It is also known as Čunguljski skok (Čungulj jump)


----------



## Mrle (Aug 24, 2009)

*by sarjos*

*Stara Planina (7)*


----------



## Mrle (Aug 24, 2009)

*by SinisaZivkovic*

*Stara Planina (8)*

Zavoj lake


----------



## Mrle (Aug 24, 2009)

*by bracasha75*

*Silos*


----------



## Mrle (Aug 24, 2009)

*by SlobodanSt*

*Gymnasium in Vranje city*


----------



## Mrle (Aug 24, 2009)

*by jivica*

*Haremluk (Vranje city)*

National Museum, originally a haremluk built in 1765 by the Paša as a dwelling for his wives. A wonderful example of typical Ottoman residential architecture, the white symmetrical two-storey building was trimmed with dark wood, tall wood frame windows divided into squares, terra cotta tiled roof, and an old lamp with a dangerous-looking spike. Next to the haremluk was the pink selamluk, used by the Paša and other males. At one time a “bridge” would have connected the two buildings, enabling any movement to be unseen by the public.


----------



## Mrle (Aug 24, 2009)

*by dejo*

*Loneliness (Vojvodina)*

near Slano Kopovo


----------



## republic_srpska (Sep 2, 2009)

Taller said:


> provoking our neighbours with war pictures we know are going to anger and upset others. We are far more interested in seeing photos of what these places look like today and everyone is bored with all the battles of the past. Time to move on, please.


What are you talking about? Are medieval Serbian churches and monasteries war things?:nuts: Geeeeeeeeeeez... Hello... 

But as you could see I gave it up, coz I see that you don't understand the point... you have prooved it by this post... you mix Serbian cultural treasure / heritage, protected even by UNESCO with "just you know what":nuts: 
But I am sorry if Serbian footprint in Kosovo and Metohija or other Serbian lands upset you or neighbours who came to live in our lands.... but they exit  and that's how we show you how it looks like today as you said, yesterday but also for example 800 years ago 

Be well:cheers:


----------



## republic_srpska (Sep 2, 2009)

*Smederevska Palanka* central Serbia. Wooden church from the 18th century


----------



## republic_srpska (Sep 2, 2009)

*Smederevska Palanka* central Serbia. Lake and hotel


----------



## republic_srpska (Sep 2, 2009)

*Smederevska Palanka* central Serbia.


----------



## republic_srpska (Sep 2, 2009)

*Smederevska Palanka* central Serbia. Orthodox cathedral church built in 1903.


----------



## republic_srpska (Sep 2, 2009)

*Smederevska Palanka* central Serbia.


----------



## republic_srpska (Sep 2, 2009)

*Smederevska Palanka* central Serbia. 






















by spalanka.com


----------



## republic_srpska (Sep 2, 2009)

*Smederevska Palanka* central Serbia. 





















by spalanka.com


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*source: panoramio*

Belgrade 2


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*source: panoramio*

Belgrade 3


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

*Soko town*


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

*Amam Sokobanja*


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Church Vaznesenja Gospodnjeg, Аdа


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

very very nice pics of Serbia 

:booze:


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

I love Serbia, very beautiful country


----------



## republic_srpska (Sep 2, 2009)

Thank you guys


----------



## republic_srpska (Sep 2, 2009)

*Serbian orthodox monasterz of Gračanica built in 1314. by king Milutin Nemanjić. Priština, Serbia.* 

UNESCO world heritage list



















by orlovi.com


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by dejo*

*Golden Evening near Novi Sad*

Koviljsko-petrovaradinski rit, marshland on the left bank of the Danube River, is protected as a Special Nature Reserve.This beautiful nature reserve protects many rare animals, birds and fishes.


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by dejo*

*Novi Sad*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by Sne011*

*Old Town (Capital)*

One of the oldest city in Europe, destroyed over 40 times, and after turbulent history this is how it looks now...
I love to sit here, on the left bank of Sava river, overlooking the old town and Kalemegdan Fort next to it.

Sne011


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by Barbie*

*Old Town at night*

Old part of Belgrade and Assembly Church with the seat of Serbian Patriarch.
Picture taken from the left bank of river Sava.



















:cheers:


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by bokica74*

*The old Belgrade bridge on Sava river*



















:cheers:


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by mondomistico*

*beautiful view*

Repost:
this garden has the most beautiful view in my area (lazarevac). hopefully you like it too.

Peace,
mondomisto









Šumadija region


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by slezena*

*Untouched nature *









(Jasenov Del)


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by bracasha75*

*1 . May in Jagodina city ..............*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by mirko_ninkovic*

*Serbian-Russian Brothership *

In this photo, I tried to join two churches, Serbian and Russian, tho symbolize traditionally good relations of these two people throughout history. In the left is Serbian church, St. Marko's church, and in the right Russian church of Holly Trinity.

St. Marko’s church is one of the famous landmarks of Belgrade. It is located in the Tašmajdan park, and it was built from 1931-1940. Architects were Petar and Branko Krstić. They were inspired by monastery Gračanica, and church was designed in Serbian-Byzantine architectural style. The church is known as a resting place for remains of Tsar Dušan, Serbian medieval emperor, which were transported from church in Prizren, 10 years ago.

Just a bit north from St. Marko’s church is Russian church of Holly Trinity. Church was founded by Russian emigrants in 1924, and it is the only one Russian church in Belgrade. Although the number of Russians who live in Belgrade is small today, because they left Serbia in the period of Communist rule, the church is very much alive. It has a very rich library, priesthood, and church life.

Both churches are in the neighborhood of Serbian Radio – Television, who was bombed in NATO attack in April 1999. Luckily, they were just lightly damaged.


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by Vasa*

*La Betonniere *

For all Serbian tourists, Serbian natur is really amazing!  No one knows who's nicer the green natur or natur on this wonderful picture. :cheers: Serbia is renowned for his Chicks.


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by dejo*

*Rtanj*

Rtanj - A beautiful mountain with a distinct peak, which makes it quite unique. A lot of mysterious tales are told about Rtanj, local people will tell you about red balls flashing in the night, supposedly aliens visiting the mountain, which is, according to some, full of tunnels and serves as some kind of an alien base on Earth.


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by bokica 74*

*Zeleni Venac Piazza *


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by bokica74*

*Belgrade- view from Sava river *

Belgrade (Serbian: Београд)is the capital and largest city of Serbia. The city lies on two international waterways, at the confluence of the Sava and Danube rivers.


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by vasa*

*Festival Guča*

But it was only my dream in Guča: all the girls, beauty after beauty, kind after kind, approched and invited me to dance. All times I choosed, J choosed and didn't decide until the end of Univers. On the end of the dream, the trumpets everywhere, and the girls already danced with the others.


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by Vasa*

*Festival Guča (2)*

In instants most noisy during the Fair of Guča, prononced words are not worth big thing in communication. Gesticulation brings back more. If your companion insists in another way, you approve by the head, as though you understood everything, as though you are enthousiast for the fact he wants to transmit you. And as you have some experience, you smile and you keep your tang. Around you the happyness never seen. If you are in Guča for the first time.



















:cheers:


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by Vasa*

*Festival Guča (3)*

Between three hundred thousand visitors of the Fair in Guča, an only one, eventually, succombs to the black thoughts, heavy and pessimistic. Ordinarily, he has more than sixty years old and is weak in front of the crying conclusion that Guča, there is a very long time ago, has like him much more.


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Festival Guča (4)*

Tradition from Serbia


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Festival Guča (5)*



















:cheers2:


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by dejo*

*Drina River Gorge *



















:cheers: :cheers:


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by SlavicaN*

*Nikolajevska *

St Nikolaj's (Nikolajevska) church is located at the old historical center of Zemun beneath the mediaeval Gardoš fortress. It was built in 1725-1731 in baroque style, as a single-naved building with a two-storied bell-tower. It has all the characteristics of baroque temples built in Srem in the XVIII century. The interior is decorated with a richly carved iconostasis, bearing icons painted in 1762 by Dimitrije Bačević, one of the most famous Serbian painters of the second half of XVIII century. The church has one of the most valuable collections of old cultic objects, as well as a collection of XVIII and XIX-century icons. The relics of Saint Apostle Andrew, the First-called, are kept in this church.


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by bnv*

*Hamam bath (Historic Raška-Oblast/Sandzak region)*

This is the picture from old hamam, located in Novi Pazar


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by yuca*

*Golubac town at Djerdap lake (Danube's Iron Gate)*

Golubac Fortress









National Park


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by mpetrovi*

*Sicevo canyon*

icevo gorge starts somewhere here. This is a shot from March month, so no green around. The gorge itself is proclaimed to be park of nature, with status just one level bellow 'national park', because of its rich endemic flora. Important European transport connection, named corridor 10, sneaks through, being the most reasonable and shortest overland connection between Europe and Turkey/Middle East.

This is not me but my friend, we were climbing up the rocks to find one semi-secret cave 



















:cheers: :cheers:


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by zhelach*

*Mokra Gora*

Mokra Gora, meaning the Wet Mountain in English, is a village in Serbia on the northern slopes of mountain Zlatibor, that is turning into a very popular tourist center due to its unique attractions.
Mokra Gora has become popular after a reconstruction of an old regional railway called Šargan Eight which is unique in the world due to its lane that, viewed from the sky, looks like number 8.

A famous Serbian film director Emir Kusturica has also made contibution to development of tourism in Mokra Gora, by building an ethno village Drvengrad. He received the Philippe Rotthier European Architecture Award by the Brussels Foundation for Architecture for this project.


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by frumos*

*Sirogojno*

This is the Sirogojno ethno-village in Zlatibor mountain, western serbia. There, you can find copies of traditional houses from all over the region.


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

*Suva mountain*


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Zrenjanin*, North Eastern Serbia


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*source: flickr*

*Zrenjanin* II


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Miruša* Canyon, South Western Serbia


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

I'm closing a group of threads for awhile to give people a chance to reconsider fighting with one another.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Ok. Let's open the threads we have the least problems with. I am sorry people had to go one whole day without posting, but my point in closing all the threads for a day was to not only get everyone's attention, *but to prevent a lot of angry posting in open threads*. I do hope that eventually the problem threads will calm down and people will be more respectful and post only photos that will not offend!
Thank you.


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Belgrade*


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Gamzigrad* ("Felix Romuliana"), ruins of a huge Roman complex (Eastern Serbia)


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by bokelj*

*Novi Sad on the Danube*









View from the Petrovaradin fortress


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by claudesz*

*Subotica City Hall *

Subotica-is a city in northern Serbia, in the Autonomous Province of Vojvodina, about 10 km from the border with Hungary


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by xicomelo*

*Novi Sad (2)*

Novi Sad is one the most beautiful towns I've ever visited. This is a shot of the main square, at the historical center. On the right, there's the Catholic Church of the name of Mary.


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Oplenac Church *

Built by Karadjordje 1807 in small town Topola, 35km from Kragujevac city. Here burried the Royal Family Karadjordjević of Serbia


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by claudio74*

*Old Ottoman bridge & Sinan Pasa Mosque (17 century)*

Behind on the hill the Serbian-Orthodox St.Savior church (14 Century)









Prizren city


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

Variety Serbia


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Green Grošnica lake *

In Kragujevac municipality Grošnica ca. 10km from city.









Šumadija (Woods) region


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Zastava Town*

a big factory in Kragujevac city with streets,crossings & traffic lights. It's Serbia's automobile & arsenal factory. On this pic you see only one part of Zastava. 









View from Metino Brdo


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by VladaM*

*House*

Lowland of Vojvodina province









near Vršac


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by sima*

*Prokletije Mountains*

up to 2,656 m


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by VladaM*

*Serbia's breadbasket, Province Vojvodina*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*River Sava (Сава), Capital Belgrade (Београд)*

Behind the Danube (Дунав)


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

*Sumadija near Kragujevac*


----------



## republic_srpska (Sep 2, 2009)

Montenegrin-CG said:


> *Subotica City Hall *
> 
> Subotica-is a city in northern Serbia, in the Autonomous Province of Vojvodina, about 10 km from the border with Hungary


Very nice one:cheers:


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

*Ok, I've done some deletions and I hate to close threads but thanks to the continued spamming by republic_srpska (who is just sneg2008 come back from banning) a few threads will have to be closed till he stops. I apologize to all the good members out there who are genuine contributors but there are always one or two people who ruin it for everyone. *


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Let's see if we can open this again without anyone spamming in it again!


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Supreme Court* of Serbia, *Belgrade*


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*source: panoramio*

The *Syrmian Front* (Serbian: *Sremski front*) was an Axis line of defense during World War II, established in late October 1944 in Syrmia, northwest of Belgrade. After the Yugoslav Partisans and the Red Army captured Belgrade, retreating Wehrmacht and the Croatian Armed Forces fortified to protect the withdrawal of German troops from the Balkans.


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Palić*, Northern Serbia


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Palić *II


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*source: panoramio*

Senta Church in *Subotica*, Northern Serbia


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Subotica* (Hungarian: Szabadka), Northern Serbia


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Belgrade*


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

*Zemun*


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

*Danubed*


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

*Belgrade*


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

*Danube*


----------



## njemanja (Dec 7, 2008)

Ivo Andrić;44463778 said:


> Church in *Senta*, Northern Serbia


this is so called "sencanska crkva" (the senta church) in the city of SUBOTICA! great photos though :cheers:


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

njemanja said:


> this is so called "sencanska crkva" (the senta church) in the city of SUBOTICA! great photos though :cheers:


Thank you for your attention


----------



## Todorovic (Aug 6, 2008)

Man from Vojvodina

http://www.tt-group.net/text/Sajam-turizma-Novi-Sad-2009/


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*source: panoramio*

*Jeriningrad*, fortress in Central Serbia (on the top of the mountain)


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

Old Roman bridge in *Ivanjica*, Central Serbia


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Beautiful!


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

*near Vrsac*


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

*Vrsac*


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

Hello Guys! I'm back from Serbia! For the beginning some of my Photos:

*Marakana Stadion, Serbia - Romania Footballgame, Belgrade*


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*Rogan Polje, Southern Serbia*


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*Vrsac*


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

*Monument to J.J Zmaj in Novi Sad - Northern Serbia*



By Picasa WA


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

*Skadarlija-Belgrade*



By SSC


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

*Kopaonik - Southern Serbia*



By Picasa WA


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*source: panoramio*

The *Pannonian Plain*, Northern Serbia


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

Lake *Djerdap* in Golubac, Eastern Serbia


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

Fortress of *Golubac*, Lake *Djerdap*, Eastern Serbia


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

beautiful pics!


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

Taller said:


> beautiful pics!


Thank's dear amigo.... :cheers:

*Zlatibor Mountain,Vodice - Western Serbia*



By Picasa WA


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

*Zlatibor Mountain (2) - Western Serbia*



By Picasa WA


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

*Zlatibor Mountain,Vodice (2) - Western Serbia*



By Picasa WA


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*source: flickr*



Taller said:


> beautiful pics!


Thank you! 

*Zlatibor* is an incredibly beautiful mountain. It is located in western Serbia, about 230 km away from Belgrade. At the average height of 1000 m above sea level, Zlatibor offers unforgettable scenery and a unique climate for those seeking rest, relaxation, as well as enjoying winter and summer sports, such as skiing, walking and swimming.


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*source: flickr*

Lake *Zaovine*, Western Serbia


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*source: flickr*

Lake *Zaovine* (2)


----------



## CrazySerb (Aug 22, 2007)

Good work, everyone:cheers:


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*Subotica*





from panoramio


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*Krnja Jela*


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*The Nikola Tesla Museum in Belgrade*

Nikola Tesla (10 July 1856 – 7 January 1943) was an Serbian inventor and a mechanical and electrical engineer. He is frequently cited as one of the most important contributors to the birth of commercial electricity and is best known for his many revolutionary developments in the field of electromagnetism in the late 19th and early 20th centuries.


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

Lake *Perućac*, *Tara* Mountain, Western Serbia


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Perućac* (2)


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Belgrade* (Beograd/Београд) - Serbian capital


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

Remains of the old fortress in *Bač*, North Western Serbia


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Danube* river, Northern Serbia


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

View from the *Pešter* plateau (South-Western Serbia) to the Prokletije mountains.


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*author: Srdjan Drazovic*

View from the *Kopaonik* Mountains, Southern Serbia


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Golija* Mountains, South Western Serbia


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

Hidden monastery (*Isposnica Svetog Save*) near Ivanjica, South Western Serbia


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Stara Planina* Mountain, Eastern Serbia


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Ivo Andrić;44951220 said:


> *Golija* Mountains, South Western Serbia


Awesome landscapes btw


----------



## Pakia (Jun 29, 2006)

Teslicanin1985 said:


> Uvac, Western Serbia


Awesome!!


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Donji Milanovac*, lake *Djerdap* - Eastern Serbia


----------



## Goyazny (Feb 1, 2009)

From Belgrade fortress , view to Danube










Same place from down there to up there:










Same place. Lunetic who asked me for a cigarette . Gave him a whole package and ran away.


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*Petrovaradin Fortress, Novi Sad*


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*Monastery Krusedol*


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*Sumadija, Central Serbia*


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*Terazije, Belgrade*


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*Destroyed medieval serbian-orthodox Monastery in Prizren (Kosovo and Metohia Province)*


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Village Kamensko,Kraljevo


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Village Crtenj,Kraljevo


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Village Crtenj,Kraljevo


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Sumadija,near Kragujevac


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Stragari,Kragujevac


----------



## Denicka (Dec 3, 2007)

6oku_Cp6uja said:


> *Terazije, Belgrade*


Serbia is outstanding! That's so nice to see those all soviet trolley buses in the streets of Belgrade!

We also have those in our Ukrainian cities.


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Palic


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

*Sremski Karlovci*


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Subotica


----------



## Conte (Jun 7, 2009)

What a great country! good job mates kay:


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

I like much of Serbia,and others countries of Balkans


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*source: summitpost.org*

*Prokletije* Mountains, South Western Serbia


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

Trem, *Suva Planina* Mountains (South Eastern Serbia)


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Uvac* river, Western Serbia


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

Zlatarsko lake (*Zlatarsko jezero*), Western Serbia


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

Spring of *Uvac* river, Western Serbia


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

Monastery near *Peć*, Southern Serbia


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Becej, Bečej, Бечеј.


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

_Kikinda_


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Kalemegdan - fortress and park - Belgrade


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Đerdapska klisura


----------



## Vida (Apr 8, 2009)

*Holly pine*

Holly pine on Stone hill, more than 400 year old
Sveti bor na Kamenoj gori
Свети бор на Каменој гори



















http://www.ilustrovana.com/2008/2566/04-01-velika.jpg
http://img1.photographersdirect.com/img/17695/wm/pd1000009.jpg
http://img132.imageshack.us/img132/2210/1kamenagoraprijepolje.jpg

Regards to all, fascinanting pics


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

@all

very nice pics of serbia. thx :cheers:


*Šumadija region near Kragujevac*


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*Southern Serbia*


----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)

King Piter's bath in Banja Koviljaca(Serbian King Peter I Karađorđević)


----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)




----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)

Hotel Dalmatia, Banja Koviljaca


----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)

Hotel Herzegovina, Banja Koviljaca


----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)

Citadel


----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)

One of the many abandoned villas


----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)

Traditional Serbian(in central Serbia) village architecture(Vuk Karadžić’s house today in all-museum village. Vuk Stefanović Karadžić (Serbian Cyrillic: Вук Стефановић Караџић) (November 7, 1787 - February 7, 1864) was a Serbian linguist and major reformer of the Serbian language.)


----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)

Svaka cast, prelepa je Banja Koviljaca, i prelepa nam je zemlja :cheers:


----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)

Drina river near Koviljaca Spa


----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)

Monastery Tronosa(Manastir Tronoša), XIII century, near Koviljaca Spa


----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)

Fountain Jugovića the monastery Tronosa,


----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)

Divcibare mountain


----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)




----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)

Cemerno mountain


----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)

Maglič, was built in the first half of the 13th century by Stephen the First Crowned. During the Serbian empire it was the seat of Archbishop Danilo II, who in Maglič wrote his famous hagiographies and regiographies.


----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)

Ribarska Banja(Fisherman Spa), central Serbia,


----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)

Ribarska banja Park


----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)




----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)

Ribarska Banja(Fisherman Spa)-Villas Serbia


----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)




----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

Landscape near *Novi Pazar*, South Western Serbia


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Maglić* fortress, Central Serbia


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*source: picasaweb (Zoran)*

Panorama of *Prokletije* mountains, (from mount Kopaonik) Southern Serbia


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*source: flickr*

Lake *Zlatarsko*, Western Serbia










:cheers:


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*source: flickr*

*Kovilj* Monastery, Northern Serbia


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*source: flickr*

Hills of *Šumadija*, Central Serbia


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*source: flickr*

*Danube* River, Eastern Serbia


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*source: flickr*

*Suva Planina* Mountains, South Eastern Serbia


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Suva Planina*, II


----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)

Sombor-St George's Square and the Church of St. George


----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)

Sombor-Pedestrian zone at night


----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)

Sombor-Square


----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)

Sombor


----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)

Sombor monastery


----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)

Sombor-largest painting - oil on canvas - in the Serbia
Battle of Senta


----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)

Another angle


----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)

Sombor-County Building


----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)

Pannonian Basin in Serbia


----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)

Senta- North Serbia
City Hall


----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)




----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)




----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)




----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)




----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)




----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)




----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)

Park


----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)




----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)




----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)




----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)




----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)




----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)




----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)




----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)

Šabac - Old Town


----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)




----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)




----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)




----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)




----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)

The old rail bridge-Sava river


----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)




----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)




----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)




----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)

Mecavnik-west Serbia


----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)

Žiča (Serbian Cyrillic: Жича) is a Serb Orthodox monastery near Kraljevo, Serbia, south-west Serbia The monastery, together with the Church of the Holy Dormition, was built by the first King of Serbia, Stefan the First-Crowned. It was destroyed by the end of 13th century, but was rebuilt by King Stefan Milutin at the beginning of the 14th century.
Žiča was by tradition royal church of Serbian kings, and although a king could be crowned in any Serbian church, he was never considered true king until he was anointed in Žiča.
The red color of the exterior walls is a symbol of the blood of the martyrs of the early Christian church.
In 2008, Žiča celebrated 800 years of existence.


----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)

Žiča-Gate


----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)




----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)




----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)




----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)




----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)




----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)




----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)




----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

_Bela crkva_


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)




----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

_*Novi Sad*_​


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

*Rudnik*
Crkva sv. Đorđa​


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

*Belgrade*​


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

*Becej*​


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)




----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)




----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Stara Planina


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)




----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)




----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Petrovaradin


----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)

odlican posao bezimeni :cheers:


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Čačak*, Central Serbia


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Tutin*, South Western Serbia


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Banja Koviljaca


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Such nice photos from our new member Bez_imena! I hope they continue!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed, great photos by Bez_imena  i like this photo of Belgrade at dusk:


>


:cheers:


----------



## Conte (Jun 7, 2009)

christos-greece said:


> Indeed, great photos by Bez_imena  i like this photo of Belgrade at dusk:
> 
> :cheers:


Yeah, great contrasts :cheers: Beautiful Serbia !


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

Conte said:


> Yeah, great contrasts :cheers: Beautiful Serbia !


Thank you, neighbour! :cheers:

*Kraljevo*, Central Serbia


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Kopaonik*, Central Serbia


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Kopaonik* II


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Golubac


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Located in the southern part of Serbia, in the Ibar River Gorge, about 15 km southwest of the town of Kraljevo, Maglic Fortress is a fine example of Serbian medieval fortresses. Maglic Fortress was built in 13th century by Stephen the First Crowned in order to defend the nearby monasteries of Zica and Studenica.


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)




----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

Lijepe slike, zemljače! :applause: Samo čuvaj da nisu prevelike rezolucije. :cheers:


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

Baroque style Fountain "Four Lions" ("Četiri lava") in *Sremski Karlovci*, Northern Serbia (built in 1799)


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Đavolja Varoš* is a peculiar rock formation, located in south Serbia.


----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)




----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)

Oplenac Park and Villas


----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)




----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)




----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)




----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)

Oplenac-St. George Church (црква светог Ђорђа)


----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)




----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)




----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)




----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)

Interior


----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)




----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)




----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)




----------



## gunay1 (Dec 14, 2008)

Teslicanin1985 said:


> Uvac, Western Serbia




very nice


----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)




----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)




----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)




----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)

Crypt of the Serbian(Yugoslavian) royal family Karadjordjevic


----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)




----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)




----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)




----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)

Highway through Šumadija(central Serbia)


----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)




----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)




----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)

Mountin Rudnik(central Serbia)


----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)




----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)




----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)




----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)

Pancevo-15 km northeast from Belgrade. One of the industrial centers in Serbia. During 1999 the city was heavily bombed by NATO forces. Targets include an oil refinery, the airplane factory Lola-Utva and chemical plants.


----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)

Airplane factory Utva


----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)

Bombing scars are still visible, but the factory today works most part rebuilt.


----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)

Oil refinery, today works most part rebuilt.


----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)

In the background you can see the Danube and the island


----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)

Chemical plant heavily bombed by NATO forces. Today is most part rebuilt.


----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)

River Tamis and river Danube in Pancevo


----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)

Old Brewery from 1722 in Pancevo


----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)

Pancevo Danube port


----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)

Pancevo 1999-Bombing


----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)

Chemical plant-1999


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

*Raska morning*


----------



## clouseau (Dec 16, 2009)




----------



## clouseau (Dec 16, 2009)

I found some article about Raška in the serbian newspaper for those who understand serbian: http://www.blic.rs/srbija.php?id=68748


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Šar Planina* Mountains, Southern Serbia


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*West Morava's valley* in winter, Central Serbia


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*West Morava's valley* II


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

Lake *Djerdap*, Eastern Serbia


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Belgrade fortress*, Central Serbia


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Memorial park in Kragujevac*, Central Serbia


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Petrovaradin*, Northern Serbia


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Smederevo* fortress, Central Serbia


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Belgrade*


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Novi Sad*, Northern Serbia


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Žiča* Monastery, Central Serbia


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*source: flickr*

*Patricarchate of Peć*, South Western Serbia


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*source: flickr*

Beautiful views over *Vršac* and the Pannonian Plain, North Eastern Serbia


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*source: flickr*

*Dinarides*, Raška region, South Western Serbia


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Belgrade*


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

nice pictures ! 
I watched the news yesterday and they said that it was 20 C in Belgade


----------



## Wuxa (Apr 5, 2009)

Stelian said:


> nice pictures !
> I watched the news yesterday and they said that it was 20 C in Belgade


:yes:

At saturday was - 20 C and yesterday was 20 C :nuts:


----------



## ano369ther (Dec 24, 2009)

God helps those who help themselves.


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

Lake *Zlatarsko*, Western Serbia


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

Zlatarsko is great!


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Knjazevac*










by Ilic D.


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Knjazevac*


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Knjazevac*


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Knjazevac*










by Nemanja


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Knjazevac* by Nemanja


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Knjazevac, beautiful barn* by Nemanja


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Sombor*, North Western Serbia


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Sombor* II


----------



## vfrka1 (Dec 27, 2009)

Teslicanin1985 said:


> Djerdap gorge, Eastern Serbia


Wow... so nice nature!


----------



## STOP&GO (Aug 20, 2007)

Ivo Andrić;49069127 said:


> Beautiful views over *Vršac* and the Pannonian Plain, North Eastern Serbia



^^ovde zaista fali panonsko more.


----------



## STOP&GO (Aug 20, 2007)

Ivo Andrić;49070695 said:


> *Belgrade*


^^ova slika tako odise gradskim smekom


----------



## vfrka1 (Dec 27, 2009)

I agree... real metropolis


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

House On Drina River Island


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

The Drina river


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Drina Ferry-boat


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Perucac lake


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Tara mountain


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Drina


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

ljudi svaka vam cast za slike. :cheers2: nisam duze vreme bio ovde sta ima braco?


----------



## vfrka1 (Dec 27, 2009)

Montenegrin-CG said:


> ljudi svaka vam cast za slike. :cheers2: nisam duze vreme bio ovde sta ima braco?


Gde si brate ?

Ima jos jedna tema... srbija, republika srpska i crna gora - video po jednom postu :cheers:

Photos are awesome!


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

vfeka1

vido sam bre 


*Sumadija near Kragujevac*

by me


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Sumadija near Kragujevac (2)*

by me


----------



## vfrka1 (Dec 27, 2009)

*Sombor*










by raqn


----------



## vfrka1 (Dec 27, 2009)

*Sombor*










by raqn


----------



## vfrka1 (Dec 27, 2009)

*Sombor*










by raqn


----------



## vfrka1 (Dec 27, 2009)

*Sombor*










by raqn


----------



## vfrka1 (Dec 27, 2009)

*Sombor*










by raqn


----------



## vfrka1 (Dec 27, 2009)

*Sombor*










by raqn


----------



## vfrka1 (Dec 27, 2009)

*Sombor*










by raqn


----------



## vfrka1 (Dec 27, 2009)

*Sombor*










by raqn


----------



## vfrka1 (Dec 27, 2009)

*Sombor*










by raqn


----------



## vfrka1 (Dec 27, 2009)

*Sombor*










by raqn


----------



## vfrka1 (Dec 27, 2009)

*Banja Koviljača*











by cvrki


----------



## vfrka1 (Dec 27, 2009)

*Banja Koviljača*










by cvrki


----------



## vfrka1 (Dec 27, 2009)

*Banja Koviljača*










by cvrki


----------



## vfrka1 (Dec 27, 2009)

*Banja Koviljača*











by cvrki


----------



## vfrka1 (Dec 27, 2009)

*Banja Koviljača*












by cvrki


----------



## vfrka1 (Dec 27, 2009)

*Banja Koviljača*










by cvrki


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

Beautiful pictures! :applause: btw srećna vam nova godina! :cheers:


----------



## vfrka1 (Dec 27, 2009)

happy new year to you too brate


----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)

>


:master::master::master::master:


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

svima srecna nova godina i sve naqj naj u 2010 braco i sestre...  :cheers:

bilo je od rakijeee nema bolje zene od tri dana ona ljulja meneee


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Unfinished serbian-orthodox church in center of Pristina city (Southern Serbia)*









Kosovo & Metohija


----------



## vfrka1 (Dec 27, 2009)

Nice pic Montenegrin:cheers:

*Kopaonik mountain, one of the 5 Serbian national parks*


----------



## STOP&GO (Aug 20, 2007)

A ostala 4 su...?


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

STOP&GO said:


> A ostala 4 su...?


- Kopaonik
- Đerdap
- Tara
- Šar Planina
- Fruška Gora


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_national_parks_of_Serbia#National_parks
*
@ vfrka 1 & Montenegrin-CG*

Thank you! Hvala vam! :cheers:


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

V_E_J_Z_I_K said:


> Ancient St. Peter's church,near Novi Pazar ( VIII sanctuary ) - Southwestern Serbia ( UNESCO )


:cheers:


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

vfrka1 said:


> Nice pic Montenegrin:cheers:


Thx. This unfinished serbian-orthodox church in Pristina is a very nice building. why serbia or SPC no spend money to finish this church? it is the parishchurch of pristina city in center of town behind the big UNI library.


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

6oku_Cp6uja said:


> *The Lim Canyon*


:cheers:


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

Mrle said:


> here the Devil Town





Mrle said:


> and here the Devil's


:cheers2:


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

>



Prokletije mountains in Serbia (2,656 m)

:cheers:


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

No1 said:


>


Slano Kopovo :cheers:

Saltlake in Vojvodina (Northern Serbia)


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

Merry Christmas Serbia & all other orthodox countrys. HRISTOS SE RODI! 

:cheers:









Sava Church (Belgrade)


----------



## Wuxa (Apr 5, 2009)

West Serbia


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

6oku_Cp6uja said:


> *Monastery Hopovo*
> 
> 
> 
> The Novo Hopovo Monastery (Serbian: Манастир Ново Хопово / Manastir Novo Hopovo) is a Serb Orthodox monastery on the Fruška Gora mountain in the northern Serbian province of Vojvodina. According to tradition, the monastery was built by the Despots of the House of Branković. The first reliable mention of monastery dates back to 1641.


:cheers:


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

Deki---KG said:


> *Sinan Pasha mosque (Behind St. Saviour) in Prizren*
> 
> Built by Ottoman Pasha Sinan in 16 century





Deki---KG said:


> *Sv. Spas Church (St. Saviour) in Prizren city (Metohija / Southern Serbia)*
> 
> Built by Serbian Car Dushan 1330


:cheers:


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Belgrade*

Beautiful building of Post Office next to the Railway station crashed in WW2 by Germans


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*source: dizajnzona.com*

*Subotica*, Northern Serbia


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*source: dizajnzona.com*

*Subotica* II


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*source: dizajnzona.com*

*Petrovaradin (Novi Sad)*, Northern Serbia


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*source: dizajnzona.com*

*Suva Planina*, Eastern Serbia


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*source: dizajnzona.com*

*Tara* Mountains, Western Serbia


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Petrovaradin*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

Ivo hvala za slike :cheers:


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Ivo Andrić;50021707 said:


> *Subotica*, Northern Serbia


 wow kay:


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*source: Panoramio*

*Jegrička* river, Northern Serbia


----------



## JC. SAMPERZ (Jun 6, 2008)

Very good. kay:


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

V_E_J_Z_I_K said:


> Sokograd Fortress - Eastern Serbia


:cheers:


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

V_E_J_Z_I_K said:


> River Mlava - Eastern Serbia



Source of Mlava river :cheers:


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

nice pictures!! :cheers:
does anybody know app. when they are going to goldplate the dome of st.Sava temple
hvala


----------



## geofkg (Jan 10, 2010)

Donji Milanovac , Danube river .


----------



## geofkg (Jan 10, 2010)

Golubac fortress, near Danube


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Mileševa monastery Year completed 1236.










The White Angel








It is also one of the most famous frescoes in Serbian culture.


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)




----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Tourist ethnic village.

Johnny Depp in Drvengrad!








_13. januar 2010_


----------



## CeC (May 18, 2005)

Bok srpski , tvoj država 3. lice od TO BE u prezentu lep! Vrlo lep , više te nogometni tim 3. lice od TO BE u prezentu isto inenađujuće. JA pozvati te za pogled priroda nad moj država nad poreklo unutra konac unutra određeni član karika below.have jedan dobar godina , pa dobra sreća unutra određeni član svjetski kup!


----------



## JC. SAMPERZ (Jun 6, 2008)

Great photos.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 13, 2008)

what a beautiful country~ !


----------



## vfrka1 (Dec 27, 2009)

*Smederevska Palanka* Railway station built 1884.










by railserbia.net


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)




----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)




----------



## vfrka1 (Dec 27, 2009)

All the next photos of Pančevo are by Bg-Archangel

*Pančevo*

http://img245.imagevenue.com/img.php?image=42228_P1030529_122_240lo.jpg

http://img13.imagevenue.com/img.php?image=42179_P1030522_122_437lo.jpg

http://img109.imagevenue.com/img.php?image=42215_P1030527_122_412lo.jpg

http://img185.imagevenue.com/img.php?image=42193_P1030523_122_423lo.jpg


----------



## vfrka1 (Dec 27, 2009)

*Pančevo*

http://img226.imagevenue.com/img.php?image=42167_P1030521_122_490lo.jpg


----------



## JC. SAMPERZ (Jun 6, 2008)

Nice pictures.


----------



## vfrka1 (Dec 27, 2009)

Thanks :cheers:

*Subotica*










by EagleX


----------



## vfrka1 (Dec 27, 2009)

*Subotica*










by EagleX


----------



## vfrka1 (Dec 27, 2009)

*Subotica*












by EagleX


----------



## vfrka1 (Dec 27, 2009)

*Subotica*












by EagleX


----------



## vfrka1 (Dec 27, 2009)

*Subotica*










by EagleX


----------



## vfrka1 (Dec 27, 2009)

*Subotica*











by EagleX


----------



## vfrka1 (Dec 27, 2009)

*Subotica*










by EagleX


----------



## vfrka1 (Dec 27, 2009)

*Subotica*










by EagleX


----------



## vfrka1 (Dec 27, 2009)

*Subotica*











by EagleX


----------



## vfrka1 (Dec 27, 2009)

*Subotica*










by EagleX


----------



## vfrka1 (Dec 27, 2009)

*Subotica*










by EagleX


----------



## vfrka1 (Dec 27, 2009)

*Subotica*










by EagleX


----------



## vfrka1 (Dec 27, 2009)

*Subotica*










by EagleX


----------



## vfrka1 (Dec 27, 2009)

*Subotica*










by EagleX


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 13, 2008)

valjevo please.


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*source: flickr (by NoleNS 80)*

*Babine* highlands, SW Serbia


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*source: flickr (by NoleNS 80)*

*Breznica* river


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*source: flickr*

*Valjevo*, Western Serbia


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*source: flickr*

Nenadović tower, *Valjevo*


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Welcome to Serbia!*


----------



## areal51 (Nov 27, 2007)

^^ where is this border?


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

areal51 said:


> ^^ where is this border?


It is the border with Montenegro in the southwest of the country. Until 2006, Serbia and Montenegro were one country. :nuts:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 13, 2008)

*Valjevo - Western Serbia*









source:google images


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Stranjani/Jadovnik*, SW Serbia


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Midžor, Stara Planina* - Eastern Serbia


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Lake Uvac*, Western Serbia


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Midžor*, Eastern Serbia


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

Ivo brate predivne slike majstor si.


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

Montenegrin-CG said:


> Ivo brate predivne slike majstor si.


Jedina moja zasluga je to što sam ih ja našao na internetu^^ Pravi majstori su oni koji su to uslikali. :cheers: Pozdrav!


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Serbia Rocks! Great photos!


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

@ Chadoh25

Thank you my friend! :cheers:

*Jerma*, SE Serbia


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Petrovaradin*, Northern Serbia


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

Ivo Andrić;50738009 said:


> Jedina moja zasluga je to što sam ih ja našao na internetu^^ Pravi majstori su oni koji su to uslikali. :cheers: Pozdrav!


Naravno tako sam i mislio.  :cheers:


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*source: picasaweb*

*Sombor*, NW Serbia


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*source: freebiking.org*

*Stara Planina*, SE Serbia










*Knjaževac*, Eastern Serbia


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

Mosque in *Delimedje*, SW Serbia


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Drina* river, Western Serbia


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

Monument to the "Unknown Soldier" on mount *Avala*, Belgrade


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)




----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

Ivo Andrić;51705737 said:


> Mosque in *Delimedje*, SW Serbia


Mislim da ce da budu ove rakete od dzamija najvece na balkanu ako je ovo kod Tutina.


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by Omorika*

*Pustinja Monastery*










The name of this monastery, Pustinja, could be translated to English as wilderness, a deserted or a desolated place. And there are many reasons for that. Until about 50 years ago no roads were leading there, only a narrow path you can follow on foot, if knowing where to look for the monastery. It is so well hidden deep in the forest and at the entrance to a gorge at the slopes of Povlen mountain near Valjevo, Serbia. The history of this monastery is not known for sure, it was probably built at the beginning of the XIV century, at the ruins of even older church. The frescoes in this monastery are painted in 1622; although not as old and beautiful as frescoes in some other Serbian monasteries, they are very interesting. The new part, left in the photo, was built later, in 1848. The old buildings for monks were destroyed in 1788 and the monastery was empty for long. They were rebuilt in 1953 and from 1965 on this is a female monastery. It is devoted to the Virgin Mary and Jesus, as is visible in an interesting fresco located at the outside wall near the entrance door.


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by Vasa*

*Knez Mihajlova Street (Belgrade)*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by dejo*

*Zlatibor*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by Sveta*

*Zlatar lake*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by zhelach*

*Monastery Blagoveštenje (Ovčar Spa)*










Manastir Blagoveštenje
BLAGOVESTENJE MONASTERY (dedicated to the Holy Annunciation)

Together with the church dedicated to the Holy Annunciation of the Virgin Mary (Acatist), it dates back to the 17th century. It is situated on the left bank of the Morava, beneath Mt. Kablar. The church is of an interesting architecture, with frescoes painted from 1602 to 1632, ranking one of the best accomplishments in the Serbian fresco painting in the first half of the 17th century. Of the old iconostasis, the icon of the most holy Virgin Mary with Christ, painted by Mitrophan in 1602, has been preserved. Patron St. Day is: The Holy Annunciation on the 7th of April.


----------



## honeydanny (Feb 12, 2010)

Nice pics!


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

thx honeydanny 


*Ceremošnja caves near Kučevo*










by paololg

These are the caves of Ceremosnja, famous also for the recoveries of bones of prehistoric bears. The run to the inside is easy and suggestive and it is effected with a local guide. Has captured my attention the interesting illumination with various colors, that creates a magic atmosphere as in the fables or in the films of science fiction.
No tripod.


----------



## lukaszek89 (Nov 20, 2008)

Beautiful pictures!


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Novi Sad


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Morović


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Manastir Tresije _1309._


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

Lepe slike! Bravo zemljaci! :cheers:


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*Jelica Mountain, Central Serbia*



PS: @Montenegrin :cheers: Pozdrav!


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*Jelica Mountain in Winter*


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*Jablanica, Trees in Winter*


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*Ovcar Gorge*


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*West Morava River*


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*Ribnicko Jezero*


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*Teosic Village*


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*Zlatibor*


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

6oku_Cp6uja said:


> *Ovcar Gorge*


Nice view! :cheers:


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

*Southern Serbia - Sar Mountain*



Flickr


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

*Central Serbia - Zemun & Belgrade*



Panoramio


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

*Western Serbia - Tara Mountain*



Panoramio


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

*Southwestern Serbia - Uvac gorge*



Panoramio


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

*Western Serbia - zlatibor Mountain*



Panoramio


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

V_E_J_Z_I_K said:


> *Southwestern Serbia - Uvac gorge*
> 
> 
> 
> Panoramio


:eek2:


----------



## JC. SAMPERZ (Jun 6, 2008)

Nice pictures.


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

V_E_J_Z_I_K odlicne slike :applause:


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)




----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)




----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

V_E_J_Z_I_K said:


> *Southwestern Serbia - Uvac gorge*
> 
> 
> 
> Panoramio



ludilo brate !!! :cheers: Serbia is amazing.


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)




----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

*Eastern Serbia - Topli Do*



Freebiking


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

*Eastern Serbia - Lokve lake*



Freebiking


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

*Eastern Serbia - Majdanpek*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by Alapaca*

*Vlasina lake*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by pedjastudio84*

*Krivi Vir - Mount Rtanj *


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by vujaoluja*

*Naturpark Stara Planina *


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by sarjos*

*Grandmothers tooth (Babin zub) in Naturpark Stara Planina*










Bonus:


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by hawranek*

:cheers:


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by VladaM*

*Pannonian Plaine near Vrsac*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by Lazar2111*

*Sunset over Sava river in Klenak (Vojvodina)*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by SinisaZivkovic*

*Sicevo canyon*










Bonus:


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Church near Cuprija*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by braasha*

*Bridge in Raška Area*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by Brazza*

*Bridge over Velika Morava river (Big Morava) near Cuprija*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Rudnik mountains in Šumadija region*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by OlePaikkonen*

*Near Gruža (Šumadija region)*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by Montenegrin-CG*

*Glediće mountains in Village Dulene (Šumadija)*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Kragujevac city (Šumadija)*

View from Metino brdo


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Green Grošnica lake in Glediče mountains (Šumadija)*

9 km from Kragujevac


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Drina river Gorušice*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*National Park Tara*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Gornjane near Bor*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by OlePaikkonen*

*Ramaća (Šumadija)*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

V_E_J_Z_I_K said:


> *Zlatibor Mountain/Zlatibor*


:cheers:


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

V_E_J_Z_I_K said:


> *Rtanj mountain*


:banana2:


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

V_E_J_Z_I_K said:


> *Rock Monastery of St' Sava (XIII century / Unesco WH) *


:cheers:


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Bač Fortress (Vojvodina)*


----------



## njemanja (Dec 7, 2008)

great pics :cheers: LOOOVE IT:banana:


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Srebreno jezero (Silver lake)*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by sasa Stojanovic*

*Bovan lake*

Near Aleksinac


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

:cheers:



V_E_J_Z_I_K said:


> *Floating Islands,Vlasina lake*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by SinisaZivkovic*

*Dreamy village*

Village Rajac near Negotin


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by VladaM*

*Lonely*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by Ricardo Trindade (xicomelo)*

*Novi Sad on the Danube*

Novi Sad is one the most beautiful towns I've ever visited. This is a shot of the main square, at the historical center. On the right, there's the Catholic Church of the name of Mary.


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Kopaonik*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Danube near Golubac*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by Zoran Petrovic*

*Bubanj lake in Kragujevac (Šumadija)*

1-2 km from downtown


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Kragujevac (2)*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by Slavoljub Radojevic*

*Šumarice Memorian Park (Kragujevac)*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Kragujevac (4)*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Zrenjanin (Vojvodina)*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Zrenjanin (2)*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Zrenjanin (3)*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by Dusan Bartolovic*

*Zrenjanin (4)*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Valjevo (Kolubara)*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Valjevo (2)*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Valjevo (3)*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by mpetrovic*

*Little town Sremski Karlovci*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Copyright: Vujovic Zoran (vujaoluja)*

*Railway Belgrade - Bar (MNE)*

This picture was taken on railway Belgrade - Bar, across mountain Zlatibor, near railway station Zlatibor, 11km from tourist place Zlatibor.
Nature around is very wild and full of marvel scenery.

Best regards from Serbia...


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by bane kozic (bakyy)*

*BG Victory*










The Pobednik (Serbian Cyrillic: Победник; English: The Victor) is a monument in the Kalemegdan Fortress in Belgrade, Serbia), erected after World War I to commemorate the first Allied victory of the war, the defeat of the Austro-Hungarian Empire by the Kingdom of Serbia in the Battle of Cer. It is one of the most famous works of the Croatian sculptor, Ivan Meštrović.
The statue was originally supposed to be placed on the Republic Square, but ended up at Kalemegdan Fortress after people complained about its nudity.

This statue, holding a dove of peace on one hand and a sword of war in the other hand, and looking forward across the confluence of the Sava and the Danube, and over the vast Pannonian plain, towards the very distant Fruška Gora mountain, is probably the most powerful, most popular visual symbol of Belgrade.


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Copyright: Dejan Knezevic (dejo)*

*Golden Evening*

Koviljsko-petrovaradinski rit, marshland on the left bank of the Danube River, is protected as a Special Nature Reserve.This beautiful nature reserve protects many rare animals, birds and fishes.


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Copyright: Biljana Kostovska (Mravka)*

*Devil Town*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Donji Milanovac *

Behind the Danube


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Sava & St.Marko church (Belgrade)*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

V_E_J_Z_I_K said:


> *Šabac fortress at Sava river*
> 
> Built 15 century












:cheers:


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Šabac city*

Downtown










Bonus:


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Šabac (2)*

Bridge over Sava river


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Šabac (3)*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Church in Požarevac*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Grave of former Serbian-Yugoslavian (SRJ) Diktator Slobodan Milosević in Požarevac*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Grave of former Yugoslavian (SFRJ) Diktator Josip Broz "Tito" in Belgrade*










Bonus:


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

V_E_J_Z_I_K said:


> *Belgrade/Beograd*






V_E_J_Z_I_K said:


> *Belgrade, Kalemegdan fortress*


:cheers:


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

V_E_J_Z_I_K said:


> *Belgrade, The Palace of Serbia*


:cheers:


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by Vlada Marinkovic*

*Storm*

Fields of Banat in Pannonian Plaine (Vojvodina)


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Mount Djeravica (2,656 m)*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Danube in Eastern Serbia*










:cheers:


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Mount Trem (1,810 m)*

*Suva Planina


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Ledinac lake (National Park Fruška Gora)*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Miruša canyon (Southern Serbia)*

*Metohija region










:cheers2:


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*National Park Šar*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

* Koznik fortress (15 century)*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Čungulj waterfall*



















:cheers2:


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*by NoleNS (flickr)*

*Suva Planina*, SE Serbia


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*by NoleNS (flickr)*

Village in Serbia


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*flickr*

*Prohor Pčinjski*, Southern Serbia


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Timok river*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Prokletije mountains*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Junik*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Monastery Manasija (15 century)*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Banat region (Vojvodina)*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Lepenski Vir (National Park Djerdap)*

Lepenski Vir (Лепенски Вир, Lepen Whirl) is an important Mesolithic archaeological site located in Serbia in the central Balkan peninsula. It consists of one large settlement with around ten satellite villages. The evidence suggests the first human presence in the locality around 7000 BC with the culture reaching its peak between 5300 BC and 4800 BC. Numerous piscine sculptures and peculiar architecture are testimony to a rich social and religious life led by the inhabitants and the high cultural level of these early Europeans.


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by jeffreyd65*

*Old russian building (Pristina)*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by endrit blakaj*

*Pristina by night*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Landmark of Kosovska Mitrovica city*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by jushi*

*Palatna (Pollate), Kosovo & Metohija (Southern Serbia)*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by curovic.s*

*Serbian-Orthodox church St.Nikola (12 century)*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by walkingserbia.com*

*Ibar canyon (Troglav)*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by walkingserbia.com*

*Kalenić area (Šumadija)*










Bonus:

*Serbian-Orthodox Monastery Kalenić (15 century)*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by walkingserbia.com*

*West Morava river valley*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by walkingserbia.com*

*View from mount Crni vrh (Glediće mountains/Šumadija)*

*Between Village Dulene, Glediće, Bajčetina

The walk takes approx. 4hrs. It starts at the local mountaineering hut (575m), it will be an easy and relaxed walk through this rural location. The walk will take you through country lanes and fields, to Crni Vrh (911m), with impressive views of the surrounding Šumadijan countryside. A Serbian style complementary lunch (Meze) will be provided at the mountain hut before heading back to town.


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by walkingserbia.com*

*Borački krš (Šumadija)*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by walkingserbia.com*

*Autumn in Šumadija region (Central Serbia)*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by walkingserbia.com*

*Deep forests of Šumadija*










Bosnus:

*Šumadija (Central Serbia)*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by goodwill_444*

*Village Bajčetina *


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by Markov Igor*

*Wild horse on mount Midzor (2,169 m) / Natur Park Stara Planina*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by www.szilard.org*

*Ruins of Aracs church (13 century)*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Slano Kopovo*










In the year 2001, 976 hectares of “Slano Kopovo”, a special nature reserve, was declared by the Serbian Government as a natural value of the utmost significance, rated first category. The Association of Huntsmen from Novi Becej has been nominated as its official trustee. Slano Kopovo represents one of the last preserved salt land marshes in Vojvodina. In the past, the river Tisa used to change its course frequently, flooding the nearby plains, so “Slano Kopovo” is one of the ancient meanders of the river Tisa. Slano Kopovo is an immeasurable center of the biological diversity of the flora and fauna on the territory of Vojvodina as well as an example of salty habitats at the verge of complete disappearance. It is one of the most important and most particular bird habitats in Serbia, as well as in the middle Europe. Slano Kopovo is the nesting place for a number of rare and endangered species of birds, but even more important is its significance as an “en route” station for birds in migration from many parts of Europe and from west Siberia. Slano Kopovo is a very special place for birds such as cranes, snipes, herons, ducks and geese. During the migration period in the spring and in the autumn, here in Slano Kopovo over 15000 grey cranes (Grus grus), over 20 000 different species of ducks, and over 5 000 geese can gather in just one moment.










:cheers:


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Lim* river, SW Serbia


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)




----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Pannonian Plain near Novi Sad*


----------



## giangpro (Sep 7, 2008)

beautiful.


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by makisa68*

*Ivanjica*










Bonus:

*Ivanjica waterfall*

by lek001bog


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by 6opucc*

*Ivanjica (2)*

Draža Mihajlovic monument (2 WW)


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Ivanjica main street*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by jowan*

*Krupanj*










Bonus:

*Karadjordje mounment in Krupanj*

by mijailovic1969


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by qrda*

*Crvenka (Vojvodina)*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by tecadunav*

*Petrovac na Mlavi*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by izahorizonta*

*Mlava river in Petrovac*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Origin of Mlava river*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Uvac river canyon*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by barakata*

*Bosilegrad*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by dragansremac*

*Part of Niš*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by bratmeda*

*Mount Trem*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by goranikon*

*Ovčar Kablar *

West Morava river canyon


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Great pics, amazing indeed. Regards.*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

Thank you Jan :cheers:


*Miruša waterfalls canyon (Kosovo & Metohija)*

overall 22 waterfalls


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Miruša waterfalls (2)*










Bonus:


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Niš downtown*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Niš *


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Former Mosque in Niš fortress*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by dragansremac*

*Niš*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by stankovic*

*Sava river beach of Sremska Mitrovica city (Vojvodina)*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Serbian-Orthodox church in Prnjavor (Mačva)*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by Marko Kosovcevic*

*Jasenica river in Stragari (Šumadija)*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by Polić Slavko - Ćef*

*Ljubovija*

Drina river is border between Serbia & Bosnia-Hercegowina


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by Sergey Sergejevich*

*Meduvršje*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by 6opucc*

*West Morava river in Ovčar valley*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by zdravko.mijailovic*

*Sumadija view with Rudnik*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Serbian-Orthodox Rock Monastery Savina (13 century)*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*View on Boljevac from top of mount Rtanj *


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by oklobdžija*

*Village Martonoš*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Serbian-Orthodox church in Lipljan (Kosovo & Metohija)*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Plitvice of Metohija, Miruša waterfalls*



















:cheers:


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Mountains of historic region Raška-Oblast/Sandzak*


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Very impressives landscapes and I love the Miruša waterfalls. Regards.*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

Jan Del Castillo said:


> *Very impressives landscapes and I love the Miruša waterfalls. Regards.*



Thank you again & again my friend.  you are welcome every time to a good old sljivovica (serbian national drink)

greetings










:cheers:


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by борис1973*

*Old Gymnasium of Sremski Karlovci (18 century), Vojvodina*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by ceca67*

*Landscape near Čajetina*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by sonjabgd*

*Grad Stalać (14 century)*

Near Varvarin


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by Andrey Kirkov*

*Near Sremska Mitrovica*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by Dragoljub Jankovic*

*Braticic memory*

Near Osečina


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

Ivo Andrić;53120729 said:


> Lake of *Zaovine*, Western Serbia


Awesome nature, awesome:cheers:


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by M. Łªzï⁮⁮c*

*Gornji Milanovac (Šumadija)*


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*source: Panoramio*

Mountains around *Štrpce*, Southern Serbia


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Jazinačko* lake, Šar Planina Mountains, Southern Serbia


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

Another lake/spring in the *Šar Planina* Mountains


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

Štrbačko lake, *Šar Planina*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by Leggy*

*Sečanj (Vojvodina)*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by Sergey Sergejevich*

*Sea of Vojvodina*



















:cheers:


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by markonepegaz*

*Carska Bara*

The entire, physically connected wetland of Carska Bara covers an area of 11 square kilometers and the entire system consists of three smaller, connected ponds (Carska, Perleska and Tiganjica). It extends for 8 to 9 kilometers along the Begej (approximately from Begej's 4th to 15th kilometer) . Wetland consists of many smaller bodies of water: rivers, canals, lakes and ponds, covered with reed beds, willow thickets and rushes and it is known for its color diversity. The central, lake section is known for its blue, clear water, while the surrounding salt marshes have white and yellow waters, all within green woods. Previously, Carska Bara consisted of smaller and larger swamps, but in time it basically turned into a complex of Begej's meanders which are naturally getting shortened and narrowed and the bog gets more and more inclined compared to the river bed.


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by radio216*

*Forest in Aleksandrovo, Nova Crnja (Vojvodina)*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by DaRe1982*

*Drina river, Crne Bare (Mačva)*



















:cheers:


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Mećavnik*, Western Serbia


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Mećavnik*, Western Serbia


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Novi Sad*


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Golubac*


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Drina*


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

Lake *Uvac*


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Kopaonik*


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Žiča*, Kraljevo


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

Rock formations near *Trgovište*, Southern Serbia


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

Chapel on the top of these rock formations near *Trgovište*

Panoramic >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*source: flickr*

Train station in *Mokra Gora*, Western Serbia


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*by AlexeyDZ (flickr)*

*Zlatibor*, Western Serbia


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

Ski center *Kopaonik*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by savahinic*

*Serbian-Orthodox Monastery Crna Reka near Tutin*

Founded 13 century.


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Gazivode lake near Tutin (Raška-Oblast|Sandzak region)*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by Dulenac*

*Foggy spring in Velike Pčelice (Šumadija)*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

Ivo Andrić;53240299 said:


> Chapel on the top of these rock formations near *Trgovište*
> 
> Panoramic >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


:cheers: Bravo Ivo

This rock formations calls Devil Stone. The Radan canyon is Devils Home. 

--->

*Natur Park Devil Town* near Kuršumlija 



















:cheers:


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by Dulenac*

*202 pyramids of Radan canyon (2 - 15 m high)*



















:cheers:


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Airport Nikola Tesla in Belgrade*


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Very nice the Novi Sad and beautiful the Gazivode Lake. Regards.*


----------



## vfrka1 (Dec 27, 2009)

Montenegrin-CG said:


> *Airport Nikola Tesla in Belgrade*


Nice :cheers:

When you come home from traveling it is cool to see the greatest Serbian mind's name welcomes you :banana:


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

vfrka1 said:


> Nice :cheers:
> 
> When you come home from traveling it is cool to see the greatest Serbian mind's name welcomes you :banana:


Yes 

*Nikola Tesla Museum in Belgrade*










http://www.tesla-museum.org/meni_en.htm










:cheers:


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by Dulenac*

*Landscape near Blace*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Drina river waterfall*



















:cheers:


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Fog over Drina river*


----------



## vfrka1 (Dec 27, 2009)

Montenegrin-CG said:


> Yes
> 
> *Nikola Tesla Museum in Belgrade*
> 
> ...


Awesome bro!:cheers:

There are all of Nikola Tesla's personal legacy and projects (except the ones CIA had *stolen* like the ones about death rays), which by his will are in one place in his motherland of Serbia  His nephew Sava did all the transfer stuffs from the USA to Serbia. Tourists love to visit this museum :cheers:


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

vfrka1 said:


> Awesome bro!:cheers:
> 
> There are all of Nikola Tesla's personal legacy and projects (except the ones CIA had *stolen* like the ones about death rays), which by his will are in one place in his motherland of Serbia  His nephew Sava did all the transfer stuffs from the USA to Serbia. Tourists love to visit this museum :cheers:



Yes.  The Museum is a nice building too i like it. :cheers:


----------



## dgdf (Mar 13, 2010)

*f*

thankssssssss best web www.waymoney.tk


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by Dulenac*

*Citypark of Arandjelovac*









http://static.panoramio.com/photos/original/33176434.jpg


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Golubac town*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by Katarina*

*Vojvodina*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by Katarina*

*Zlatibor *


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by Katarina*

*Green Drina *


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by Katarina*










:cheers:


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by Katarina*

*Over the mountains and the sea*










Bravo Kaćo :cheers:


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Šumadija*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by Katarina*

*Šumadija*


----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)

:cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## Todorovic (Aug 6, 2008)

Belgrade, something fresh,


----------



## JC. SAMPERZ (Jun 6, 2008)

Nice pictures. kay:


----------



## vfrka1 (Dec 27, 2009)

Thank you


----------



## vfrka1 (Dec 27, 2009)

Montenegrin-CG said:


> *Over the mountains and the sea*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:eek2::eek2::eek2:

*what a photo*

:dance:


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Stara Planina*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by Dulenac*

*Devil's spring in Nature Park Devil Town*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by Slavo Glusčevic*

*Kamena Gora (Near border to Montenegro)*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Serbian-Orthodox church on the border between Serbia & Montenegro (Ranče polje)*










:cheers:


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by izahorizonta*

*Church St. Sretenje gospodnje on the border*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by Idriz Agović*

*Village Sjeverin*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by gole stefan*

*Near Priboj *











:cheers:


----------



## vfrka1 (Dec 27, 2009)

*Belgrade*


----------



## vfrka1 (Dec 27, 2009)

*Belgrade*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by kraljevcanin*

*Monastery Žiča* 

Žiča (Serbian Cyrillic: Жича) is a Serb Orthodox monastery near Kraljevo, Serbia. The monastery, together with the Church of the Holy Dormition, was built by the first King of Serbia, Stefan the First-Crowned. It was destroyed by the end of 13th century, but was rebuilt by King Stefan Milutin at the beginning of the 14th century. Žiča was by tradition royal church of Serbian kings, and although a king could be crowned in any Serbian church, he was never considered true king until he was anointed in Žiča.

The red color of the exterior walls is a symbol of the blood of the martyrs of the early Christian church.

Žiča was declared Monument of Culture of Exceptional Importance in 1979, and it is protected by Republic of Serbia, and in 2008, Žiča celebrated 800 years of existence.


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by direkcija*

*Kraljevo on the Ibar & West Morava river*









Beach at Ibar river downtown


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Kraljevo (Royal Town)*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Kragujevac city from mount Žeželj *

Kragujevac (Serbian Cyrillic: Крагујевац) is the fifth largest city in Serbia (arround 210,000 inhabitants), the main city of the Šumadija region and the administrative centre of Šumadija District. It is situated on the banks of the Lepenica River. 

Kragujevac was the first capital of modern Serbia (1818–1839), and the first constitution in the Balkans was proclaimed in this city in 1835. Further on, the first full- fledged university in the newly independent Serbia was founded in 1838, preceded by the first grammar school (Gimnazija), Printworks (both in 1833), professional National theatre (1835) and the Military academy (1837).

Belgrade took the lead by becoming the seat of the throne in 1841. The University of Kragujevac was not reestablished until 1976. Contemporary Kragujevac is known for its weapons, munition, and Zastava car factory, which produced the Yugo, Florida, Zastava 10 (Fiat Punto, by licence) and Skala automobiles until Fiat bought it in 2008. The new company, called "Fiat Serbia" thereafter, pledged to invest a total of 700 million euros in the region, with the government adding 200 million euros to this.


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Kragujevac*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Aerodrom, Kragujevac*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Lake of Memorian Park Šumarice, Kragujevac*

The Kragujevac massacre was the massacre of 7,000 civilians mostly Serbs and Roma in today Šumarice by German Nazi soldiers between 20–21 October 1941. It was one of the worst massacres during the German military occupation of Serbia.

To commemorate the victims of the massacre, the whole of Šumarice, where the killings took place, was turned into a memorial park. There are several monuments there: the monument to killed schoolchildren and their teachers, the "Broken Wing" monument, the monument of pain and defiance, the monument "One hundred for one", the monument resistance and freedom.


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

Water barrier dam, *Perućac*, river Drina, Western Serbia


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

Lake *Perućac*, Western Serbia


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

Lake *Perućac* II


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Mileševac* canyon - caves, Western Serbia


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Hisardžik* fortress in the canyon of Mileševka, Western Serbia


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Western Morava* river valley & *Ovčar* mountain, Central Serbia


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Ljuberadja* village, Eastern Serbia


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Very nice and impressive the Western Morava River Valley & Ovčar Mountain. Regards.*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by emildina101*

*Village Globočica / Glloboçicë*



















:cheers:


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by sikiii*

*Karpa*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by claudio74*

*Studenčan / Studençan*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by Masori*

*Radonjićko Lake | Radoniq Lake *


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by Shkumbin*

*Miruša waterfalls canyon*



















:cheers:


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by Raif Kasi*

*Vrbničko Lake *

This lake is near Vrbnica in Metohija(Dukagjinit) region. Border lake between Serbia & Albania.










:applause:


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by Cekaj*

*Zemra Lake* (Albanian: Liqeni i Zemrës) is a mountain lake in Serbia, located only 400 m (1,312 ft) from the Albanian border. The lake is found in the Prokletije near the peak of Gusan(Maja Gusanit) which is 2,539 m (8,330 ft) high. Zemra lake resembles Đeravica Lake in shape. Zemra Lake has a maximum length of 150 m (492 ft) and a maximum width of 120 m (394 ft). Many smaller lakes are found around this lake.



















:cheers:


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by ssylqa*

*Lake of mount Djeravica (2,656 m)*

Đeravica Lake (Serbian Cyrillic: Језеро Ђеравица; Albanian: Liqeni i Gjeravicës) is a mountain lake in Serbia located just under the summit of Đeravica in Prokletije mountains. The lake is about 2,200 m (7,218 ft) above sea level. It is shaped like a tooth and is the origin of the Erenik river which flows down to the Metohija region of western Kosovo. The maximum length of this lake is 240 m (787 ft) and the width is 120 m (394 ft). The lake is known for is its many salamanders, which feast on flying insects. The lake has a maximum depth of 3.8 m (12 ft).



















:cheers:


----------



## Illyrian_Patriot (Oct 29, 2009)

^^ dude no need to post photos from kosova ... , kosova is an independent state , if you cant accept it , that's fine by me , but posting photos of kosova in the serbian thread is not logical and acceptable by many people in this forum and not only


:cheers:


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Visoki Dečani (UNESCO WH)*

Visoki Dečani (Serbian Cyrillic: Високи Дечани) is a major Serb Orthodox Christian monastery located in province Kosovo & Metohija, 12 km (7 mi) south of the town of Peć. The monastic katholikon is the largest medieval church in the Balkans containing the most extensive preserved fresco decoration.

The monastery was established in a chestnut grove by Serbian King Stefan Uroš III Dečanski in 1327. Its original founding charter is dated to 1330. The following year the king died and was buried at the monastery, which henceforth became his popular shrine. Indeed, the epithet Dečanski refers to the king's foundation of the monastery. The construction was continued by his son Emperor Stefan Uroš IV Dušan until 1335, but the wall-painting was not completed until 1350.



















:cheers:


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by ZNikolic*

*Rugovo (Rugova) canyon*



















:cheers:



Illyrian_Patriot said:


> ^^ dude no need to post photos from kosova ... , kosova is an independent state , if you cant accept it , that's fine by me , but posting photos of kosova in the serbian thread is not logical and acceptable by many people in this forum and not only
> 
> 
> :cheers:


I say nothing to this.

http://daccess-dds-ny.un.org/doc/UNDOC/GEN/N99/172/89/PDF/N9917289.pdf?OpenElement

http://www.un.org/en/documents/charter/

http://www.un.org/

Greetings


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by Бојан Миловић*

*Godovcka cave*


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Awesome the Miruša Waterfalls Canyon and I like the view in Rugova. The Visoki Dečani is very nice. Regards.*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Patriarchate of Peć (UNESCO WH)*

The Patriarchate of Peć (Serbian: Пећка патријаршија or Pećka Patrijaršija; Albanian: Patrikana e Pejës) is a Serbian Orthodox monastery located near Peć. The complex of churches is the spiritual seat and mausoleum of the Serbian archbishops and patriarchs.

The precise date of the foundation of the Patriarchate is unknown. It is thought that while Saint Sava was still alive that the site became a metoh (land owned and governed by a monastery) of Žiča monastery, then the seat of the Serbian archbishopric.

Archbishop Arsenije I built the Church of the Holy Apostles, as he wanted the seat of the Serbian Church to be at a more secure location and closer to the centre of the country. Soon, around 1250, he ordered it decoration. Archbishop Nikodim I built the Church of Saint Demetrius around 1320, north of the other church. A decade later, around 1330, his successor, Archbishop Danilo II built a third church, south of the original one - the Church of the Holy Virgin Hodegetria to the south of which he added the small Church of Saint Nicholas. In front of the three main churches, he then raised a monumental narthex. In front of the narthex he built a tower. In the time of Archbishop Joanakije II, around 1345, the hitherto undecorated Church of Saint Demetrius was decorated with frescoes.

During the 14th century, small modifications were made to Church of the Holy Apostles, so some parts were decorated later. From the 13th to the 15th century, and in the 17th century, the Serbian Patriarchs and Archbishops of Peć were buried in the churches of the Patriarchate.



















:cheers:


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by 6opucc*

*Subotica*


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Monastery of Sretenje*, Western Morava valley, Western Serbia


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Smederevo* fortress & river Danube


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Golubac* fortress, Lake Djerdap, Eastern Serbia


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

Lake *Djerdap*, Eastern Serbia


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

Street in *Sombor*, NW Serbia


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

St. Petka, *Belgrade*


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Kalemgdan, Belgrade*


----------



## vfrka1 (Dec 27, 2009)

Bravooooooooooooo. Awesome photos!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vfrka1 (Dec 27, 2009)

*Kruševac, church Lazarica built in 1371.*


----------



## vfrka1 (Dec 27, 2009)

*Kruševac*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by izahorizonta*

*Monument of Kosovo Hero's in Kruševac*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by mdragan*

*Kruševac*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by izahorizonta*

*Kruševac*


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

Mt. *Babin zub*, Stara Planina, SE Serbia


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by VEJZIK*

*Majdanpek*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Smederevo on Danube river*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Vršac*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Vršac city in the Pannonian Plain of Vojvodina*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Great Roman Catolic church in Vršac*










Bonus:


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Pannonian Plain view from Vršac*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Mount Vršački breg near Romanian border (Vršac)*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Serbian-Orthodox church on a hill in Vršac*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Vršac*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Vršac*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Near Vršac*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

Nice city *Vršac*  Baš zanimljiv gradić.


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Vršac tower*

The tower is a remnant of the medieval Vršac fortress. There are two theories about the origin of this fortress. According to the Turkish traveler, Evliya Çelebi, the fortress was built by the Serbian despot Đurađ Branković. Historians consider that Branković built the fortress after the fall of Smederevo in 1439. In its construction the fortress had some architectural elements similar to those in the fortress of Smederevo and the fortress around the Manasija monastery.

The other theory claims that Vršac Tower is a remnant of the medieval fortress known as Erdesumulu (Hungarian: Érdsomlyó or Érsomlyó, Serbian: Erd-Šomljo / Ерд-Шомљо or Šomljo / Шомљо). However, the other sources do not identify Erdesumulu with Vršac, but claim that the location of this town and fortress was further to the east, on the Karaš River, in present-day Romanian Banat. A Town named Erdesumulu was first mentioned in 1227. A Dominican monastery with the relics of Saint Dominic was founded there between 1230 and 1240, while from 1255 it was the seat of the comes. The fortress of Erdesumulu was built in 1335 as a royal fortress.
View from the Vrsac hill, in front of the Vrsac tower.

After the Ottoman conquest in 1552, the Vršac fortress was used by the Ottomans. In 1590/91 the Ottoman garrison there comprised one aga, two Ottoman officers and 20 Serb mercenaries.


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*View on Ovčar Kablar (Spa) & Čačak city*

West Morava river canyon


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Čačac city*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Central sqare in Čačak *


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Čačak*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Čačak*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Čačak*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*West Morava river, Čačak*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Guča trumpet festival (17 km from Čačak city)*

http://www.guca.rs/eng/index.php



















:cheers:

This is the greatest trumped festival worldwide great experience.


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by Sanja Kneževic*

*Guča 2009*

http://thephotowanderer.files.wordpress.com/2009/08/sanja-knezevic-photo-guca-012.jpg


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by Sanja Kneževic*

*Guča 2009*

http://thephotowanderer.files.wordpress.com/2009/08/sanja-knezevic-photo-guca-11.jpg


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by Sanja Kneževic*



*Guća 2009*

http://thephotowanderer.files.wordpress.com/2009/08/sanja-knezevic-photo-guca-21.jpg


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by Sanja Kneževic*

*Party in the river, Guča 2009*

http://thephotowanderer.files.wordpress.com/2009/08/sanja-knezevic-photo-guca-14.jpg


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by Sanja Kneževic*

*Guča 2009*

http://thephotowanderer.files.wordpress.com/2009/08/sanja-knezevic-photo-guca-16.jpg


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by Sanja Kneževic*

*Guča 2009*

http://thephotowanderer.files.wordpress.com/2009/08/sanja-knezevic-photo-guca-19.jpg

Хвала за ове прелепе фотке Сања, thank you Sanja for this great pics. 

:cheers2:


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

Montenegrin-CG said:


> *Guča trumpet festival (17 km from Čačak city)*
> 
> http://www.guca.rs/eng/index.php
> 
> ...



The Guča trumpet festival, also known as the Dragačevo Assembly (Serbian: Драгачевски сабор or Dragačevski sabor), is an annual trumpet festival held in the town of Guča, near the city of Čačak, in the Dragačevo region of western Serbia. Guča is a five-hour bus journey from Belgrade.

600,000 visitors make their way to the town of 2,000 people every year, both from Serbia and abroad. Elimination heats earlier in the year mean only a few dozen bands get to compete. Guča’s official festival is split into three parts. Friday’s opening concert, Saturday night celebrations and Sunday’s competition. Friday’s concerts are held at the entrance to the official Guča Festival building. This event features previous winners, each orkestar getting to play three tunes while folk dancers, all kitted out in bright knitting patterns, dance kolos and oros in front of a hyped-up audience.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QV6HrABMXak

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p-2_0yb3wVY

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g_zfUWf45AQ&feature=related



:dance:

http://thephotowanderer.files.wordpress.com/2009/08/sanja-knezevic-photo-guca-18.jpg


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

http://thephotowanderer.files.wordpress.com/2009/08/sanja-knezevic-photo-guca-13.jpg


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

edit


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by tecadunav*

*Mainstreet in Guča*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by tecadunav*

*Guča*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by tecadunav*

*Kupus in Guča (Serbian National Food)*










Bonus:










:cheers:


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Good photo of Guča. Regards.*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by SIMKE ZVECAN*

*300 m high funnel of Trepča, Zvečan*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by Marko SERBIA*

*Castle in Salas (Vojvodina)*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by Markov Igor*

*Village Obornjača*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by servis0230*

*Kikindska peskara*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by Milan Uljmanski*

*Romanian-Orthodox church in Bela Crkva*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by Milan Uljmanski*

*Old St.Ana church in Bela Crkva*










:cheers:


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by ciricslobodan*

*Lake in Bela Crkva*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Bela Crkva*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by milan.belobabic*

*Bela Crkva panorama*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*St.Varvara - Medieval Serbian monastery in Stari Ras *

Stari Ras (Serbian Cyrillic: Стари Рас; English: Old Ras), known at the time as Ras, was one of the first capitals of the medieval Serbian state of Raška, and the most important one for a long period of time. Located in today's region of Raška or Sandžak (Turkish name) of Serbia, the city was right in the centre of the early medieval state that started to spread in all directions. It was founded between 8th and 10th centuries and got deserted sometime in the 13th century. Its favorable position in the area known as Old Serbia, along the Raška gorge, on the crossroads between the Adriatic Sea and state of Zeta, Bosnia in the west and Kosovo in the east added to its importance as a city. There is an impressive group of medieval monuments consisting of fortresses, churches and monasteries. The monastery at Sopoćani is a reminder of the contacts between Western world and the Byzantine world. Today the city lies in mostly unenclosed and unprotected ruins close to the city of Novi Pazar, which probably began its own life as a trading enclave for Ras. However, there are plans for future reconstruction of the site. The site of Stari Ras, in combination with the nearby Monastery of Sopoćani, is already a UNESCO World Heritage Site, and Stari Ras monastery (12th century) is being reconstructed and it too may be included on the UNESCO World Heritage List with the site. Stari Ras and Sopoćani World Heritage site is not far from another UNESCO World Heritage Site of Serbia, the magnificent medieval monastery and churches of Studenica. The 8th century Petrova church is one of the oldest in the Balkans.

Stari Ras was declared Monument of Culture of Exceptional Importance in 1979, and it is protected by Republic of Serbia.


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by Бојан Миловић*

*Petrova church in Novi Pazar (UNESCO WH)*

The Petrova Church or Church of St. Apostles Peter and Paul (8-9th century) is a Serbian Orthodox church on a hill of Stari Ras, the medieval capital of Rascia (Serbia), near Novi Pazar, Serbia. It is the oldest church in Serbia.

The foundation of the church onceals a inner cupola are examples of the circular mausoleal architectural type used after Emperor Constantine (306-312).

Saint Sava (1175-1235), a Serbian prince, brother of the serbian king Stefan Prvovenčani and the founder of the Serbian Orthodox church was baptised in the church. Stefan Nemanja held the council that outlawed the Bogumils at the church. Most of the preserved frescoes date to the mid-13th century when the frescoes were repainted.

The church was declared a Monument of Culture of Exceptional Importance in 1979, and it is protected by Republic of Serbia.


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by cmdeback*

*Novi Pazar*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by doda23*

*Old town Novi Pazar*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by Samer Jusović*

*Museum Ruždija, Novi Pazar*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by Samer Jusović*

*Old town Novi Pazar*

Stara čaršija, bedem, park & Arap mosque


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Altum-Alem mosque, Novi Pazar (16th century)*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Monastery Sopoćani near Novi Pazar*

The Sopoćani monastery (Serbian Cyrillic: Сопоћани), an endowment of King Stefan Uroš I of Serbia, was built in the second half of the 13th century, near the source of the Raška River in the region of Ras, the centre of the Serbian medieval state. It is World Heritage Site, added in 1979 with Stari Ras. The church was dedicated to the Holy Trinity and completed around 1265, with interior decorated shortly thereafter. Archbishop Sava II, who became the head of the Serbian Orthodox Church in 1263, is represented in the procession of archbishops in the area of the altar. The frescoes of Sopoćani are considered by some experts on Serbian medieval art as the most beautiful of that period. On the western wall of the nave is a famous fresco of the Dormition of the Virgin. In the 16th century the monks had to temporarily leave the monastery on several occasions due to the Ottoman threat. Finally, during one raids in 1689 the Ottoman Turks set fire to the monastery and carried off the lead from the church roof. The brotherhood escaped with some important relics to Kosovo - but did not return to Sopoćani; it remained deserted for over two hundred years, until the 20th century. The church slowly decayed: its vaults caved in, its dome fell down, and the remains of the surrounding buildings were covered with rubble and earth.

Finally, during the 20th century the monastery was restored and today it is settled by a thriving brotherhood of dedicated monks. The fact that most of the Sopoćani frescoes still shine with radiant beauty - surviving more than two centuries of extreme exposure to the elements - many consider nothing less than a divine miracle.

Sopoćani was declared Monument of Culture of Exceptional Importance in 1979, and it is protected by Republic of Serbia.



















:cheers:


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by inok*

*St.Filip-beautiful fresco (13 century), monastery Sopoćani*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by inok*

*UNESCO World heritage - Christ Pantocrator - monastery Sopoćani*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

Montenegrin-CG said:


> *Petrova church in Novi Pazar (UNESCO WH)*
> 
> The Petrova Church or Church of St. Apostles Peter and Paul (8-9th century) is a Serbian Orthodox church on a hill of Stari Ras, the medieval capital of Rascia (Serbia), near Novi Pazar, Serbia. It is the oldest church in Serbia.
> 
> ...












:cheers:


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Belgrade* by Rascian


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Belgrade Fortress wall* by Rascian


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

beautiful pictures @ poseta! :cheers:


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

:cheers:

моје је било само да одаберем оно најлепше што форумаши србије поставе... тако и треба селектовати за ову страну... слике лепог квалитета, ове величине и добрих кадрова


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Nice pics of Leskovac and Belgrade. Regards.*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

ово је само рендер како ће да изгледа крст који ће буде постављен на улазу града на ђурђевдан 2010, слава града.  
Биће највећи клрст у Србији.


*New 18 m high cross in Kragujevac city* 



















:cheers:


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Kragujevac*










by vejzik


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Kragujevac*










Post office

by vejzik


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Kragujevac*










by vejzik


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Kragujevac*










by vejzik


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Kragujevac*










by vejzik


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Kragujevac*










by vejzik


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Kragujevac*










by vejzik


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Kragujevac*










by vejzik


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Kragujevac*










by vejzik


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Kragujevac*










by vejzik


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Kragujevac*










by vejzik


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Kragujevac*










by vejzik


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Kragujevac City Hall*










by vejzik


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

Вејзик мајсторе царе предивне слике мог Крагујевца. посета1 хвала за вејзикове слике.

:cheers:


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by VEJZIK*

*Kragujevac*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Kragujevac... Bubanj lake near downtown*


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Beautiful!


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

Chadoh25 said:


> Beautiful!


Thank you


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*The city of NIŠ * by Goran


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*The city of NIŠ* by Velizar


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*The city of NIŠ * by Goran


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*The city of NIŠ* by Velizar


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*The city of NIŠ* by Velizar


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*The city of NIŠ* by Velizar


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Belgrade


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

New Belgrade


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*The city of Niš* by Velizar


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*The city of Niš*










by Velizar


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*The city of Niš *










by Velizar


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Belgrade*










by Rascian


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Belgrade*










by Rascian


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Belgrade*










by Rascian


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Belgrade*










by Rascian


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Kopaonik


----------



## Todorovic (Aug 6, 2008)

Slika sa Vrazje stene

Na 5 km od Opstine Trgoviste, na granici sa Makedonijom.


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*source: srbijasume.rs*

*Sićevo* canyon, SE Serbia


----------



## njemanja (Dec 7, 2008)

^^ beautiful! :cheers:


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

_Serbia!
_


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

_Niš_


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*The Skull Tower* (Serbian: Ћеле Кула, Ćele Kula, Turkish: Kafatası Kulesi) is a monument to 19th century Serbian rebels. It is situated in Niš, on Constantinople road, on the old Constantinople road leading to Sofia. The tower was built with the skulls of the Serbs killed during the 1809 Battle of Čegar by the order of Ottoman Sultan Mahmud II.


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*picasaweb*

*Borski stol*, Eastern Serbia


----------



## Wuxa (Apr 5, 2009)

> http://i41.tinypic.com/6gwsk7.jpg


kay:


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

*Southeastern Serbia - Toplodolska River*



klubputnika.com


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

Још мало па 500 000 прегледа... Гледани смо :banana::cheers:


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Vrnjachka Spa*










panoramio source


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Vrnjacka Banja*


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Vrnjacka Banja - a great SPA!*


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Vrnjacka Banja*


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Vrnjacka Banja*


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Sremski Karlovci*










by ekoloskicentar.org


----------



## Goyazny (Feb 1, 2009)

Karlovci equals Bermet wine.


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*The city of Niš* by Velizar


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

Mmmmmm, wine:cheers:


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*source: picasaweb*

*Lisine*, Eastern Serbia


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*source: picasaweb (by Claude)*

*Golubac*, Eastern Serbia


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*source: picasaweb (by Claude)*

Lake *Djerdap*, Eastern Serbia (Romanian border)


----------



## Todorovic (Aug 6, 2008)

Sicevacka klisura,


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*source: dizajnzona.com*

Mount *Zlatibor*, Western Serbia


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Drina*, Western Serbia


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*source: dizajnzona.com*

*Petrovaradin*, Northern Serbia


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded (Aug 28, 2009)

Nothing like beautiful architecture combined with an amazing landscape.


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

Thank you:cheers:

Over 500 000 views. Bravooooooooooo:banana:


----------



## Todorovic (Aug 6, 2008)

Evo nesto zanimljivo,



















Bali Begova Dzamij u Niskoj tvrdjavi, danas je pretvorena u izlozbeni paviljon 77 namenjen najcesce manje poznatim umetnicima za postavke i izlozbe.


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

Bravo za 500.000!!! :cheers2: Najlepsi "Thread"


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

Todorovic said:


> Evo nesto zanimljivo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome photos of Nish! Bravo:banana:


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

Northern part of Kosovo & Metohija province


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

Bez_imena said:


> *AVALA TOWER*



dobar ovaj nov avala tower :cheers:


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Radan canyon*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Village near Kragujevac*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by Catalin Severus Moro…*

*Near Brodarevo*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by lav61*

*Srebrena planina - Silver mountain*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by gMilanovac*

*Ždrelo canyon near Stogazovac *


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by Radovam Magdalenic*

*Tupiznica*


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

Great pix Montenegrin Serb:cheers:


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

Thank you peseta! 


*Dečani/Deçan*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Monastery Visoki Dečani (UNESCO WH)*

Visoki Dečani (Serbian Cyrillic: Високи Дечани) is a major Serb Orthodox Christian monastery located in autonomous province of Kosovo,12 km (7 mi) south of the town of Peć. The monastic katholikon is the largest medieval church in the Balkans containing the most extensive preserved fresco decoration.

The monastery was established in a chestnut grove by Serbian King Stefan Uroš III Dečanski in 1327. Its original founding charter is dated to 1330. The following year the king died and was buried at the monastery, which henceforth became his popular shrine. Indeed, the epithet Dečanski refers to the king's foundation of the monastery. The construction was continued by his son Emperor Stefan Uroš IV Dušan until 1335, but the wall-painting was not completed until 1350.

The monastic church, dedicated to Christ Pantocrator and built from blocks of red-purple, light-yellow and onyx marble, was constructed by builders working under a Franciscan monk, Vitus of Kotor. The church is distinguished by its imposing size and Romanesque and Early Gothic structure and design. Apart from the extensive and well preserved fresco cycles the interior features the original 14th-century stone templon, the throne of the hegumen and the carved wooden sarcophagus of the founder King Stefan.

On the "The Crucifixion" fresco, painted in 1350, objects similar to UFOs can be found. They represent two comets that looks like space ships, with two men inside of them, and are often quoted by Ufologists.

Visoki Dečani was declared Monument of Culture of Exceptional Importance in 1990, and it is protected by Republic of Serbia. In 2004, UNESCO listed the monastery on the World Heritage List, citing its frescoes as "one of the most valued examples of the so-called Palaeologan renaissance in Byzantine painting" and "a valuable record of the life in the 14th century". In 2006, it was added to the List of World Heritage Sites in danger due to the potential for attacks by ethnic-Albanian partisans; it is protected by the United Nations' KFOR.

On 30 March 2007 an explosion was heard near the monastery. The explosion was confirmed by Serbian and international sources in Kosovo. Bishop Teodosije, the prior of the Visoki Dečani monastery, stated that the incident was a grenade attack on the monastery, with an objective of sending threatening messages to the monks and KFOR forces.


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Relic of the True Cross*









Monastery Visoki Dečani


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

Mila zemljo, mili dome
Na srcu je slatko tvome :cheers:


----------



## draqul (Apr 18, 2009)

Thanks Montenegrin-CG for photos. They are great and I really want to visit this places. I hope i can visit serbia one day.


----------



## Askario (Nov 13, 2007)

Montenegrin-CG said:


> *Near Brodarevo*


Better than NZ in Hollywood


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by Sergey Sergejevich*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by Boban*

Countryroad near *Ljig*


----------



## njemanja (Dec 7, 2008)

happy to see that this thread is active again, after some short time of stagnation! GREAT PHOTOS guys on this page... jus keep on good work :cheers:


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Šumadija* fields near *Stragari*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

Village *Goraždevac*

Goraždevac (Serbian: Гораждевац, known in Albanian as Gorazhdevc) is a village near the city of Peć in the UN administered province of Kosovo in Serbia. It has been inhabited since at least the 13th century, when it was mentioned in the chrysobull of Stefan Nemanja (or his son, Stefan the First-Crowned).

The village possesses the oldest log-cabin church in Serbia, constructed at the end of the 16th century and dedicated to Saint Jeremiah. Although very small, it has a complete nave and narthex. The old icons and church vessels are now kept in a new church in the vicinity of the old one. In the late 1970s the church underwent extensive conservation and restoration works.

More
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gorazdevac









View on Prokletije mountains


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

@ Montenegrin-CG

Hvala na lepim slikama!
Thank you for these beautiful pictures!

:cheers:


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Iriški venac*, Northern Serbia (Vojvodina province)


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*source: panoramio*

*Prijepolje*, SW Serbia >>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*source: panoramio*

Road to Montenegro, *Prijepolje*, SW Serbia


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Golubac* fortress @ Djerdap/Danube, Eastern Serbia


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*source: panoramio*

River *Danube* sunset, Eastern Serbia


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*source: panoramio*

Wild horses in *Stara Planina* Mountain, SE Serbia


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

@All 

Thank you!


*Palić*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Gazivode lake*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by bonsaiiva*

Peak *Jankov kamen (1,833 m)*

Golija (Cyrillic: Голија) is a mountain in southwestern Serbia, between towns of Ivanjica and Novi Pazar. It belongs to the Dinaric mountain range. The mountain is heavily forested, with significant biodiversity and it hosts the Golija-Studenica Biosphere Reserve, the first UNESCO-MAB registered biosphere reserve in Serbia. It is also a ski resort, with several historical monuments and monasteries.

Golija stretches in north-south direction, in a S-shape between Novi Pazar an Raška on south and Ivanjica on the north. It covers an area of about 75,000 ha.


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*St. George Church* in *Topola, Šumadija*

Oplenac Royal Mausoleum (Serbian Cyrillic: Опленац) is the historic place of the mausoleum of the Serbian Karađorđević Royal Family located in central Serbia near the town of Topola. It is known for the St. George Church (црква светог Ђорђа). The Foundation in Oplenac is named after King Peter I of Yugoslavia.

More...
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oplenac


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Monastery Petkovica, Šumadija*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by Marko Kosovcevic*

*Woods arround Topola/Stragari, Šumadija*









Rudnik mountains


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Jasenica river* in *Stragari*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

City of *Kladovo*









Danube river


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by ZNikolic*

Spring of *Gradac river* near *Valjevo*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by KRČMAR RAJKO*

Watch *Tara NP* from mount *Povlen*


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

Montenegrin-CG said:


> *St. George Church* in *Topola, Šumadija*
> 
> Oplenac Royal Mausoleum (Serbian Cyrillic: Опленац) is the historic place of the mausoleum of the Serbian Karađorđević Royal Family located in central Serbia near the town of Topola. It is known for the St. George Church (црква светог Ђорђа). The Foundation in Oplenac is named after King Peter I of Yugoslavia.
> 
> ...



Very beautiful!


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Belgrade*










by Rascian


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Belgrade*










by Rascian


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Belgrade*










by Rascian


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Belgrade*










by Rascian


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by Role*

Village *Tupanac*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Kopren*

Border Serbia/Bulgaria


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by petrakiev*

*Karvav Kamak Mountain*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by petrakiev*

*Ostrika Peak*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by boss074*

*Vlasina Lake* (Serbian: Власинско језеро, Vlasinsko jezero) is a semi-artificial lake in Southeast Serbia. Lying at the altitude of 1211 m, with the area of 16 km², it is the highest and largest artificial lake in Serbia. It was created in 1947–51, when the peat bog called Vlasinsko blato (Vlasina mud) was closed by a dam and submerged by waters of incoming rivers, chiefly Vlasina.


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Mount Kopaonik*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by vukadinovic*

*Serb-Orthodox Cavemonastery Savina*









13th century


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by goranikon*

*Ovčar Kablar*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Vilovo in Bačka region* 









Vojvodina


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by sekica*

*Freedom bridge over Danube, Novi Sad*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Part of Belgrade & Sava river*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Ćele kula*

The Skull Tower (Serbian: Ћеле Кула, Ćele Kula, Turkish: Kafatası Kulesi) is a monument to 19th century Serbian rebels. It is situated in Niš, on Constantinople road, on the old Constantinople road leading to Sofia. The tower was built with the skulls of the Serbs killed during the 1809 Battle of Čegar by the order of Ottoman Sultan Mahmud II.


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Niš*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Djurici Lake*


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

That monastery looks amazing!


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Kopaonik*, South Serbia


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 13, 2008)

loving this thread!


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Gamzigrad (UNESCO WH)*

Near Zaječar city









4th century


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Vranje*


----------



## Belgrader (Feb 1, 2010)

Really nice.


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded (Aug 28, 2009)

I love that red stripes building, looks like made of candy .


----------



## Todorovic (Aug 6, 2008)

Lazarica i Lazarev Grad u Krusevcu,



















Kalenic, 30 minuta na sever od Trstenika kolima,










Ljubostinja, 5 minuta od Trstenika,










Trstenik,Crkva Svete Trojice









Jos slicica Manastira moravske skole


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Serb-Orthodox Gračanica Monastery (UNESCO WH)*









Built in 1321


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Smederevo Fortress


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Petrovaradin Fortress


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Belgrade Fortress


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Niš Fortress


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*VRŠAC* by Rascian


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*VRŠAC* by Rascian


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*VRŠAC* by Rascian


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*VRŠAC* by Rascian


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*VRŠAC* by Rascian


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*VRŠAC* by Rascian


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*VRŠAC* by Rascian


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

Недостаје нам још мало посета па да претекнемо Немачку и Индију


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by kordinator*

*Monastery Sisojevac *









Built in 14th century


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by pajaran*

*Ravanica monastery* in the spring

Ravanica monastery was built from 1375 to 1377 & was founded by Prince Lazar, who led the Serbian army in the Battle of Kosovo 1389 against the Turkish army, was executed after the battle by cutting off the head. In the monastery there are relics of Prince Lazar. The monastery was in the fortress that guarded by its large and powerful walls of invaders and thieves.


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*The holy relics of St. Prince Lazar of Kosovo († June 28 1389) in Monastery Ravanica*


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*source: stazeibogaze.ino*

Spring of *Komnenska reka* river, Eastern Serbia


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

oooo brat Andric nisam ni znao za ovo :righton:


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by Boki NS*

*Lim* river between *Prijepolje (SRB)* & Bijelo Polje (MNE)


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by papsjean*

*Near Border to Montenegro*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by zoranj*

Near village *Gostun*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

Near *Nebeske Stolice*


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*source: airban.net*

*Veliko Gradište*, Eastern Serbia


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by sonjabgd&*

imas PM...



Above the clouds, *Nationalpark Kopaonik*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by bokiva*

*Pannonian Plain* near *Alibunar*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by kokac*

*Sava* river in *Šabac* city


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by Duska Stankovic*

*Futog* on the *Danube* river









Vojvodina


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by dizzymar*

*Windmill* in *Maglič*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by Sedjan Cvetanovic*

*Pannonian Plain* in *Kruščić*









Vojvodina

Bonus:

*Saint Stephen the King* Catholic Church in *Kruščić*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by Zeljko Radojko*

*Pasnjak*










Bonus:


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

Along Mount *Beljanica*


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

Montenegrin-CG said:


> Village *Rajac*


Awesome photos care!

Ала нам расте број прегледа... Јуримо ка' Шарац Краљевића Марка  :cheers:


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

посета уопсте није битно колико расте ово је већ успех за овако малу землју. србија је дива јебига 


Near *Lepesnki Vir*

Lepenski Vir is located on the banks of the Danube in eastern Serbia, close to the Iron Gates gorge, near Donji Milanovac


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

Mesolithic House at *Lepenski Vir* 

Old settlement from early Europeans (5300 BC and 4800 BC).


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Golubac* fortress, Eastern Serbia


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Golubac*


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*source: panoramio*

*Danube* river, between Serbia & Romania


----------



## Todorovic (Aug 6, 2008)

Manastir Veluce,


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

Ivo Andrić;58230655 said:


> *Danube* river



awesome :cheers:


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

Ivo Andrić;58226991 said:


> *Golubac* fortress, Eastern Serbia



Great! Near this fortress is Danube's broadest point (5,4 km).


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Belgrade* nice ordinary building










by ssc


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*source: picasaweb*

*Belgrade*


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Zemun*


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*source: flickr*

*Jadovnik*, SW Serbia


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*source: flickr*

*Jadovnik*


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*source: flickr*

*Djerdap*, Eastern Serbia


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*source: flickr (by NoleNS_80)*

*RASHKA* region, SW Serbia


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

Awesome some photos 

Btw it is not Sandzak, it is RASHKA region.:cheers:


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

poseta1 said:


> Btw it is not Sandzak, it is RASHKA region.:cheers:


You're right. I'm sorry


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

poseta1 said:


> Awesome some photos
> 
> Btw it is not Sandzak, it is RASHKA region.:cheers:


you are not right, it is a historic region sandzak & rashka too! Sandzak 4 our muslim people & Rashka for our orthodox people. Rashka was from 11-14 century under Kingdom of Serbia & Sandzak was born after the Kosovo battle in 1389 against Ottoman Empire. Later in 16th century serbs who convert to the Islam under Ottomans found new Sandzak region till 1912. Since 1913 again Kingdom of Serbia.  Novi Pazar great historic city.


*Old carsija* of *Novi Pazar*, *Sandzak/Rashka* region









Novi Pazar is first capital city of Serbia


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

Serb-Orthodox *Petrova Church* (UNESCO WH), *Novi Pazar* (Rashka|Sandzak)

Oldest house of God in Serbia, built 9th century.


----------



## Belgrader (Feb 1, 2010)

*Divčibare*


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

Belgrader said:


> *Divčibare*


Whar a photo... cool:cheers:


St.Peter's church is not just the oldest Serbian church but as far as I know the oldest Christian church in the Balkan. 


Montenegrin Raška je stariji i ispravniji naziv A Srbija je pala pod Turke tek padom Smedereva 1459. pa koliko je vode jos proteklo Dunavom dok se nije stvorila ta administrativna podela na sandzake i pasaluke:nuts:
Postujmo sopstvenu istoriju:cheers:


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*source: picasaweb*

Waterfall in the mountains *Beljanica*, Eastern Serbia


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Sokobanja* (Spa) & *Sokograd* fortress


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by stancha*

*Brestovačko Lake*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by zlalem*

Village *Mijajlica*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by Horizonti*

Village *Tupale*


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*source: panoramio*

Waterfall near *Veliki Trnovac*, Bujanovac, South Serbia


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by dragansremac*

*Grandmother tooth* , *Balkan* mountains


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by Fudica*

*Monastery Dušmanica Drenča*

Near small city of Aleksandrovac


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

Ako već prevodiš onda metni prevod u zagrade a vlastito ime pred zagrade, npr. Babin zub ("Grandmother's tooth")


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by jovanm78*

Near village *Ravnište*


----------



## stevensp (May 7, 2010)

the nature there looks amazing... But i think for the city-lovers they would be a bit dissapointed


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

Da.


View from *Niška banja* (Spa) on *Sićevo* canyon


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Loznica*


----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)

stevensp said:


> the nature there looks amazing... But i think for the city-lovers they would be a bit dissapointed


That is definitely not true. Serbia has a varied opus of a beautiful cities.


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Majdanpek*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

Fantastic pics of Belgrade; Serbia's capital

http://www.vlajkoshjk.com/en/belgrade


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by Sne011*

*Name of Mary Church, Novi Sad*

The Name of Mary Church (Serbian and Croatian: Crkva imena Marijinog) is a Roman Catholic church named after Virgin Mary.
The church was built on the foundation of an old Roman Catholic church, which was damaged during Revolution of 1848. This church was not restored correctly, so catholics from Novi Sad decided to build a new church. It was finished in the end of the 19th century, in 1894 by György Molnár. The church is a three-nave building, with gothic arches. The altar is made of carved wood from Tyrol, the windows with stained glass from Budapest and the roof tiles were made of Zsolnay ceramics. It is the highest church in Bačka region and dominates the city center of Novi Sad.


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by xicomelo*

*Carshi Mosque, Priština/Prishtinë*

Carshi Mosque is Pristina's oldest muslim buildling, constructed in the 15th century by Turkish Sultan Bajazit.


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Priština/Prishtinë*









Capital of autonom province Kosovo


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by sonjabgd*

*Miličinica*


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded (Aug 28, 2009)

My heart is with that church in Trstenik. What a beautiful place!


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by Dragoljub Jankovic*

*Dobrodol* fields


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by fotonst*

Near *Bajčetina*


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*source: picasaweb*

*Belgrade*


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Sopoćani*, SW Serbia


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*source: picasaweb*

*Žiča*, Central Serbia


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*source: picasaweb*

*Manasija*, Eastern Serbia


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*source: picasaweb*

*Manasija*


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*source: picasaweb*

*Danube* river, Eastern Serbia


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Garčanica Monastery (UNESCO WH)*

Gračanica represents the culmination of the Serbian medieval art of building in the Byzantine tradition.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gračanica_monastery









Kosovo


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*St. George Church*

*Oplenac* Royal Mausoleum (Serbian Cyrillic: *Опленац*) is the historic place of the mausoleum of the Serbian Karađorđević Royal Family located in central Serbia near the *town of Topola*. It is known for the *St. George Church (црква светог Ђорђа)*. The Foundation in Oplenac is named after King Peter I of Yugoslavia.

Six generations of the Karađorđević family have been buried in this church (18th cent. - 2000). Out of the 22 tombs of the Karađorđević Dynasty, four of them belong to rulers: Supreme Leader Karađorđe, Prince Alexander, King Peter I, and King Aleksandar I. It is an important place of Serbian history.









Šumadija


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Sava Church, Belgrade*

The Cathedral of Saint Sava (Serbian: Храм светог Саве or Hram svetog Save) is an Orthodox church in Belgrade, the capital of Serbia, and the largest Orthodox church building in the world. The church is dedicated to Saint Sava, founder of the Serbian Orthodox Church and an important figure in medieval Serbia. It is built on the Vračar plateau, on the location where his remains are thought to have been burned in 1595 by the Ottoman Empire's Sinan Pasha.


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*source: picasaweb*

Sunset over *Danube* river, *Belgrade*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

Royal city of *Kragujevac*

Kragujevac is first capital city of Serbia after four centuries Ottoman occupation. It began to prosper after Serbia's liberation from Turkish rule in 1818, when Prince Miloš Obrenović proclaimed it the capital of the new Serbian State and built the Amidža Konak. The first Serbian constitution was proclaimed here in 1835 and the first idea of independent electoral democracy. The first law on the printing press was passed in Kragujevac in 1870. Kragujevac, the capital, was developing and cherishing modern, progressive, free ideas and resembled many European capitals of that time.

Kragujevac is the fifth largest city in Serbia with around 220,000 inhabitants.









Capital of Šumadija


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Šumarice* Memorial Park of *Kragujevac*

Šumarice Memorial Park (Serbian Cyrillic: Меморијални парк Шумарице) is the site near Kragujevac, Serbia of the execution of an estimated 7,000 residents of the town by the German occupation forces on October 20, 1941, during World War II.

There are several monuments in the park: the monument to killed schoolchildren and their teachers (the "Broken Wing" monument), the monument of pain and defiance, the monument "One hundred for one", the monument resistance and freedom, the monument to shoe cleaners are some of the well known.

The Museum of Genocide is located at the site of the massacre.










Bonus:

*Šumarice Lake*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

Downtown *Kragujevac*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by VEJZIK*

*Bubanj Lake* near downtown, *Kragujevac*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Kragujevac*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

Landscapes arround *Kragujevac*









Glediće mountains of Šumadija

Bonus:


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Zrenjanin*

Zrenjanin (Serbian Cyrillic: Зрењанин, Hungarian: Nagybecskerek, German: Großbetschkerek, Romanian: Becicherecu Mare) is a city and municipality located in eastern part of Serbian province of Vojvodina. It is the administrative centre of the Central Banat District of Serbia. In 2002, the city's population was 79,773, while the Zrenjanin municipality had 132,051 inhabitants.

Zrenjanin is the largest city in the Serbian Banat, the third largest city in Vojvodina (after Novi Sad and Subotica) and the eighth largest city in Serbia.









City Hall, Catholic church and monument of king Peter I of Serbia


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Zrenjanin* (2)










Bonus:


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Prizren*

Till 1345 Prizren was capital city of Serbia. Prizren is 2nd largest city of Kosovo province & seventh largest in Serbia with arround 120,000 inhabitants. Serbian King Stefan Milutin in 1307 raised the Temple of Our Holy Lady of Ljeviš in Prizren (UNESCO WH) which became the seat of the Serbian Orthodox Prizren Episcopate. During the reign of Emperor Stefan Dušan throughout the 14th century, Prizren had the Imperial Court, seated in the fortress now known as Kaljaja, and that court was the political center of the Serbian Empire. Serb Emperor Dušan raised the massive Monastery of Saint Archangel near the City in 1343-1352.


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Jagodina* city

Jagodina have some tourist attractions (Wask Museum, Museum of Jagodina, Museum of Naïve and Marginal Art, Zoo, Aqua Park)


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Djeravica*

Đeravica is the highest mountain peak in Serbia and the second highest of the Prokletije and the entire Dinaric Alps chain.


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Stopića* cave

The Stopica cave lies along the northern piedmont of Mt. Zlatibor in the village of Rožanstvo. 

The total length of the cave is 1,662 m and the tourist path is 1,615 m long. The cave consists of two caverns - an underground river course channel and a spring cave, connected by the underground flow of the Trnavski Stream. The entrance to the cave lies on a limestone cliff at a height of 711 m.

Five natural entities are differentiated. During high waters, the entire bottom of the Main Passage is flooded. The Stopića cave is poor in ornaments as it is still an active river cave.


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Danube* river


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Sićevo* Gorge


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded (Aug 28, 2009)

That wall facing the Danube looks so lonely that it makes me wanna pay it a visit .


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

Herbie Fully Loaded said:


> That wall facing the Danube looks so lonely that it makes me wanna pay it a visit .


That is maybe the greatest fortress of Serbia & Balkan's. This is Danubes "Iron Gate" on Djerdap Lake, National Park on Serbian side. It pays to visit. :cheers:


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Kragujevac*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Subotica*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Pešter*

Pešter or Pešterska visoravan (Serbian Cyrillic: Пештер or Пештерска висораван) is a karst plateau in southwestern Serbia, in the Raška (Sandžak) region. It lies at the altitude of 900–1200 meters. The territory of the plateau is mostly located in the municipality of Sjenica, with parts belonging to Novi Pazar and Tutin. The name of the region comes from the word pešter, which is an archaic term for cave.


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Gamzigrad (UNESCO WH)*

Gamzigrad (Serbian Cyrillic: Гамзиград, Latin: FELIX ROMULIANA) is an archaeological site, spa resort and UNESCO World Heritage Site of Serbia, located south of the Danube river, near Zaječar. The Roman complex of palaces and temples was built by Emperor Galerius in 4th century. The main area covers 10 acres.


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Zaječar* city


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by mpetrovic*

Memento of *Naïssós* city & *Constantine I*

This memorial's are very old built in 4th century in today *Niš* city, borntown of Constantine the Great the first Christian Roman emperor. Constantine also transformed the ancient Greek colony of Byzantium into a new imperial residence, Constantinople, which would remain the capital of the Eastern Roman Empire for over one thousand years.


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Niš* city


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

Montenegrin-CG said:


> That is maybe the greatest fortress of Serbia & Balkan's. This is Danubes "Iron Gate" on Djerdap Lake, National Park on Serbian side. It pays to visit. :cheers:


this is the europe's largest gorge :cheers:


----------



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)

Why is that water so green?


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

i don't know Vitok.



*Uvac* river, south-western Serbia


----------



## cobra713 (Mar 10, 2010)

So many beautiful places in such a little country :cheers:


----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)

Novi Pazar


----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)

Novi Pazar


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

cobra713 said:


> So many beautiful places in such a little country :cheers:


That's true 

Thank you:cheers:


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*source: flickr*

Church in *Belgrade*


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*source: flickr*

Belgrade, Sava river


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*source: flickr*

Serbian National Assembly building in Belgrade


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*source: flickr*

Kalemegdan, Belgrade


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*source: flickr*

Danube & Sava river, Belgrade


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*source: flickr*

Lake *Palić*, N Serbia


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

Fortress *Sokograd*, Eastern Serbia


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

The *Lazar* canyon


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

cobra713 said:


> So many beautiful places in such a little country :cheers:


Thank you *cobra713*! You are welcome! :cheers:


Serbian National Drink, *Šljivovica*


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

*Southeastern Serbia-Trem*



by Freebiking


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Victory monument, Belgrade*

View from Kalamegdan park


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Kula Nebojša* tower, *Kalamegdan*, *Belgrade*

Donji Grad (Доњи Град or "Lower Town"); occupies the slope towards the riversides, from the top spot (ridge where "The Victor" is). Between the lowest section and the Danube is Kula Nebojša ("Impregnable, Fearless, or Daredevil Tower"), which was turned into a museum of the Greek revolutionary Rigas Feraios as the Turks strangled him in this tower and thrown him into the Danube. Donji Grad , so as the neighboring Savamala, gets flooded during the high levels of water in the rivers and Kula Nebojša suffered extensive damage during the major floods of 2006. Orthodox churches of Ružica (former Austrian gun depot) and Sveta Petka are also located in this area.


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Maglič* fortress (*Raška-Oblast*|*Sandzak*)

Maglič was probably built in the first half of the 13th century by Stephen the First Crowned of Serbia or his son Urosh I. During the Serbian empire it was the seat of Archbishop Danilo II, who wrote his famous hagiographies and regiographies in Maglič.

After capturing Smederevo on June 20, 1459, the Ottoman Empire occupied Maglič and held it until its recapture by Serbs during the Great Turkish War. After the defeat of the Serbian uprising the Ottoman Turks took it back, but they abandoned it soon after.

During the Second Serbian Uprising Voivod Radoslav Jelečanin ambushed Turks in it and stopped their advance from Novi Pazar.


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

Monastery *Djurdjevi Stupovi*

Đurđevi stupovi (Serbian Cyrillic: Ђурђеви cтупови) (English: The Tracts of Saint George, often incorrectly translated as The Pillars of Saint George) is a 12th-century Serbian Orthodox monastery located in the vicinity of today's city of Novi Pazar, in the Raška/Sandzak region of Serbia. The church was erected by the Grand Prince of Rascia, Stefan Nemanja, back in 1166, on the spot where the Serbian medieval capital of Ras once stood.


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Nice pic of Victory Monument at night and simply beautiful the Serbian National Assembly Building in Belgrade. Regards.*


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Impressive for those times the Monastery Djurdjevi Stupovi. Regards.*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Zlatar Lake*

The Zlatarsko or Zlatar lake (Zlatarsko jezero) is a lake among the mountains of Zlatibor, 15 km from Nova Varos. It covers 7.25 km2 and reaches a depth of 75 meters.

The region has a continental-Mediterranean climate and is an attractive destination for holidays and recreation; Water-sports. The lake is suitable for treatment of cardiovascular diseases.

880 meters above sea level.


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Deliblato Sand*

Deliblatska Peščara (Делиблатска Пешчара) or Deliblato Sand is a large sand area situated in the Vojvodina province, Serbia. It is located in southern Banat (mostly in the South Banat District, with a smaller part in the Central Banat District). The sand is named after the village of Deliblato, which is situated in the municipality of Kovin.

Deliblatska Peščara is the largest sandy terrain in Europe, once part of a vast prehistoric desert. It originated from the withdrawal of the Pannonian Sea. Due to its forest and surroundings, it was proclaimed to be the Special Nature Reserve. It is also an exclusive hunting area for hunters coming from western European countries.


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Perućac* lake, Westrn Serbia












*Drina* river, Western Serbia


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Uvac*, SW Serbia


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

Western Serbia, *NP Tara*


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*source: tt-group.net*

*Vranje*, Southern Serbia


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*source: tt-group.net*

*Gamzigrad *(Latin: FELIX ROMULIANA) is an archaeological site, spa resort and UNESCO World Heritage Site of Serbia, located south of the Danube river, near Zaječar. The Roman complex of palaces and temples was built by Emperor Galerius.


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by me*

Nature park *Djavolja Varoš|Devil Town*

Đavolja Varoš (Serbian Cyrillic: Ђавоља варош, meaning "Devil's Town") is a peculiar rock formation, located in south Serbia on the Radan Mountain near Kuršumlija. It features 202 exotic formations described as earth pyramids or "towers", as the locals refer to them. They are 2-15 m tall and 4-6 m wide at the base. These formations were created by strong erosion of the soil that was scene of intense volcanic activity millions of years ago. Most of the towers have "caps" or "heads" of andesite, which protect them from further erosion.

A natural spring is located beneath the formations and has a high mineral concentration. There are two springs: Đavolja voda (Devil’s Water), with extremely acidic water (pH 1.5) and high mineral concentration (15 g/l of water), and Crveno vrelo (Red Well).

Đavolja Varoš was under Top77 of New Seven Wonders of Nature campaign.


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by me*

*Crveno vrelo|Red Well*










Bonus:









Djavolja Varos/Devil Town


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by me*

Serbian-Orthodox church of *St. Demetrios the Great-martyr*, *Kosovska Mitrovica*/*Mitrovica*









Kosovo & Metohija


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded (Aug 28, 2009)

Beautiful ruins, also beautiful orthodox church. They're part of the identity of Serbia .


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

Herbie Fully Loaded said:


> Beautiful ruins, also beautiful orthodox church. They're part of the identity of Serbia .


Thank you *Herbie Fully Loaded*

Yes it is Serbia's identity also Montenegro & Raska-Oblast. Cultural centre of Serbs & Serbia.


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Zlatibor* mountains


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Gazimestan* (UNESCO WH) 

The Battle of Kosovo was a battle fought in 1389 on St Vitus' Day, June 28, between Tsardom of Serbia and the Ottoman Empire, in the Kosovo Field, about 5 kilometers northwest of modern-day Priština/Prishtina.

The Battle of Kosovo is particularly notable to Serbian concepts of history, heritage, tradition and national identity.


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Gračanica* Monastery (UNESCO WH)

About 5 kilometers southeast of Priština/Prishtina city.


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Gjergj Kastrioti "Skenderbeg"* monument in *Priština/Prishtina*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Zlatar* forests










Bonus:


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Vršac* city


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*von gardosh011*

*Jelovarnik* waterfall

71 m high waterfall in National Park Kopaonik


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

Fields of *Vojvodina*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by me*

Fields of *Šumadija*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Kragujevac* city

5th largest in Serbia.


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded (Aug 28, 2009)

I liked these pics of natural Serbia, they're enchanting.


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Zavoj Lake*

About 17km from Pirot city


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

Natur park *Palić Lake*

The Palić lake (Serbian: Palićko jezero, Палићко језеро, Hungarian: Palicsi-tó) is a lake situated 8 km from Subotica, near the town of Palić, in Serbia. It covers an area of 3.8 km². The average depth of the lake is 2 m.


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

City of *Kladovo* on the *Danube*










Bonus:

Danube river in Kladovo


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by me*

Fields of *Šumadija* in *Velike Pčelice*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

Forests in *Šumadija* in *Dulene*









Glediće mountains


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

Spring in *Šumadija*










Šumadija (Serbian Cyrillic: Шумадија) is a geographical region in Serbia. The area was heavily forested, hence the name (Šuma - forest). The city of Kragujevac is the center of the region, and the administrative center of the Šumadija District in Central Serbia.


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

Place of *first uprising* in *Orašac* near *Arandjelovac*

During the 18th century, the forests of Šumadija were the refuge for the Hajduks that fought against Ottoman occupation. The first Serbian uprising in 1804 was led by national hero Karađorđe.










Bonus:

*Karadjordje* mounument & one of first schools in Serbia in Orašac


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Kragujevac*

The second Serbian uprising between Gornji Milanovac & Kragujevac in 1815 was led by Miloš Obrenović who successfully repelled the Turkish forces and, by 1830, Serbia had gained its full autonomy. Because of Miloš's efforts and negotiations Serbia was finally an independent state, after centuries under Ottoman reign.

Between 1922 and 1929, one of the administrative units of the Kingdom of Yugoslavia was named Šumadijska Oblast. It roughly included territory of present-day Šumadija District with its administrative seat in Kragujevac, which is the seat of the modern district as well.


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by visitserbia.org*

Place of *second uprising* in *Takovo*










Bonus:

Monument of *Miloš Obrenović* leader of 2nd uprising 1815 in Takovo


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

Monument to fallen heroes of the Battle of *Cer* near *Loznica*

The Battle of Cer also known as Battle of Jadar (main operations were held near the river basin of the Jadar river in Serbia) was one of the first battles of World War I, it also marked the first Allied victory in the war. The battle was fought between the Austro-Hungarian Army and Serbian forces. Results improved Serbian standing in the Alliance. Austro-Hungarian troops fought under the command of Generals Oskar Potiorek and Liborius Ritter von Frank. Von Frank was in direct command of Austro-Hungarian 5th Army at Cer. Most of the Serbian troops were under the command of General Stepa Stepanović.

Around 18,500 Austro-Hungarian officers and soldiers were killed or wounded and around 6,500 were captured. The Serbian Army lost around 4,785 and 250 officers, 11,215 were wounded. As a result of the battle Austria-Hungary withdrew from Sandzak, delaying their offensive into Serbia. Austria-Hungary continued offensives into Serbia for the rest of the autumn of 1914 without much success. Cer also gave the Entente their first victory of the war against the Central Powers.









Mačva region


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by me*

*Ibar* river valley between *Raška* town (*Raška*/*Sandzak* region) & village *Leposavić* (*Kosovo* & *Metohija*)


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*1 WW monument, Ibar valley*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Ibar* valley between *Kraljevo* & village *Ušće*


----------



## Psychopolis (Jun 27, 2010)

Hey I'm enjoying the photos you have taken... Beautiful landscape around there in the Balcans!!
Greeting you from Central Europem))


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*source: panoramio*

*Lim* river, SW Serbia


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*source: panoramio*

View from Jabuka to Durmitor (MNE), SW Serbia


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

Psychopolis said:


> Hey I'm enjoying the photos you have taken... Beautiful landscape around there in the Balcans!!
> Greeting you from Central Europem))


Dankeschön Grüsse zurück nach Stuttgart!


Bridge over *Ibar* river in *Kosovska Mitrovica*/*Mitrovica*

The city is one of the oldest known settlements in Kosovo, being first mentioned in written documents during the Middle Ages. The name Mitrovica comes from the 14th century. Near Kosovska Mitrovica is the medieval fortress of Zvečan, which played an important role during the Kingdom of Serbia under Nemanjić rule.









Province *Kosovo & Metohija*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

View on medieval *Zvečan fortress*, *landmark of city* & *Serbian-Orthodox church St. Demetrios the Great-martyr*

Kosovska Mitrovica have about 105,000 inhabitants. It is the 3rd largest city in Kosovo & 8th largest of Serbia.


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

Montenegrin-CG said:


> Forests in *Šumadija* in *Dulene*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow... my shumadija


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

Ivo Andrić;59353671 said:


> *Lim* river, SW Serbia


awesomeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee :banana:


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Sombor*, NW Serbia


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Sombor*


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Belgrade*


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Kumanica* monastery, SW Serbia


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*source: picasaweb*

*Mučanj*, SW Serbia


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Belgrade*










by Rascian


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Belgrade* by Rascian


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Belgrade* by Rascian


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Belgrade*

BITEF Theater

by Rascian


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Belgrade*
by Rascian


----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)

*Thermal power station "Nikola Tesla"*
Thermal power plant "Nikola Tesla A" is the largest in Serbia and the Balkans, with six blocks with a total capacity 1650 MW (two of the 210 and four of 308 MW). It is located on the right bank of the Sava River, 30 km upstream from Belgrade.

This is the largest single producer of electricity in the power system of Serbia - with an average production of 8 billion kilowatt-hours per year, which over Substations 400/220 kilovolts, built in the immediate vicinity, the system delivers electricity to the two voltage levels.


----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)

Thermal power station "Nikola Tesla" use coal from pit Kolubara.


----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)

Control room in thermal power station "Nikola Tesla"


----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)

*Banjska Monastery (Serbian: Манастир Бањска, Manastir Banjska-South Serbia*

The monastery, along with St. Stephen's Church was built between 1313 and 1317 and was founded by the Serb King Stefan Uroš II Milutin, one of the most powerful Balkan rulers of the period and one of the most powerful rulers of the entire Nemanjić dynasty. 










source:http://www.banjska.org/index.php


----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)

*Gradac Monastery (Манастир Градац)-South Serbia*
It lies on the elevated plateau above the river Gradačka, at the edge of the forested slopes Golija. It is 21 km northwest of Raška and 12.5 km west of Brvenik and Ibar highway. The exact year of construction of the monastery is not known, but it is probably in the last quarter of the 13th century.

Monastery founder is Helen of Anjou. Was built in the style of the Raška school.

Gradac Monastery was declared Monument of Culture of Exceptional Importance in 1979, and it is protected by Serbia.










source:travel.rs


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*source: flickr (svetslike)*

Church in *Belgrade*


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*source: flickr (svetslike)*

*Belgrade*


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*source: flickr*

*Zlatibor*, Western Serbia


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*source: flickr*

*Vučje*, Southern Serbia


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*source: flickr*

*Čegar* monument, SE Serbia


----------



## Todorovic (Aug 6, 2008)

Crkva Svete Trojice u Trsteniku,


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*source: flickr*

The *Ovčar and Kablar *Gorge, Western Serbia


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*source: flickr*

*Subotica* - city hall, Northern Serbia


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

Ski center *Kopaonik*, Central Serbia


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*source: picasaweb*

Lake *Djerdap*, Eastern Serbia


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*source: flickr*

*Zemun* sunset, Belgrade


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*source: flickr*

*Fruška Gora*, Northern Serbia


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*source: flickr*

Street in *Belgrade*


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*source: flickr*

Square in *Novi Sad*, Northern Serbia


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*source: flickr*

*Danube* river (Serbian: Dunav)


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*source: flickr*

*Serbia Open* Finals - May 10, 2009 - Belgrade Serbia - Novak Djokovic Wins the Title


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

Lake between *Zlatibor* & *Tara* mountains


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

Ivo Andrić;59462953 said:


> *Danube* river in Eastern Serbia



woooow


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

joooj srbijooooooo mnogo dobre fotke od ovog andriica  NAJLEPSA ZEMLJA!!!!


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*pirot.rs*

*Pilj* waterfall

Discovered in 2002 in the Visok region


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Trem* peak, *Suva planina*


----------



## Slavic Warrior (Aug 27, 2008)

Montenegrin-CG said:


> City of *Kladovo* on the *Danube*


Nije mali grad, kako da nema svoj topik?


----------



## Todorovic (Aug 6, 2008)

Vodopad na Staroj planini,


----------



## Todorovic (Aug 6, 2008)

Vodopad na Staroj planini,


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Beautiful Zemun sunset and I like the pic at night very much. Regards.*


----------



## njemanja (Dec 7, 2008)

Slavic Warrior said:


> Nije mali grad, kako da nema svoj topik?


zapravo jeste veoma mali, nekih 10 000 stanovnika... ja mislim da se ovo na slici vidi drobeta turn severin koji je prekoputa u rumuniji...


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

BelgradE


----------



## mzupanc (Dec 9, 2008)

Zvižd - Kučevo - Most za žive










Zvižd - Kučevo - Most za mrtve


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*source: picasaweb*

*Drina* Canyon, Western Serbia


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Užice* fortress, Western Serbia


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

EXIT Festival Novi Sad 2010.


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Petrovaradin* fortress in Novi Sad; EXIT festival takes place here


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Novi Sad*


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*source: picasaweb*

*Patriarchate of Peć* (UNESCO World Heritage), SW Serbia


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*source: picasaweb*

*Brezovica*, Southern Serbia


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*source: picasaweb*

*Hajla* mountain, SW Serbia


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Pannonian plain*, Northern Serbia


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*source: picasaweb*

The House of Flowers and its accompanying museums dedicated to the memory of Josip Broz Tito


----------



## Nedeljko (Jul 14, 2010)

Hi everybody,
I' m very happy to have found this tread, 
thanks a lot to all who have posted those pics, 
I' m goin' to Serbia next week and gonna shoot a lot, 
then I could add some pics there,
:cheers1::hi:
bye


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Kanjon reke Uvac i Beloglavi sup


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

NIS (Petroleum Industry of Serbia) headquarter in *Novi Sad*, Northern Serbia


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Griffon Vulture "Beloglavi Sup"* in South-Western Serbia


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Rugovo gorge - Southern Serbia*


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Northern Serbia*










*Western Serbia*


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*I like the NIS very much and the Patriarchate of Peć too. The Pannonian plain is amazing indeed. Regards.*


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*source: picasaweb*

*Jadovnik*, SW Serbia


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*source: picasaweb*

*Šar Planina* mountains, Southern Serbia


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*source: picasaweb*

*Fortress near Prizren*, Southern Serbia


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Veliki krš *mountains, Eastern Serbia


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*source: picasaweb*

*Lim* valley, SW Serbia


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*source: picasaweb*

*Sićevo* gorge, Eastern Serbia


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*source: picasaweb*

*Danube *river in Belgrade


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Sremska Mitrovica* , Northern Serbia


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

Square in *Zaječar*, Eastern Serbia


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Ćelije* lake, Southern Serbia


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*source: picasaweb (by Misho Ognjanovic)*

Remains of an old byzanthine church near *Kuršumlija*, Southern Serbia


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*source: picasaweb*

Monument to the Unknown Hero - dedicated to the unknown Serbian soldier from World War I, *Avala* mountain near Belgrade


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Serbian-Orthodox Monastery Banjska *

Built 1321 by Serbian King Milutin near Zvečan in northern part of Kosovo & Metohija.


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

Montenegrin-CG said:


> *Serbian-Orthodox Monastery Banjska *
> 
> Built 1321 by Serbian King Milutin near Zvečan in northern part of Kosovo & Metohija.



Great pic!


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Belgrade*


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*source: flickr (by Uros Petrovic)*

Cave *Ceremošnja*, Eastern Serbia


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*source: flickr*

*Sirogojno* village, Western Serbia


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)




----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*source: flickr*

*Suva Planina*, SE Serbia


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*source: flickr*

*Tri Čuke*, Stara Planina, SE Serbia


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Peace Chapel in Sremski Karlovci* (Northern Serbia), where the Treaty of Karlowitz was negotiated.


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

Ivo Andrić;61033127 said:


> *Tri Čuke*, Stara Planina, SE Serbia


Awesome:cheers:


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*kosovo.net*

*Serbian-Orthodox Bogorodica Ljeviska Church (UNESCO WH)*

This parish church of Prizren was built 1306 by Serbian King Milutin in southern province of Kosovo & Metohija.


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

Ivo Andrić;61070061 said:


> *Peace Chapel in Sremski Karlovci* (Northern Serbia), where the Treaty of Karlowitz was negotiated.


It was the first time round table was used in world diplomacy


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

Ако неко има лепе и слике веће резолуције, Врњачке бање и Перућачког језера, нека постави :cheers:


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*source: picasaweb*

*Drina* river, Western Serbia


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*source: picasaweb*

*Sićevo* canyon, SE Serbia


----------



## Nedeljko (Jul 14, 2010)

Hi everybody,
I' m still back, after 2 weeks and 5200 km, I have some pics :lol:


----------



## Nedeljko (Jul 14, 2010)




----------



## Nedeljko (Jul 14, 2010)




----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Belgrade


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

Great pics Ivo Andric, poseta1 & Bez_imena :cheers2: very great


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

Bez_imena said:


> Belgrade


*This must be a banner!*

What a wonderful panorama of Belgrade Old Town :cheers::master::master::dance:


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

Thank you brother Montenegrin


----------



## Hepec (Feb 25, 2005)

Sawovsky said:


> :master: :master: :master:


^^:master: :master: :master:


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*source: nacionalnarevija.com*

*Belgrade* @ night


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Petrovaradin (Novi Sad)* @ night


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Belgrade*


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*source: picasaweb*

*Danube* near Titel, Northern Serbia


----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)

Ivo Andrić;62311181 said:


> *Belgrade*


This photo is magical, i would be happy if there is a bigger one for dektop


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*source: flickr*

*Belgrade*


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*source: flickr*

*Belgrade*


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

Awesome night photos of Belgrade.

Bravoooooooooooo:cheers:


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Guča*










by wikipedia


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Guča* Famous Serbian musician Giran Bregović having concert in great trumpet festival. About 1 000 000 visitors. 

http://www.guca.rs/eng/


----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)

Poseta, nemoj tolike slike guse temu, nemaju svi monitore od 26 inca.


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

dobro de... 2 slike... nece da skode


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Belgrade Parliament Serbia!


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Kondželj*, SE Serbia










@ poseta1

Slike su ti stvarno malo prevelike :nuts: Dosta ljepše bi izgledalo ako ih malo umanjiš


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*source: picasaweb*

*Kumanica*, SW Serbia


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Krupanj*










source panoramio


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Krupanj*









source panoramio

ps. znam da ce sad par vas reci da su slike velike, ali ne mogu da se zezam da ih smanjujem, a lepe su, te je greota da ne postavim


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Krupanj*


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Tršić*


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Tršić*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

Bibelo said:


> About this thread; isn't it called 'one picture per post'? I discover myself scrolling less enthusiatic through the pics because there are too many per post, per day. It's all about quality people, not quantity!


you are right. 

ps: thank you you are ever welcome again!

pps: србенде и ја мислим да треба испоштујемо назив тхреад-a...one photo per post


@посета

превелике су ти слике брате мислим да је 800 до 1120 пиксела оптимално а до 1200 максимално


----------



## Nicisyyo (Aug 24, 2009)

Novi Sad


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

Montenegrin-CG said:


> pps: србенде и ја мислим да треба испоштујемо назив тхреад-a...one photo per post
> 
> 
> @посета
> ...


За 1 слика по посту, слажем се... тако и пише 

А што се величине тиче, мрзи ме да скидам, смањујем, убацујем... И више преферирам веће него мање слике, али потрудићу се да не качим овако велике више :cheers:


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Žagubica*










by www.travel.rs


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*source: panoramio*

*Maglić* fortress, SW Serbia


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Maglić* II


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Maglić* III


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Waterfall near Užice*


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Ždrelo* near Knjažvac, Eastern Serbia


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*source: panoramio*

Mt. *Rtanj*, Eastern Serbia


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

bravo ivo, awesome pix!


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Knjaževac*










By Srdjan


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Knjazevac*










by gidra


----------



## rakija (Aug 15, 2010)

*rakija*

[
prijatelju nije sandzak nego pester po srpski Pravoslavno


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

Рашка је исправнији и историјски коректнији термин


----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)

Zlatibor (Serbian Cyrillic: Златибoр) is a mountain region situated in the western part of Serbia, a part of the Dinaric Alps.

The mountain range spreads over an area of 300 km², 27 miles in length, southeast to northwest, and up to 23 miles in width. The highest peak is Tornik at 1496 m. Zlatibor is situated between 43° 31' N, and 43° 51' N, and between 19° 28' E, and 19° 56' E.


----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)




----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)

Drina river


----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)




----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Lake Gruža - Central Serbia (Šumadija region)​*


----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)

Besna Kobila(1923m), South-East Serbia


----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)




----------



## SokoX (Sep 22, 2009)

Bijesna Kobila je prelijepa!  Svaka cast na slici.


----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)

Gradac Monastery (Манастир Градац)
The exact year of construction of the monastery is not known, but it is probably in the last quarter of the 13th century.


----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)

SokoX said:


> Bijesna Kobila je prelijepa!  Svaka cast na slici.


Nema na cemu.


----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)

Gradac Monastery

Monastery founder is Helen of Anjou(Helen of Anjou or Hélène d'Anjou (Serbian: Јелена Анжујска / Jelena Anžujska; about 1236 - 8 February 1314) was a queen consort of Serbia, wife of Serbian king Stefan Uroš I and mother of kings Dragutin and Milutin.
She descended from the side branch of the Byzantine emperor's family and the Hungarian royal house.)
Was built in the style of the Raška school.


----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)

Lake Gruza


----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)

Stara Pavlica Monastery is located in the village Pavlica, south-west Serbia.
Late XII century,


----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)




----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Belgrade*​


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*source: flickr*

*Old house in Bor, Eastern Serbia*


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*source: flickr*

*Djerdap gorge, Eastern Serbia​*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Last Judgement (UNESCO WH)*

This is a old fresco (14th cent.) in Monastery Gracanica of southern province of Kosovo & Metohija.


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

Ivo Andrić;63207679 said:


> *Lake Gruža - Central Serbia (Šumadija region)​*


How cool, how cool 



No1 said:


> Lake Gruza


Like San Francisco, but nicer :cheers:


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

No1 said:


>


Very beautiful! Feel history!


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Bela Crkva*










by panoramio user


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Bela Crkva*










source panoramio


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Bela Crkva*


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Bela Crkva*


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Bela Crkva*


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Bela Crkva*










source panoramio


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Bela Crkva*










source panoramio


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Bela Crkva*


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Bela Crkva*










panoramio


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Bela Crkva*










swirli.rs


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Bela Crkva*


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Bela Crkva*


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Bela Crkva*


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Bela Crkva*


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Lakes of Bela Crkva*


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Golubac, Eastern Serbia*


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Petrovaradin, Northern Serbia*








​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

Our beautiful Serbia:cheers:


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

Mt. Suva Planina, SE Serbia​


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Landscape near Niš, SE Serbia​*


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Palic


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

ovu sliku sam video u cacanskom thread-u. sliku je postavio ko drugi osim VEJZIK. :nuts: :cheers:

sto kaze vejzik i ja sam mislio da skoro sve znam o srbiji, sad vidim da ima verovatno jos dosta sta ne znam. 


*Monastery Sretenje* in *Ovčar-Kablar* canyon










You have a view on *West Morava* river, this is a spa near *Čačak* city. To the right in the box are Monastery Sretenje.










:banana:


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Piljski skok* in *Balkan mountains*


----------



## Todorovic (Aug 6, 2008)

Prelepo!


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Užice*

This city is near tourist place *Zlatibor*. One of my favorite town's in Serbia.


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

Old *Užice fortress*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Užice*










Bonus:


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

Excellent:cheers:


----------



## SokoX (Sep 22, 2009)

Mountain of Kopaonik, Southeastern Serbia.


----------



## SokoX (Sep 22, 2009)

Pester, Southeastern Serbia.


----------



## SokoX (Sep 22, 2009)

Sretenje Monastery, near Cacak.


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

SokoX said:


> Mountain of Kopaonik, Southeastern Serbia.


Kao slika, al onako, kicicom, pa ugodis da bude ekstra lepo 

Bravo za slike Soko!


----------



## SokoX (Sep 22, 2009)

Hvala druze, ali na ovoj slici nema nikakvih efekata. Jednostavno priroda je ucinila svoje.


----------



## SokoX (Sep 22, 2009)

Djavolja Varos, SW Serbia.


----------



## SokoX (Sep 22, 2009)

Gornja Resava, SW Serbia.


----------



## SokoX (Sep 22, 2009)

Look at the New Belgrade.

Copyright M.C.


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

Bravo SokoX!


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Kraljevo*










Bonus:


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*source: panoramio*

Thanks for the nice pictures @ Montenegrin-CG, SokoX & Bez_imena :cheers:

*National assembly of Serbia in Belgrade​*


----------



## SokoX (Sep 22, 2009)

Hvala 








Stopica Cave.


----------



## SokoX (Sep 22, 2009)

Stopica Cave, SE Serbia.


----------



## SokoX (Sep 22, 2009)

Stopica Cave.


----------



## SokoX (Sep 22, 2009)

Tribuce Canyon, Western Serbia.


----------



## SokoX (Sep 22, 2009)

Church-mosque "Sveti Arhangeli" and the church of Sveti Spas, Prizren, Southern Serbia.


----------



## SokoX (Sep 22, 2009)

Bogovinska Cave.


----------



## SokoX (Sep 22, 2009)

Bogovinska Cave, Eastern Serbia.


----------



## SokoX (Sep 22, 2009)

Pirot Fortress, Eastern Serbia.


----------



## SokoX (Sep 22, 2009)

Prokletije, Southern province of Kosovo and Metohija, Serbia.

All copyrights goes to A.M.


----------



## SokoX (Sep 22, 2009)

Church of Saint Petka, SW Serbia, the most oldest christian church on the soil of Balkans.


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Belgrade*


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Belgrade


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

BG


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

BG


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Belgrade - Београд - Beograd​*


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*source: national geographic srbija (6ar)*

*Danube - Дунав - Dunav (Eastern Serbia)​*


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*source: panoramio*

*Iron gate - Ђердап - Đerdap (Eastern Serbia)*​


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*source: panoramio*

*Iron Gate - Ђердап - Đerdap (Eastern Serbia)*


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*source: panoramio*


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*source: panoramio*

*Sava river, Belgrade*


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

Ivo Andrić;63808835 said:


> *Iron gate - Ђердап - Đerdap (Eastern Serbia)*​


So unique view! Bravo you king!:cheers:


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Šumadija*










source flickr


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Šumadija*










source flickr


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

wow poseta :cheers: nema imamo sve u sumadiji pogledaj samo kakva lepa polja na tvojoj slici brate kao u vojvodini ^^ mnogo sam ponosan na tu zemlju naravno i na celu srbiju i ostale regije

odakle si ti iz sumadije?


*Šumadija*

This is in Stragari


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*vmarinkovic*

*Šumadija*

Kalamegdan park in Belgrade











XAXAXA ovo prvi put cujem..... ŠU ŠU ŠU ŠU ŠUMA ŠUMA ŠUMA ŠUMA DI I I I JO JO JO JO :lol:


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

Ne zezaj, pa to je poznata pesma Olivere Katarine:cheers:

Da da, Shumadija nam je prelepa!:cheers: Ima sve i polja kao Vojvodina i lepu prirodu kao zapadna Srbija i velike gradove kao sto su Bg, Kg ili Sd i istoriju i reke i sve :cheers:


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

poseta1 said:


> Ne zezaj, pa to je poznata pesma Olivere Katarine:cheers:
> 
> Da da, Shumadija nam je prelepa!:cheers: Ima sve i polja kao Vojvodina i lepu prirodu kao zapadna Srbija i velike gradove kao sto su Bg, Kg ili Sd i istoriju i reke i sve :cheers:


dabome ^^ nisam bre cuo nemam pojma...cudno a stara pesma mozda sto sam odraso u dijaspori

pre godinu dana nisam znao da smo tek veliko ostrovo u srbiji jel nasa granica sumadije definisana sa rekama de jedna uliva u drugu (sever: sava/dunav | istok: velika morava uliva u dunav | jug zapadna morava uliva u veliku moravu | zapad: ljiga/dicina/kolubara) i to skoro sve velike reke 

kazu neki kod nas u KGu da je cela sumadija preko velikog jezera ispod zemlje ma da ljudi puno pricaju ^^ da ne zaboravimo da smo danasnje kosovo i raska moderne srbije istoricki kao i geograficki  ma da nevolim da uporedim te dve regije oboje su lepi za sebe ipak je kosovo kosovo a sumadija sumadija.

one more time *Šumadija*










Bonus:

Šumadija region


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

Svaki predeo Srbije je jedinstven i ima svoje karaktertistike. Iako je Srbija mala zemlja, veoma je raznolika. :cheers:

Kopaonik ski center - Копаoник (Central Serbia)


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Novi Sad


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Uroševac


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Dobrovis (South-Easter Serbia)*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*von petrakiev*

*Karvav Kamak mountain*


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

Last one is great:cheers:


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

flickr - uros


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

flickr - uros


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

flickr - uros


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

This is mount *Povlen* near *Valjevo*....fantastic! taj valjevski deo predivan meni keva odakle tacnije iz Osečine tamo ka Ceru/Loznici. ista prostorija kao kod nas u Sumadiji!


*Osečina*

Between Loznica & Valjevo










Bonus:


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*So green, so nice* :cheers:


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by KRČMAR RAJKO*

Floating island of *Vlasina Lake*

This is a 16km² large lake 1211 m above sea level.


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*WOW the landscapes are astonishingly beautiful, especially when has many green. Regards.*


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

Montenegrin-CG said:


> Floating island of *Vlasina Lake*
> 
> This is a 16km² large lake 1211 m above sea level.


awesome:cheers:


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Monastery Davidovica* (SW.Serbia)

Built 1282 by Dmitra Nemanjić between *Prijepolje* & *Sjenica*.


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

Natur arround *Monastery Davidovica*


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Fortress and the town of Bač


----------



## SokoX (Sep 22, 2009)

Imate zaista prelijepe manastire, gradove( Pancevo i Bac mi se zaista svidjaju) moram ih nekad posjetiti.  Svaka vam cast, samo tako nastavite!


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

SokoX said:


> *Imate zaista prelijepe manastire, gradove*( Pancevo i Bac mi se zaista svidjaju) moram ih nekad posjetiti.  Svaka vam cast, samo tako nastavite!


^^

ne samo gradove i manastire nego i prirodu  


*Štrbacko Lake* in *Nationalpark Šar* (Southern Serbia)

This is arround 2,173 m over the sea level in the Šar mountains near *Štrpce*. This is one of highest-lying lakes of Balkan.









by Stojan Josimovic


iiiiidem preko zemlje srbije ide srce de mu milije i da mi je to poslednje docicu do tebe.


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by Stojan Josimovic*

Mount *Ljuboten* (2,499 m)

Border mountain between Serbia & (fyro) Macedonia in *Nationalparl Šar* but this is not the highest point of the Šar mountains.











Over 700 hundred years old serbian song abbout the Šar mountains


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by oschrank*

Serbian-Orthodox *St.Stefan church* in *Brezovica* (*Šar* mountains)

In Brezovica is also a Ski center.










Bonus:


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

Montenegrin-CG said:


> ^^
> 
> ne samo gradove i manastire nego i prirodu
> 
> ...



So nice:cheers:


----------



## SokoX (Sep 22, 2009)

Sar Mountains are really amazing!  I must ask, sorry if I am being boring, is highest mountain peek in the Serbia located on the Sar Mountain?


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

SokoX said:


> Sar Mountains are really amazing!  I must ask, sorry if I am being boring, is highest mountain peek in the Serbia located on the Sar Mountain?


No it isn't located in the Šar Planina mountains. The highest mountain in Serbia is located in the Prokletije mountains (not far away from Šar Planina) :cheers:


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*source: panoramio*

*Prokletije Mountains, SW Serbia*​


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*source: panoramio*

Prokletije Mountains, SW Serbia


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*source: panoramio*

*Prokletije, SW Serbia​*


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*source: panoramio*

*Šar Planina mountains, Southern Serbia​*


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*source: panoramio*

*Šar Planina, Southern Serbia*


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*source: panoramio*

*Typical landscape on Mt. Zlatibor, Western Serbia​*


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*source: panoramio*

*Nemanjina street, Belgrade*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

Mount *Đeravica* (2,656 m)


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

13th cent. fresco from *Church of the Apostles* of *Patriarchate of Peć*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Patriarchate of Peć* *(UNESCO WH)* 

Metohija region in Southern Serbia










Bonus:


----------



## Ubertino de Casale (Dec 4, 2007)

Montenegrin-CG said:


> Mount *Đeravica* (2,656 m)


Amazing! the highest peak of Serbia has the same altitude as the highest peak of Slovakia and entire Carpathians, The Gerlach


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

Ubertino de Casale said:


> Amazing! the highest peak of Serbia has the same altitude as the highest peak of Slovakia and entire Carpathians, The Gerlach


Hvala! Interesantno 


*Sjenica* (SW.Serbia)

Sjenica is located at an altitude of 1038 meters above sea level, making it one of highest towns of such size in the Balkans. Temperatures fall below freezing on average 134 days per year, with the first freeze in late September and the last in early May.









by Milogospodin


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

Serbian-Orthodox church *Kumanica*

This is near Sjenica city


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Subotica


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Vojvodina


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by Slavo Glusčevic*

Near *Prijepolje* & Monastery *Mileševa*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by Tihomir E. Mladenov*

Panorama view from mount *Midzor* (Eastern Serbia)

*Balkan* mountains/Naturpark *Stara Planina*










Bonus:

Wild horse on mount Midzor


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*source: panoramio*

*Danube river, Eastern Serbia*


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

Guys, I am impressed. Great photos!

:banana:


----------



## Ciudadano-Mundial (May 11, 2009)

Stunning shots!!!


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)




----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)




----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*source: flickr*

*Waterfall on Vodenicka reka, Stara planina*


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*source: flickr*

*Tupavica waterfall, Stara Planina*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

I did not know that :cheers:



Ruins of old serbian church *St. Demetrios* in northern part of Kosovo & Metohija (S.Serbia)

*August 7th, 2010 *

On the hill near *Kosovska Mitrovica*, in the village of the Little *Zvecan* is discovered church. It is believed to have originated from the the 12th century, and it had name of *St. Demetrios*, protector of the city Kosovska Mitrovica. The pictures you can see the excavations of the church, which is supposed to be restored.










Excavation is progressing slowly but well

Bonus:









The cross on the rocks near the excavation


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Kosovska Mitrovica*

8th largest city of Serbia (105.000 inh.)


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

The new *St. Demetrios *Church in *Kosovska Mitrovica*

The old church devoted to Saint Demetrius (from middle age) that gave the city its name. The new church was built in 2005 on the hill over the northern part of Kosovska Mitrovica and was dedicated to Saint Demetrius.


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

Montenegrin-CG said:


> I did not know that :cheers:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow... didn't know for those ruins. VERY NICE!!!!!!!!!!!:cheers:


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Kruševac​* bz nemanja


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Kruševac*










bz Nemanja​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Kruševac*










by nemanja​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Kruševac*










by nemanja​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Kruševac*










by nemanja​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Kruševac*










by nemanja​


----------



## nishidai (Sep 28, 2010)

my like danjon


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Kruševac*










by Nemanja​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Kruševac*










by Nemanja​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Kruševac*










by Nemanja​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Kruševac*










by Nemanja​


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Stari Dvor


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

Bez_imena said:


> Stari Dvor



City hall / Old castle / Belgrade... Superb:cheers:


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*source: flickr*

*Zaovine, Western Serbia*​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

Ivo Andrić;64586021 said:


> *Zaovine, Western Serbia*​


wow

what a nature:cheers:


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Kruševac*










by nemanja​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Kruševac*










by nemanja​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*KRUŠEVAC*










BY NEMANJA​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*KRUŠEVAC*










by nemanja​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*KRUŠEVAC*










by nemanja​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*KRUŠEVAC*










by nemanja​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*kruševac*










by nemanja​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Sremska Mitrovica*


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Sremska Mitrovica*


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Sremska Mitrovica*


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Sremska Mitrovica*


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Sremska Mitrovica*


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Sremska Mitrovica*


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Sremska Mitrovica*


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Belgrade*


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Belgrade*


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Belgrade*


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Belgrade*


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Belgrade's Fortress and the 15th cen Nebojsa Tower*


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Novi Sad*


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Milesheva monastery the 13th cen*


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Serbia has so many great places especially the mountain scenery


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

The West Morava River

​


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*WOW Absolutely gorgeous, I love this scene. Regards.*


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*source: flickr*

*Sunset on Danube, Eastern Serbia​*


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

Very nice


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Metohija - Southern Serbia


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

Yeah incredible.. But not properly credited. source = flickr or picasa is not enough people. I'm gonna delete every photo that was not credited properly. We credit photographers by full name or nickname. Or provide a direct link to the website/url where you found the picture. Thanks in advance


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

@ Ni3IS Ok  I am always crediting photos and will keep that 

*Belgrade - Skadarlija*










by wikipedia​


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

We want a direct links to the photos. Just write down 'by flick or by wikipedia' is not good enough!


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

Mmm, sorry, now I don't get it... Wikipedia doesn't allow photos to be uploaded if Wikipedia can't get rights on them, so I have thought it is enough?! 

What way to put a link... I mean, if you click the image you can copy a link... everyone can see what the link is.

I am not fooling around... just don't get it...


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Devil's Town* _finalist of the 7 World's nature wonders_










by http://files.myopera.com/mildz/albums/416511/017.jpg​


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*source: flickr (by bgmoonwalker)*

*Tara, Western Serbia​*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/833060168/​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Subotica*

_City Hall_










url http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...ight.jpg/800px-Subotica_townhall_at_night.jpg​


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*source: serbiaoutdoor.com*

*Danube, Eastern Serbia​*



























http://www.serbiaoutdoor.com/Ture/mtb/istocna_srbija/Miroc/miroc.html​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

Bravo Ivo tsar! It's amazing!


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

Nice photos of the Danube River.


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Ko brise moje postove??? :bleep:


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

Bez_imena said:


> Ko brise moje postove??? :bleep:


Zahtevaju moderatori da postaviš ime autora slika, inače brišu slike.


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

Bez_imena said:


> Ko brise moje postove??? :bleep:


traze da se ispod svake slike stavi link. ako je sa flick/panoramio da napises ko je autor


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

Eto Iva i ja u isto vreme )


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Danube river/lake Djerdap, Eastern Serbia​*









http://www.djerdapturist.co.rs/srpski/gizleti.htm​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

Ivo Andrić;65820453 said:


> *Danube river/lake Djerdap, Eastern Serbia​*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Better than any sea :cheers:


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Zasavica*










in url: http://api.ning.com/files/KTps-ypV0...XEdczSX98w4YxYHWiy3oTinL3ZTBq1VK/Kovin086.jpg​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Zasavica*










by www.dizajinzona.com​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Zasavica*










url http://www.savariver.com/image.php?ndx=14​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Mačvanska Mitrovica*










by Ljubiša​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Zemun*










http://i610.photobucket.com/albums/tt186/xya_poz/img_1236.jpg
by pc.dollabela​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Zemun*










by velizar​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Zemun*










by velizar​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Zemun*










by velizar​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Zemun*









by velizar​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Zemun*










by velizar​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Zemun*










by velizar​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Zemun*










by velizar​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Zemun*










by velizar​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Zemun*










by velizar​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Palić*










http://i52.tinypic.com/9hua3d.jpg​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Palić*










http://i54.tinypic.com/2qrzn2a.jpg​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Subotica*










http://i52.tinypic.com/wrje44.jpg​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Subotica*










http://img101.imageshack.us/img101/3291/img2812vi1tw.jpg
mr berns​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Subotica*










http://img821.imageshack.us/img821/8564/img0240resizeresize.jpg​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Subotica*










http://img251.imageshack.us/img251/1425/35695030.jpg
mr brens​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Subotica*










http://i32.tinypic.com/t5m7a8.jpg​


----------



## Buzda84 (Oct 7, 2010)

Jan Del Castillo said:


> *Nice places, especially the Studenica Monastery. Regards.*


Thanks.. There will be more picx soon for sure..


----------



## Buzda84 (Oct 7, 2010)

*Manastir Manasija*
*Manasija Monastery*


----------



## Buzda84 (Oct 7, 2010)

*Manastir Manasija*
*Manasija Monastery*


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Niš*










by Ranko Su Ns​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Serbian medieval monastery of Poganovo*










by pticica.com
http://s2.pticica.com/foto/0000246525_l_0_fvBuV9.jpg​


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Belgrade








http://www.vlajkoshjk.com/sc/belgrade​


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Belgrade









http://www.vlajkoshjk.com/sc/belgrade​


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Belgrade









http://www.vlajkoshjk.com/sc/belgrade​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

Где се деднуо овај Иво са лепим сликама?


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Belgrade


http://www.vlajkoshjk.com/sc/belgrade​


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Belgrade


http://www.vlajkoshjk.com/sc/belgrade​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Zemun*










by pc dollabella​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Zemun*










by pc dolabella​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Zemun*










by pc dolabella​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Zemun*










by pc dolabella​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Zemun*










by pc dolabella​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Zemun*










by pc dolabella​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Zemun*










by pc dolabella​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Ivanjica*










by Srdjan​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Ivanjica*










by Srdjan​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Ivanjica*










by Srdjan​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Ivanjica*










by Srdjan​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Ivanjica*










by Srdjan​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Ivanjica*










by Srdjan​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Ivanjica*










by Srdjan​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Ivanjica*










by Srdjan​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Ivanjica*










by Srdjan​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Ivanjica*










by Srdjan​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Ivanjica*










by Srdjan​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Ivanjica*










by Srdjan​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Ivanjica*










by Srdjan


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Ivanjica*










by Srdjan​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Ivanjica*










by Srdjan​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Ivanjica*










by Srdjan​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Ivanjica*










by Srdjan​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Ivanjica*










by Srdjan​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Ivanjica*










by Srdjan​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Ivanjica*










by Srdjan​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Ivanjica*










by Srdjan​


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Belgrade


http://www.vlajkoshjk.com/sc/belgrade​


----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)

*Naupara monastery*
Serbian Orthodox Christian monastery situated near the town of Krusevac, about 190 km from Belgrade. The original building was used as a castle, built late 14th century by Serbian Tsar Lazar. Naupara is built in the Serbian architectural style of the Morava school. It is decorated with a series of sculptures and decorative paintings.










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/10512029​


----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/15877448​


----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)

*Hydroelectric power stations- "Pod gradom"*



> Hydroelectric power stations- "Pod gradom" in Uzice on Djetinja, the first hydroelectric power plant in Serbia(1900), according to Tesla's principles of alternating current, and only four years after the start of hydroelectric power plant at Niagara Falls.












http://www.kurir-info.rs/static/imgs/article_thumbs/632x474/uploads/2010-07/10822.jpg​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Kragujevac*










source http://www4.picturepush.com/photo/a/4504092/img/4504092.jpg​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

Ivo Andrić;67195811 said:


> @ Poseta
> 
> Evo me navratim kada mogu, u zadnje vreme sam okupiran mnogo poslom pa mi fali vrijeme za ovaj lijepi thread  Ali vidim da ga vi održavate lijepim slikama :applause:
> *
> ...


De, de, ne moze se bez tebe :cheers:


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Svilajnac*










by wikipedia.org​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Svilajnac*










source http://www.svilajnac001.com/grad/sv-panorama-2004/svilajnac_sep_2004 (10).JPG​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Svilajnac*










source http://www.svilajnac001.com/portal1/images/stories/slideshow/svilajnac_panorama_640x300_5.jpg​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Svilajnac*










http://gdb.rferl.org/7F5FD460-CF0E-4616-B4E8-D5B12D8711E6_mw800_mh600_s.jpg​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Svilajnac*










http://img442.imageshack.us/img442/488/svilajnaccarsijajpgzb2.jpg​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Svilajnac*

_*Miljkov monastery the early 14th cen*_










http://commondatastorage.googleapis.com/static.panoramio.com/photos/original/25314823.jpg​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Svilajnac*










http://www.svilajnac001.co.rs/crkve_manastiri/miljkov_manastir/miljkov_manastir_2010_2.JPG​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Svilajnac*

*The 14th cen monastery *










http://www.tt-group.net/Fotografije_Srbije/Svilajnac/Crkva.jpg​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Svilajnac*










http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1280/1395891871_3118b61762.jpg​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Svilajnac*


----------



## Buzda84 (Oct 7, 2010)

*Beograd - Crkva Svetog Marka*
*Belgrade - Saint Marco's Church*










http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos...374418485231_707740231_10550295_3102032_n.jpg​


----------



## Buzda84 (Oct 7, 2010)

*Novi Sad - Petrovaradinska tvrdjava*
*Novi Sad - Petrovaradin fortress*










http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos...1370266467420_1554489234_889981_1425791_n.jpg​


----------



## Buzda84 (Oct 7, 2010)

*Beograd - Kalemegdan - Beogradska tvrdjava*
*Belgrade - Kalemegdan park - Belgrade fortress*










http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos...01546025_100000068681535_471753_2601070_n.jpg​


----------



## Buzda84 (Oct 7, 2010)

*Beograd - Hram Svetog Save*
*Belgrade - Saint Sava's Temple*










http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos...613978670403_1264396477_31622292_990246_n.jpg​


----------



## Buzda84 (Oct 7, 2010)

*Beograd - Hram Svetog Save*
*Belgrade - Saint Sava's Temple*










http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos..._464599392127_724142127_5432933_2217983_n.jpg​


----------



## Buzda84 (Oct 7, 2010)

*Beograd*
*Belgrade*










http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos...67248805_100000068681535_531977_2413015_n.jpg​


----------



## Buzda84 (Oct 7, 2010)

*Smederevo - tvrdjava*
*Smederevo - fortress*










http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos...30368062_100000068681535_545317_3039730_n.jpg​


----------



## Buzda84 (Oct 7, 2010)

*Smederevo - tvrdjava*
*Smederevo - fortress*










http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos...53701393_100000068681535_545324_3039225_n.jpg​


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Novi Sad, Vojvodina








http://lh5.ggpht.com/_OVGymErw7mE/TKfG_xHCFEI/AAAAAAAAG9s/t3c1R4tAXgo/DSCF4445.JPG


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Novi Sad, Vojvodina - The Beach








http://lh6.ggpht.com/_OVGymErw7mE/TKfGtNIOArI/AAAAAAAAG6s/LCWFFkjY49I/DSCF4398.JPG


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Novi Sad, Vojvodina - FK Vojvodina Stadium, the guest sector was open, so we thought to take a peek, I like it, in romanian, we would say it's very "cochet"








http://lh6.ggpht.com/_OVGymErw7mE/TKfG6PWGHCI/AAAAAAAAG8k/L8mtqGWtFng/DSCF4427.JPG


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Novi Sad, Vojvodina
The beautiful serbian girls couldn't miss from our tour either 








http://lh4.ggpht.com/_OVGymErw7mE/TKfHGVj_3jI/AAAAAAAAG_A/T0aZWcHhqYk/DSCF4465.JPG


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

Cinxxx, thank you for the pix. Some are beautiful, some are not for this thread (like the ones with graffitti and so on... they are for Serbian section of this forum).


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Belgrade*










http://img683.imageshack.us/img683/5447/5022182685abe4514d59b.jpg​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Devil's Town - Đavolja Varoš*









http://www.imgbox.de/users/4VisitSerbia/P1030293.JPG​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Devil's Town*









http://www.imgbox.de/users/4VisitSerbia/P103029113.JPG​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Devil's Town*










http://www.imgbox.de/users/4VisitSerbia/P1030289.JPG​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Devil's Town*









http://www.imgbox.de/users/4VisitSerbia/P1030285.JPG​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Devil's Town*









http://www.imgbox.de/users/4VisitSerbia/P1030283.JPG​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Devil's Town*









http://www.imgbox.de/users/4VisitSerbia/P1030287.JPG​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Đavolja Varoš*









http://www.imgbox.de/users/4VisitSerbia/P1030312.JPG​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Đavolja Varoš*









http://www.imgbox.de/users/4VisitSerbia/P1030311.JPG​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Đavolja Varoš*









http://www.imgbox.de/users/4VisitSerbia/P1030310.JPG​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Đavolja varoš*








http://www.imgbox.de/users/4VisitSerbia/P1030309.JPG​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Đavolja Varoš*









http://www.imgbox.de/users/4VisitSerbia/P1030308.JPG​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Đavolja Varoš*









http://www.imgbox.de/users/4VisitSerbia/P1030306.JPG​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Đavolja Varoš*









http://www.imgbox.de/users/4VisitSerbia/P1030305.JPG​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Đavolja Varoš*









http://www.imgbox.de/users/4VisitSerbia/P1030303.JPG​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

_*Đavolja Varoš*_









http://www.imgbox.de/users/4VisitSerbia/P103030212.JPG​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Đavolja Varoš*









http://www.imgbox.de/users/4VisitSerbia/P1030304.JPG​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Niš City*









by Srdjan​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Niš City*










by Srdjan​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Niš City*









by Srdjan​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Niš City*









by Srdjan​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Niš City*










by Srdjan​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Niš City*










by Srdjan​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Niš City*










by Srdjan​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Niš City*










by Srdjan​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Niš City*









by Srdjan​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Niš City*










by Srdjan​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Niš City*










by Srdjan​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Niš City*










by Srdjan​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Niš City*










by Srdjan​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Niš City*










by Srdjan​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Niš City*










by Srdjan​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Niš City*










by Srdjan​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Niš City*










by Srdjan​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Niš City*










by Srdjan​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Niš City*










by Srdjan​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Niš City*










by Srdjan​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Niš City*










by Srdjan​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*High way near Niš*










by Srdjan​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Smederevo City*










by Shumadinac​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Smederevo City*









by Shumadinac​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Smederevo City*










by Shumadinac​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Smederevo City*









by Shumadinac​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Smederevo City*









by Shumadinac​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Smederevo City*

*Serbian medieval fortress, built in 1430. Europe's largest plain fortress*









by Shumadinac​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Smederevo City*









by Shumadinac​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Smederevo*









by Shumadinac​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Smederevo*










by Shumadinac​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Gledićke planine*










by shumadinac​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Gledićke planine*








by shumadinac​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Gledićke planine*









by shumadinac​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

Lepe slike Shumadija  Vec sam, kao sto vidis, postavio neke tvoje, samo greskom napisao shumadinac... svejedno, zna se da su tvoje Srbine


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Kraljevo*










by Srdjan​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Kraljevo*











by Srdjan​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Kraljevo*










by Srdjan​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Šabac*










by pc dollabella​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Šabac*










by pc dollabella​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Šabac*










by pc dollabella​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Šabac*










by pc dollabella​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Šabac*










by pc dollabella​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Šabac*










by pc dollabella​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Šabac*










http://i197.photobucket.com/albums/aa274/acasneza/vakantie20081049.jpg​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Šabac*










by pc dollabella​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Kragujevac*










by Shumadija​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Belgrade*

*Church of st.Mark*










by shumadija​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Belgrade*










by shumadija​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Belgrade*










by shumadija​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Belgrade*









by shumadija​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Belgrade*










by shumadija​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

:cheers:


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Prokuplje*










*Museum*










by wikipedia​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Prokuplje*

*Roman fortress Hisar*










http://img197.imageshack.us/img197/8049/01hisarprokuplje.jpg​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Prokuplje*

*Serbian orthodox church*










http://i248.photobucket.com/albums/gg186/savicivan/DJAVOLJA VAROS/IMG_1243.jpg​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Prokuplje*










http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...tcrk_pano.jpg/800px-Prokuplje_latcrk_pano.jpg​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Prokuplje*

*Serbian orthodox church*










by wikipedia​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Bačka Palanka*









http://commondatastorage.googleapis.com/static.panoramio.com/photos/original/16799089.jpg​


----------



## _Sumadija (Nov 30, 2010)

Novo Brdo fortress 









by Пејовић


----------



## _Sumadija (Nov 30, 2010)

Ivanjica









http://i51.tinypic.com/2na79e9.jpg


----------



## _Sumadija (Nov 30, 2010)

Niš









http://commondatastorage.googleapis.com/static.panoramio.com/photos/original/37161987.jpg


----------



## _Sumadija (Nov 30, 2010)

Niš (300,000 inh.)









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4059/4489427049_8b7ec6e462_o.jpg


----------



## _Sumadija (Nov 30, 2010)

Jagodina (40,000 inh.)









http://i473.photobucket.com/albums/rr91/Tale-as/P5290025.jpg?t=1246028461


----------



## _Sumadija (Nov 30, 2010)

Kragujevac (220,000 inh.)









http://i39.tinypic.com/t056pf.jpg


----------



## _Sumadija (Nov 30, 2010)

Pančevo (75,000 inh.)









http://www.airban.net/pancevo_10.jpg


----------



## _Sumadija (Nov 30, 2010)

Priština









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4095/4865547735_1dba85da55_b.jpg


----------



## _Sumadija (Nov 30, 2010)

Belgrade, capital









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4097/4805313064_9096c5845d_b.jpg


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

nice :cheers:


----------



## _Sumadija (Nov 30, 2010)

National park Šar mountains near Štrpce

Jezerski vrh (2604m)









by Stojan Josimovic


----------



## _Sumadija (Nov 30, 2010)

Mount Ljuboten (2,498 m), Šar mountains









by Stojan Josimovic


----------



## _Sumadija (Nov 30, 2010)

Crni vir Lake of Šar mountains

2350 m over sea level









by Stojan Josimovic


----------



## BBCoach (Mar 3, 2007)

Kakve lepe gradove imamo, a tek prirodu, verujem da nismo ni svesni toga.


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

BBCoach said:


> Kakve lepe gradove imamo, a tek prirodu, verujem da nismo ni svesni toga.


Imamo sve 
Potpuno si u pravu:cheers:


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Požarevac*










http://www.sindikat026.com/manastiri/pozarevac.jpg​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Požarevac*










http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/4/4a/ParkPozarevac.jpg​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Belgrade*










by pc dollabella​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Kragujevac*










http://i51.tinypic.com/33fasft.jpg​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*NIŠ*










by nemanja​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*NIŠ*










by nemanja​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*NIŠ*










by nemanja​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Jagodina*










http://www.tt-group.net/Fotografije_Srbije/Jagodina-Svetozarevo/Crkva-Jagodina.jpg​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*NIŠ*










nemanja​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Novi Pazar*










http://www.tt-group.net/Fotografije_Srbije/Novi-Pazar-slike/Panorama-novog-Pazara.jpg​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Novi Pazar*










http://www.tt-group.net/Fotografije_Srbije/Novi-Pazar-slike/Pesacka-zona-Pazar.jpg​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Novi Pazar*










http://www.tt-group.net/Fotografije_Srbije/Novi-Pazar-slike/Bunker-park.jpg​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Novi Pazar*









http://img444.imageshack.us/img444/369/old2x.jpg​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Novi Pazar*

*Serbian medieval orthodox monastery of Djurdjevi Stupovi, the 12th cen*









http://www.nacionalnarevija.com/images/images/Galerija 5/str 43 - Djurdjevi Stupovi.jpg​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Peć's Patriarchat.* 

*Serbian medieval monastery from the 13th cen.*

*Here Serbian Patriarchs are enthroned. Few weeks ago, Patriarch Irinej was enthroned in this beautiful monastery in our south.*









http://www.rts.rs/upload/storyBoxImageData/2010/01/08/2841871/pecka-patrijarsija-x.jpg​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Peć*









http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2024/2505954813_3ba87cfb12.jpg?v=0​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*South Serbia*









http://www.imgbox.de/users/4VisitSerbia/rugovo.jpg​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*South Serbia*









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3031/2671491826_a0308c9128_b.jpg​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Peć's Patriarchat*

*Serbian medieval monastery from the 13th cen*










http://www.imgbox.de/users/Balkans/42836491.jpg​


----------



## _Sumadija (Nov 30, 2010)

Medieval monastery Gornjak









by vladanscekic


----------



## _Sumadija (Nov 30, 2010)

Monastery Presvete Bogorodice in Čokešina









by vladanscekic


----------



## _Sumadija (Nov 30, 2010)

Church Rodjenja Presvete Bogorodice in Šišatovac 









by vladanscekic


----------



## _Sumadija (Nov 30, 2010)

Medieval Monastery Petkovica in Stragari









by Marko Kosovcevic


----------



## _Sumadija (Nov 30, 2010)

Old fresco in monastery Petkovica









vladanscekic


----------



## _Sumadija (Nov 30, 2010)

Ovcinjske stene









by AleksandarMarković


----------



## _Sumadija (Nov 30, 2010)

Krupajsko vrelo near Krupaja










+









by NoleDjole


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

_Sumadija said:


> Drina river
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja sam za ovu kucu oduvek mislio da je neka mala za neke patke i sl. 

Kako mi sada cudno deluje kada je covek tu :nuts:


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

_Sumadija said:


> Gračanica Monastery (UNESCO)
> 
> Built 1320 by Serbian King Milutin
> 
> ...


Meni je ova slika odlicna!!!:cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Stari Banovci*

*Serbian orthodox church*










http://commondatastorage.googleapis.com/static.panoramio.com/photos/original/16901035.jpg​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Belgrade*










http://i31.tinypic.com/ri99x1.jpg​


----------



## _Sumadija (Nov 30, 2010)

Village Dulene (Gledice mountains) near Kragujevac









by me


----------



## _Sumadija (Nov 30, 2010)

Serbian-Orthodox Petrova church (9 cent./UNESCO) in Novi Pazar

Oldest house of god in Serbia & former Yugoslavia









http://i646.photobucket.com/albums/uu190/miladinovic/pravoslavlje/Petrovacrkva.jpg

+

Very old fresco in Petrova church









http://amb-serbie.fr/img/gallery/beograd/2/Petrova_crkva-freska.JPG


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

Nice:cheers:


----------



## Monolithic (Nov 7, 2010)

poseta1 said:


> *Belgrade*


Great Art Nouveau!​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

Monolithic said:


> Great Art Nouveau!


Glad you like it:cheers:


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Priština*









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4087/5073096878_1fca3a058b_b.jpg​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Kosovska Mitrovica*









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3177/2649150895_4305e191f0_b.jpg​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Kosovska Mitrovica*
*Serbian orthodox church*









http://img11.imageshack.us/img11/2738/24216559.jpg​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Prizren*

*Ex capital of Serbian Empire*









http://www.imgbox.de/users/Balkans/prizren_burg_02.jpg​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Prizren*

*Former capital of Serbian Empire from the 14th cen*









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4112/5046775666_05a32125fd_b.jpg​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Prizren*

*Former capital of Serbian Empire*









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4140/4735590409_3e0715c301_b.jpg​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Prizren*









http://www.imgbox.de/users/Balkans/17nf.jpg​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

_Sumadija said:


>


Paradise :cheers:


----------



## SokoX (Sep 22, 2009)

Where is that located?


----------



## _Sumadija (Nov 30, 2010)

SokoX said:


> Where is that located?


In Metohija region of south-western Serbia.




alb_trc said:


> Yeah those pictures are in the wrong thread I believe.



Siptaru you are in the wrong thread not the pictures!!! You reported! Kosovo is the religious & cultural heart of Serbia!!!





> Gazimestan monument on Kosovo Polje near Priština
> 
> This is the most holy monument of Serbia & the Serbs reminiscent of the battle Kingdom of Serbia against the Ottoman Empire 1389.
> 
> ...


:cheers:


----------



## _Sumadija (Nov 30, 2010)

Monastery Visoki Dečani (UNESCO) near Dečani

The monastery was established in a chestnut grove by Serbian King Stefan Uroš III Dečanski in 1327. 

Read more
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Visoki_Decani









by Пејовић


----------



## _Sumadija (Nov 30, 2010)

14th cent. fesco from Monastery Visoki Dečani









http://www.wegm.com/coins/frescoes/images/cana.jpg

+









http://www.wegm.com/coins/frescoes/images/christapostles.jpg


----------



## _Sumadija (Nov 30, 2010)

Treasury of Monastery Visoki Dečani









wikimedia.org









wikimedia.org


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

Nice new pix. Thank you guys!


----------



## _Sumadija (Nov 30, 2010)

Peć - Peje


----------



## _Sumadija (Nov 30, 2010)

Peć - Peje


----------



## _Sumadija (Nov 30, 2010)

Goraždevac / Rugovo canyon









http://lh5.ggpht.com/_Sg1XLXPEoaI/RoYWTDMObzI/AAAAAAAAALc/kp1Eo2Qiwkc/PICT1306.JPG


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Belgrade


----------



## anmolksharma (Nov 20, 2010)

fantastic....


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

anmolksharma said:


> fantastic....


Thanks a lot:cheers:


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Gnjilane*

*Serbian orthodox church*










http://www.imgbox.de/users/4VisitSerbia/saborna_gnjilane_ivkovic.jpg​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Gnjilane*









http://www.imgbox.de/users/4VisitSerbia/PIvana_draganac_2.jpg​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Gnjilane*










http://i435.photobucket.com/albums/qq75/albanian_photo/4732281.jpg?t=1227255847​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Belgrade*










http://img441.imageshack.us/img441/7040/photo0340e.jpg​


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

Golubac, Eastern Serbia​


























sources: http://golubac.rs/, http://www.welt.de


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

_Sumadija said:


> Peć - Peje



Very green :cheers2:


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Titelski breg, Northern Serbia*








source: http://www.panoramio.com/photo/22498959


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Hisardžik/Mileševac, SW Serbia​*







source: http://www.panoramio.com/photo/41198469


----------



## SokoX (Sep 22, 2009)

Credits: P.S.










Djeravica, mountain of.
*Location on the map of Serbia* 







​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Sremski Karlovci*










http://img132.imageshack.us/img132/199/240284816fa936975aebsm1.jpg​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Sremski Karlovci*









http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2672/3798603402_287b9728ca_b.jpg​


----------



## _Sumadija (Nov 30, 2010)

Monastery Preobraženje (Ovčar Spa)









by vladanscekic


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Sremski Karlovci*










http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2559/3717141528_57a0b1dbfb_b.jpg​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Sremski Karlovci*








http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3559/3769111250_d829595bbc_b.jpg​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Sremski Karlovci*









http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2640/3716326051_05e6da3de7_b.jpg​


----------



## _Sumadija (Nov 30, 2010)

Monastery Jovanje (Ovčar Spa)









by vladanscekic


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Sremski Karlovci*









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3636/3504238004_0c8b2775a0_o.jpg​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Sremski Karlovci*










http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2561/3814831691_8b0bedcb13_o.jpg​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Sremski Karlovci*










http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3656/3504234398_0f7341ab15_o.jpg​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Sremski Karlovci*










http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3185/2434940636_1a5986b1ba_b.jpg​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Sremski Karlovci*









http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2213/1655384124_ba1fd4b454_b.jpg​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Sremski Karlovci*










http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1376/990188035_94c5fb8260_o.jpg​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Sremski Karlovci*










http://farm1.static.flickr.com/80/240296777_a66ea81251_b.jpg​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Sremski Karlovci*










http://farm1.static.flickr.com/84/240284828_85d2e40b13_b.jpg​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Sremski Karlovci*










http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3593/3503408765_ed88e158d4_o.jpg​


----------



## _Sumadija (Nov 30, 2010)

Monastery Blagoveštenje (Ovčar Spa)









by vladanscekic


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Sremski Karlovci*










http://farm1.static.flickr.com/84/240254090_4bf846e943_b.jpg​


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Djavolja Varoš, Southern Serbia*​







source: http://www.panoramio.com/photo/22192562


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Drina river, Western Serbia​*







source: http://www.panoramio.com/photo/30000177


----------



## _Sumadija (Nov 30, 2010)

by Benjamin Bruns


----------



## _Sumadija (Nov 30, 2010)

by Sasa Mili


----------



## Todorovic (Aug 6, 2008)

@Sumadija , poslednje dve su super,

Gde je ovo snimljeno?


----------



## _Sumadija (Nov 30, 2010)

Todorovic said:


> @Sumadija , poslednje dve su super,
> 
> Gde je ovo snimljeno?


Ne znam tacno mesto ali je u Metohiji. Mislim da je prva Rugovo a druga Sara.


@Topic


Wild horses in (Natural park) Stara Planina









by Dejan Zanes


----------



## _Sumadija (Nov 30, 2010)

Smederevo fortress (15th cent.) & Danube 









by Shams Pekar


----------



## _Sumadija (Nov 30, 2010)

Monastery Manasija (15th cent.) near Despotovac









by Milan Floric


----------



## _Sumadija (Nov 30, 2010)

Lim river near Prijepolje









by Пејовић


----------



## _Sumadija (Nov 30, 2010)

Golija









by Marko Kosovcevic


----------



## _Sumadija (Nov 30, 2010)

13th cent fortress Maglic (Ibar valley)










+









by Marko Kosovcevic


----------



## _Sumadija (Nov 30, 2010)

West Morava river in Čačak city









by Marko Kosovcevic


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

_Sumadija said:


> Monastery Blagoveštenje (Ovčar Spa)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful:cheers:


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

_Sumadija said:


> Monastery Sretenje (Ovčar Spa)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wonderful:cheers:


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Kopaonik mountain*









http://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a219/dljhtm/kopaonik/001.jpg​


----------



## _Sumadija (Nov 30, 2010)

Near Bor









http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2139/3679758874_99e89507d0_o.jpg


----------



## _Sumadija (Nov 30, 2010)

Bor Lake









http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2531/3678956393_a3a929c22f_o.jpg


----------



## _Sumadija (Nov 30, 2010)

Smederevska Palanka, city of central region Šumadija with 30,000 inh.









http://i42.tinypic.com/2cz3l7o.jpg


----------



## _Sumadija (Nov 30, 2010)

Monastery Koporin built in 1402 near Smederevska Palanka


----------



## _Sumadija (Nov 30, 2010)

Rudnik mountains









by pepeljuga1


----------



## _Sumadija (Nov 30, 2010)

Rudnik


----------



## _Sumadija (Nov 30, 2010)

Šar Planina near Štrpce

One of highest points of former Yugoslavia.









by Mike Sierra












еdit: Можда и боље да користимо мапе као што је Иво почео. Скоро све мапе имате на енглеску википедију само утипкате град/општину коју тражите. Поздрав


----------



## _Sumadija (Nov 30, 2010)

Subotica









http://i645.photobucket.com/albums/uu180/cile2/sublotilic.jpg

:cheers2:


----------



## _Sumadija (Nov 30, 2010)

Subotica









http://s1.pticica.com/pticica/foto/0000085870_l_0_BVsZKX.jpg


----------



## Indeleble (Feb 21, 2009)

Beautiful places, LOVE IT!
:drool:


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Novi Sad - Northern Serbia​*







source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/pray4serbia/4372316678/


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

Suva Planina - SE Serbia​







source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/adigabi/4019664409/


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Mt. Trem, Suva Planina - SE Serbia​*







source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/adigabi/4020412740/


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

Luisma said:


> Beautiful places, LOVE IT!
> :drool:


Thank You for the comment  Glad you like images of Serbia :cheers:


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Subotica*










by EagleX​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Subotica*










by EagleX​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Subotica*










by EagleX​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Subotica*










by EagleX​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Subotica*










by EagleX​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Subotica*










by Eagle X​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Subotica*










by Eagle X​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Subotica*










by Eagle X​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Subotica*










by EagleX​


----------



## _Sumadija (Nov 30, 2010)

Knjaževac










+


















by Ilijic Dejan


----------



## _Sumadija (Nov 30, 2010)

Zavoj Lake in Stara Planina


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Danube river​*







source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4867749891/


----------



## _Sumadija (Nov 30, 2010)

Sićevo canyon near Niš










by moozg


----------



## _Sumadija (Nov 30, 2010)

Pilj waterfall (Stara Planina)









www.nacionalnarevija.com

+









www.vesti-online.com


----------



## _Sumadija (Nov 30, 2010)

Drina river canyon


----------



## _Sumadija (Nov 30, 2010)

Jelovarnik is Serbia's highest waterfall in national park Kopaonik









http://www.stazeibogaze.info/wp-content/uploads/2010/04/Kopaonik072.jpg


----------



## _Sumadija (Nov 30, 2010)

Lisine waterfall 









http://www.borisstanojevic.com/zona/lisine1a.jpg


----------



## _Sumadija (Nov 30, 2010)

Kopaonik


----------



## _Sumadija (Nov 30, 2010)

Kopaonik









by sarcevic branislav


----------



## _Sumadija (Nov 30, 2010)

Near Bačka Topola









by Lőrik Lali


----------



## _Sumadija (Nov 30, 2010)

Pannonian Plain near Čantavir









by Nagy A Arnold


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Nice* :cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## _Sumadija (Nov 30, 2010)

Greben Bistre ( 2651m) - 2nd highest peak of Serbia









by Stojan Josimovic


----------



## _Sumadija (Nov 30, 2010)

Vrtop ( 2555m)









by Stojan Josimovic


----------



## _Sumadija (Nov 30, 2010)

Srednja (2582 m) & Mala Vraca (2483 m) 









by Stojan Josimovic


----------



## _Sumadija (Nov 30, 2010)

Radika river - Border to Macedonia (FYROM)









by Stojan Josimovic


----------



## _Sumadija (Nov 30, 2010)

Source of Radika river - Velibreg









by Stojan Josimovic


----------



## _Sumadija (Nov 30, 2010)

Village Sušice near Štrpce









by Stojan Josimovic


----------



## _Sumadija (Nov 30, 2010)

Šar mountains









by Stojan Josimovic


----------



## _Sumadija (Nov 30, 2010)

Uvac gorge & Gyps fulvus (Beloglavu Sup)









http://i29.tinypic.com/123p3dz.jpg


----------



## _Sumadija (Nov 30, 2010)

Waterfall Lisine









by Milos oo (zuljin)


----------



## _Sumadija (Nov 30, 2010)

Čantavir









by Nenad Markovic


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

Nice :cheers:


----------



## _Sumadija (Nov 30, 2010)

Lim river canyon


----------



## _Sumadija (Nov 30, 2010)

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3250/2689592350_92905ffc73_b.jpg


----------



## _Sumadija (Nov 30, 2010)

Source of White Drim









by Nadine Bittner


----------



## _Sumadija (Nov 30, 2010)

White Drim river










+









photobucket.com


----------



## _Sumadija (Nov 30, 2010)

Gornji Milanovac









http://img150.imageshack.us/img150/86/gm2hy9.jpg


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Prskalo - Eastern Serbia​*







source: http://www.turizamdjula.com/eng/natural_beauty


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Danube river in Stara Palanka​*







source: http://www.belacrkvasmestaj.org/dunavski-cvet.php


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Djerdap - Eastern Serbia​*







source: http://www.hotellepenskivir.co.rs/?lang=en








source: http://www.vekoldmc.com/event-services/tours.html


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Danube​*







source: http://www.rtvmajdanpek.com/index.php?prikaz=galerija&gst=slika_dana&page=25#indeks


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

:cheers: great danube


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Beautiful Serbia*









http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v127/Pupin11/vojvodina/v63.jpg​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Somewhere in the north*










http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v127/Pupin11/vojvodina/voj55.jpg​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Serbia amazes*










http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v127/Pupin11/vojvodina/voj51.jpg​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Serbian fauna*









http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v127/Pupin11/vojvodina/voj50.jpg​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Serbian fauna*









http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v127/Pupin11/vojvodina/voj49.jpg​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Serbian nature in the north*










http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v127/Pupin11/vojvodina/voj45.jpg​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Beshka - bridge*









http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v127/Pupin11/vojvodina/voj4.jpg​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Serbian roads*









http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v127/Pupin11/vojvodina/voj1.jpg​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Deliblatska desert - the greatest European desert*









http://www.imgbox.de/users/4VisitSerbia/201peskarazrenjanin.jpg​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Deliblatska desert*










http://i47.photobucket.com/albums/f189/venturecx/pescara/dpescara118r_resize.jpg​


----------



## _Sumadija (Nov 30, 2010)

Remains of St.Peter's Church in old Ras (UNESCO) near Novi Pazar


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

Nice one


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Subotica*
*City Hall*









http://img256.imageshack.us/img256/374/sdc16890.jpg

by eaglex​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Subotica*









by Eagle X​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Subotica*









by EagleX​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Subotica*










by eaglex​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Subotica*










by eaglex​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Belgrade*

*Serbian Academy of Science and Art*










by wikipedia​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Priboj*









http://commondatastorage.googleapis.com/static.panoramio.com/photos/original/31900366.jpg​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Priboj*









http://commondatastorage.googleapis.com/static.panoramio.com/photos/original/2729114.jpg​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Gornj Milanovac*









http://i730.photobucket.com/albums/ww309/Carick235/gimnazija.jpg?t=1292632556​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Gornji Milanovac*









http://i730.photobucket.com/albums/ww309/Carick235/brdomira2.jpg?t=1292633570​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Gornji Milanovac*









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4130/5006319189_f891e036d6_b.jpg​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Gornji Milanovac*









http://i730.photobucket.com/albums/ww309/Carick235/norveskakuca.jpg?t=1292631232​


----------



## SokoX (Sep 22, 2009)

Credits to Sumadija








City of Pec, Kosovo and Metohija, Serbia.








*Coat of arms of Lazarevic family, rulers of the Kosovo and Metohija( Kosovo region ) from the 14th century. *​


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Valjevo - Western Serbia​*







source: http://www.fotocommunity.com/pc/pc/display/14734728


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Belgrade​*







source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/polexianurkin/5128076777/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Bečej - Northern Serbia​*







source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/polexianurkin/5036037796/


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Sićevo gorge - SE Serbia​*







source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/polexianurkin/5022165553/


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Sombor - NW Serbia​*







source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/polexianurkin/5022155633/


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Subotica*










by cinxxx​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Subotica*










by cinxxx​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Subotica*










by cinxxx​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Subotica*










by cinxxx​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Subotica*










by cinxxx​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Subotica*










by cinxxx​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Central Serbia*


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Ribariće*










http://commondatastorage.googleapis.com/static.panoramio.com/photos/original/6556400.jpg​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Gazivode lake*










http://commondatastorage.googleapis.com/static.panoramio.com/photos/original/27874829.jpg​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Gazivode lake*









http://commondatastorage.googleapis.com/static.panoramio.com/photos/original/24393719.jpg​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Gazivode lake*










http://commondatastorage.googleapis.com/static.panoramio.com/photos/original/19273650.jpg​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Raška region*










http://commondatastorage.googleapis.com/static.panoramio.com/photos/original/27981030.jpg​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Leposavić*

*Serbian orthodox medieval church of st.Petka*










http://commondatastorage.googleapis.com/static.panoramio.com/photos/original/13523904.jpg​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Leposavić*

*Serbian orthodox church*










http://commondatastorage.googleapis.com/static.panoramio.com/photos/original/23602567.jpg

+










http://commondatastorage.googleapis.com/static.panoramio.com/photos/original/23547245.jpg​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Arilje*









http://217.26.67.168/uploads/1/7/1731623/Arilje2.jpg​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Arilje*










http://img261.imageshack.us/f/ariljesvahilije22xn6.jpg/​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Arilje*










http://image02.webshots.com/2/8/63/93/82086393ZJrbWS_fs.jpg​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Arilje*










http://commondatastorage.googleapis.com/static.panoramio.com/photos/original/540487.jpg​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Arilje*










http://commondatastorage.googleapis.com/static.panoramio.com/photos/original/1948033.jpg​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Godovik*










http://commondatastorage.googleapis.com/static.panoramio.com/photos/original/21184907.jpg​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Arilje*










http://commondatastorage.googleapis.com/static.panoramio.com/photos/original/16700229.jpg​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Arilje*










http://commondatastorage.googleapis.com/static.panoramio.com/photos/original/16700448.jpg​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Arilje*










http://commondatastorage.googleapis.com/static.panoramio.com/photos/original/35527878.jpg​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Arilje*










http://lh5.ggpht.com/_0q23RCn0lw4/Shf2dCN1TdI/AAAAAAAADV8/Ir0edLa_sa0/Arilje+022.jpg​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Arilje*










http://i37.tinypic.com/b52xlj.jpg​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Arilje*









http://i25.tinypic.com/4hz8rp.jpg​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

Enjoy


----------



## _Sumadija (Nov 30, 2010)

cinxxx said:


> Hei, thanks guys, you will always be welcome, especially in the Banat region, there are many Romanian-Serbians here, we also have a school with teaching in Serbian, Dositej Obradović. Also, you can check out my signature, I will update it further with my other trips in Serbia.
> 
> And a picture on topic, Subotica:



Thank you my friend you are welcome too every time. We wait for your pictures.  I'm Dracula Fan lol..... i must visit Vlad Tepes's castle the mountains area of Translevannia & Buckarest.

:cheers:


----------



## _Sumadija (Nov 30, 2010)

Ivo Andrić;61422523 said:


> *Danube *river, Eastern Serbia



:cheers:


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Here a nice one from Petrovardin Foretress








You can also check out the new album Zrenjanin and Novi Sad.


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

Bravo cinxxx


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Zrenjanin*










by over Romanian friend cinxxx ​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Zrenjanin*










by cinxxx​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Novi Sad*










by cinxxx​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Novi Sad*










by cinxxx​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Novi Sad*










by cinxxx​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Novi Sad*










by cinxxx​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Novi Sad*










by cinxxx​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Novi Sad*










by cinxxx​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Novi Sad*










by cinxxx​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Novi Sad*










by cinxxx​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Novi Sad*










by cinxxx​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Novi Sad*










by cinxxx​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Novi Sad*










by cinxxx​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Novi Sad*










by cinxxx​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Novi Sad*










by cinxxx​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Novi Sad*










by cinxxx​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Novi Sad*










by cinxxx​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Novi Sad*










by cinxxx​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Novi Sad*










by cinxxx​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Novi Sad*










by cinxxx​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Novi Sad*










by cinxxx​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Novi Sad*

*Serbian National Theater*










by cinxxx​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Novi Sad*










by cinxxx​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Novi Sad*










by cinxxx​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Novi Sad*










by cinxxx​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Novi Sad*

*Sandy beach on Danube*










by cinxxx​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Zrenjanin*










by cinxxx​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Zrenjanin*










by cinxxx​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Zrenjanin*










by cinxxx​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Zrenjanin*










by cinxxx​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Zrenjanin*










by cinxxx​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Zrenjanin*










by cinxxx​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Zrenjanin*










by cinxxx​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Zrenjanin*










by cinxxx​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Zrenjanin*










by cinxxx​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

Cinxxx thank you for awesome photos of Serbia! You rock !


----------



## SokoX (Sep 22, 2009)

Prijatelj copyrights 








Nis.
​


----------



## SokoX (Sep 22, 2009)

Prijatelj copyrights








Niska Banja.​


----------



## SokoX (Sep 22, 2009)

Srdjan Adamovic copyright








Sevojno.​


----------



## SokoX (Sep 22, 2009)

Dragan copyright








Valjevska gimnazija, Valjevo.​


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Belgrade


















www.tob.co.rs​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

NICE


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Subotica*










by eagleX​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Novi Sad*










http://img814.imageshack.us/img814/1213/27860967.jpg​


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Romanian Church in Vrsac, photo by me. You can also check out many more photos from my trip on Danube, see my sigature.


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

Bravo! Nice pic! :cheers:


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Smederevo*










by cinxxx​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Smederevo*










by cinxxx​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Smederevo*










by cinxxx​


----------



## Mladen Kesic (Dec 23, 2010)




----------



## Mladen Kesic (Dec 23, 2010)




----------



## Mladen Kesic (Dec 23, 2010)




----------



## Mladen Kesic (Dec 23, 2010)




----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

Mladen Kesic said:


>


Nice 

E, ako su tvoje slike, stavi ispod svake by me, ako ne copy/paste link ispod svake da ti ne bi izbrisali. :cheers:


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*730 000 pregleda. U to ime... :cheers:*


----------



## _Sumadija (Nov 30, 2010)

*Serbian-Orthodox Monastery in Matejevac near Niš, Serbia*

Built in 11th century. In today Niš, Serbia was born Roman Emperor Constantine the Great . Under Roman & Byzantine time Niš called Nassius.









http://i40.tinypic.com/24156it.jpg

+

Fresco Constantine the Great and his wife


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Novi Sad









www.fkvsv.org​


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Novi Sad









www.fkvsv.org​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

_Sumadija said:


> *Serbian-Orthodox Monastery in Matejevac near Niš, Serbia*
> 
> Built in 11th century. In today Niš, Serbia was born Roman Emperor Constantine the Great . Under Roman & Byzantine time Niš called Nassius.
> 
> ...


I think it's the 9th cen. built on the walls of an older church


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Novi Sad*









http://img440.imageshack.us/img440/9153/img0532cf.jpg​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Novi Sad*










http://img98.imageshack.us/img98/3408/img0517xg.jpg​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Novi Sad*










by nixon​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Novi Sad*










by nixon​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Novi Sad*










by nixon​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Novi Sad*










by nixon​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Novi Sad*










by nixon​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Novi Sad*










by nixon​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Novi Sad*










by nixon​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Novi Sad*










by nixon​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Novi Sad*










by nixon​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Novi Sad*










by nixon​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Novi Sad*










by nixon​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Novi Sad*










by nixon​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Novi Sad*










by nixon​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Novi Sad*










by nixon​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Novi Sad*










by nixon​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Novi Sad*










by nixon​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Belgrade*










by nixon​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Belgrade*










by nixon​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Belgrade*









by nixon​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Belgrade*










by nixon​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Belgrade*










by nixon​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Belgrade*










by nixon​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Belgrade*










by nixon​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Belgrade*










by nixon​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Belgrade*










by nixon​


----------



## _Sumadija (Nov 30, 2010)

Very nice pics of NS & BG bravo nixon


----------



## _Sumadija (Nov 30, 2010)

Kragujevac Winter










+









by Srdjan Adamovic


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

Divne slike Beograda i Novog Sada :cheers:


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Petrovaradin*










by nixon​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Petrovaradin*










by nixon​


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

poseta1 said:


> Ima jos


Samo ti postuj :cheers:  Ova serija nixonovih slika je extra :applause:


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Petrovaradin*










by nixon​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Petrovaradin Fortress*

*The largest Fortress on Danube and a place where famous www.exitfest.org takes place*










by nixon​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Petrovaradin*










by nixon​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Petrovaradin*










by nixon​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Novi Sad*










by nixon​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Petrovaradin*










by nixon​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Novi Sad*










by nixon​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

Pa gde ste ljudi, ajde malo, aktivirajte se, postavljate slike bre


----------



## _Sumadija (Nov 30, 2010)

*14th century fresco's, Monastery Visoki Dečani (UNESCO WH) *









http://www.wegm.com/coins/frescoes/images/christapostles.jpg

+









http://www.wegm.com/coins/frescoes/images/cana.jpg


----------



## _Sumadija (Nov 30, 2010)

*14th century fresco's, Monastery Visoki Dečani (UNESCO WH)*









http://www.kosovo.net

+









http://www.kosovo.net


----------



## _Sumadija (Nov 30, 2010)

*Monastery Visoki Dečani (UNESCO WH)*

Built by in 1327 by Serbian King St. Stefan Uroš Dečanski III 1327









http://www.kosovo.net

+









http://www.kosovo.net


----------



## _Sumadija (Nov 30, 2010)

*Monastery Visoki Dečani (UNESCO WH)*

HOLY RELICS OF DECANI MONASTERY - Decani Monastery is known for many holy and miraculous relics of the saints. The most important relics are of St. King Stefan of Decani, whose body has been preserved whole and incorruptible. In the treasury also the incorruptible hand of St. Nicetas the Goth (4th) century and the jaw-bone of St. Gregory of Nyssa (4 cent) are preseverd and are venerated on important feastdays.









http://www.kosovo.net

+









http://www.kosovo.net


----------



## _Sumadija (Nov 30, 2010)

Nature Park Devil Town









http://www.imgbox.de/users/4VisitSerbia/P1030275.JPG


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

*today's banner*

Novi Sad - Petrovaradin

:cheers2::cheers2::cheers2::cheers2::cheers2:



















_www.fkvsv.org_​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Bravo SERBIA for the one more banner. Go, go, go *


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

Bez_imena said:


> Novi Sad - Petrovaradin
> 
> :cheers2::cheers2::cheers2::cheers2::cheers2:
> 
> ...


Lepo je, mada ima i znatno lepsih slika Novog Sada  I ne znam ko stavi pogresan naziv zemlje hno:


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Petrovaradin​*









source: http://www.balkanphotocontest.com/index.php?menu=7&img=199119​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Belgrade*










http://rpmedia.ask.com/ts?u=/wikipe...he_Moon.JPG/140px-Usce_tower_and_the_Moon.JPG​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Subotica*









http://img59.imageshack.us/img59/6629/dsc0136resizeo.jpg​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Subotica*









http://img8.imageshack.us/img8/7682/dsc0172resizes.jpg​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Subotica*










http://img508.imageshack.us/img508/8901/dsc0264resize.jpg​


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Old church in Stara Planina mountains - SE Serbia​*









source: http://medka.snimka.bg/other/dolna-kamenica-s-rbiya.534625.20645130​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

Ivo Andrić;69947681 said:


> *Old church in Stara Planina mountains - SE Serbia​*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a beauty man:cheers:


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Sremska Mitrovica*










by cvrki​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Old Mountain*









http://media.snimka.bg/7197/020649128-big.jpg​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Stara planina *










http://media.snimka.bg/7195/020645132-big.jpg​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Novi Sad*










http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2655/3945224647_7e47082535_b.jpg​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Novi Sad*










http://img35.imageshack.us/img35/7113/img4044x.jpg​


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*View from Rtanj to Stara Planina - Eastern Serbia​*









source: http://www.nfilipovic.com/photography/mountains-and-nature/016-rtanj-01-2009​


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Drina - Western Serbia​*
















source: http://www.nfilipovic.com/photography/mountains-and-nature/005-lsa-tara-2005​


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Kopaonik​*









source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/igorbg/4349762068/in/[email protected]/​


----------



## _Sumadija (Nov 30, 2010)

:applause:


----------



## Buzda84 (Oct 7, 2010)

poseta1 said:


> *Belgrade*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*FENOMENALNE SLIKE by nixon!! * :cheers::applause:


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

Cool new pix Ivo:cheers:


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Manastir Soko - Western Serbia​*









source: http://www.panoramio.com/user/926239?with_photo_id=5649332​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

Ivo Andrić;70039301 said:


> *Manastir Soko - Western Serbia​*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Picturesque 
:cheers:


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Drina river - Western Serbia​*









source: http://www.mladica.com/index.php?option=com_joomgallery&func=detail&id=933&Itemid=83​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Resavska cave*










http://commondatastorage.googleapis.com/static.panoramio.com/photos/original/36231274.jpg​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Resavska cave*










http://commondatastorage.googleapis.com/static.panoramio.com/photos/original/36231239.jpg​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Resavska cave*










http://commondatastorage.googleapis.com/static.panoramio.com/photos/original/36231322.jpg​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Devica*










http://commondatastorage.googleapis.com/static.panoramio.com/photos/original/36093027.jpg​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Tara mountain*










http://www.tara-planina.com/desktop/tara-planina_etno_selo.jpg​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Sjenica*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2919125345/sizes/l/in/photostream/​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Sopotnica*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2919125345/sizes/l/in/photostream/​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Jadovnik mountain*










http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4090/5129336092_4878ff125b_b.jpg​


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

:applause: The last one is gorgeous :cheers: kay:


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

Agree Ivo


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Belgrade Fortress*










http://commondatastorage.googleapis.com/static.panoramio.com/photos/original/46069398.jpg​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Belgrade*

*World's largest orthodox temple*










http://commondatastorage.googleapis.com/static.panoramio.com/photos/original/46149706.jpg​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Belgrade*










http://commondatastorage.googleapis.com/static.panoramio.com/photos/original/46148316.jpg​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Belgrade*










http://commondatastorage.googleapis.com/static.panoramio.com/photos/original/45006350.jpg​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Belgrade*










http://commondatastorage.googleapis.com/static.panoramio.com/photos/original/45060500.jpg​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Belgrade*










http://img35.imageshack.us/img35/3158/5324891364bfd2ca1301b.jpg​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Belgrade*










http://img28.imageshack.us/img28/8614/53218687139e868f6049b.jpg​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Belgarde*










http://img208.imageshack.us/img208/521/53218726053d171e4be7b.jpg​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Belgrade*










http://commondatastorage.googleapis.com/static.panoramio.com/photos/original/46161871.jpg​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Belgrade*










http://photo-cult.com/pics/563/pic_10010183_0563718.jpg​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Ruma*










http://commondatastorage.googleapis.com/static.panoramio.com/photos/original/39239401.jpg​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Ruma*

*Elementary school*










http://commondatastorage.googleapis.com/static.panoramio.com/photos/original/9057053.jpg​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Mali Radinci*










http://commondatastorage.googleapis.com/static.panoramio.com/photos/original/17013736.jpg​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Ruma*










http://commondatastorage.googleapis.com/static.panoramio.com/photos/original/14907075.jpg​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Ruma*










http://commondatastorage.googleapis.com/static.panoramio.com/photos/original/14923898.jpg​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Ruma*










http://commondatastorage.googleapis.com/static.panoramio.com/photos/original/14968286.jpg​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Ruma*










http://commondatastorage.googleapis.com/static.panoramio.com/photos/original/30902189.jpg​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Serbian orthodox monastery of Stara Pavlica*










http://commondatastorage.googleapis.com/static.panoramio.com/photos/original/8908995.jpg​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Old Pavlica*










http://commondatastorage.googleapis.com/static.panoramio.com/photos/original/45230141.jpg​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Happy Serbian New year Serbs where ever you are:cheers:*

ps. Bilo bi lepo kad bi bar 14.01. banner bio na temu srpske Nove godine.


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Belgrade*










http://www.tob.rs/img/photo/N_188.jpg​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Belgrade*










http://www.tob.rs/img/photo/N_9046.jpg​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Belgrade*










http://www.tob.rs/img/photo/Knez M. 11.jpg​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Belgrade*










http://www.tob.rs/img/photo/ispred S.SkupstineH.jpg​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Belgrade*










http://www.tob.rs/img/photo/IMG_9790.JPG​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Belgrade*










http://www.tob.rs/img/photo/IMG_7802H.jpg​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Belgrade*










http://www.tob.rs/img/photo/The Winner- Belgrade Fortress.jpg​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Belgrade*










http://www.tob.rs/img/photo/St. Marko Church.jpg​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Belgrade*










http://www.tob.rs/img/photo/Rose Church.jpg​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Belgrade*










http://www.tob.rs/img/photo/Belgrade Fortress by Night 03.jpg​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

Hope you'll enjoy new photos


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

Ivo Andrić;70224003 said:


> *Užie - Western Serbia​*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Serbian Hong Kong :cheers:


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Kragujevac*










http://www.viabalkans.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/01/kragujevac.jpg​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Banja Koviljača*










http://commondatastorage.googleapis.com/static.panoramio.com/photos/original/44981864.jpg​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Banja Koviljača*










http://commondatastorage.googleapis.com/static.panoramio.com/photos/original/5538945.jpg​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Banja Koviljača*










http://commondatastorage.googleapis.com/static.panoramio.com/photos/original/38508021.jpg​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Banja Koviljača*










http://commondatastorage.googleapis.com/static.panoramio.com/photos/original/38742397.jpg​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Banja Koviljača*










http://commondatastorage.googleapis.com/static.panoramio.com/photos/original/44981861.jpg​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Banja Koviljača*










http://commondatastorage.googleapis.com/static.panoramio.com/photos/original/44981866.jpg​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Banja Koviljača*









http://www.brodyaga.com/pages/photos/Serbia/Koviljaca spa-Loznica Serbia 1213456289.jpg


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Banja Koviljača*










http://commondatastorage.googleapis.com/static.panoramio.com/photos/original/45285823.jpg​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Banja Koviljača*










http://commondatastorage.googleapis.com/static.panoramio.com/photos/original/38742626.jpg​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Banja Koviljača*










http://commondatastorage.googleapis.com/static.panoramio.com/photos/original/38742674.jpg​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Belgrade*

*Last night's firework for the Serbian New year.*










http://img69.imageshack.us/img69/3966/hramver1finalfinalamala.jpg​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Novi Sad*










http://img638.imageshack.us/img638/1917/novisadsaglavneposte1by.jpg​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Belgrade*










http://i228.photobucket.com/albums/ee178/sehensucht/P6180035.jpg​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Belgrade*










http://cache.daylife.com/imageserve/075ueAvbjXa9l/x610.jpg​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Belgrade*










http://www.blic.rs/data/images/2011-01-14/107318_vatromet-hram-002foto-andrej-isakovic_origh.jpg​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Pančevo*










http://commondatastorage.googleapis.com/static.panoramio.com/photos/original/30021398.jpg​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Pančevo*










http://commondatastorage.googleapis.com/static.panoramio.com/photos/original/30448716.jpg​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Pančevo*










http://commondatastorage.googleapis.com/static.panoramio.com/photos/original/24061224.jpg​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Pančevo*










http://commondatastorage.googleapis.com/static.panoramio.com/photos/original/24040828.jpg​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Pančevo*










http://commondatastorage.googleapis.com/static.panoramio.com/photos/original/24061369.jpg​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Pančevo*










http://commondatastorage.googleapis.com/static.panoramio.com/photos/original/24061974.jpg​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Pančevo*










http://commondatastorage.googleapis.com/static.panoramio.com/photos/original/24061758.jpg​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Pančevo*










http://commondatastorage.googleapis.com/static.panoramio.com/photos/original/24061998.jpg​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Pančevo*










http://commondatastorage.googleapis.com/static.panoramio.com/photos/original/24061406.jpg​


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Waterfall on Vodenicka reka, Stara planina​*









source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/rubinjoni/4008686261/​


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Suva Planina - SE Serbia​*









source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3230449168/​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

:cheers:


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Niš*










http://i645.photobucket.com/albums/uu180/cile2/trgmilanaaaaa.jpg​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Niš*










http://i645.photobucket.com/albums/uu180/cile2/nisvillllll.jpg​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Leskovac*










http://commondatastorage.googleapis.com/static.panoramio.com/photos/original/45283607.jpg​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Leskovac*










http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5285/5362709387_0833f5057f_b.jpg​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Leskovac*










http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5127/5362715503_633e81f8a5_b.jpg​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Novi Sad*










http://img411.imageshack.us/img411/4066/img1933fv.jpg​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Petrovaradin*










http://img816.imageshack.us/img816/740/img1922i.jpg​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*‚Petrovaradin*










http://img510.imageshack.us/img510/5413/img1917a.jpg​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Petrovaradin*










http://img96.imageshack.us/img96/8838/img1903ak.jpg​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Petrovaradin*










http://img683.imageshack.us/img683/2671/img1898kk.jpg​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Petrovaradin*










http://img833.imageshack.us/img833/5093/img1893q.jpg​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Užice*










http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos...62328265065_1441100515_31355472_1723077_n.jpg​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Kraljevo*

*Žiča monastery, built in 1207.*










http://commondatastorage.googleapis.com/static.panoramio.com/photos/original/35467073.jpg​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Lajkovac*










http://commondatastorage.googleapis.com/static.panoramio.com/photos/original/23955897.jpg​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Tekeriš*

*The 1st victory for allies in WW1 was won by Serbs against Austrians. This is the monument in that name.*










http://commondatastorage.googleapis.com/static.panoramio.com/photos/original/3068126.jpg​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Tekeriš*










http://commondatastorage.googleapis.com/static.panoramio.com/photos/original/31208921.jpg​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Palić*










http://img198.imageshack.us/img198/7886/suboticaserbia120133688.jpg​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Ivanjica*










http://commondatastorage.googleapis.com/static.panoramio.com/photos/original/2738423.jpg​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Ivanjica*










http://commondatastorage.googleapis.com/static.panoramio.com/photos/original/6229957.jpg​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Ivanjica*










http://commondatastorage.googleapis.com/static.panoramio.com/photos/original/6230566.jpg​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Ivanjica*










http://commondatastorage.googleapis.com/static.panoramio.com/photos/original/2949050.jpg​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Ivanjica*










http://commondatastorage.googleapis.com/static.panoramio.com/photos/original/11745551.jpg​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Ivanjica*










http://commondatastorage.googleapis.com/static.panoramio.com/photos/original/11451335.jpg​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Ivanjica*

*With monument to the notable person from Ivanjica, Serbian general, Dragoljub Draža Mihajlović, awarded by American President for saving American pilots in WW2 from Germans.*










http://commondatastorage.googleapis.com/static.panoramio.com/photos/original/30000169.jpg​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Štitkovo, mountain Zlatar*










http://commondatastorage.googleapis.com/static.panoramio.com/photos/original/29548164.jpg​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Uvac*










http://commondatastorage.googleapis.com/static.panoramio.com/photos/original/30000161.jpg​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Uvac*










http://commondatastorage.googleapis.com/static.panoramio.com/photos/original/14621801.jpg​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Ivanjica*

*Stone bridge from the 15th cen*










http://commondatastorage.googleapis.com/static.panoramio.com/photos/original/3581251.jpg​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Golija mountain*










http://commondatastorage.googleapis.com/static.panoramio.com/photos/original/3580878.jpg​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Golija mountain*










http://commondatastorage.googleapis.com/static.panoramio.com/photos/original/3580566.jpg​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Mladenovac*










http://www.beogradskiizlet.rs/wp-content/uploads/2010/10/P1080188.jpg​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Mladenovac*










http://img801.imageshack.us/img801/9006/25623485.jpg​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Mladenovac*










http://commondatastorage.googleapis.com/static.panoramio.com/photos/original/14630769.jpg​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Rakovica*










http://www.crkva-kassel.de/wp-content/uploads/2009/02/manastir-rakovica.jpg​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Bujanovac*










http://bujanovacpress.yubc.net/slika_dana_velika.jpg​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Prohor Pčinjski monastery*










http://www.vrnjacka-banja.co.rs/wp-content/uploads/2009/09/manastir-prohor-pcinjski.jpg​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Bujanovac*










http://www.x3mgym.com/forum/index.php?action=dlattach;topic=7184.0;attach=25704;image​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Central Serbia*










http://www.nacionalnarevija.com/images/images/Broj 10/Galerija/DSCF1199.jpg​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Uvac*










http://www.nacionalnarevija.com/ima...ija/Uvac_4595 Copyright Stanoje Radulovic.jpg​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Despotovac*

*Manasija monastery built in 1407.*










http://www.nacionalnarevija.com/images/images/Broj 10/Galerija/manasija a 01 08 2008.jpg​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Serbian caves*










http://www.nacionalnarevija.com/images/images/Broj 10/Galerija/Picture 069.jpg​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Belgrade*










http://www.travel.rs/sr/wp-content/uploads/kalemegdan-ambasada-austrij.jpg​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Officially, Serbia thread became the 2nd most viewed! Cheers and thanks for "watching us" :cheers:*


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Požarevac*










http://img718.imageshack.us/img718/4995/zaforummala2jpeg.jpg​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Požarevac*










http://img94.imageshack.us/img94/2297/img0059uy.jpg​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Požarevac*










http://img36.imageshack.us/img36/8011/img0119wym.jpg​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Požarevac*










http://img210.imageshack.us/img210/8813/img0012js.jpg


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Požarevac*










http://img96.imageshack.us/img96/415/94812797.jpg​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Požarevac*









http://img291.imageshack.us/img291/4070/31137735.jpg​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Kruševac*

*Church Lazarica built in 1376.*

*The great example of Serbian Moravic style*









http://commondatastorage.googleapis.com/static.panoramio.com/photos/original/28528017.jpg


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Kruševac*










http://commondatastorage.googleapis.com/static.panoramio.com/photos/original/28527938.jpg​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Kruševac*










http://commondatastorage.googleapis.com/static.panoramio.com/photos/original/28527930.jpg​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Kruševac*









http://commondatastorage.googleapis.com/static.panoramio.com/photos/original/28527921.jpg​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Kruševac*









http://commondatastorage.googleapis.com/static.panoramio.com/photos/original/28699095.jpg​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Kruševac*









http://commondatastorage.googleapis.com/static.panoramio.com/photos/original/28528037.jpg​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Kruševac*









http://commondatastorage.googleapis.com/static.panoramio.com/photos/original/28528044.jpg​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Kruševac*









http://commondatastorage.googleapis.com/static.panoramio.com/photos/original/28699079.jpg​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Kruševac*









http://commondatastorage.googleapis.com/static.panoramio.com/photos/original/28699077.jpg​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Kruševac*









http://commondatastorage.googleapis.com/static.panoramio.com/photos/original/28699091.jpg​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Kruševac*

*Tsar Lazar Fortification*









http://commondatastorage.googleapis.com/static.panoramio.com/photos/original/28699113.jpg​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Kruševac*









http://commondatastorage.googleapis.com/static.panoramio.com/photos/original/28699085.jpg​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Kruševac*










http://commondatastorage.googleapis.com/static.panoramio.com/photos/original/28699755.jpg​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

grownman said:


> Lajkovac is looking great today!




И док је Миле ишао лајковачком пругом није био лош :Р


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Jastrebac mountain*










http://commondatastorage.googleapis.com/static.panoramio.com/photos/original/23035794.jpg​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Kruševac*










http://commondatastorage.googleapis.com/static.panoramio.com/photos/original/33427924.jpg​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Kruševac*










http://commondatastorage.googleapis.com/static.panoramio.com/photos/original/33441938.jpg​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Central Serbia*










http://commondatastorage.googleapis.com/static.panoramio.com/photos/original/39479760.jpg​


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

I like this one very much, would drive it .
http://commondatastorage.googleapis.com/static.panoramio.com/photos/original/39479760.jpg

Can you be more specific to where exactly it is?


----------



## EagleX (Dec 20, 2008)

poseta1 said:


> *Požarevac*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG!!! This palace looks stunning! :eek2:
Great job!:cheers:


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

well done @ poseta :applause: :cheers:


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Belgrade*









http://i55.tinypic.com/b7hms3.jpg​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Belgrade*









http://i52.tinypic.com/254v8mu.jpg​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Belgrade*









http://i51.tinypic.com/bacdk.jpg​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Belgrade*









http://i54.tinypic.com/2ch3wr9.jpg​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Belgrade*









http://i51.tinypic.com/30az3id.jpg​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Belgrade*









http://i51.tinypic.com/2usbx5i.jpg​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Kragujevac*









http://i51.tinypic.com/2nkqn7p.jpg​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Kragujevac*









http://i56.tinypic.com/2gsefev.jpg​


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Žiča monastery - Central Serbia​*









source: http://www.panoramio.com/photo/15713227​


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Novi Sad - Northern Serbia​*


















source: http://www.panoramio.com/user/877094?comment_page=1&photo_page=5​


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Poganovo monastery - SE Serbia*










source: http://www.atlantaserbs.com/glas-by-email/July2009.html​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

Excellent Ivo!:cheers:


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Niš*









http://i645.photobucket.com/albums/uu180/cile2/svemirpolissss.jpg​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Novi Sad*









http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5209/5336963026_ce4814fec8_b.jpg​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Novi Sad*










http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5247/5336962146_3d55516687_b.jpg​


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Ivo Andrić;71409403 said:


> *Žiča monastery - Central Serbia​*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:cheers2:


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Veliki buk waterfall - Eastern Serbia​*


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

Beautiful nature:cheers:


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Donji Milanovac*










http://lh6.ggpht.com/_1mVZtCDu3IA/SPMAWLw6HfI/AAAAAAAABn4/V_10UXEP4a0/IMG_0246.JPG​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Donji Milanovac*










http://static.panoramio.com/photos/original/13432186.jpg​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*near Gornji Milanovac*









by Rasa Ilic, panoramio​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Rudnik mountain*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/45249266​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Voljevca monastery*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/45250506
Rasa Ilic​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Vracevsnica monastery*










http://static.panoramio.com/photos/original/45250517.jpg
by Rasa Ilic​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Kumanica church*










http://static.panoramio.com/photos/original/45249170.jpg
by Rasa Ilic​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Kumanica monastery *










by Rasa Ilic​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Aranđelovac*










http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=895504​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Belgrade*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/30032707​


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Vrelo waterfall - Western Serbia​*









source: http://www.panoramio.com/photo/37210127​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

Paradise on Earth


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

thanks for providing the links! kay:


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*City hall in Subotica - Northern Serbia​*









source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/mangy/4199499824/​


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Sombor - NW Serbia​*

























source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/bishopbunnies/with/4157775283/


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Sombor​*









source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/polexianurkin/with/5022155633/​


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Pirot fortress - SE Serbia​*









source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/dominikkustra/4923820521/sizes/l/in/photostream/​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

Yellow Fever said:


> thanks for providing the links! kay:



you welcome :cheers:


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Sava river, Belgrade​*









source: http://www.panoramio.com/photo/11585788​


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Aranđelovac - Central Serbia​*









source: http://www.panoramio.com/photo/26150167​


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Mt. Trem, Suva Planina - SE Serbia​*









source: http://www.panoramio.com/photo/21998584​


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Mountain lake in Šar Planina Mountains - Southern Serbia​*









source: http://www.panoramio.com/user/1365540?with_photo_id=10505775​


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Mt. Crni vrh, Šar Planina - Southern Serbia​*









source: http://www.panoramio.com/photo/8734937​


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Šar Planina​*









source: http://www.panoramio.com/photo/7993153​


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Tekija, Eastern Serbia​*









source: http://www.panoramio.com/photo/45365428​


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Veliki krš - Eastern Serbia​*


















source: http://www.panoramio.com/user/3422098?with_photo_id=42112937​


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Church in Subotica, Northern Serbia​*









source: http://www.panoramio.com/user/2476615?with_photo_id=19834634​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

Ivo Andrić;72218127 said:


> *Aranđelovac - Central Serbia​*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Odlicna ! :cheers:


----------



## _Sumadija (Nov 30, 2010)

Ivo Andrić;72100325 said:


> *Vrelo waterfall - Western Serbia​*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bravo Ivo Andric za slike bravo brate sta bi bio ovaj thread bez tebe. Great pics


----------



## _Sumadija (Nov 30, 2010)

Šar Planina (S.Serbia)


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Sombor*









http://static.panoramio.com/photos/original/23516574.jpg​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Sombor*










http://static.panoramio.com/photos/original/41649510.jpg​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Kosovska Mitrovica*

*Serbian orthodox church*









http://www.imgbox.de/users/4VisitSerbia/Gi_G__.jpg​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Zemun*










http://woophy.com/photo/397449​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Zemun*










by woophy.com​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Zemun*










http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/OXpqPVnoP7I0vZWnOioRog​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Kikinda*










by kudazavikend.com​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Belgrade*










http://www.belgradeeye.com/​


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Danube river (Dunav)​*









source: http://www.panoramio.com/photo/26459623​
@ Sumadija & Poseta

Thanks :cheers:


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Mt. Rtanj, Eastern Serbia​*









source: http://www.panoramio.com/photo/23329743​


----------



## _Sumadija (Nov 30, 2010)

Ivo Andrić;44800422 said:


> Rosomach river's kettle, Eastern Serbia


:cheers:


----------



## _Sumadija (Nov 30, 2010)

View from mount Rtanj on Stara Planina (Balkan mountains) in Eastern Serbia


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Rajac*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/31510701​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Rajac*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/31581615​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Rajac*









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/31896528​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Rajac*









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/31066975​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Rajac*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/26542935​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Rajac*









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/31981021​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Rajac*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/31896384​


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

lijepe slike :applause:


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*View on Nebeske stolice (Cellestial chairs) archaeological site below Pančićs peak on Kopaonik,Serbia.​*









source: http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Nebeske_Stolice_lokalitet_izgled2.jpg​


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

^^ is Rajac this the village here?
http://goo.gl/maps/sk5x


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Nebeske stolice​*









source: http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Nebeske_Stolice_lokalitet_bazilika.jpg​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Rogljevo*

*Eastern Serbia*









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/5644197​


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

cinxxx said:


> ^^ is Rajac this the village here?
> http://goo.gl/maps/sk5x


It is


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Rogljevo*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/19939114​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

cinxxx said:


> ^^ is Rajac this the village here?
> http://goo.gl/maps/sk5x



It is my friend


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

Ivo Andrić;72916705 said:


> lijepe slike :applause:


*Viva Serbia*:cheers:


----------



## _Sumadija (Nov 30, 2010)

Tooo braco bravo braco.





Ivo Andrić;72905511 said:


> *Tribuća canyon near Ljubovija, Western Serbia​*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Ivo Andrić;72910429 said:


> *Golubac fortress, Eastern Serbia​*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:cheers: :cheers:


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Rogljevo*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/19939057​


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

Simpatnična mjesta na istoku Srbije (Rajac + Rogljevo) :cheers:

*Mileševa, SW Serbia​*









source: http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Mil_5.jpg​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Rogljevo*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/19939063​


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Divčibare, Western Serbia​*









source: http://starinanovak.deviantart.com/gallery/#/d35qe13​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Rajac*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/26543545​


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Above Lim river, SW Serbia​*









source: http://starinanovak.deviantart.com/gallery/#/d34130m​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

Ivo Andrić;72917073 said:


> Simpatnična mjesta na istoku Srbije (Rajac + Rogljevo) :cheers:


Прелепа су... У плану ми је да их посетим. Одишу посебним шармом... :cheers:


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Jadovnik, SW Serbia​*









source: http://starinanovak.deviantart.com/gallery/?offset=96#/d2uua49​


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Mileševka, SW Serbia​*









source: http://starinanovak.deviantart.com/gallery/?offset=120#/d2snwao​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Stara planina - Babin zub*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/26926737​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Cerjanska cave - entrance*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/26540679​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Maglič fortress*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/2306131​


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Paštrik, SW Serbia​*









source: http://fleka.deviantart.com/art/Home-32694265?q=boost:popular kosovo&qo=257​


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Kosovo, Southern Serbia​*









source: http://xarbix.deviantart.com/art/Deneral-110709594?q=boost:popular kosovo&qo=344​


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Danube river​*









source: http://www.panoramio.com/photo/23526569​


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Golubac, Eastern Serbia​*









source: http://www.panoramio.com/photo/13559150​


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Petrovaradin, Northern Serbia​*









source: http://www.panoramio.com/photo/12842337​


----------



## _Sumadija (Nov 30, 2010)

TOOOO divna je Srbija


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

Divna je 

*Palić, Northern Serbia​*









source: http://www.windsurfing.rs/vreme.html​


----------



## _Sumadija (Nov 30, 2010)

Ivo Andrić;72926199 said:


> Divna je


Sve ima sta priroda daje u vecim prostorima tako nesto nema ni jedna balkanska drzava. Ima tek i pescaru. :lol:




Europe's little Sahara...... 30,000 hectare

*Deliblato Sand*

Deliblatska Peščara (Serbian Cyrillic: Делиблатска Пешчара) or Deliblato Sand is a large sand area situated in the Vojvodina province, Serbia. It is located in southern Banat (mostly in the South Banat District, with a smaller part in the Central Banat District). The sand is named after the village of Deliblato, which is situated in the municipality of Kovin.

Deliblatska Peščara is the largest sandy terrain in Europe, once part of a vast prehistoric desert. It originated from the withdrawal of the Pannonian Sea. Due to its forest and surroundings, it was proclaimed to be the Special Nature Reserve. It is also an exclusive hunting area for hunters coming from western European countries.









http://www.deliblatskapescara.info/images/images/galerija/7.jpg

+









http://www.imgbox.de/users/4VisitSerbia/201peskarazrenjanin.jpg


----------



## _Sumadija (Nov 30, 2010)

*Deliblato Sand*









http://www.imgbox.de/users/6opuc/pescara1.jpg









http://www.imgbox.de/users/4VisitSerbia/6deliblato.jpg


----------



## _Sumadija (Nov 30, 2010)

This is the holyest monument of Serbian nation. 

*Gazimestan near Kosovo Polje (Southern Serbia)*

Mounment of Kosovo battle 1389 between Kingdom of Serbia again Ottoman's near Priština










+










Translation:

"Whoever is a Serb and of Serb birth
And of Serb blood and heritage
And comes not to the Battle of Kosovo,
May he never have the progeny his heart desires!
Neither son nor daughter
May nothing grow that his hand sows!
Neither dark wine nor white wheat
And let him be cursed from all ages to all ages!"


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

Ivo Andrić;72904703 said:


> Jagodina je ljepo uredjena :applause:


Заиста јесте! Брине се о фасадама, пешачким стазама, парку Поток, нема графита... Једино им је железничка... не знам зашто у онаквом стању... Мада би ту ваљало вратити предратни изглед


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Rajac*









http://www.brodyaga.com​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Rajac*









http://www2.traveltheunknown.com/​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Rajac*










sasa nikolic​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Rajac*










sasa nikolic​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Rajac*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/566296203/in/photostream/​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Rajac*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/566296203/sizes/l/in/photostream/​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Rajac*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/weingarten/3704568909/sizes/o/in/photostream/​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Bučanski kamen - Eastern Serbia*










www.stazeizabogaze.info​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Kosmaj mountain*

*Remains of monastery Kastaljan*









http://www.stazeibogaze.info/​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Fruška Gora*









http://www.stazeibogaze.info​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Fruška Gora*









http://www.stazeibogaze.info​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Fruška Gora*










http://www.stazeibogaze.info/​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Fruška Gora*









http://www.stazeibogaze.info​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Fruška Gora*









http://www.stazeibogaze.info/​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Fruška Gora*










http://www.stazeibogaze.info/​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Fruška Gora*









http://www.stazeibogaze.info/​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Fruška Gora*









http://www.stazeibogaze.info​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Fruška Gora*









http://www.stazeibogaze.info/​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Fruška Gora*









http://www.stazeibogaze.info/​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Fruška Gora*









http://www.stazeibogaze.info/​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Fruška Gora*









http://www.stazeibogaze.info/​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Fruška Gora*









http://www.stazeibogaze.info/​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Fruška Gora*









http://www.stazeibogaze.info​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Fruška Gora*









http://www.stazeibogaze.info/​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Fruška Gora*









http://www.stazeibogaze.info​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Fruška Gora*









http://www.stazeibogaze.info​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Fruška Gora*

*Cave*









http://www.stazeibogaze.info​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Fruška Gora*









http://www.stazeibogaze.info​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Fruška Gora*

*Ledinačko lake*









http://www.stazeibogaze.info​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Negotin - monastery Bukovo*










http://static.panoramio.com/photos/original/41943498.jpg​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Negotin*









http://static.panoramio.com/photos/original/16951951.jpg​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Negotin*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/16952486​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Negotin*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/16952486​


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

@ Poseta

bravo zemo :applause: nice pictures :cheers:


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

Ivo Andrić;72944921 said:


> @ Poseta
> 
> bravo zemo :applause: nice pictures :cheers:


:cheers: brate


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Bravo :cheers2: ...danas ste bili bas aktivni (cak 5 strana)


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Ottoman architecture in Prizren, Southern Serbia​*









source: http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Gazi_Mehmed_Paşa_Hamamı_-_Prizren_01.jpg​


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Šar Planina near Restelica, Southern Serbia​*









source: http://www.panoramio.com/photo/19814971​


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Restelica, Southern Serbia​*









source: http://www.panoramio.com/photo/19815154​


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Manasija, Eastern Serbia​*









source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5278174640/​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Fruška Gora*

*Monastery Beočin*










http://rade-putopisi-i-zapisi.blogsp...1_archive.html​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Žagubica*










http://rade-putopisi-i-zapisi.blogsp...1_archive.html​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Vršac*

_*Serbian orthodox church from the 18th cen*_










http://rade-putopisi-i-zapisi.blogsp...1_archive.html​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Monastery Ravanica*










http://rade-putopisi-i-zapisi.blogsp...1_archive.html​


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Hermitage and Monastery of Saint Sava (Serbian: Isposnica Svetog Save), Raška District​*


















source: http://www.panoramio.com/photo/38999532


----------



## Sumadija_ (Feb 23, 2011)

poseta1 said:


> *Spring of Krupanj*
> 
> *Eastern Serbia*
> 
> ...




:cheers:

Ovakve kvalitetne slike koje sam video zadnji 4-5 strana nismo odavno imali. Bravo majstori nema standard samo napred.


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

Ako danas budemo aktivni, do kraja dana prelazimo 800 000 views :cheers:


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

Ivo Andrić;73163003 said:


> *Hermitage and Monastery of Saint Sava (Serbian: Isposnica Svetog Save), Raška District​*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This one is so great ! [/CENTER]


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

^^
nice, fascinating photo...


----------



## Sumadija_ (Feb 23, 2011)

*Fields of Šumadija*









by me


----------



## Sumadija_ (Feb 23, 2011)

*Fields of Šumadija (2)*









by me


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

:cheers: for *800 000 views*!!!


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Smederevska Palanka*


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Smederevska Palanka*


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Smederevska Palanka*


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Smederevska Palanka*


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Smederevska Palanka*


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Smederevska Palanka*


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Smederevska Palanka*


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Smederevska Palanka*


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

:cheers:
*
Azanje village near Smederevska Palanka, Podunavlje district​*









source: http://www.panoramio.com/user/2315383?with_photo_id=14741083


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

Ivo Andrić;73282887 said:


> :cheers:
> *
> Azanje village near Smederevska Palanka, Podunavlje district​*
> 
> ...


Hehe.. bravo  The largest village in former Yugoslavia


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*One more banner of Serbia. After Belgrade, Subotica, Pristina, Novi Sad... Majdanpek *










:cheers::cheers::cheers:​


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Today's banner city*

*Majdanpek, Bor District​*









source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/fibra/3625746843/










source: http://www.panoramio.com/photo/46296496


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Smederevska Palanka*


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Smederevska Palanka*


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Smederevska Palanka*


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*The spring of mineral water which was once the 3rd best in Europe. It contains the natural selenium which makes your organism younger. The spa complex cures a lot of things like sterility, digestion, etc.*


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Smederevska Palanka*


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Smederevska Palanka*


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Smederevska Palanka*

*The Railway station built in 1884.*


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Smederevska Palanka*


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Smederevska Palanka*

*Nice villa*


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Smederevska Palanka*
*The cathedral Serbian orthodox church built in 1903.*


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Смедеревска Паланка - Smederevska Palanka*


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Smederevska Palanka*
*The main square*


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Smederevska Palanka*
*The Serbian orthodox church of st.Petka, built 1997.*


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Danube in eastern Serbia*










by freebiking, redirected from http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=811370&page=13​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Danube in eastern Serbia*









by freebiking, redirected from http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showth...811370&page=13​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Smederevska Palanka*


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Smederevska Palanka*


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Smederevska Palanka*
*The main town's square with two historical and nice buildings.*


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Smederevska Palanka*


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Smederevska Palanka*


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Smederevska Palanka*

*Shopping mall*


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Smederevska Palnka*
*The largest preserved wooden church in Serbia, built in early 19th cen.*


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Smederevska Palanka*

*Bell Tower at the old cemetery.*


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Smederevska Palanka*


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Smederevska Palanka*


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Zaječar*

*UNESCO protected Roman palate Felix Romuliana, built n the 3rd cen.*









http://www.heritage-db.org/eng/nkd/pregled/romuliana​


----------



## zagor00 (Feb 28, 2011)

poseta1 said:


> *Smederevska Palanka*



Mate, sorry if I may sound rude, but please stop posting boring pictures like this. Who would want to see something like this, and U posted two pages of similar pics?


----------



## zagor00 (Feb 28, 2011)

*River Gradac, Serbia central region near Valjevo.*

















photo taken by me


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*A small river near Aleksandrovac, Rasina District​*









source: http://www.panoramio.com/photo/40767150


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Landscape of Rashka/Sandzak region near Montenegrin border, Zlatibor District​*









source: http://www.panoramio.com/photo/39185888


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Sopotnica waterfall near Prijepolje, Zlatibor District​*



















source: http://www.panoramio.com/user/2080765?with_photo_id=38619770


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Bač fortress (built 1310–1342), South Bačka District​*









source: http://www.panoramio.com/photo/22257476


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Maglič fortress, Raška District​*









source: http://www.panoramio.com/photo/29773129


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

@ zagor. 

thank you for registering just to hate 


When you reach 1 001 posts, we can make some discussion. Till then, work hard 

:cheers:


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Vršac*










redirected from here
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=477076&page=4​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Vršac*










http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=477076&page=4​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Vršac*









http://www.muzejvrsac.org.rs/​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Niš*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/serbia/2769998271/sizes/z/in/set-72157602908951565/​


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Bele Vode, Zlatibor District​*









source: http://www.panoramio.com/photo/36867466


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Kragujevac*









http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1290451&page=15#post74102032​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Kragujevac*










http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1290451&page=15#post74102032​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Belgrade*









http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1289787&page=10​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Zemun*









http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1289787&page=10​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Zemun*









http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1289787&page=10​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Belgrade*









http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1289787&page=10​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Belgrade*









http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1289787&page=10​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Belgrade*










http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showth...289787&page=10​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Belgrade*


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Belgrade*









http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1289787&page=9​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Belgrade*










http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1289787&page=9​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Belgrade*









http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1289787&page=9​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Belgrade*










http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1289787&page=9​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Belgrade*










http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1289787&page=9​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Belgrade*









http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showth...1289787&page=9​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Novi Sad*










http://www.novisad.cc/slike/details...ch&sessionid=e1bd668cd230a60a20fc004480cc8cb0​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Novi Sad*









http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1042485&page=30​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Novi Sad*










http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1042485&page=30​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Novi Sad*









http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1042485&page=30​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Novi Sad*









http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1042485&page=30​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Novi Sad*









http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1042485&page=30​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Novi Sad*


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

where are the people? It looks like a beautiful ghost town.


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

Yellow Fever said:


> where are the people? It looks like a beautiful ghost town.


Hehe... well, I guess many of them were sleeping that time (just before sunrise) or just were at Petrovaradin's Fortress as there are many stages all the time during www.exitfest.org 

It's really a wonderful city, so if ever in Serbia don't miss it :cheers:


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Gradac monastery (13th century), Raška District​*








source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5477651030/


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

Brilliant!


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Golubac fortress - Braničevo District​*









source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/with/3899397717/


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Golubac​*









source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/pensivelaw/4913632139/​


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Western Morava river, Moravica District​*









source: http://www.panoramio.com/photo/14370943


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

*SERBIA* - Palaces, castles, fortresses, ruins and more 

^^​


----------



## Todorovic (Aug 6, 2008)

Kragujevac, downtown,










Cafe Peron,









Old Church,









and Sumarice, park near Kragujevac,


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Zica Monastery


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Petrovaradin fortress 









http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Nss.jpg


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Sremski Karlovci









http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sremski_Karlovci


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Waterfall on Vodenička reka, Stara planina (Pirot District)​*








source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/rubinjoni/4008686261/


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Monastery and church Saint Prohor Pčinjski, Pčinja District​*








source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/radmilo/4949818400/


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Kopaonik Mountain, Raška District​*









source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/meischke/4467225605/


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Pirot fortress (14th century), Pirot District​*

0A_DSC_5843_ws von Geliofoto auf Flickr


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Sretenje monastery, Moravica District​*

High above... von NoleNS_80 auf Flickr


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Đavolja Varoš ("Devil's town"), Toplica District​*

Devil's Town von Travel The Unknown auf Flickr


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Novi Sad, South Bačka District​*

Impressions of Novi Sad - Church von TheBrumReaper auf Flickr


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Bečej, South Bačka District​*

Bečej von Polexia Nurkin auf Flickr


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Sombor, West Bačka District​*

Sombor 1 von Polexia Nurkin auf Flickr


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Sremska Mitrovica, Srem District​*









source: https://picasaweb.google.com/BobsTour2007/SremskaMitrovica#5089988451707029730


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Zrenjanin, Central Banat District​*


















source: https://picasaweb.google.com/tadej.marincic/1508NadVojvodino#5197020739629009762


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Rakovačka cave, South Bačka District​*


















source: http://www.stazeibogaze.info/2010/01/28/multikes-rakovac/


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Source of the Mlava river, Braničevo District​*









source: http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/view...uname=arsnebojsa&filter=1#5223155243731005426


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Source of the Mlava river II, Braničevo District​*









source: https://picasaweb.google.com/sima.pecinar/TisovaJama#5223155739833148866


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Uvac river, Zlatibor District​*









source: https://picasaweb.google.com/sima.pecinar/SpeleoloKaAkcijaKanjonUvca#5044314118480923250


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Mt. Ljuboten, Kosovo District​*









source: http://forum.vidovdan.org/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=5742&start=15


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*National Assembly of Serbia, Belgrade​*


















source: https://picasaweb.google.com/pbubalo/SerbiaBelgrade#


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Petrovaradin fortress in Novi Sad, South Bačka District​*









source: http://www.novisad.rs/sh/content/petrovaradinska-tvrdava


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Donji Milanovac Mammoth, Bor District​*
This Mammoth statue is the unofficial mascot of the small town on the Danube River. Remains of prehistoric mammoths were found nearby in 1996 and in June 2009.










source: http://cruises.about.com/od/danuber...ilanovac---Serbia/Donji-Milanovac-Mammoth.htm


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Petrovaradin (Novi Sad), South Bačka District​*









source: http://dreami.deviantart.com/art/Petrovaradin-169784419?q=boost:popular serbia&qo=954


----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)

Ivo majstore, svaka čast na zadnjih par strana :cheers:


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

Hvala 

*Drvengrad, Zlatibor District​*

DSC00832 von themaxsons auf Flickr


DSC00844 von themaxsons auf Flickr


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Drina canyon, Zlatibor District​*

Drina Canoyn von Snezana67 auf Flickr


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Pančič's Peak and Suvo Rudište










Pančić's peak is the highest point of Kopaonik mountain, with its 2017 meters of elevation. Suvo Rudište (Dry Mining Site in English) is a very old mine in Serbia, dating back from the Roman times.


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Kopaonik Mountain










Kopaonik is a neighbouring mountain 60km southwest from Jastrebac


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Kopaonik mountain










zystra3


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Kopaonik mountain










D.Jelen


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Kopaonik snow tale










Nemanja Obradovic


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Pester










Gucic


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Mokra Gora










Neshom ,deviant art


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Tara - Sekulic










Neshom


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Tara mountain










Neshom


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Village Zaovine - mountain Tara










Neshom


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Banjska rock - mountain Tara










Neshom


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Lake Zaovine on mountain Tara










Neshom


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Lake Zaovine on mount Tara










Neshom


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Small lake on mountain Tara - Zaovine village










Neshom


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Tara mountain - Zaovine lake - opservation deck










Neshom


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Mount Tara and lake Perucac










Neshom


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Lake Perucac and Drina river canyon










Neshom


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Observation deck Banjska rock on mount Tara in Serbia










Neshom


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

River Drina










Neshom


----------



## SokoX (Sep 22, 2009)

Svaka čast na trudu , Srdjane! Prelijepa je Srbija!


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Mountain Jadovnik ,Raska region


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

rural Serbia


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Serbian countryside


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Mountain Jadovnik


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Lim river valley , western Serbia


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

View on Milesevka canyon which separates Zlatar and Jadovnik mountains


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Zlatar mountain


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Watermills at Sopotnica falls ,western Serbia


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Katun


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

View on snow covered Ljubisnja mountain


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Babine highlands, southwestern Serbia


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Slopes of mountain Jadovnik


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

View on southern slopes of mountain Jadovnik


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Village of Drmanovici on mountain Zlatar


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

November morning on Zlatar mountain


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

On the way to the top of Jadovnik mountain


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

View on landscape above the Lim river Canyon in southwest Serbia


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

View towards Moravicki okrug


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Descending from the top of Suva Planina


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Njegos said:


> The last 4-5 pages are incredibly. Bravo care!! :cheers:
> 
> 
> 
> Incredibly beautiful pitures of Ivo Andric and vesnica too!!


^^:cheers:


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Sremski Karlovci










Godislove


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

Super fotke Srdjane, svaka čast :cheers:


*Sićevo gorge, Eastern Serbia (Pirot District)​*


















source: https://picasaweb.google.com/nesa.golub/RIMSKIPUTKAMENOLOM#​


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Danube river near Veliko Gradište, Eastern Serbia​*


















source: http://www.meridijanbogatic.com/2010/05/jezera-srbije.html​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

Nice! Bravo guys!


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Topola*


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Topola*


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Topola*


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Topola*


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Uvac, Western Serbia​*









source: http://revirisrbije.com/?p=321










source: http://www.kudazavikend.com/okberza_object.php?id=11913​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Topola, Oplenac hill*


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Drina river, Western Serbia*










source: https://picasaweb.google.com/snezana011/Tara1452008#​


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Ljudi svaka cast i vama!Slike su fantasticne!:cheers:


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Lake Zvornik, Western Serbia​*









source: https://picasaweb.google.com/pemanz/Balkan2010#5540451082752110818​


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Stećci (medieval tombstones) near Mokra Gora, Western Serbia​*









source: https://picasaweb.google.com/pemanz/Balkan2010#5540451399602849410​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

Serbia is beautiful  Bravo Ivo!


----------



## alunduo (May 21, 2011)

wow, this is my dream place!


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Bravo!:cheers:

Rtanj










Mikelis


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Rtanj










Yagodinac


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Rtanj










Yagodinac


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Avala










Cica Dule


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Kalemegdan Fortress 








www.tt-group.net


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

www.tt-group.net


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Sremski Karlovci, Northern Serbia​*









source: https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/vie...&cuname=icabrilo&filter=1#5541315511014206274​


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Stari Slankamen, Northern Serbia​*









source: https://picasaweb.google.com/Igor.B...kaStariSlankamen50km800mu#5601864947728814194​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Topola*


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Topola*


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Topola*


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Topola*


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Topola*


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

nice shots as usual! :cheers:


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

Yellow Fever said:


> nice shots as usual! :cheers:



Thank you 

:cheers:


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Lake in the centre of Kraljeve Vode, Zlatibor (Western Serbia)​*


















source: https://picasaweb.google.com/cini.angela87/ZlatiborSerbia#5575948656577288514​


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Lake Zaovine, Western Serbia​*









source: https://picasaweb.google.com/ZoranGM1967/Zaovine#5468452581081669938​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Vršac*


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Vršac*


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Sunflower fields of Serbia*


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Vršac*


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Vršac*


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Vršac*


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Danube, Eastern Serbia​*

Along the Danube von Sigrid and Alex auf Flickr


Serbian Town von Sigrid and Alex auf Flickr​


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Danube​*

Looking West(ish) von Sigrid and Alex auf Flickr​


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Romuliana walls​*
"Somewhere in the fields near Gamzigrad - which is near Zaječar - you will find Felix Romuliana, an old roman place of worship. Felix Romuliana is the testamentary building of Emperor Gaius Valerius Galerius Maximianus (293 - 311), so ruler and son in law of Emperor Docletianus, the founder of the Tetrarchy."


Romuliana walls von svetslike auf Flickr​


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Belgrade​*

2008-PP5-Serbie-0065-c von Christ_Lemay auf Flickr​


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Golubac​*

IMG_4667 von edie.wolf auf Flickr​


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Sava and Danube - Belgrade​*

Sava and Danube - Belgrade, Serbia von whl.travel auf Flickr​


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Victor Monument - Belgrade​*

Victor Monument - Belgrade, Serbia von whl.travel auf Flickr​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

Great pix!:cheers:


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Vršac*


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Very nice photos guys:applause:


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Vršac*


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Vršac*


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Vršac*


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Vršac*


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Vršac*


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Vršac*


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Vršac*


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Vršac*


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Vršac*


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Vršac*


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

Ivo Andrić;78403884 said:


> *Golubac​*
> 
> IMG_4667 von edie.wolf auf Flickr​


:cheers:


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Lake Perućac, Western Serbia​*

jezero perucac izmaglica von nacionalniparktara auf Flickr​


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Jagoštica, Western Serbia​*

jagostica-alici von nacionalniparktara auf Flickr​


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Drina river, Western Serbia​*









source: http://www.regata.rs/foto_galerija.html​


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

Pirot



source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/aleksandarpirot/5374995069/


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Gračanica monastery, Southern Serbia​*

_DSC2550 von Photini156 auf Flickr


_DSC2821 von Photini156 auf Flickr​


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Village Glibac near Tara canyon


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Koznik fortress (14th century), Central Serbia​*

Tvrdjava Koznik II - Fortress Koznik II von coa75 auf Flickr


DSC05900 von zeljko.rakovic73 auf Flickr​


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Latinska church (11th century) near Niš, Southern Serbia​*

Latinska crkva von coa75 auf Flickr​


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Kopaonik mountain










zz digital


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Kovilj










zz digital


----------



## SokoX (Sep 22, 2009)

Šabac ​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

SokoX said:


> Šabac ​


Sto je coooooooooool:cheers:


----------



## Todorovic (Aug 6, 2008)

Very very nice photo, ili prelepa fotkica










I am planing to visit this region this summer


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Bečej*

*Serbian orthodox church*










by wikipedia​


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Today's banner


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Congrats :cheers:


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

Great banner of Belgrade!:cheers:


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

http://www.widelec.org/stuff/serbia/serbia_01.jpg


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

http://www.widelec.org/stuff/serbia/serbia_34.jpg


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

http://www.widelec.org/stuff/serbia/serbia_49.jpg


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

http://www.widelec.org/stuff/serbia/serbia_67.jpg


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

Nece ti nesto ove sliek :S?


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*PAPRIKA field*

*Paprika along with vampire is Serbian words spread into world's languages*










http://www.osce.org/serbia/66126​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

http://www.osce.org/serbia/66126​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Castle of the Dundjerskis*










http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=951314​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Subotica*


----------



## Todorovic (Aug 6, 2008)

River Jerma,


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

I posted on the Romanian travelogue, some over 200 pictures from Belgrade trips I did in May, if you consider some worth it, you can post them here also, starting with this post http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=79874536&postcount=199


----------



## dnh310 (Apr 26, 2010)

Todorovic said:


> River Jerma,


^^ Really nice! :drool:


----------



## znljubica (May 25, 2011)

Petrovaradin fortress - place of EXIT music festival


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

Todorovic said:


> River Jerma,


nice m8


----------



## Todorovic (Aug 6, 2008)

Thanks people, two more photos from this session of this day, 



















Some landscapes like in Lord of the rings, but from South Eastern Serbia!


----------



## dnh310 (Apr 26, 2010)

^^ Very nice.


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Eurocrem 
Every time I go to Serbia, I buy it.
Reminds me of childhood (together with Cipiripi), when during Ceausescu, people brought good stuff from YUG.

And btw, yes great thread.


----------



## dnh310 (Apr 26, 2010)

Really nice photos! Love it!


----------



## dnh310 (Apr 26, 2010)

Eurocrem said:


> muchas gracias eres bienvenido :cheers:


Gracias!!!


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

cinxxx said:


> Eurocrem
> Every time I go to Serbia, I buy it.
> Reminds me of childhood (together with Cipiripi), when during Ceausescu, people brought good stuff from YUG.
> 
> And btw, yes great thread.



:cheers: m8

Serbian sweets and smoki for example are the most high rated products asked in ex Yugoslavia markets. I met some foreign friends in Serbia who like eurokrem and plazma quite much as I do personaly  BTW, is it posible to find those in Timisoara markets?


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

dnh310 said:


> Really nice photos! Love it!


Gracias amigo  Viva Argentina :cheers:


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

poseta1 said:


> :cheers: m8
> 
> Serbian sweets and smoki for example are the most high rated products asked in ex Yugoslavia markets. I met some foreign friends in Serbia who like eurokrem and plazma quite much as I do personally  *BTW, is it possible to find those in Timisoara markets?*


We have Eurocrem and Cipiripi in stores, but I think only for 1-2 years.
And the price is much higher then in Serbia.


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

St. Ahilie Church









http://www.wallpapershunt.com/wallpaper/st-ahilie-church-serbia_w1022.html


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Belgrade - Royal Palace*










http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1411042​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Belgrade - Royal Palace*









http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1411042​


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Captain Miša’s Mansion, Belgrade









http://i51.tinypic.com/2n9ayrq.jpg


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

The Name of Mary Church, Novi Sad









http://www4.slikomat.com/11/0522/7gs-CRKVA-.jpg


----------



## darkerkiller (Jul 6, 2011)

http://www.plunder.com/2945abc45-0707-download-a1b0d92090.htm







2945abc45 0708


----------



## kresna (Jun 14, 2011)

if I prefer full-time because it is more focused on one project :banana:


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Bez_imena said:


> The Name of Mary Church, Novi Sad
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nice church...


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

*EXIT festival *Novi Sad

  
  
  ​


----------



## dnh310 (Apr 26, 2010)

Really nice girls... :drool:


----------



## Dingospo (Apr 23, 2011)

Evo jedna moja proslogodisnja:










Pozdrav iz tropske Podgorice.... 40+


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Belgrade









http://zivotic.com/photo/fin/d200_03/d200a_0874.jpg


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

http://zivotic.com/photo/fin/d300_03/d300_01288.jpg


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

http://zivotic.com/photo/fin/d300_03/d300_01171.jpg


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

http://zivotic.com/photo/fin/d300_01/_dsc0432.jpg


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

http://zivotic.com/photo/fin/d200_07/d200a_4003.jpg


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

http://zivotic.com/photo/fin/d200_05/d200a_1568.jpg


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

http://zivotic.com/photo/fin/d200_02/d200a_0602.jpg


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

http://zivotic.com/photo/fin/20d_05/20da_3436.jpg


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

http://zivotic.com/photo/fin/20d_04/20da_2830.jpg


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

http://zivotic.com/photo/fin/20d_03/20da_2142.jpg


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

http://zivotic.com/photo/fin/d200_13/d200_08465.jpg


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Beautiful country ! good job _Bez_imena_


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Vasthrash said:


> Beautiful country ! good job _Bez_imena_


thanks 
check this:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1346337


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Koznik* is a medieval castle located 10 km northwest from the town of Brus, on a hillside of mountain Kopaonik, on the right bank in the upper flow of river Rasina. The castle was built on the top of a steep hill dominating the surrounding terrain on 920 m altitude.










source: http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Koznik_izgled1.jpg?uselang=de


----------



## dnh310 (Apr 26, 2010)

^^ You have more pictures of this castle?


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

actually it is a ruin of an ancient castle^^



















source: balkanphotocontest.com


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Topola








http://zivotic.com/photo/fin/d200_13/d200_08480.jpg


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Zemun








http://zivotic.com/photo/fin/d200_10/d200_06496.jpg


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Avala








http://zivotic.com/photo/fin/d200_08/d200a_5651.jpg


----------



## dnh310 (Apr 26, 2010)

Bez_imena said:


> Zemun
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great picture! :applause:


----------



## dnh310 (Apr 26, 2010)

Ivo Andrić;81353044 said:


> actually it is a ruin of an ancient castle^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for the answer.


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

So beautiful pictures! Bravo guys! Beautiful Serbia


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

Zemun:





source: http://www.rollmaps.com/


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

Belgrade:





source: http://www.rollmaps.com/


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

^^ Outstanding panorama of Belgrade!! kay:


----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)

Sjajno!!! :master:


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

Brilliant


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Belgrade*










http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1289787&page=28​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Belgrade*









http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1289787&page=28​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Belgrade*










http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1289787&page=27​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Belgrade*










http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1289787&page=27​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*New Belgrade*










http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1289787&page=27​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*New Belgrade*










http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1289787&page=27​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Vrnjačka Banja*










http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=430507​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Vrnjačka Banja*










http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=430507​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Vrnjačka Banja*










http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=430507​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Kragujevac*










http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1290451&page=28​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Kragujevac*










http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1290451&page=26​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Belgrade*


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Belgrade*


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Belgrade*


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Belgrade*


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Belgrade*


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Belgrade*


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Belgrade*


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Belgrade*


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Belgrade*


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Niš*










http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=743366&page=74​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Belgrade*


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Belgrade*


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Belgrade*


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Šabac*










http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=403818&page=7​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Šabac*









http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=403818&page=7​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Smederevo*










http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=808318&page=5​


----------



## miau (Dec 22, 2008)

Nice, I did not expect so many Jugendstil buildings in Belgrad.


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

Glad you like it


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Rugovo, Southern Serbia​*









source: http://www.panoramio.com/user/5571678?with_photo_id=48440288​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

Gde si bre Ivo ?


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Central Serbia









http://static.panoramio.com/photos/original/48525133.jpg


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

Bez_imena said:


> Central Serbia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome one!:cheers:


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Amazing shots......thanks for sharing.:cheers2:


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

Linguine said:


> Amazing shots......thanks for sharing.:cheers2:


:cheers:


----------



## Prahova (Jun 30, 2011)

Čačak








taken by me


----------



## Prahova (Jun 30, 2011)

Golubac

taken by me


----------



## Prahova (Jun 30, 2011)

taken by me


----------



## Prahova (Jun 30, 2011)

taken by me


----------



## Prahova (Jun 30, 2011)




----------



## Prahova (Jun 30, 2011)

Uzice


----------



## Prahova (Jun 30, 2011)




----------



## Prahova (Jun 30, 2011)




----------



## geronimo_rs (Jun 27, 2006)

New Belgrade


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Landscapes of South Eastern Serbia (Krajište region)​*




































source: https://picasaweb.google.com/BrankoMitov/STRMNA​


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Donji Milanovac, Danube river (Eastern Serbia)​*


















source: https://picasaweb.google.com/105257957615872032650/Miroc​


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Danube river, Eastern Serbia​*









source: https://picasaweb.google.com/salerokada/DunavskaKortljajka​


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Suva Planina, SE Serbia​*









source: https://picasaweb.google.com/109876045551992555990/DivnaGorica2662011​


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Ruj, SE Serbia​*









source: https://picasaweb.google.com/109876045551992555990/Ruj1962011​


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Kladovo - city beach​*

Welcome to Kladovo von muskysuck auf Flickr​


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Iron Gate (Djerdap) - Eastern Serbia​*

Iron Gate - PANORAMIC VIEW von muskysuck auf Flickr​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

Ivo Andrić;82770068 said:


> *Kladovo - city beach​*
> 
> Welcome to Kladovo von muskysuck auf Flickr​


superb :cheers:


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

cinxxx said:


> BONUS (not so good panorama though):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice mate:cheers:


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Belgrade*










http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1289787&page=33​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Belgrade*










http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1289787&page=33​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Belgrade*










http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1289787&page=33​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Guča*

*Trumpet festival with about 1 000 000 visitors*










http://www.schneewittchenreisen.de/aktuelles/guca2009/index.html​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Guča*










https://picasaweb.google.com/Northern.cosmonaut/GucaTrumpetFestivalAndNorthernSerbia2009​


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Old fortress near Prizren, Southern Serbia​*









source: https://picasaweb.google.com/100524112604381762539/PrizrenEPecKosovo#5469338933531635266​


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Orthodox church in Belgrade​*









source: https://picasaweb.google.com/100524112604381762539/BelgradeSlavijaSerbia#5346851777809508978​


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Lazarev Canyon, Eastern Serbia​*









source: https://picasaweb.google.com/101391357353796339253/Malinik11Jun2011#5617659841360314482​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

Awesome pix Ivo


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Belgrade*

*Serbian orthodox church from the 15th cen. into Belgrade Fortress*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/52056465​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Belgrade*

*Serb Parliament built in 1907.*









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/51937109​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Lazarevac*









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/52371423​


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

Divne slike Beograda kay:

*Temštica canyon, Eastern Serbia​*

























source: http://www.panoramio.com/user/1176280?with_photo_id=57131632​


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Djerdap gorge, Eastern Serbia​*









source: http://www.panoramio.com/photo/51772116​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

Ivo Andrić;83171088 said:


> Divne slike Beograda kay:


:cheers:


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Belgrade*


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Belgrade*


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Belgrade*


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Belgrade*


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Belgrade*


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Belgrade*


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Belgrade*


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Belgrade*


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Belgrade*


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Belgrade*


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Belgrade








http://www.znanje.org/i/i25/05iv10/05iv1010/Beograd[1].jpg


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Sremska Kamenica







http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3659/3497477423_b0d05dbfeb_b.jpg


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Mokra Gora









http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2526/4090379649_fbcc05f3d4_b.jpg​


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Belgrade









http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2567/4089414812_2ff60596cb_b.jpg​


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

_NOVI SAD
_








http://www4.slikomat.com/11/0829/6g6-201107.jpg









http://www4.slikomat.com/11/0829/9eb-496468.jpg









http://www4.slikomat.com/11/0829/z9e-495099.jpg









http://www4.slikomat.com/11/0829/yxv-497431.jpg









http://www4.slikomat.com/11/0829/8x-414538.jpg









http://www4.slikomat.com/11/0829/9hs-514561.jpg









http://www4.slikomat.com/11/0829/nl2-novisa.jpg









http://www4.slikomat.com/11/0829/hk6-587951.jpg









http://www4.slikomat.com/11/0829/gpd-500515.jpg


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Belgrade









http://watcherromano.files.wordpress.com/2010/03/belgrad-building-1.jpg


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Belgrade









http://watcherromano.files.wordpress.com/2010/03/belgrad-building-4.jpg


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Serbia

 Lybeteni by Meriton Berkolli Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

http://farm7.static.flickr.com/6090/6079208762_1cbfcf3c16_b.jpg


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3195/2608734460_7af0131b3c_b.jpg


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3203/2882828635_321881c292_b.jpg


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4015/4317056865_7e8800eca5_b.jpg


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Smederevska Palanka*


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Smederevska Palanka*


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Smederevska Palanka*

Thou walking paths were under construction and not finished yet


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Priština*

*Serb medieval monastery, UNESCO*









http://www.teslasociety.com/serbia.htm​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Peć*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/beks/215995442/​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Southern Serbia*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/asdren/2687712260/​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Southern Serbia*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2925623234/​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Southern Serbia*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3182712043/​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Đakovica*









http://www.flickr.com/groups/[email protected]/pool/page12/​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Southern Serbia*









http://www.flickr.com/groups/[email protected]/pool/page12/​


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Dabidžin potok waterfall, Stara Planina - Eastern Serbia​*









source: https://picasaweb.google.com/106673...TriputJeTriput1215Maj2010#5625198388288552210​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

^^ outstanding. Bravo Ivo!:cheers:


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Požarevac*









https://picasaweb.google.com/116526340748285313412/Pozarevac​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Subotica*










https://picasaweb.google.com/116526340748285313412/Subotica​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Subotica*










https://picasaweb.google.com/116526340748285313412/Subotica​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Subotica*










https://picasaweb.google.com/116526340748285313412/Subotica​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Subotica*









https://picasaweb.google.com/116526340748285313412/Subotica​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Subotica*










https://picasaweb.google.com/116526340748285313412/Subotica​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Subotica*










https://picasaweb.google.com/116526340748285313412/Subotica​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Subotica*










https://picasaweb.google.com/116526340748285313412/Subotica​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Subotica*










https://picasaweb.google.com/116526340748285313412/Subotica​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Subotica*










https://picasaweb.google.com/116526340748285313412/Subotica​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Subotica*










https://picasaweb.google.com/116526340748285313412/Subotica​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Subotica*










https://picasaweb.google.com/116526340748285313412/Subotica​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Subotica*









https://picasaweb.google.com/116526340748285313412/Subotica​


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi (Apr 17, 2010)

poseta1 said:


> *Priština*
> 
> *Serb medieval monastery, UNESCO*
> 
> ...


looks identical to many of the more recent churches in iran 

anyhow, beautiful country!!! truly balkan!


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Great updates....many thanks for the beautiful pics.:cheers:


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

Thanks for nice comments guys


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Subotica*









https://picasaweb.google.com/116526340748285313412/Subotica#​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Subotica*









https://picasaweb.google.com/116526340748285313412/Subotica#​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Mokra Gora - Drvengrad*

*Famous Serb director Emir Kusturica built this ethno village and made a film "Life is a miracle" here.*









https://picasaweb.google.com/116526340748285313412/Tara​


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Gracanica


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

williamking said:


> Great photos,i wanna spend an afternoon here.:banana:


At least a week mate. Swimming in a huge lake and having coffee and lunch here


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Monastery Gradac*









http://www.pravoslavlje.nl/sveti_srpski_manastiri.htm​


----------



## SokoX (Sep 22, 2009)

​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

:cheers:


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*NOVAK ĐOKOVIĆ*

*World's No1*

*Nole the Serb:cheers:*










http://forum.stripovi.com/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=36200&whichpage=52​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Smederevska Palanka*


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Smederevska Palanka*


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Jagodina*









http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1437629​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Smederevska Palanka*


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Sremski Karlovci*










http://srpska.etleboro.com/photos.php?page=32&term=​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Sremski Karlovci*









http://mackomali.wordpress.com/2009...radin-i-fruska-gora/opstina-sremski-karlovci/​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Sremski Karlovci*









http://picasaweb.google.com/115498427451093821515​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Sremski Karlovci*










http://www.hibalkan.com/forum/index.php?topic=1551.30​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Novi Sad*









http://escargot-des-pyrenees.blogspot.com/2011/01/day-6-vukovar-to-sremski-karlovci-107km.html​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Sremski Karlovci*










http://www.healthandmedical.eu/novi-sad/preporucujemo​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Kraljevo*









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/9/91/KVCrkva.JPG​


----------



## Todorovic (Aug 6, 2008)

Novi Sad,


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Belgrade








http://static.panoramio.com/photos/original/16776590.jpg


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Belgrade








http://static.panoramio.com/photos/original/16777275.jpg


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Belgrade








http://static.panoramio.com/photos/original/16778890.jpg


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Belgrade








http://static.panoramio.com/photos/original/16779064.jpg


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Novi Sad









https://picasaweb.google.com/102150258845646232752/SerbiaNoviSad​


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Novi Sad









https://picasaweb.google.com/102150258845646232752/SerbiaNoviSad​


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Novi Sad









https://picasaweb.google.com/102150258845646232752/SerbiaNoviSad​


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Novi Sad









https://picasaweb.google.com/102150258845646232752/SerbiaNoviSad​


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Nis









https://picasaweb.google.com/102150258845646232752/SerbiaOther


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Nis









https://picasaweb.google.com/102150258845646232752/SerbiaOther


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Nis









https://picasaweb.google.com/102150258845646232752/SerbiaOther


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Sombor









https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-...%25A1tina%2520Op%25C5%25A1tine%2520Sombor.jpg​


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Sombor









https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-...20Gradska%2520Kuca%252C%2520Town%2520Hall.jpg​


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Sombor









https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-...r%25209%2520-%2520Karmelicanska%2520Crkva.jpg​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

Nice


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Sremski Karlovci









https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-...2014%2520-%2520Patriarch%2527s%2520Palace.jpg


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Sremski Karlovci









https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-...Cathedral%2520%2528Saborna%2520Crkva%2529.jpg


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Sremski Karlovci









https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-...ding%2520School%2520%2528Bogoslovija%2529.jpg


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Sremski Karlovci









https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-...ountain%2520of%2520the%2520Four%2520Lions.jpg


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Belgrade









https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-...20Kalemegdan%252C%2520A%2520La%2520France.jpg


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Belgrade









https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-...017%2520-%2520Kalemegdan%252C%2520Gardens.jpg


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Belgrade









https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-...30%2520-%2520Kalemegdan%252C%2520Pobednik.jpg


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Belgrade









https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-...dan%252C%2520Despot%2520Stefans%2520tower.jpg


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Belgrade









https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-...egdan%252C%2520Ru%25C5%25BEica%2520Church.jpg


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Belgrade









https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-...egdan%252C%2520Ru%25C5%25BEica%2520Church.jpg


----------



## Velikoross (Dec 4, 2010)

Косово- это Сербия. И да поможет Вам Бог!


----------



## Prahova (Jun 30, 2011)

i was a few weeks ago in Serbia,but i onli liked the road between Porțile de Fier-Golubac,and Cacak-Uzice-Zlatibor-MONTENEGRO BORDER..


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Novi Sad









https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-...%2520Petrovaradinska%2520tvr%25C4%2591ava.jpg


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Novi Sad









https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-...%2520Petrovaradinska%2520tvr%25C4%2591ava.jpg


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Novi Sad









https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-...%2520Petrovaradinska%2520tvr%25C4%2591ava.jpg


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Novi Sad









https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-...%2520Petrovaradinska%2520tvr%25C4%2591ava.jpg


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Belgrade 









https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-...g%252C%2520Narodna%2520Skup%25C5%25A1tina.jpg


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Belgrade









https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-...%25A1ta%252C%2520Main%2520post%2520office.jpg


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Belgrade









https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-...32%2520-%2520Kalemegdan%252C%2520Pobednik.jpg


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Zemun









https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-...%2520Statue%252C%2520Airforce%2520command.jpg


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

Nice photos Bez_imena!


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Vrsac


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

Ocekivacemo


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

Nice pix!


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Zrenjanin*

*Serb ethno village Tiganjica*









http://picasaweb.google.com/107666623316683114702/TrofejTiganjicaEckaCarskaBaraKalemegdan​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Zrenjanin*








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/21301438​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Titel*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/21303095​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Belgrade*









http://www.panoramio.com/user/2010930?comment_page=1&photo_page=10​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Zrenjanin*










+










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/21243587​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Zrenjanin*









http://duskoopacic.blogspot.com/2011/06/srbija-carska-bara-1862011.html​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Zrenjanin*









http://duskoopacic.blogspot.com/2011/06/srbija-carska-bara-1862011.html​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Zrenjanin*

*Ethno village Tiganjica*










http://duskoopacic.blogspot.com/2011/06/srbija-carska-bara-1862011.html​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Emperor's Pond*









by duskopacic.blogspot.com as previous​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Uvac*









http://picasaweb.google.com/107666623316683114702​


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Đeravica (2,656 m) highest point of Serbia​*


















source: https://picasaweb.google.com/115498427451093821515/Bogicevica20112​


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Sremski Karlovci​*









source: https://picasaweb.google.com/115498427451093821515/SremskiKarlovci#5504045439610088434​


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Zapadna Morava​*









source: https://picasaweb.google.com/106920...3_14TakovoOvcarKablarGuca#5646734301249170754​


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Uvac​*









source: https://picasaweb.google.com/106920268436846496230/20110815_16GolijaUvacPester​


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Crna Reka​* (13th century cave monastery)




















source: https://picasaweb.google.com/106920...17OkolicaNovegaPazarjaCrnaRekaInPrihodVGrbajo​


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Sićevo gorge​*



















source: https://picasaweb.google.com/118372452399545644919/Gradiste18092010​


----------



## vesnica (Apr 2, 2011)

Belgrade by Vlada Babic
http://www.panoramio.com/photo/56776608


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

Serbia is just a place to enjoy yourself  Great pictures guys!


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Belgrade*









http://www.panoramio.com/user/37322?with_photo_id=204418​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Belgrade Fortress*









http://www.panoramio.com/user/37322?with_photo_id=204418​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Zemun*









http://www.panoramio.com/user/37322?with_photo_id=204418​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Belgrade Fortress*









http://www.panoramio.com/user/37322?with_photo_id=204418​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Belgrade*









http://www.panoramio.com/user/37322?with_photo_id=209546​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Belgrade*









http://www.panoramio.com/user/37322/tags/Belgrade?photo_page=3​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Belgrade*









http://www.panoramio.com/user/37322/tags/Belgrade?photo_page=3​


----------



## Serbian_Montenegrin (Sep 13, 2011)

*Monastery Visoki Dečani (UNESCO WH)*

Built by Serbian king Stefan Uroš Dečanski III in 1327. 










by me


----------



## Serbian_Montenegrin (Sep 13, 2011)

*Old church in Osečina, near Valjevo*










by me


----------



## Serbian_Montenegrin (Sep 13, 2011)

*Nature park Stara Planina (Balkan mountains), eastern Serbia*









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3014/3060265688_4dee034be4_o.jpg


----------



## Serbian_Montenegrin (Sep 13, 2011)

*Among the clouds, peak Midzor of Stara Planina*











By Jelena Jovanovic


----------



## Serbian_Montenegrin (Sep 13, 2011)

*Waterfall Čungulj, Stara Planina*










by BogdanHP


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Novi Sad









http://www4.slikomat.com/11/0923/tch-orao1.jpg​


----------



## Serbian_Montenegrin (Sep 13, 2011)

*Treasury of Monastery Patriarchate of Peć, Metohija (UNESCO WH)*

This is one of holyest three icons of Serbian-Orthodox Church from 4th century. St.Sava of Serbia brought this icon of his visit to Jerusalem in 13th century.










by me


----------



## Serbian_Montenegrin (Sep 13, 2011)

*Garden of Monastery Patriarchate of Peć*

The Garden of the Monastery is like from the fairy. Here we see the ruins of the old 7th century monastery and a fountain since this time.










Several hundred years old mulberry tree











by me


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

Nice pix!


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Vršac*









http://www.panoramio.com/user/21091?with_photo_id=913063​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Vršac*









http://www.panoramio.com/user/1723043/tags/Vršac​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Vršac*









http://www.panoramio.com/user/974482/tags/Vršac?photo_page=2​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Vršac*









http://www.panoramio.com/user/974482?with_photo_id=59337872​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Jakovo*









http://www.panoramio.com/user/2581079?with_photo_id=18027495​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Aleksandrovac*

*Serbian orthodox monastery of Drenča from the 14th cen*










+









http://www.panoramio.com/user/4325972?with_photo_id=33695536​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Monastery of STUDENICA*

*UNESCO

Built in 1169. by Serb ruler Stefan Nemanja*










+










+









http://www.panoramio.com/user/1894587?with_photo_id=19397118​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Fruška Gora*

*Serbian Holy Monte*









http://www.panoramio.com/user/1894587?with_photo_id=23290535​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Fruška Gora*




























http://www.panoramio.com/user/1894587?with_photo_id=23288308​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Fruska Gora*









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/23289433​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Fruska Gora*









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/23290250​


----------



## Serbian_Montenegrin (Sep 13, 2011)

*Sava river (Belgrade)*









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4142/4771816165_bc81b0ac50_b.jpg


----------



## Serbian_Montenegrin (Sep 13, 2011)

*Stara Planina, eastern Serbia*









http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2394/2701101795_bd9a1e7ba6_b.jpg


----------



## Serbian_Montenegrin (Sep 13, 2011)

*Prokletije mountaiuns, southwestern Serbia*









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3207/2979962498_a243bb0dac_b.jpg


----------



## Serbian_Montenegrin (Sep 13, 2011)

*Vojvodina, northern Serbia*









http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5282/5685302741_1cc92340ab_b.jpg


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

Stara Planina awesome:cheers:


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Kraljevo*










+









http://www.panoramio.com/user/938120?comment_page=1&photo_page=6​


----------



## Serbian_Montenegrin (Sep 13, 2011)

*Lazar Canyon, eastern Serbia*










panormaio.com


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Belgrade








http://www.markovigor.com/centralserbia/beograd%2001.jpg​


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

*Monastery Visoki Decani*








http://www.markovigor.com/kosovo/decani01.html


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Vrsac









http://i55.tinypic.com/2m3l4rn.jpg​


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

*Bac **fortress *








http://www.markovigor.com/vojvodina/bac 02.jpg


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Nice pics:cheers:


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

Vasthrash said:


> Nice pics:cheers:


Thank you :cheers:


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Bez_imena said:


> ​


Sremski Karlovci









http://www.markovigor.com/vojvodina/sremski karlovci 02.jpg​


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Kanjiza









http://www.markovigor.com/vojvodina/kanjiza 01.jpg​


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Becej 









http://www.markovigor.com/vojvodina/fantast 01.jpg​


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Fruska Gora









http://www.markovigor.com/vojvodina/fruska gora 03.jpg​


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Gornji Breg









http://www.markovigor.com/vojvodina/gornji breg 02.jpg​


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Senta









http://www.markovigor.com/vojvodina/senta 08.jpg​


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Pomoravlje









http://www.markovigor.com/centralserbia/smederevo 08.jpg​


----------



## dnh310 (Apr 26, 2010)

Bez_imena said:


> Kopaonik​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Wow! Great picture! :cheers2:


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

poseta1 said:


> Really great pix mate! ps. ovo sto broji posete kao da ne broji sve. Juce ostavili neki Albanci komentare, a nema Alabnije u posetama


Izgleda da vazi samo na onoj strani gde je postavljeno, ne kada citiras.


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

aha... mozda da pitamo moderatore da ubace na prvu stranicu, na prvi post?


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Kako hoces, ali to ce brojati posete samo na prvoj strani. Obicno neko kada udje da vidi slike on odmah ode na poslednju starnu.


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

Bez_imena said:


> Kako hoces, ali to ce brojati posete samo na prvoj strani. Obicno neko kada udje da vidi slike on odmah ode na poslednju starnu.


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Town Hall of Novi Sad









http://www.trekearth.com/gallery/Europe/Serbia/North/Vojvodina/Novi_Sad/photo1321289.htm


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Palace of Bishop









http://www.trekearth.com/gallery/Europe/Serbia/North/Vojvodina/Novi_Sad/photo1320929.htm


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Church of Novi Sad










http://www.trekearth.com/gallery/Europe/Serbia/North/Vojvodina/Novi_Sad/photo1321674.htm


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

Novi Sad, Serbian Athens :cheers:


----------



## Serbian_Montenegrin (Sep 13, 2011)

Near Novi Pazar










by me


----------



## Serbian_Montenegrin (Sep 13, 2011)

Pomoravlje










by me


----------



## Serbian_Montenegrin (Sep 13, 2011)

ovu je bio izbrisao mod pa da je postavim jos jednom...


*Velika Morava river in Cuprija*










by me


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Cathedral of Subotica








http://i1.trekearth.com/photos/131524/subotica_cathedral.jpg


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Sremski Karlovci








http://i1.trekearth.com/photos/131524/sremski_karlovci_seminary.jpg


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Krusedol Monastery








http://www.trekearth.com/gallery/Europe/Serbia/North/Vojvodina/Krusedol/photo1320559.htm


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Town Hall of Sremski Karlovci 








http://i1.trekearth.com/photos/131524/sremski_town_hall.jpg


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

\http://i1.trekearth.com/photos/116774/ds_0111.jpg


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Gracanica Monastery








http://i1.trekearth.com/photos/113271/gracanica_m.jpg


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Sar Planina








http://i1.trekearth.com/photos/36623/prevalac-gorjne-selo-14-05-.jpg


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Peć's Patriarchat*

*Serbian medieval monastery*

Kosovo and Metohija is a Serbian province with over 1300 Serbian medieval monasteries and churches, which makes this piece of land with the most Christian objects per km2 in the world. Unfortunately 200 of those Albanian separatists and terrorists have crashed and burnt, especially during March 2004. attempt of ethnical cleansing of Serbs, including some UNESCO protected like Bogorodica Ljeviska monastery in Prizren.









http://www.panoramio.com/user/237563?with_photo_id=58545769​


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Studencane


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Franciscan Monastery of Subotica








http://i1.trekearth.com/photos/131524/subotica1_franciscan.jpg


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Peć - Пећ*









http://www.panoramio.com/user/237563?with_photo_id=58545769​


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Belgrade








http://i1.trekearth.com/photos/32254/ww11901ch2.jpg


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Belgrade








http://i1.trekearth.com/photos/77123/a_night_to_belgrade_iv.jpg


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Đakovica - Ђаковица*









http://www.panoramio.com/user/3371853?with_photo_id=44165401​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Orahovac - Ораховац*









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/44087044​


----------



## Serbian_Montenegrin (Sep 13, 2011)

UNESCO's Monastery Visoki Dečani










by me


----------



## Serbian_Montenegrin (Sep 13, 2011)

After the visit we drunk the old Sljivovica from the Monastery, amazing feeling. Visoki Decani is one of most important monasteryes of Serb nation.










by me


----------



## Serbian_Montenegrin (Sep 13, 2011)

Brezovica, southern Serbia










by me


----------



## Serbian_Montenegrin (Sep 13, 2011)

Djurdjevdan cross in Kragujevac










by me


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Petrovaradin Fortress-The Belgrade Gate 








http://i1.trekearth.com/photos/130686/img_2438.jpg


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Petrovaradin Fortress 








http://i1.trekearth.com/photos/131524/petro_fortress1.jpg


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

The Church of the Snowing Lady








http://i1.trekearth.com/photos/130686/komplet_crkva.jpg


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Pancevo National Museum








http://i1.trekearth.com/photos/130686/magistrat.jpg


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Church of Saint Nicholas








http://www.trekearth.com/gallery/Europe/Serbia/North/Vojvodina/Sremski_Karlovci/photo1299233.htm


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Millenium Tower of Zemun








http://i1.trekearth.com/photos/131524/zemun_millenium_tower.jpg


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Stari Slankamen








http://i1.trekearth.com/photos/40178/dscf6936.jpg


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Church of St. Petka








http://i1.trekearth.com/photos/131524/petka_church.jpg


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

Nice updates Bez_imena


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Belgrade








http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2541/3997924491_1f82457bc3_b.jpg


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Belgrade*









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/61097760​


----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)

> *Saint Achillius Church*, (Serbian Cyrillic: Црква светог Ахилија) is a church in Arilje, Serbia. Saint Achillius Church is built in 1296, and it is closely related to House of Nemanjić, the first Serbian archbishop Saint Sava and King Dragutin, and St. Achillios church is his endowment. With its unreal whiteness and thinness still dominates the town core of Arilje.​











http://www.smedia.rs/srbijajenajlepsa/detalji/foto/2010/Arilje​


----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)

> According to its architectural properties, it belong to Raška Architectural Style, which marked the 13th century, coherent joint processing Romanesque exterior and Byzantine spatial concept. Imaging facade in the style of Byzantine cells unity, construction techniques alternating rows of stone and brick, the wall is finished the Romanesque Saint Achillius Church in Arilje make unique civil engineering in the 13th century of the total area of Byzantine world.​











http://img512.imageshack.us/img512/9930/ariljesvahilije01rf9.jpg​


----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)

> > In addition to architectural value and historic significance, the church stands out as a gallery of precious frescoes. The most interesting part of the fresco-assembly make portraits of rulers from the Nemanjić, their relatives and all the archbishops of the founding of the independent Serbian church. Most attractive portraits in the southern part of the inner narthex, standing figure of King Dragutin patrons with the model of the church in the hands of the fresco above the tomb of Dragutin's younger son Urošić, who died young as a monk.












http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/1/12/StefanDragutin.jpg









http://www.panacomp.net/uploaded/Crkva%20Sv%20Ahilija/crkva%20sv%20ahilija%20arilje-freska.jpg​


----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)

> > *Old Village Museum Sirogojno*-is a village in Serbia located on Mt. Zlatibor. covering nearly 15 hectares with authentic elements of ordinary life collected from all over the Zlatibor region from the 19th century. The ethno-village displays a set of traditional wooden buildings, including a bakery, a dairy, and an inn, all in authentic form.












http://img121.imageshack.us/img121/3157/jr122009204bno1.jpg​


----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)

*Kamena gora-Prijepolje*










http://www.panacomp.net/galerija_slika/sela/seoski-turizam-kamena-gora-prijepolje-srbija.jpg​


----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)

*Winter in Sopotnica village*










http://www.panacomp.net/galerija_slika/sela/sopotnica-zima-winter-in-sopotnica-village.jpg​


----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)

*Lazars river canyon*










http://www.panacomp.net/galerija_slika/priroda/KANJON_LAZAREVE_REKE-lazars-river-canyon.jpg​


----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)

*Valjevo mountains*










http://www.panacomp.net/galerija_slika/priroda/valjevo-mountains-by-ALEKSANDAR-VELJKOVIC.jpg​


----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)

*SVETIBOR-Kamena gora*










http://www.panacomp.net/galerija_slika/priroda/SVETIBOR-kamena-gora.jpg​


----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)

*Shar mountain*










http://www.panacomp.net/galerija_slika/priroda/shar-mountain-serbia.jpg​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

Wow... oh boy... nature which takes breath away


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Belgrade








http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5304/5642599279_6ee6940b41_b.jpg


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Belgrade








http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5227/5642600779_1e92afbcfc_b.jpg


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Belgrade








http://www.flickr.com/photos/shyish/3440470871/sizes/o/in/photostream/


----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)

*Spa Koviljaca*


> Originally Town of Koviljka or Koviljkin grad was built by the Romans.The first guest house was built in 1858 with ten rooms. In 1867, under the order of the duchy Mihailo Obrenović, the spa won state protection.












http://www.banjakoviljaca.info/slike-big/fontana_banja_koviljaca.jpg​


----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)

*Park in Spa Koviljaca*










http://www.banjakoviljaca.info/slike-big/park_banja_koviljaca.jpg​


----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)

*King Peter I bath in Koviljaca Spa(1908)
*










http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/7/70/King_Peter%27s_bath_in_Banja_Koviljaca_2.JPG/800px-King_Peter%27s_bath_in_Banja_Koviljaca_2.JPG​


----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)

http://mw2.google.com/mw-panoramio/photos/medium/12846769.jpg​


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Bg








www.uscetower.com


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

Bez_imena, the last one... WOOOOOOW


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*1 000 204* visits :cheers: Thank you all  The 3rd thread which managed to get over 1 000 000 :cheers:


----------



## Opustenooo (May 10, 2011)

New Sava Bridge in Belgrade.

Few pics from user "Veliki Vracar" from beobuild.rs/forum


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

wow... love those bridge pix


----------



## Serbian_Montenegrin (Sep 13, 2011)

The one million view thread. ^^ thank you guys for this wonderful thread. Serbia the Europe in Europe wild beauty :cheers2:


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*New Belgrade*

*Novak Djokovic's cafe*









http://www.panoramio.com/user/1894587?with_photo_id=61262388​


----------



## Serbian_Montenegrin (Sep 13, 2011)

Lazar canyon


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Belgrade*









http://www.panoramio.com/user/956868/tags/Serbia​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Belgrade*









http://www.panoramio.com/user/956868/tags/Serbia​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Serbian medieval orthodox monastery of Gradac*









http://www.panoramio.com/user/956868/tags/Serbia​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Šid*









http://www.panoramio.com/user/4790373?with_photo_id=42303523​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Sremska Mitrovica*









http://www.panoramio.com/user/4790373?comment_page=1&photo_page=1​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Kraljevo*









http://www.panoramio.com/user/4790373?with_photo_id=54649473​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Sremska Mitrovica*









http://www.panoramio.com/user/4790373?with_photo_id=50739831​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Sremska Mitrovica*









http://www.panoramio.com/user/4790373?with_photo_id=50738273​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Šid*









http://www.panoramio.com/user/4790373?with_photo_id=48714946​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Kraljevo*









http://www.panoramio.com/user/4790373?with_photo_id=53770872​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Šid*









http://www.panoramio.com/user/1018493?with_photo_id=5536893​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Šid - Sava Šumanović house*








http://www.panoramio.com/user/1018493?with_photo_id=5536893​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Drvengrad*









http://www.panoramio.com/user/4790373?comment_page=1&photo_page=5​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Kraljevo*









http://www.panoramio.com/user/4790373?comment_page=1&photo_page=5​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Sokobanja*









http://www.panoramio.com/user/4790373?comment_page=1&photo_page=5​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Sokobanja*









http://www.panoramio.com/user/4790373?comment_page=1&photo_page=6​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Kraljevo*









http://www.panoramio.com/user/4790373?comment_page=1&photo_page=6​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Sremska Mitrovica*









http://www.panoramio.com/user/4790373?comment_page=1&photo_page=6​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

https://picasaweb.google.com/dusko.opacic​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Priština*

*Today's banner, one more Serbian banner on SSC*









SSC banner​


----------



## babala1002 (Nov 2, 2011)

This is the natural? I think it's very beautiful,
you can saw this,taiwan,it is be simimar to this picture.http://goo.gl/eSv5c


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Gračanica*

*Serbian orthodox monastery built in 1314. by king of Serbia, Milutin*









http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Gracanica1.jpg
by wikipedia​


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Uvac








http://i41.tinypic.com/2ijkhm1.jpg


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

Bez_imena said:


> Uvac
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uvac is a paradise :cheers:


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Vršac*










http://www.panoramio.com/user/1894587​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Vršac*









http://www.panoramio.com/user/1894587​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Vršac*









http://www.panoramio.com/user/1894587​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Vršac*









http://www.panoramio.com/user/1894587​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Vršac*









http://www.panoramio.com/user/1894587​


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Negotin








http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4124/4949159012_8eaf3eeec3_b.jpg


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)




----------



## Serbian_Montenegrin (Sep 13, 2011)

Priština

Not completed serb-orthodox church next to UNI terrain



















by me


----------



## Serbian_Montenegrin (Sep 13, 2011)

Serb-Orthodox Monastery Banjska

Built by King Milutin in 1321 near Zvečan, Kosovska Mitrovica



















by me


----------



## Serbian_Montenegrin (Sep 13, 2011)

Šumadija region










by me


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Belgrade...


----------



## Serbian_Montenegrin (Sep 13, 2011)

Monastery Ravanica (14th cent.)

Near Ćuprija 









by me



Amazing video abbout eastern Serbia :cheers:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u-pns9majYg


----------



## Serbian_Montenegrin (Sep 13, 2011)

Pomoravlje region 

View from Monastery Lešje near Paraćin









by me


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Avala Tower


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

Bez_imena said:


> Avala Tower


Brilliant pic of Balkan's tallest structure :cheers:


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Very nice photos from Serbia....:cheers:


----------



## xman from Serbia (Dec 22, 2010)

Ja, na žalost, nemam da postavim fotografiju ovde, ali sam sasvim slučajno pronašao ovaj FENOMENALAN video klip na youtube koji je objedinio sve NAJLEPŠE fotografije Srbije na jednom mestu!
Zaista fenomenalna stvar! Svaka čast autoru na uloženom ogromnom trudu! To je primer kako se voli svoja zemlja! 
Žalosno je samo što taj video ima samo nekih 5000 pregleda do sada, kamo sreće da može da ga vidi ceo svet! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OhM9Hp6Gy8A


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

^^ Please use English 

Google translation:
I, unfortunately, I have to put the photo here, but I accidentally found this PHENOMENAL video clip on youtube that was put together with all NAJLEPSE Serbia photos in one place!
Truly awesome stuff! Congratulations to the author invested a huge effort! This is an example of how to love your country!
It's a pity only that this video has only some 5,000 hits so far, I wish you could see him the whole world!

and video embedded


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Uvac








http://i44.tinypic.com/set307.jpg


----------



## Serbian_Montenegrin (Sep 13, 2011)

Karađorđeva šnicla (National Food)











New video in english :cheers2:


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

^^ :drool:


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

cinxxx said:


> ^^ Please use English
> 
> Google translation:
> I, unfortunately, I have to put the photo here, but I accidentally found this PHENOMENAL video clip on youtube that was put together with all NAJLEPSE Serbia photos in one place!
> ...



:cheers: for help and translation


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

soulfood serbia video is awesome! yummy!


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Kruševac*









http://www.panoramio.com/user/3513175?comment_page=1&photo_page=4​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Kruševac*










http://www.panoramio.com/user/3513175?comment_page=1&photo_page=5​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*High road / Serbia*









http://www.panoramio.com/user/3513175?comment_page=1&photo_page=7​


----------



## xman from Serbia (Dec 22, 2010)

Thank you CINXXX . 
I will have that in mind next time!


----------



## Serbian_Montenegrin (Sep 13, 2011)

Victory monument in Kalamegdan, Belgrade









by me


----------



## iyjygg (Nov 28, 2011)

Мислим да добро место, можете изабрати више,http://snipurl.com/20xx2u6


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

Good new pix!:cheers:


----------



## Serbian_Montenegrin (Sep 13, 2011)

*Kragujevac*










by me


----------



## Serbian_Montenegrin (Sep 13, 2011)

*Rugovo valley, Metohija*










by me


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

Serbian_Montenegrin said:


> *Rugovo valley, Metohija*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Serbian nature is breathtaking! :cheers:


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

Belgrade metropolis


----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)

> *Koznik Fortress*
> 
> 
> > Koznik Fortress is a medieval castle in central Serbia, located 10 km northwest from the present day town of Brus, on a hillside of mountain Kopaonik, on the right bank in the upper flow of river Rasina. The castle was built on the top of a steep hill dominating the surrounding terrain on 920 m altitude.











http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/0/0c/Koznik_izgled2.jpg/800px-Koznik_izgled2.jpg​


----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)

> Koznik was probably built during the reign of Prince Lazar (1371-1389), as it traces the construction of the Moravian style characteristic of his rule, so that was raised in the same period as well as other findings (Krusevac, Prokuplje, Pirot). The sources are first mentioned in the charter of the monastery of Lavra Lazar of St. Athanasius on Mount Athos. The Charter is dated 08.08.1381. years and was made in the noble city Kozniku.












http://img843.imageshack.us/img843/4199/imgp5371.jpg​


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Maybe not so much on topic, but it's one of the hit songs of my childhood


----------



## Serbian_Montenegrin (Sep 13, 2011)

cinxxx said:


> Maybe not so much on topic, but it's one of the hit songs of my childhood


do you understand serbian language neighbor? 


*Perucac lake*









http://lh5.ggpht.com/_UgIS0aWi3sw/SuYIco2wpVI/AAAAAAAAAQw/u6TYi-K040A/s640/F1000012.JPG


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Serbian_Montenegrin said:


> do you understand serbian language neighbor?


Unfortunately, no, only some words. I have 2 Banatian ethnicities, Romanian and German. 
But I have many friends who do, and Serbian music is very popular in Banat, at every party or wedding you will hear it, even if the people involved are not Serbs.
:cheers:


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

Thumbs up cinxxx


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Subotica*



Mogambo said:


> Malo je deformisana usled spajanja panorame


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Subotica*



Mogambo said:


>


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Novi Sad*



Mogambo said:


>


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Novi Sad*



Mogambo said:


>


----------



## SokoX (Sep 22, 2009)

Our land.


----------



## Serbian_Montenegrin (Sep 13, 2011)

cinxxx said:


> Unfortunately, no, only some words. I have 2 Banatian ethnicities, Romanian and German.
> But I have many friends who do, and Serbian music is very popular in Banat, at every party or wedding you will hear it, even if the people involved are not Serbs.
> :cheers:



Aa ok. I speak german too. Verstehe sogar sehr sehr gut 

Liebe Grüsse




SokoX said:


> f_wGmO0DG9Q​Our land.


Super pesma pase uz thread.


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Beautiful images! Novi Sad, like Belgrade too, has a great position on Danube and a rich built heritage!


----------



## EUSERB (Nov 17, 2010)

I know that this is a photo thread and not a video one,but i think that more people should see this awesome video,i hope that you like it


----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)

> Due to its forest and surroundings, it was proclaimed to be the Special Nature Reserve.












http://dobarpogled.com/lovista/pescara2.jpg​


----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)

*Национални парк Фрушка Гора-National Park Frushka Gora(north-west Serbia)*










https://picasaweb.google.com/105736369121205830547/FruskaGoraUPotraziZaEvropskimJelenima#5570175083154063362​


----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)

*Вила Равне(Фрушка Гора)-Villa Ravne(Frushka Gora)*
A paradise for the former Yugoslavian high officials.











https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-hEnhfl1edIk/TU08rIrc8cI/AAAAAAAAE0w/yNNMfhJzL-E/s640/Letenka-Ravne%25252021.JPG​


----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)

*Напуштени каменолом(Фрушка Гора)-The abandoned quarry(Frushka Gora)*










https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-FiLFgSvoso4/TU08kQXow5I/AAAAAAAAE0w/IGG3cqrjswU/s800/Letenka-Ravne%25252015.JPG​


----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)

https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-YSInZlJ5COk/TU08bHPCkWI/AAAAAAAAE0w/i05Avncl0qE/s800/Letenka-Ravne%25252008.JPG​


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

awesome, beautiful photos from Serbia...:cheers2:


----------



## Dakaro (Nov 20, 2011)

Pajo10 said:


> Extra Video poseta!!


:yes: :cheers:


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

Linguine said:


> awesome, beautiful photos from Serbia...:cheers2:


:cheers:



Dakaro said:


> :yes: :cheers:



:cheers:


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Bg








http://www.tob.co.rs/img/photo/CF002478sajt.jpg


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

Tupolev154 said:


> Oh man... I have to visit Serbia again :lol:


Welcome :cheers:


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Novi Sad*










by wikipedia​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Belgrade*










http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1192253&page=34​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Belgrade*










http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1192253&page=33​


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Avala Tower - Avala








http://i1265.photobucket.com/albums/jj513/k1o2n3/IMG_0963.jpg


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Guys, I appreicate all these wonderful photos but I'll have to start to delete photos that are not properly sourced. You have to provide the names of the photographers or the direct links to the web sites that you got the photos from. Simply given the links to the photos is not acceptable. Thanks for your cooperation!


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Belgrade is amazing. Thank you guys for pictures!


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

You're welcome  YF hope mine credits are ok !?


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ Yours is good! kay:


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Today's banner


----------



## Konte (Oct 28, 2006)

YF, the erased photo was taken by me. It had my username in the lower right corner of the picture:


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Belgrade*











http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=88232340#post88232340​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Belgrade*










http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=88232238&postcount=48​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Belgrade*








http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=88232123#post88232123​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Belgrade*









http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=88232123#post88232123​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Belgrade*









http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=88232123#post88232123​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Belgrade*









http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=88232123#post88232123​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Smederevska Palanka*


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Smederevska Palanka*


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Smederevska Palanka*


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Smederevska Palanka*


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Smederevska Palanka*


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Smederevska Palanka*


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Smederevska Palanka*


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Smederevska Palanka*


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Vršac*


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Vršac*


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Vršac*


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Vršac*


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Vršac*


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Vršac*


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Jagodina*


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Smederevska Palanka*


----------



## EUSERB (Nov 17, 2010)

@poseta1,Nice pics,but try to show more of other cities and nature,especially Subotica,Novi Sad,Sremski Karlovci in the north,Belgrade in center or Prokletije,Kopaonik,Zlatibor,etc. mountains in the south,there are way to much pics of Vrsac and Jagodina,they are ok,but there is a lot of pics of them and they are not that ,,touristy,, compared to the places that i have counted.


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

EUSERB said:


> @poseta1,Nice pics,but try to show more of other cities and nature,especially Subotica,Novi Sad,Sremski Karlovci in the north,Belgrade in center or Prokletije,Kopaonik,Zlatibor,etc. mountains in the south,there are way to much pics of Vrsac and Jagodina,they are ok,but there is a lot of pics of them and they are not that ,,touristy,, compared to the places that i have counted.


Well Vrsac as well as Jagodina are beautiful cities. We have shown too much of Belgrade or Novi Sad. However there's no limit. Post anything you have counted, I'll enjoy watching


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Belgrade's ZOO*









http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1474924&page=4#post88364733​


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Belgrade









http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=88401192&postcount=101


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

Snowyyyy


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Užice*

*Serbian Hong Kong*









http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=88462491#post88462491​


----------



## emily hudson (Feb 12, 2012)

tejas lands in belgrade
exclusive pics

www.tejas-fighter-jet.blogspot.com


----------



## Buzda84 (Oct 7, 2010)

https://www.facebook.com/Meet.the.Serbs


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Smederevska Palanka*


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Smederevska Palanka*


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Smederevska Palanka*


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Smederevska Palanka*


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Smederevska Palanka*


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Kragujevac*


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Kragujevac*


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Kragujevac*


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Kragujevac*


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Kragujevac*


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Krupanj
Добропоточка црква - Парк Пресвете Богородице








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/39945552


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/39334709


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Šar Planina - Southern Serbia








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mybukit/4976876236/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Sombor 








http://www.flickr.com/photos/polexianurkin/5022155633/


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Đavolja Varoš








http://www.balkans.com/balkanstravelguru/index.php/home/serbia.html


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

bez_imena, cool pix


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

:cheers1:


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Ada Bridge - Belgrade


















by Mogambo


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Vršac*










http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1323913&page=9​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Vršac*










http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1323913&page=9​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Vršac*










http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1323913&page=9​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Vršac*










http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1323913&page=9​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Sremski Karlovci*










http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1323913&page=4​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Sremski Karlovci*










http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=394415​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Sremski Karlovci*










http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=394415&page=4​


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

poseta1 said:


> *Sremski Karlovci*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:cheers:


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4039613358/


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Sremski Karlovci








http://fotografijesrbije.blogspot.com/


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Medvednik








http://fotografijesrbije.blogspot.com/


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

http://fotografijesrbije.blogspot.com/


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Belgrade








by me


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Belgrade








by me


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

by me


----------



## Dakaro (Nov 20, 2011)

^^ Very nice photos from Belgrade, Bez imena! :cheers: :cheers:


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Belgrade*



Mogambo said:


>


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Požarevac*










http://www.pozarevac.rs/galerija-slika/​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Požarevac*










http://www.pozarevac.rs/galerija-slika/​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Požarevac*










http://www.pozarevac.rs/galerija-slika/​


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Belgrade








by me


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Belgrade


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

^^ great!


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Aranđelovac*










http://bizlife.rs/vest.asp?id=27044&n=Aranđelovac-dobio-uslužno-informativni-centar-​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Čačak*


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Čačak*


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Čačak*


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Čačak*










http://www.panoramio.com/user/974482/tags/Čačak​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Inđija*










http://www.dominomagazin.com/gallery/13323/40301/stil/prvi-autlet-u-srbiji​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Inđija*










http://www.dominomagazin.com/gallery/13323/40301/stil/prvi-autlet-u-srbiji​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Inđija*










http://www.dominomagazin.com/gallery/13323/40301/stil/prvi-autlet-u-srbiji​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Inđija*










http://www.dominomagazin.com/gallery/13323/40301/stil/prvi-autlet-u-srbiji​


----------



## Johnoo1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Thanks for the pictures of your country . When I visit I will now be able to see some places I never knew so it makes a difference to people who want to come there


----------



## Dakaro (Nov 20, 2011)

Inđija looks very nice! :cheers:


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Zlatibor


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)




----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Belgrade








by me


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Belgrade








by me


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Zlatibor








images.travelpod.com


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Western Serbia








http://serbianempire.files.wordpress.com/2009/06/drina-river.jpg?w=1024&h=765


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Eddy Grant and his great song about Serbian capital from 1998.*





​


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

very nice


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

italiano_pellicano said:


> very nice


:cheers:


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Bez_imena said:


>


breathtakingly beautiful...:cheers2:


----------



## Todorovic (Aug 6, 2008)

Median, Nis,


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

poseta1 said:


> *Eddy Grant and his great song about Serbian capital from 1998.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This video is not available in your country hno:
Good thing there are proxy sites


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

cinxxx said:


> This video is not available in your country hno:
> Good thing there are proxy sites


Guess it has something to do with stupid ACTA? :bash::bash::bash:


BTW, :cheers: mate


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

Do you like Bregović, Kusturica, Balkanika... music, beer, 24 hours to dance and have fun? Then be ready and come to* GUČA trumpet festival*! Every summer in western Serbia :cheers: A piece of the atmosphere. Be one of over 600 000 visitors


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Monastery Ravanica*

Serbian orthodox monastery from the 14th cen










http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1505400&page=3​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Eastern Serbia*

Near Bor town










http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1505400&page=3​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Eastern Serbia*

Near Bor town










http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1505400&page=3​


----------



## geronimo_rs (Jun 27, 2006)

Dakaro said:


> Inđija looks very nice! :cheers:


Actually, that was outlet shopping center near Inđija.


----------



## MG|Loznica| (Jun 17, 2012)




----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Today's banner


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

*Info*



This summer Belgrade will host a big music festival Belgrade Calling, which will be held from 27 to 30 June. The spectacle will be held at Belgrade's most prominent event location, beautiful park Usce next to confluence of two big rivers, Danube and Sava...


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Vrnjacka Banja








http://www.tt-group.net/photos/v/Crkva-Vrnjacka-Banja/


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

http://www.tt-group.net/photos/v/Crkva-Vrnjacka-Banja/


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Belgrade


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

New Belgrade


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Fenek monastery








http://commondatastorage.googleapis.com/static.panoramio.com/photos/original/209758.jpg


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Lake Zlatarsko

IMG_1089-2 von Marcco auf Flickr


----------



## Todorovic (Aug 6, 2008)

Belgrade undergroung,


----------



## Todorovic (Aug 6, 2008)

Music fountain on Tashmaidan park,


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Nice pictures _Serbia-Montenegro-RS _ :cheers2:


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

*Exit Festival* 2012 - Novi Sad


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/exitfestival/


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/exitfestival/


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/exitfestival/


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/exitfestival/


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Stara Planina*


DSC_0169 von Ivan Manic auf Flickr​

DSC_0149 von Ivan Manic auf Flickr​


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

awesome landscape shots...:cheers2:


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Belgrade


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Belgrade


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Belgrade


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Belgrade


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Belgrade


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Belgrade


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Belgrade


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Belgrade


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Sombor​*

Sombor von Miklos Rabi auf Flickr​


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Belgrade


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Belgrade


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Belgrade


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Belgrade


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Belgrade


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Belgrade


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Belgrade


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Novi Sad

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/vladygark/view/491032/


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/vladygark/view/490729/


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/vladygark/view/490730/


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Novi Sad

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/vladygark/view/491034/


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Belgrade








http://www.flickr.com/photos/vukasinaleksic/


----------



## asparuh88 (Aug 27, 2009)

Remind me Rotherdam  Nice!


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Belgrade








http://yankee-in-belgrade.blogspot.com/


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Belgrade








by Arnorian&CrazySerb


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Sombor








Dusko Opacic


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Sombor








Dusko Opacic


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Senta








BALÁS ISTVÁN


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Senta








Gyula Sápi


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Pancevo








popzeljko


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Nis


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Nis


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

awesome, beautiful photos from Serbia...:cheers:


----------



## exhaustor58 (Aug 15, 2012)

Hi all everyone.I'm living in Serbia.Serbia's very beautiful.


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Sremski Karlovci


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Bela Crkva








Uljmanski


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Novi Sad








by me


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Novi Sad








by me


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Belgrade








http://www.zeptermuseum.rs/o-zgradi


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

http://www.zeptermuseum.rs/o-zgradi


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Belgrade








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/53107910


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Kopaonik








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/49813793


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Jajinci








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/45285315


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Smederevo








http://www.panoramio.com/photo_explorer#user=536526&with_photo_id=53312266&order=date_desc


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Valjevo








http://static.panoramio.com/photos/large/53312266.jpg


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Ram fortress








http://www.panoramio.com/photo_expl...photo_id=51035087&order=date_desc&user=536526


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Valjevo








http://www.panoramio.com/photo_explorer#user=536526&with_photo_id=54491483&order=date_desc


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

New Belgrade


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Belgrade


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Kragujevac








Zoran Kovačević


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Zoran Kovačević


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Zemun








http://zivotic.com/photo/fin/d200_10/d200_06496.jpg


----------



## Dakaro (Nov 20, 2011)

^^ Great photos from serbian cities! :cheers2:


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Vrsac








Vlada Marinković


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Tara mountain








http://www.bajinabasta.com/bbportal/main/mountain/photos/graph/tesic/ljubisa_tesic_tara8.jpg


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Ub








tvrdjava333


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Jadovnik


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Mokra Gora


View from the lookout von Goxxy auf Flickr


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

Last year I was in Serbia in Shumadia region it is very beautiful there!


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

here is one photo of that region








http://storage.futubra.com/source/90481.jpg


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Belgrade


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Belgrade


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

_NG Best of August 2012_

A house in the middle of the Drina River near the town of Bajina Basta, Serbia


----------



## 970467 (May 25, 2012)

Bez_imena said:


> http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/vladygark/view/490729/


Is that a dollar sign on top of the left building?:nuts:


----------



## EUSERB (Nov 17, 2010)

nope,its a logo of Vojvodina bank (i think..)


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Belgrade








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/75636678


----------



## Todorovic (Aug 6, 2008)




----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Belgrade


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Belgrade








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/10689865


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Sremski Karlovci








http://www.karlovci.org.rs/ruta.html


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Sremski Karlovci








http://www.karlovci.org.rs/ruta.html


----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)

*Манастир Св. Николе-Коршумлија(Monastery St. Nicholas- Kursumlija, central Serbia), built 1168 by Grand Prince Stefan Nemanja(founder of greatest Serbian royal family-Nemanjici(8 Kings and 2 Tsar(Emperors) of Serbia and have family roots in Bulgaria, Byzantine, Russia, Germany, Austria etc.)*

Architectural it's combination of Byzantine and "Roman" influence and it's beginning of medieval Serbian architecture school-Rashka school.










http://www.tokursumlija.rs/data/images/crkva_sv._nikole_6.jpg​


----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)

http://www.tokursumlija.rs/data/images/crkva_sv._nikole_3.jpg​


----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)

http://www.tokursumlija.rs/data/images/crkva_sv._nikole_7.jpg​


----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)

http://www.tokursumlija.rs/data/images/crkva_sv._nikole_10.jpg​


----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)

*Lukovska spa-near Korsumlija*










http://www.superodmor.rs/data/users/0/0/6/6174/fotonagrada/Lukovska-banjapogled-s-900m-n.v.s--vidikovca-crkve-Sv-Djordje-1282214046.jpg​


----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)

http://margomed.rs/wp-content/uploads/2012/06/Lukovska-banja-001a.jpg​


----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)

http://www.novosti.rs/upload/images/2011//13/2601j/tur-poklanjamo.jpg​


----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)

http://oglasinainternetu.com/uploads/oglasi121-d75ba73cdb.jpg​


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Jadovnik mountain


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*Strem, Srbija*


Colors of spring by Katarina 2353, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*Strem, Srbija*


Rendezvous by Katarina 2353, on Flickr


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Lazarev Canyon, Eastern Serbia*










source: http://www.aroundserbia.com/wp/lazarev-kanjon/


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Kopren, South Eastern Serbia*










source: http://www.aroundserbia.com/wp/vodopadi-kopren/


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Belgrade








blic.rs


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Belgrade








http://www.panoramio.com/photo_expl...hoto_id=79532940&order=date_desc&user=1894587


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

New Belgrade


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

fabulous photos from Serbia...:cheers2:


----------



## Todorovic (Aug 6, 2008)

*Bujanovacka banja*

Bujanovacka banja, (Bujanovacka spa) South of Serbia,


----------



## tigot (Jun 8, 2010)

*BELGRADE, bulevar Kralja Aleksandra*


Shiny but not polished by tigot, on Flickr


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Zemun








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5846503556/in/set-72157629170893894/


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Belgrade








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5845943481/sizes/l/in/set-72157629170893894/


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5845941581/in/set-72157629170893894


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5845941673/sizes/l/in/set-72157629170893894/


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)




----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)




----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Stara Planina Mountain, Eastern Serbia (2.168 m)*










source: http://www.plagosus.net/blog/life/trip/stara-planina-i-novi-hotel-za-prave-ljubitelje-prirode/


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Stara Planina, Eastern Serbia*



















source: http://laucala.photoshelter.com/image/I0000XIGptEaZLI8


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Zlatibor, Western Serbia*


Zlatibor panorama von Katarina 2353 auf Flickr


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Ovčar-Kablar gorge, Western Serbia*


Many miles in a few pixels - Ovcar-Kablar gorge von Katarina 2353 auf Flickr


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Zlatibor*


Zlatibor sa Tornika von cirko auf Flickr


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Zlatibor*


Zlatibor sa Tornika von cirko auf Flickr


----------



## Valjevka (Oct 6, 2012)

Valjevo, West Serbia


----------



## Valjevka (Oct 6, 2012)

West Serbia


----------



## tigot (Jun 8, 2010)

Smederevo


Untitled by tigot, on Flickr


----------



## tigot (Jun 8, 2010)

Smederevo


Untitled by tigot, on Flickr


----------



## Čaki1 (Mar 14, 2013)

Kosovska Mitrovica











by me


----------



## Čaki1 (Mar 14, 2013)

UNESCO Monastery Visoki Dečani











by me


----------



## Eeeee (Jan 14, 2012)

Golubinci


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

stunning aerial shot....thanks Eeeee. :cheers:


----------



## vfrka1 (Dec 27, 2009)

wonderful as always!


----------



## EUSERB (Nov 17, 2010)

Subotica,north Serbia










*not my photo,found it on facebook


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

Novi Sad by me


Novi Sad (1) by Fotoperfect Photography by Luka, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

Sirogojno by me


Zlatibor Hills - Cirogojno by Fotoperfect Photography by Luka, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

Zlatibor


Like on a palm of a hand - Please view on black (press "L") by Katarina 2353, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

Zaltibor


Uros Petrovic - Flight Over The Waving Highlands by Uros Petrovic, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

Snow in Subotica


State Of Emergency IV [2012] by FSUBF, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

Subotica Sunset


Radiša Živković - In the air tonight by Radisa Zivkovic, on Flickr


----------



## tigot (Jun 8, 2010)

*BELGRADE*


Untitled by tigot, on Flickr


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

*Info*


----------



## tigot (Jun 8, 2010)

*Topola, Sumadija region, Serbia*


Oplenac surroundings, Topola, Šumadija by tigot, on Flickr


----------



## Čaki1 (Mar 14, 2013)

nice :cheers:


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Belgrade








By Slobodan Siridzanski


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Belgrade








By Slobodan Siridzanski


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Belgrade








By Slobodan Siridzanski


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

By Slobodan Siridzanski


----------



## Čaki1 (Mar 14, 2013)

Drina river


----------



## Čaki1 (Mar 14, 2013)

Drina canyon


----------



## Čaki1 (Mar 14, 2013)

Drina canyon


----------



## Čaki1 (Mar 14, 2013)

Šar Planina near Štrpce


----------



## Čaki1 (Mar 14, 2013)

Sopotnica


----------



## Čaki1 (Mar 14, 2013)

Sopotnica waterfalls


----------



## Čaki1 (Mar 14, 2013)

Ovčar-Kablar Gorge










by Katarina Stefanović


----------



## Čaki1 (Mar 14, 2013)

Krstac










by Elko


----------



## Čaki1 (Mar 14, 2013)

Splavovi, Sava river, Belgrade









by Marko Cvejić


----------



## Čaki1 (Mar 14, 2013)

Sava river, Belgrade


----------



## Čaki1 (Mar 14, 2013)

Ćelije lake near Kruševac


----------



## Čaki1 (Mar 14, 2013)

Gruža lake near Kragujevac


----------



## Čaki1 (Mar 14, 2013)

Kragujevac


----------



## Čaki1 (Mar 14, 2013)

Kragujevac









by Slavoljub Radojević


----------



## Čaki1 (Mar 14, 2013)

Kragujevac


----------



## Čaki1 (Mar 14, 2013)

Kragujevac


----------



## Čaki1 (Mar 14, 2013)

Zlatar lake


----------



## Čaki1 (Mar 14, 2013)

Ovčar-Kablar


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Dont forget to credit the photos you posting, Caki


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

lepa srbija!!!


----------



## Čaki1 (Mar 14, 2013)

Boyshow said:


> lepa srbija!!!


Hvala, dobro došao :cheers1:





christos-greece said:


> ^^ Dont forget to credit the photos you posting, Caki


All from FB



Zlatibor









Source: Flickr
Photo: Svetlana Perić


----------



## Čaki1 (Mar 14, 2013)

Drina river









panoramio.com
Photo: Владан Шћекић


----------



## Čaki1 (Mar 14, 2013)

Griffon Vulture









Source: Flickr
Photo: Jaroslav Pap


----------



## Čaki1 (Mar 14, 2013)

Danube @Iron Gate / Djerdap NP









Photo: Mackovic


----------



## Čaki1 (Mar 14, 2013)

Golubac fortress









Photo: Vladimir Toskic


----------



## Čaki1 (Mar 14, 2013)

Cave Monastery Savina


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

stunning series of photos from Serbia....thanks Caki. :cheers:


----------



## Čaki1 (Mar 14, 2013)

FB


----------



## Čaki1 (Mar 14, 2013)

Linguine said:


> stunning series of photos from Serbia....thanks Caki. :cheers:


Oh thank you Linguine :cheers2:


Šar Planina NP


----------



## Čaki1 (Mar 14, 2013)

Happy Vidovdan day too all Serb's and Montenegrin's :cheers:


Gazimestan on Vidovdan (28 Jun), @Kosovo historic battlefield


----------



## Čaki1 (Mar 14, 2013)

Smederevo fortress @Danube

















https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/396954_344895065526791_308852955_n.jpg


----------



## Čaki1 (Mar 14, 2013)

Monastery of Peć (UNESCO)

















Photography by Mihajlo Pribišević


----------



## Čaki1 (Mar 14, 2013)

Ribarice lake









https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/524071_440968875919409_2027461180_n.jpg


----------



## Čaki1 (Mar 14, 2013)

Glediće mountains / Šumadija









by DM


----------



## Čaki1 (Mar 14, 2013)

Devil Town


----------



## Čaki1 (Mar 14, 2013)

Rugovo


----------



## Čaki1 (Mar 14, 2013)

Drina Canyon










Photography by Nacionalniparktara


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

Mnogo lepa!!! :cheers:


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

Čaki;104663538 said:


> Hvala, dobro došao :cheers1:
> 
> Hvala ti, i drago mi je


----------



## Čaki1 (Mar 14, 2013)

Boyshow said:


> Mnogo lepa!!! :cheers:


Oh, thank you very much again. :cheers2:



Boyshow said:


> Hvala ti, i drago mi je


I nama. 


Palić lake near Subotica










Photography by Verona V.P.


----------



## Čaki1 (Mar 14, 2013)

Danube river










Photography by Tatjana B.


----------



## Čaki1 (Mar 14, 2013)

Proketije









Wiki


----------



## Čaki1 (Mar 14, 2013)

Monastery Ravanica (14th cent.)


----------



## Čaki1 (Mar 14, 2013)

Oplenac church in Topola / Šumadija









Photo:Suvajac


----------



## Čaki1 (Mar 14, 2013)

Near Niš










Извор | Source: Svetla Srbije
Photo: Miroslav Jeremić


----------



## Čaki1 (Mar 14, 2013)

Jadovnik Mountain










Извор | Source: Svetla Srbije 
Photo:Vladimir Mijailovic


----------



## Čaki1 (Mar 14, 2013)

Village Svračkovo










Извор | Source: Svetla Srbije 
Photo:Miso Boskovic


----------



## Čaki1 (Mar 14, 2013)

Sopotnica










Photography by Novica


----------



## Čaki1 (Mar 14, 2013)

Photo: Milija Dikić


----------



## Čaki1 (Mar 14, 2013)

Perucac










Photo: Milija Dikić


----------



## Čaki1 (Mar 14, 2013)

Vlasina lake


----------



## Čaki1 (Mar 14, 2013)

Vojvodina


----------



## Čaki1 (Mar 14, 2013)

Photography by Igor Nikolčević


----------



## Čaki1 (Mar 14, 2013)

Drina river


















Photo: Nenad Maric


----------



## Čaki1 (Mar 14, 2013)

Sopotnica










Photography by Milija Dikić


----------



## Čaki1 (Mar 14, 2013)

Perućac lake










Photo: Milenko Josipović


----------



## Čaki1 (Mar 14, 2013)

Bor lake


----------



## Čaki1 (Mar 14, 2013)

Near Majdanpek


----------



## Čaki1 (Mar 14, 2013)

Gornja Trešnjica










JAT Privredna avijacija


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Iron Gates (Đerdap), Eastern Serbia*


Djerdapska klisura von Djoledjodjo auf Flickr


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Danube, Eastern Serbia*


Danubian sea von NoleNS_80 auf Flickr


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Jadovnik, SW Serbia*


Unbenannt von NoleNS_80 auf Flickr


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K (May 15, 2008)

...


----------



## Čaki1 (Mar 14, 2013)

Monastery Ljubovija (15 cent.)


----------



## Čaki1 (Mar 14, 2013)

Ćuprija










JAT Privredna avijacija


----------



## IVAN_KG (Apr 9, 2008)

^^Ćuprija


----------



## Čaki1 (Mar 14, 2013)




----------



## Čaki1 (Mar 14, 2013)

Zlatibor mountains










by Miodrag Bogdanović


----------



## Čaki1 (Mar 14, 2013)

Zlatibor










Photography by Vuk Piper


----------



## Čaki1 (Mar 14, 2013)

Vojvodina


----------



## Čaki1 (Mar 14, 2013)

Smederevo fortress, built in 1428


----------



## Čaki1 (Mar 14, 2013)

Ravna Gora


----------



## Čaki1 (Mar 14, 2013)

Lake of Zavoje, near Pirot


----------



## Čaki1 (Mar 14, 2013)

Babin zub (Grandmother tooth), Eastern Serbia


----------



## Čaki1 (Mar 14, 2013)

"Devil's stone" (Vražji kamen), near Trgovište


----------



## Čaki1 (Mar 14, 2013)

Temštica canyon










Source: Svetla Srbije
Photo: Biserka Kos


----------



## Čaki1 (Mar 14, 2013)

UNESCO's Monstery Patriarchate of Peć, Metohija (13/14 cent.)

Holiest Monastery of Serbian nation









www.kosovo.net


Serbian dance from Peć (Tekla voda na valove)


----------



## Čaki1 (Mar 14, 2013)

UNESCO's Monastery Bogorodica Ljeviška of Prizren, built in 1306 by Serbian king Milutin


----------



## Čaki1 (Mar 14, 2013)

Prizren, Metohija

Under kingdom of Serbia Prizren was capital till 1345 under emperor Uroš IV.Dušan









http://img829.imageshack.us/img829/2259/3iv6.jp
View on old city of Prizren from medivel fortress of emperor Dušan






Old Serbian dance from Prizren


----------



## Čaki1 (Mar 14, 2013)

Metohija region around Đakovica


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Uvac river, Western Serbia*










source: https://picasaweb.google.com/106920268436846496230


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Kladovo, Eastern Serbia*










source: https://picasaweb.google.com/107169775941489887523


----------



## Čaki1 (Mar 14, 2013)

Miruša waterfalls


----------



## Čaki1 (Mar 14, 2013)

Siga waterfall, Kučevo area


----------



## Čaki1 (Mar 14, 2013)

Mokra Gora










Photo: Dragan Bosnić


----------



## Čaki1 (Mar 14, 2013)

Green Drina river


















Photo: Nenad Maric


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Monastery Krushedol \ Монастырь Крушедол*










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3952360/


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Smederevo Fortress \ Смедеревская крепость*










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3894022/


----------



## Meradija (Jul 24, 2013)

*Stari Slankamen *


----------



## Meradija (Jul 24, 2013)

*Stari Slankamen *


----------



## Meradija (Jul 24, 2013)

*Subotica*


----------



## Meradija (Jul 24, 2013)

*Obrež,Vojvodina*


----------



## Meradija (Jul 24, 2013)

Vrdnik


----------



## Meradija (Jul 24, 2013)

Vrdnik


----------



## Meradija (Jul 24, 2013)

Srbpbran


----------



## Meradija (Jul 24, 2013)

Srbobran


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Kopaonik








http://www.pravobl.com/novi/kopaonicka-skola-prirodnog-prava-od-12-17-12-2013-godine/


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Манастир Манасија\Manastir Manasija*​









http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/%D1%81%D0%B5%D1%80%D0%B1%D0%B8%D1%8F/users/ValjaBG/view/422039?page=3&search_author=ValjaBG&how=week&type=image


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Russian church in the Serbian village of Gornji Adrovats*​









http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/%D1%81%D0%B5%D1%80%D0%B1%D0%B8%D1%8F/users/ValjaBG/view/514263?page=12&search_author=ValjaBG&how=week&type=image


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Божица\Božica *​









http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/%D1%81%D0%B5%D1%80%D0%B1%D0%B8%D1%8F/users/ValjaBG/view/528175?page=12&search_author=ValjaBG&how=week&type=image


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*By Nena Lazic*

*Stara Planina, Mt. Midžor / SE Serbia*










source: http://www.panoramio.com/photo/87525009


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

Perućac, Western Serbia










source: http://www.panoramio.com/photo/90359926


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

Šar Planina, Southern Serbia











source: http://www.panoramio.com/photo/11632902


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

Gora region, Southern Serbia










source: http://www.panoramio.com/photo/7945601


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

Šar Planina II










source: http://www.panoramio.com/photo/7777660


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Kopaonik, Southern Serbia*










source: http://www.panoramio.com/photo/83837803


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Prokletije, SW Serbia*










source: http://www.panoramio.com/photo/60503009


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Tara Mountains, Western Serbia*


Tara - Predov Krst von neshomare auf Flickr


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Tara II*


Tara - Predov Krst von neshomare auf Flickr


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Western Morava, Central Serbia*


Ovcar-Kablar George Landscape of Exceptional Features Photo Dragan Bosnic von IUCNweb auf Flickr


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Sopotnica, Western Serbia*


sopotnica 2  von Mirko Sredojevic auf Flickr


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Belgrade
*


Hram Sv Sava  von Mirko Sredojevic auf Flickr


----------



## Todorovic (Aug 6, 2008)

Gardoška kula


----------



## Todorovic (Aug 6, 2008)

Kopaonik, decembar 2013


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Ivo Andrić;109424249 said:


> *Western Morava, Central Serbia*
> 
> 
> Ovcar-Kablar George Landscape of Exceptional Features Photo Dragan Bosnic von IUCNweb auf Flickr


This sort of landscapes remember me the intact nature scenes from Rahan comics.


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

*Winter landscape in Grabovica​*







https://scontent-a-cdg.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/936635_615698661817185_423865783_n.jpg​


----------



## WWW king (Feb 19, 2013)

Perućac lake, Western Serbia


----------



## WWW king (Feb 19, 2013)

Belgrade (Ada Ciganlija)


----------



## Сербон (Oct 17, 2011)

Sombor


----------



## Сербон (Oct 17, 2011)

Vrsac


----------



## Сербон (Oct 17, 2011)

Vrsac








Milos Savic


----------



## Сербон (Oct 17, 2011)

Kragujevac









Darinka Maljevic


----------



## Сербон (Oct 17, 2011)

Belgrade


----------



## Сербон (Oct 17, 2011)

Belgrade fortress


----------



## Сербон (Oct 17, 2011)

Zrenjanin


----------



## Сербон (Oct 17, 2011)

Sombor


----------



## Сербон (Oct 17, 2011)

Zemun


----------



## Сербон (Oct 17, 2011)

Petrovaradin


----------



## Сербон (Oct 17, 2011)

Subotica


----------



## Сербон (Oct 17, 2011)




----------



## Сербон (Oct 17, 2011)




----------



## Сербон (Oct 17, 2011)

Constantine Imperator, born in Nis, more than 1700 years ago


----------



## Сербон (Oct 17, 2011)

Square(If you can name it square, more oval) in Pozega


----------



## Сербон (Oct 17, 2011)

Slano Kopovo


----------



## Сербон (Oct 17, 2011)

Mountain Tara, Kaludjerske Bare


----------



## Сербон (Oct 17, 2011)

Zasavica - Special nature reserve


----------



## Prolaznik Slucajni (Sep 10, 2010)

Bez_imena said:


> Kopaonik
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kopaonik is the best :cheers:


----------



## WWW king (Feb 19, 2013)

Belgrade - Sava river


----------



## WWW king (Feb 19, 2013)

Dabube river, Golubac - Republic of Serbia


----------



## WWW king (Feb 19, 2013)

Zemun,Belgrade - Serbia

Photography by Milan Uljmansk


----------



## WWW king (Feb 19, 2013)

Uvac, Serbia 

Photo: The Yellow Truck Travel


----------



## WWW king (Feb 19, 2013)

Perućac lake - Serbia


----------



## EUSERB (Nov 17, 2010)

Rashka oblast,southwestern Serbia










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/39151283?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## Krajisnik1 (Jul 6, 2011)

*Petrovaradin
*

Petrovaradin by NoleNS_80, on Flickr


----------



## Krajisnik1 (Jul 6, 2011)

*Zlatar Lake*

Zlatar Lake by NoleNS_80, on Flickr


----------



## Krajisnik1 (Jul 6, 2011)

*Raška oblast*

Maglić i Volujak by NoleNS_80, on Flickr


----------



## Krajisnik1 (Jul 6, 2011)

*Golubac*

Forteresse de Golubac by Torzka, on Flickr


----------



## Krajisnik1 (Jul 6, 2011)

*Palić*

Long exposure by Dr_Beat, on Flickr


----------



## Аполон (Sep 11, 2014)

National Theatre - Belgrade


----------



## Аполон (Sep 11, 2014)

Confluence of the Sava river into the Danube - Belgrade


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

I love Serbia ...great country. :cheers:

Greetings from Slovakia.


----------



## Аполон (Sep 11, 2014)

Thank you, you are welcome!


----------



## EUSERB (Nov 17, 2010)

*Southwestern Serbia*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/48397534?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## Krajisnik1 (Jul 6, 2011)

*Suva Planina*

Sokolov Kamen i Trem, Suva Planina by AdiGabi., on Flickr


----------



## EUSERB (Nov 17, 2010)

*Gazivode lake,southern Serbia*


----------



## EUSERB (Nov 17, 2010)

*Southwestern Serbia*









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/44000740?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## EUSERB (Nov 17, 2010)

*Lazarica church (1378) ,Krusevac,Central Serbia*









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/103366757?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## Аполон (Sep 11, 2014)

Stara planina (Old mountain) - Serbia


----------



## Аполон (Sep 11, 2014)

Uvac 








https://www.facebook.com/pages/Рашка-област-Raška-region/576834185754949?hc_location=timeline


----------



## Аполон (Sep 11, 2014)

БЕОГРАД - BELGRADE

Helikopteri - parada by marex1980, on Flickr

Untitled by pavlemv, on Flickr

Belgrade Victor by mladencoko, on Flickr

Kalemegdan Belgrade by Milos Gizdovski, on Flickr

pre olympic training Belgrade, Serbia by tantorzemun, on Flickr

View from Zemun by tantorzemun, on Flickr

Some view isn't it? by SomethingSomethingPhotography, on Flickr


----------



## EUSERB (Nov 17, 2010)

*Belgrade
*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13017903923/









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...545.1073741846.100002154834528&type=3&theater


----------



## Аполон (Sep 11, 2014)

Belgrade, Serbia 16.10.2014.


----------



## beli85 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## beli85 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## Аполон (Sep 11, 2014)

Avala tower (Belgrade) 204,5 m








by Dušan Stojančević


----------



## Аполон (Sep 11, 2014)

*Belgrade*


















































































https://www.facebook.com/serbiatourism


----------



## EUSERB (Nov 17, 2010)

Kosovska Mitrovica,south Serbia









https://vk.com/feed?z=photo-59225_345137128/wall-59225_25783


----------



## Аполон (Sep 11, 2014)

Belgrade


----------



## Bojan038 (Oct 24, 2014)

Priština


----------



## EUSERB (Nov 17, 2010)

*Drina river,near Tara mountain,west Serbia*









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/95815117?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Kopaonik








http://www.mediteraneo.rs/


----------



## EUSERB (Nov 17, 2010)

(also) *Kopaonik,south Serbia*




























https://vk.com/republika_srbija


----------



## EUSERB (Nov 17, 2010)

A video,not a picture,but I have to show it.


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

BELGRADE








http://www.dreamtour-bg.com/view689


----------



## Аполон (Sep 11, 2014)

*BELGRADE, SERBIA*

*Zeleni Venac*








*Nebojša Miletić*


*Belgrade Fair, Ada bridge, Novi Beograd (New Belgrade)*








*Goran Matijević*


*Suburban railway station Karađorđev park*








*Goran Matijević*


----------



## Krajisnik1 (Jul 6, 2011)

*Šar planina, Kosovo* *& Metochia*










source: http://www.panoramio.com/photo/16699900


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Belgrade by night*









Belgrade by night by Vagelis Pikoulas, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Fireworks, Belgrade*









Sans titre by Radomir Bojic, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Belgrade at blue hour*









Belgrade at blue hour by Vagelis Pikoulas, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Belgrade*









Belgrade city by Radomir Bojic, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Fireworks, Belgrade*









Belgrade by Radomir Bojic, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset at Danube river*









Moments by Radomir Bojic, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Belgrade*









Fast forward by Radomir Bojic, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*New Belgrade*









New Belgrade by Radomir Bojic, sur Flickr


----------



## rajko. (May 16, 2015)

*View from Trem (1 810 m), Suva planina, near the city of Nis.*
On the Porch by Milos Golubovic, on Flickr


----------



## Guajojó (Oct 16, 2015)

Nice shots!!!kay:


----------



## Dulene-Kragujevac (Sep 25, 2016)

Smederevo fortress @Danube river


----------



## Dulene-Kragujevac (Sep 25, 2016)

Dulene, the Dulenka river gorge, Gledic mountains


----------



## Dulene-Kragujevac (Sep 25, 2016)

Dulene, Dulenka river valley, near city of Kragujevac


----------



## Dulene-Kragujevac (Sep 25, 2016)

Pančevo city









by me


----------



## Elster (Oct 17, 2013)

Nevena Uzurov - Petkovica by Nevena Uzurov, on Flickr


----------



## Elster (Oct 17, 2013)

Storm And Peace by diMMilan PHOTOGRAPHY, on Flickr


----------



## Elster (Oct 17, 2013)

Serbia by playing around, on Flickr


----------



## Elster (Oct 17, 2013)

panorama from Rudnik by Dragan Gucunski, on Flickr


----------



## Elster (Oct 17, 2013)

Roadtrip Croatia to Serbia5 by Lamin Kivelä, on Flickr


----------



## Elster (Oct 17, 2013)

Vineyards by Katarina Stefanović, on Flickr


----------



## Elster (Oct 17, 2013)

Tičije polje, Jadovnik, Srbija by Igor Konatar, on Flickr


----------



## Сербон (Oct 17, 2011)

Subotica | Суботица


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2016)

*Church of the Virgin Mary, Studenica Monastery*


Church of the Virgin Mary, Studenica Monastery, Serbia by Paul McClure, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2016)

*Sveta Petka Church*, Belgrade


Sveta Petka Church, in Kalemegdan, Belgrade, Serbia by Alan Hilditch, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2016)

*Beograd | Belgrade*


Uros Petrovic - Belgrade by Uros Petrovic, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2016)

*Novi Sad*


Novi Sad by Aleksandar Milutinović, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2016)

Novi Sad centar by Aleksandar Milutinović, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2016)

Petrovaradinska tvrdjava Novi Sad by Aleksandar Milutinović, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2016)

Bulevar Oslobodjenja Novi Sad by Aleksandar Milutinović, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2016)

Novo Naselje by Aleksandar Milutinović, on Flickr


----------



## EAUSERB (Sep 28, 2015)

*Danube in Novi Sad*









http://www.pravda.rs/2017/01/12/vanredna-odbrana-u-novom-sadu-stvorio-se-ledeni-cep-na-dunavu-foto/


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*A crayfish in Izubra river, nature park Golija*










By me.


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Sopoćani monastery (XIII century), UNESCO World Heritage Site*










By me.


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Cerak Vinogradi, Belgrade*










By me.


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Natural History Center of Serbia, Svilajnac*










By me.


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Belgrade*










_*By me.*_


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Gostuša, Pirot District, Southern and Eastern Serbia*

Also known as the stone village.









Photo: serbia.com


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Vršac, South Banat District, Vojvodina*


Roofs under the snow by Boris Stefanovic, on Flickr


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Palić, North Bačka District, Vojvodina*


Twiligt Time by bhorwat, on Flickr


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Zlatibor mountain, Zlatibor District, Šumadija and Western Serbia
*

Zlatibor mornings <3 by Mladen Zarkovic, on Flickr


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Deliblato Sands, South Banat District, Vojvodina
*

Deliblatska peščara by Petkovic Boris, on Wikimedia


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Prskalo Waterfall in Winter, Pomoravlje District, Šumadija and Western Serbia
*

03-Maja Stosic - Waterfall Prskalo by Maja Stosic, on Wikimedia


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Zasavica Special Nature Reserve, Srem District, Vojvodina*


Zasavica by Snowyns, on Wikimedia


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Sjenica Lake, Zlatibor District, Šumadija and Western Serbia*



> A detail of Uvac (Sjenica) Lake, one of three lakes in Uvac Special Nature Reserve.



Trag by Vladimir Mijailović, on Wikimedia


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Taor Springs, Kolubara District, Šumadija and Western Serbia*


Taorska vrela by Vera Bukvic, on Wikimedia


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Đavolja Varoš, Toplica District, Southern and Eastern Serbia*


Ђавоља Варош by Надица Гавриловић, on Wikimedia


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Autumn in Košutnjak Park, Belgrade District, Belgrade*



> Košutnjak is a park-forest and urban neighborhood of Belgrade, the capital of Serbia. It is divided between in the municipalities of Čukarica (upper and central parts) and Rakovica (lower part).



Jesen u Košutnjaku Autumn in Košutnjak by Petkovic Boris, on Wikimedia


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Carska Bara Special Nature Reserve, Central Banat District, Vojvodina*


Lepote Carske bare by Miljana Djukic, on Wikimedia


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Carska Bara Special Nature Reserve, Central Banat District, Vojvodina*


PRERIJA by OLUJIC, on Wikimedia


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Uvac Special Nature Reserve, Zlatibor District, Šumadija and Western Serbia*


Selo Bukovik by Vladimir Mijailović, on Wikimedia


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*National Bank Building, Belgrade District, Belgrade*


Народна банка Србије by Tim A. Bruening, on Flickr


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Golubac Fortress, Braničevo District, Southern and Eastern Serbia*


магла над Дунавом 3 by Zoran Radisavljević, on Flickr


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Pametnik Memorial Ossuary, Pirot District, Southern and Eastern Serbia*



> Pametnik in Dimitrovgrad is the common grave of Bulgarian and Serbian troops murderder each other on the hill Neškovo 24, November 1885, during the Serbo-Bulgarian war.



Morning on the hill Neškovo by Stefan Pavić, on Flickr


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Bridge on Sjenica Lake, Zlatibor District, Šumadija and Western Serbia*



> Uvac Special Nature Reserve, a suspension bridge on lake Uvac (Sjenica) near the village of Družiniće close to the camp in Previne.



In the mirror of the river Uvac by Vladimir Mijailović, on Wikimedia


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Zrenjanin City Hall, Central Banat District, Vojvodina*


... by Bojan Stanulov, on Flickr


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Kopaonik Mountain, Raška District, Šumadija and Western Serbia
*

Kopaonik by bancika, on Flickr


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Petrovaradin Fortress, South Bačka District, Vojvodina*


Petrovaradinska tvrdjava by Zhotography, on Flickr


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Rtanj Mountain, Zaječar District, Southern and Eastern Serbia*


Rtanj mountain (Serbia) by vladobgd, on Flickr


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Suva Mountain, Pirot District, Southern and Eastern Serbia*


Slope by Milos Golubovic, on Flickr


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Sićevo Gorge, Nišava District, Southern and Eastern Serbia*



> Ćira's passage (Ćirin prolaz), Sićevo gorge



Warm winter days by Milos Golubovic, on Flickr


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Međuvršje, Moravica District, Šumadija and Western Serbia*


DSC_0219 by Vladimir Veskovic, on Flickr


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Ribnica Viaduct, Zlatibor District, Šumadija and Western Serbia*


461-017 with short freith train in Zlatibor by Dusan Dodic, on Flickr


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Palić, North Bačka District, Vojvodina*


DSC_7594 by ivica vojnic, on Flickr


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Subotica Town Hall, North Bačka District, Vojvodina*


Subotica Town Hall by Boris Kopilovic, on Flickr


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*The Danube near Donji Milanovac, Bor District, Southern and Eastern Serbia*


Milky way by Boris Mrdja, on Flickr


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Defterdar's Gate, Belgrade District, Belgrade*


Defterdarova kapija by Vojinovic_M, on Flickr


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*The Uvac River, Zlatibor District, Šumadija and Western Serbia*


Meandri Uvca by Saša Lalić, on Flickr


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Fields near Sombor, West Bačka District, Vojvodina*


Line by Saša Lalić, on Flickr


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Ušće, Raška District, Šumadija and Western Serbia*


Putnički voz u Ušću. by Luka Vučković, on Flickr


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Pančevo, South Banat District, Vojvodina*


2015-11-20-3703 by vale 83, on Flickr


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Paljuvi Lake, Kolubara District, Šumadija and Western Serbia*


Paljuvi lake by Nenad Latkovic, on Flickr


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Kneza Mihaila Street, Belgrade District, Belgrade*


Building of Serbian Academy of Sciences and Art by I.C. Photo, on Flickr


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Bubanj Memorial Park, Nišava District, Southern and Eastern Serbia*


Bubanj Memorial park by Đorđe Mustur, on Flickr


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Ravno Brdo, Kolubara District, Šumadija and Western Serbia*


fences by Svetlana Cekic, on Flickr


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Iron Gates, Bor District, Southern and Eastern Serbia*


Djerdap gorge by Marija Vujosevic, on Flickr


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Sirogojno, Zlatibor District, Šumadija and Western Serbia*



> Sirogojno is a village in Serbia located on Mt. Zlatibor.
> 
> In Sirogojno there is also an open-air museum, or "ethno village" known as the Old Village Museum (Serbian: Музеј Старо село" / Muzej "Staro selo"), covering nearly 5 hectares with authentic elements of ordinary life collected from all over the Zlatibor region from the 19th century. The ethno village displays a set of traditional wooden buildings, including a bakery, a dairy, and an inn, all in authentic form.



Sirogojno old Serbian village by Djordje Cicovic, on Flickr


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Pop-Lukina Street, Belgrade District, Belgrade*


belgrade corners by Flavio Obradovich, on Flickr


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Suva Mountain, Nišava District, Southern and Eastern Serbia*


"The Misty Mountains Cold" II by Milos Golubovic, on Flickr


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Novi Sad City Center, South Bačka District, Vojvodina*


Novi Sad centar by Aleksandar Milutinović, on Flickr


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Tara Mountain and Zaovine Lake, Zlatibor District, Šumadija and Western Serbia*


Tara mountain / Zaovine by playing around, on Flickr


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Suva Mountain, Nišava District, Southern and Eastern Serbia*


Dappled grey by Milos Golubovic, on Flickr


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Tronoša Monastery, Mačva District, Šumadija and Western Serbia*


Tronosa Monastery, Serbia by Nenad Miloradovic, on Flickr


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Rača Monastery, Zlatibor District, Šumadija and Western Serbia*


Monastery Raca, Serbia by Nenad Miloradovic, on Flickr


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Rock Sculpture of Decebalus in Romania Seen from Serbia, Bor District, Southern and Eastern Serbia*


Decebalos Rex (view from Serbia) by vladobgd, on Flickr


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Iron Gates, Bor District, Southern and Eastern Serbia*


Shine bright like diamond by Radomir Bojic, on Flickr


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Varadin Bridge and Petrovaradin Fortress, South Bačka District, Vojvodina*


Novi Sad by Aleksandar Milutinović, on Flickr


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*The Drina River, Mačva District, Šumadija and Western Serbia*


Drina - Bosnian and Serbian border. by Edward Newman, on Flickr


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Drvengrad, Zlatibor District, Šumadija and Western Serbia*



> Drvengrad is also known as Küstendorf, as a word play on German "dorf" (village) and Kusturica's nickname, "Kusta". Also, "Küste" is German for coast. Kusturica has also been known to call it Mećavnik, which is the name of the neighbouring village.
> 
> Drvengrad has a library, named the Ivo Andrić Library; an artist gallery named Macola in honor of sculptor Dragan Jovićević (it was previously known as Anika, after a character from Ivo Andrić's prose); Stanley Kubrick Cinema; a main house which houses a cinema-hall in the cellar, a living room, a guest room, a closed yard, a swimming pool, a gymnasium, a sauna and private rooms for the Kusturica family; a sports hall; a restaurant; a cake shop, as well as a souvenir shop; and finally, a Church dedicated to St. Sava.
> 
> ...



Drvengrad (Timber towm) by Djordje Cicovic, on Flickr


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Vlasina Lake, Pčinja District, Southern and Eastern Serbia*



> A lake in the mountainous region of southeastern Serbia, called Vlasina. Lying at an altitude of 1,211 metres (3,973 ft), with an area of 16 square kilometres (6.2 sq mi), it is the highest artificial lake in Serbia.



Mountain lake by Milos Golubovic, on Flickr


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Garaši Lake, Šumadija District, Šumadija and Western Serbia*


Bukulja-Serbia by kolev nikola, on Flickr


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*A Stream on Jastrebac Mountain, Rasina District, Šumadija and Western Serbia*


Doe's vortex by milos ristic, on Flickr


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Avala Tower, Belgrade District, Belgrade*


Belgrade, Serbia 0094 - Avala Tower by IP Maesstro, on Flickr


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Monastery of the Annunciation, Braničevo District, Southern and Eastern Serbia*


Steps of Faith by Peter Kurdulija, on Flickr


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Flooded Lowland near the Village of Crna Reka, Mačva District, Šumadija and Western Serbia*


Flooded spring vegetation by Marko Zamurovic, on Flickr


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Kumodraž, Belgrade District, Belgrade*


Kumodraž u jesen by kimi1404, on Flickr


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Petrovaradin Fortress, South Bačka District, Vojvodina*


Petrovaradinska tvrdjava Novi Sad by Aleksandar Milutinović, on Flickr


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Žeželj Bridge, South Bačka District, Vojvodina*


Zezeljev most novi sad by Aleksandar Milutinović, on Flickr


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Bridges on the Sava, Belgrade District, Belgrade*


belgrade bridges by Flavio Obradovich, on Flickr


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Niš, Nišava District, Southern and Eastern Serbia*


Downtown Niš at foggy morning (2) by Đorđe Mustur, on Flickr


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Đavolja Varoš, Toplica District, Southern and Eastern Serbia*


Devil's Town by Dalibor Kostadinovic, on Flickr


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Lazar's Canyon, Bor District, Southern and Eastern Serbia*


the lazar's canyon by Svetlana Cekic, on Flickr


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Čigota Peak, Zlatibor District, Šumadija and Western Serbia*


Cigota by Dejan, on Flickr


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Fields near Beška, Srem District, Vojvodina*


Spring fields by Katarina Stefanović, on Flickr


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Vršac Castle, South Banat District, Vojvodina*


Under the influence of centuries by Boris Stefanovic, on Flickr


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Gamzigrad, Zaječar District, Southern and Eastern Serbia*


Romuliana4498 by Lee B, on Flickr


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Domus Scientiarum Viminacium, Braničevo District, Southern and Eastern Serbia*


domus @ viminacium by Ana, on Flickr


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Sremska Mitrovica, Srem District, Vojvodina*


Nevena Uzurov - Roofs by Nevena Uzurov, on Flickr


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Šabac, Mačva District, Šumadija and Western Serbia*


Šabac by Milan Marić, on Flickr


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Cer Mountain, Mačva District, Šumadija and Western Serbia*


The Cer mountain, Serbia by Marko Zamurovic, on Flickr


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Landscape near Pančevo, South Banat District, Vojvodina*


lake, field, sky by Ivan, on Flickr


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Prohor Pčinjski Monastery, Pčinja District, Southern and Eastern Serbia*


Prohor Pcinjski 6 by Sasa Ljubojevic, on Flickr


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Arača, Central Banat District, Vojvodina*


Araca i mlecni put by Dejan, on Flickr


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Visoki Dečani Monastery, Peć District, Kosovo and Metohija*


Visoki Decani Monastery, Kosovo*, Serbia by Nenad, on Flickr


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Zeleni Venac, Belgrade District, Belgrade*


Meanwhile In Belgrade... by Predrag Drobac, on Flickr


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Rakovac Monastery, South Bačka District, Vojvodina*


Rakovac monastery. Serbia. by Dmitry Sakharov, on Flickr


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Divčibare Mountain Resort, Kolubara District, Šumadija and Western Serbia*


mountain sunset by Milos Bogdanovic, on Flickr


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Vlasina Lake, Pčinja District, Southern and Eastern Serbia*


Vlasina Lake by Dalibor Kostadinovic, on Flickr


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Trešnjica River Canyon, Mačva District, Šumadija and Western Serbia*


Tresnjica River Canyon by Danilo Stefanovic, on Flickr


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Šabac-Klenak Railroad Bridge, Mačva District, Šumadija and Western Serbia*


Railroad Bridge by Danilo Stefanovic, on Flickr


----------



## lazanoo (Nov 8, 2015)

Serbia looks great in your photos. Somehow, it is underestimated in Poland, maybe due to the fact that you don't have the seasise  Here, Croatia still prevails.


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Drvengrad, Zlatibor District, Šumadija and Western Serbia*


Drvengrad-Mokra gora by Dejan Despotovic, on Flickr


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Fields near Beška, Srem District, Vojvodina*


A moment (Please press "L") by Katarina Stefanović, on Flickr


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Kovilj, South Bačka District, Vojvodina*


Kovilj, Koviljski rit , Slajz by Aleksandar Milutinović, on Flickr


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Ružica Church, Belgrade District, Belgrade*


Ruzica church by Valantis Antoniades, on Flickr


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Belgrade Fortress, Belgrade District, Belgrade*


Kalemegdan walls by Valantis Antoniades, on Flickr


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Sićevo Gorge, Nišava District, Southern and Eastern Serbia*


Cavern by Milos Golubovic, on Flickr


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Iron Gates, Bor District, Southern and Eastern Serbia*


Danube canyon -Serbia by vladobgd, on Flickr


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Old Palace, Belgrade District, Belgrade*


Stari Dvor by Valantis Antoniades, on Flickr


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Mountains near Boljevac, Zaječar District, Southern and Eastern Serbia*


Rtanj 2016 by Boris Mrdja, on Flickr


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Ada Bridge, Belgrade District, Belgrade*


Belgrade, Serbia 077 - Bridge in Summer Sunset by IP Maesstro, on Flickr


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Church of Saint Sava, Belgrade District, Belgrade*


St. Sava temple in Belgrade by Artem Denisov, on Flickr


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Belgrade Fortress, Belgrade District, Belgrade*


All along the watchtower by Valantis Antoniades, on Flickr


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Castle in Beočin, South Bačka District, Vojvodina*


Untitled by Predrag Neskovic, on Flickr


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Karaš River, South Banat District, Vojvodina*


IMG_5781 by Branimir Juga, on Flickr


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Wind Turbine near Vršac, South Banat District, Vojvodina*


Vetrenjaca - Vrsac by Branimir Juga, on Flickr


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Novi Sad, South Bačka District, Vojvodina*


Novi Sad centar Katedrala Gradska kuca by Aleksandar Milutinović, on Flickr


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Belgrade Fortress, Belgrade District, Belgrade*


Kalemegdan Citadel by Valantis Antoniades, on Flickr


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Begeč, South Bačka District, Vojvodina*


Begeč Vojvodina by Aleksandar Milutinović, on Flickr


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Danube River near Čelarevo, South Bačka District, Vojvodina*


Celarevo by Nenad Vilimanovic, on Flickr


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Novi Sad, South Bačka District, Vojvodina*


Novi Sad by Aleksandar Milutinović, on Flickr


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Sremski Karlovci, South Bačka District, Vojvodina*


Sremski Karlovci by Aleksandar Milutinović, on Flickr


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Parcani Viaduct, Belgrade District, Belgrade*


RS - Ralja, Parcan Viaduct by Jan-Geert Lukner, on Flickr


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Trešnjica River, Mačva District, Šumadija and Western Serbia*


Tresnjica (9) by PSD Gucevo Loznica, on Flickr


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Uvac River, Zlatibor District, Šumadija and Western Serbia*


Uvac, 2015 by -beyond time-, on Flickr


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Radoinja and Zlatar Lakes, Zlatibor District, Šumadija and Western Serbia*


Meanders of Radoinjsko lake and Zlatar lake in distance. by Aleksandar Bubanja, on Flickr


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Tara Mountain, Zlatibor District, Šumadija and Western Serbia*


Tara 2015 by Don Workinson, on Flickr


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Jegrička Nature Park, South Bačka District, Vojvodina*


Jegrička kod Žablja by Aleksandar Milutinović, on Flickr


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Kladovo Fortress (Fetislam), Bor District, Southern and Eastern Serbia*


Fetislam Fortress by Malcolm Bott, on Flickr


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Hermitage of Saint Sava, Raška District, Šumadija and Western Serbia*


Hermitage Cell of Saint Sava by Milica Simić, on Flickr


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Zlatibor Mountain, Zlatibor District, Šumadija and Western Serbia*


in the middle of ... by Radivoj Despotovic, on Flickr


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Studenica Monastery, Raška District, Šumadija and Western Serbia*



> The Studenica monastery (Serbian Cyrillic: Манастир Студеница, Manastir Studenica, Serbian pronunciation: [mânastiːr studɛ̌nit͡sa]) is a 12th-century Serbian Orthodox monastery situated 39 km southwest of Kraljevo, in central Serbia. It is one of the largest and richest Serb Orthodox monasteries.



Manastir Studenica-45 by Neonci, on Flickr


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Studenica Monastery, Raška District, Šumadija and Western Serbia*


Manastir Studenica-29 by Neonci, on Flickr


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Zrenjanin, Central Banat District, Vojvodina*


City by Bojan Stanulov, on Flickr


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Smederevo Fortress, Podunavlje District, Southern and Eastern Serbia*



> The Smederevo Fortress (Serbian: Cмeдepeвcκa твpђaвa, Smederevska tvrđava) is a medieval fortified city in Smederevo, Serbia, which was temporary capital of Serbia in the Middle Ages. It was built between 1427 and 1430 on the order of Despot Đurađ Branković, the ruler of the Serbian Despotate. It was further fortified by the Ottoman Empire, which had taken the city, in the end of the century.
> The fortress withstood several sieges by Ottomans and Serbs, surviving relatively unscathed. During World War II it was heavily damaged, by explosions and bombing. As of 2009 it is in the midst of extensive restoration and conservation work, despite which the fortress remains "one of the rare preserved courts of medieval Serbian rulers."
> Smederevo Fortress was declared a national Monument of Culture of Exceptional Importance in 1979. In 2010, the fortress was placed on the tentative list for possible nomination as a World Heritage Site (UNESCO).



von Johann Gumilar by Johann Gumilar, on Flickr


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Krupaj Spring, Pomoravlje District, Šumadija and Western Serbia*


Krupajsko vrelo - Srbija by milos_dumic, on Flickr


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Mileševac Fortress, Zlatibor District, Šumadija and Western Serbia*


Mileševac Castle (Hisardžik) by thebyzantinelegacy, on Flickr


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Zlatibor Mountain, Zlatibor District, Šumadija and Western Serbia*


Tornik landscape 2015-147 edit by Neonci, on Flickr


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Landscape near Stublo, Zlatibor District, Šumadija and Western Serbia*


Stublo by Neonci, on Flickr


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Landscape near Jablanica, Zlatibor District, Šumadija and Western Serbia*


Jablanica2016-24-2 by Neonci, on Flickr


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Davidovica Monastery, Zlatibor District, Šumadija and Western Serbia*


Davidovica Monastery by thebyzantinelegacy, on Flickr


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Suvobor Mountain, Kolubara District, Šumadija and Western Serbia*


Rajac. by Darijan Mihajlovic, on Flickr


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Lisine Waterfall, Pomoravlje District, Šumadija and Western Serbia*


Vodopad Veliki buk - Srbija by milos_dumic, on Flickr


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Lisine Waterfall, Pomoravlje District, Šumadija and Western Serbia*


Waterfall in Lisine by Johann Gumilar, on Flickr


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Novi Sad, South Bačka District, Vojvodina*


Нови Сад. Novi Sad by Dmitry Sakharov, on Flickr


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Vučjanka River, Jablanica District, Southern and Eastern Serbia*


Hidden beauty by Milos Golubovic, on Flickr


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Trem Peak on Suva Mountain, Nišava District, Southern and Eastern Serbia*


Trem by Milos Golubovic, on Flickr


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Sićevo Gorge, Nišava District, Southern and Eastern Serbia*


Sićevo gorge by Milos Golubovic, on Flickr


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Topčider Park, Belgrade District, Belgrade*


Topciderski park by milos_dumic, on Flickr


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Uvac Special Nature Reserve, Zlatibor District, Šumadija and Western Serbia*


Uvac by milos_dumic, on Flickr


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Avala Mountain, Belgrade District, Belgrade*


Tresnja / Beograd by milos_dumic, on Flickr


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Avala Mountain, Belgrade District, Belgrade*


Avala / Beograd by milos_dumic, on Flickr


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*The Šargan Eight Railway, Zlatibor District, Šumadija and Western Serbia*


Šarganska Osmica by Dmitry Sakharov, on Flickr


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Topli Do, Pirot District, Southern and Eastern Serbia*


Topli Do by bancika, on Flickr


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Srebrno Lake, Braničevo District, Southern and Eastern Serbia*


Silver Lake by Johann Gumilar, on Flickr


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Gostilje Waterfall, Zlatibor District, Šumadija and Western Serbia*


Gostilje, Zlatibor by milos_dumic, on Flickr


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Gostilje Waterfall, Zlatibor District, Šumadija and Western Serbia*


Gostilje, Zlatibor by milos_dumic, on Flickr


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Niš, Nišava District, Southern and Eastern Serbia*


Nis - Banovina by bancika, on Flickr


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Iron Gates, Bor District, Southern and Eastern Serbia*



> The Iron Gates (Romanian: Porțile de Fier, Serbian: Đerdapska klisura, German: Eisernes Tor) is a gorge on the Danube River. It forms part of the boundary between Serbia and Romania. In the broad sense it encompasses a route of 134 km (83 mi); in the narrow sense it only encompasses the last barrier on this route, just beyond the Romanian city of Orșova, that contains two hydroelectric dams, with two power stations, Iron Gate I Hydroelectric Power Station and Iron Gate II Hydroelectric Power Station.
> The gorge lies between Romania to the north and Serbia to the south. At this point, the river separates the southern Carpathian Mountains from the northwestern foothills of the Balkan Mountains. The Romanian side of the gorge constitutes the Iron Gates natural park, whereas the Serbian part constitutes the Đerdap national park.



The Iron Gates on the Danube River by Johann Gumilar, on Flickr


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Smederevo Fortress, Podunavlje District, Southern and Eastern Serbia*


von Johann Gumilar by Johann Gumilar, on Flickr


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Old Palace, Belgrade District, Belgrade*


Skupstina grada Beograda by milos_dumic, on Flickr


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Church of Saint Petka, Belgrade District, Belgrade*


Crkva Svete Petke, Beograd by milos_dumic, on Flickr


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Ružica Church, Belgrade District, Belgrade*


Bogorodična crkva Ružica, Beograd by milos_dumic, on Flickr


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Ripaljka Waterfall, Zaječar District, Southern and Eastern Serbia*


Waterfall Ripaljka by bancika, on Flickr


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Tupavica Waterfall, Pirot District, Southern and Eastern Serbia*


Tupavica Falls by bancika, on Flickr


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Drina River, Zlatibor District, Šumadija and Western Serbia*


Evening mist and sunset over Drina river by bancika, on Flickr


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Rosomač River Canyon, Pirot District, Southern and Eastern Serbia*


Canyon of Rosomac river by Aleksandar Milenkovic, on Flickr


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Greben Mountain, Pirot District, Southern and Eastern Serbia*



> Greben is a mountain in southeastern Serbia, with a small section of the southwestern ridge in Bulgaria. It is named after a large karst ridge that runs along its spine.
> Its highest peak Bezeniste (or Dziglina livada) stands at an elevation of 1,338 meters above sea level.



Greben Mountain by Aleksandar Milenkovic, on Flickr


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Grza Lake, Pomoravlje District, Šumadija and Western Serbia*


Lake Grza, Serbia by Aleksandar Milenkovic, on Flickr


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Grza River, Pomoravlje District, Šumadija and Western Serbia*


River Grza, Serbia by Aleksandar Milenkovic, on Flickr


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Grza River, Pomoravlje District, Šumadija and Western Serbia*


River Grza, Serbia by Aleksandar Milenkovic, on Flickr


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Bigar Waterfall, Pirot District, Southern and Eastern Serbia*


Waterfall Bigar, Serbia by Aleksandar Milenkovic, on Flickr


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Balkan Mountain, Pirot District, Southern and Eastern Serbia*


Old Mountain, Serbia by Aleksandar Milenkovic, on Flickr


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*View from Babin Zub, Zaječar District, Southern and Eastern Serbia*


Babin zub, Old Mountain, Serbia by Aleksandar Milenkovic, on Flickr


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Sokolov Kamen Peak on Suva Mountain, Nišava District, Southern and Eastern Serbia*



> Suva Planina (Dry Mountain) is one of the most impressive mountain ranges in Serbia. The massif of Suva Planina is 35 km long.



Sokolov Kamen - Dry Mountain, Serbia by Aleksandar Milenkovic, on Flickr


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Obedska Bara Special Nature Reserve, Srem District, Vojvodina*


Always two by Radivoj Despotovic, on Flickr


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Lakes near Bigar Waterfall, Pirot District, Southern and Eastern Serbia*


Bigar, Serbia by Aleksandar Milenkovic, on Flickr


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Kalemegdan, Belgrade District, Belgrade*


Beograd, Serbia by Aleksandar Milenkovic, on Flickr


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Zagajica Hills in Deliblato Sands Special Nature Reserve, South Banat District, Vojvodina*


Untitled by Daniel Knezevic, on Flickr


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Surduk, Srem District, Vojvodina*


IMG_0239 by Бела Сова, on Flickr

By me.


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Peter's Church, Raška District, Šumadija and Western Serbia*


IMG_2176 by Бела Сова, on Flickr

By me.


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Kikinda, North Banat District, Vojvodina*


IMG_8465 by Бела Сова, on Flickr

By me.


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Zrenjanin, Central Banat District, Vojvodina*


IMG_8668 by Бела Сова, on Flickr

By me.


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Skadarska Street, Belgrade District, Belgrade*


Bohemian Rapsody by Predrag Drobac, on Flickr


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Vrmdža Lake, Zaječar District, Southern and Eastern Serbia*


Vrmdzansko jezero, Serbia by Nenad, on Flickr


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Tailings Pond near Majdanpek, Bor District, Southern and Eastern Serbia*


Majdanpek 2256 by Village Bor, on Flickr


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Rajko's Cave, Bor District, Southern and Eastern Serbia*


Rajkova pecina Majdanpek - Serbia by Dejan Savic Sawa, on Flickr


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Monastery of Saint Nicholas near Kuršumlija, Toplica District, Southern and Eastern Serbia*


Monastery of St. Nicholas by Bojan Miljus, on Flickr


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Đavolja Varoš, Toplica District, Southern and Eastern Serbia*


Devil's Town by alex krylov, on Flickr


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Niš, Nišava District, Southern and Eastern Serbia*


Niš, Serbia by Dusko Tasic, on Flickr


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Srećko's Waterfall, Nišava District, Southern and Eastern Serbia*


Back to Srećko's waterfall by Milos Golubovic, on Flickr


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Petrovaradin Fortress during Exit Music Festival, South Bačka District, Vojvodina*


Petrovaradinska tvrdjava Exit by Aleksandar Milutinović, on Flickr


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Kusača Peak over Sićevo Gorge, Nišava District, Southern and Eastern Serbia*


Kusaca, Sicevo gorge, Serbia by Aleksandar Milenkovic, on Flickr


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*View from Midžor Peak on Balkan Mountain, Zaječar District, Southern and Eastern Serbia*


050727 by -beyond time-, on Flickr


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Čačak, Moravica District, Šumadija and Western Serbia*


The landscape of the small Balkan city by Dejan Krsmanovic, on Flickr


----------



## Elster (Oct 17, 2013)

Postcard from Zaovine by miloch sub, on Flickr


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Suva (Dry) Mountain, Nišava District, Southern and Eastern Serbia*


Special Place by Milos Golubovic, on Flickr


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Vrmdža Lake, Zaječar District, Southern and Eastern Serbia*


Peace and quiet by Milos Golubovic, on Flickr


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Lazar's Canyon, Bor District, Southern and Eastern Serbia*


Lazar's canyon by Milos Golubovic, on Flickr


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Sićevo Gorge, Nišava District, Southern and Eastern Serbia*


Sicevo by Milos Golubovic, on Flickr


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Lisine Springhead, Pomoravlje District, Šumadija and Western Serbia*


Lisine springhead, Homolje mountains, Eastern Serbia by Stefan, on Flickr


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Zrenjanin, Central Banat District, Vojvodina*


Play by playing around, on Flickr


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Kneza Sime Markovića Street, Belgrade District, Belgrade*


Beograd 2018 by Dusan Veskovic, on Flickr


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*View from Bilješka Stena, Zlatibor District, Šumadija and Western Serbia*


Uros Petrovic - Biljeska Rock on Tara Mountain by Uros Petrovic, on Flickr


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Uvac River, Zlatibor District, Šumadija and Western Serbia*


Uvac - Srbija / Увац - Србија by milos_dumic, on Flickr


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Suva (Dry) Mountain, Nišava District, Southern and Eastern Serbia*


Patches of Sunlight by Milos Golubovic, on Flickr


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Modene Street in Novi Sad, South Bačka District, Vojvodina*


Centar Novi Sad Modene by Aleksandar Milutinović, on Flickr


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Novi Sad City Hall, South Bačka District, Vojvodina*


Gradska kuca Novi Sad by Aleksandar Milutinović, on Flickr


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Balkan Mountain, Zaječar District, Southern and Eastern Serbia*


Golden waves by Milos Golubovic, on Flickr


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Sunflower Field near Vinča, Belgrade District, Belgrade*


DSC01546 by Bojan Andrejic, on Flickr


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Iron Gates, Bor District, Southern and Eastern Serbia*


Danube today by vladobgd, on Flickr


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Slavkovica River, Kolubara District, Šumadija and Western Serbia*


Take the green route by Aleksandar Djurekovic, on Flickr


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Justiniana Prima Archaeological Site, Jablanica District, Southern and Eastern Serbia*


Caricin grad near Lebane, Serbia by Nenad, on Flickr


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Šabac, Mačva District, Šumadija and Western Serbia*


Main street... by Dejan Despotovic, on Flickr


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Aranđelovac, Šumadija District, Šumadija and Western Serbia*


Nokia 8 by Alek-84, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Subotica*

Subotica city hall and main square evening view by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## Elster (Oct 17, 2013)

Drina river near rogacica
Credit:mmilanovic
Drina river by mmilanovic, on Flickr


----------



## Elster (Oct 17, 2013)

Credit:abasto

DSC_0036_2 by abasto, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Lake Palić*

Sunrise at Palic lake near town of Subotica view by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Sava River and Ada Bridge, Belgrade District, Belgrade*


Belgrade/Beograd by dejan, on Flickr


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*New Belgrade, Belgrade District, Belgrade*


Foggy morning in New Belgrade by vladobgd, on Flickr


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Pilj Waterfall, Pirot District, Southern and Eastern Serbia*



> Pilj Waterfall (Piljski vodopad), is the third highest waterfall in Serbia, being discovered by geologists and alpinists only in 2002. It's total height is 65,5 metres.



Hidden Pilj Waterfall by Milos Golubovic, on Flickr


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Zvonko Bogdan Winery, North Bačka District, Vojvodina*


Vinarija Zvonko Bogdan by Aleksandar Milutinović, on Flickr


----------



## Elster (Oct 17, 2013)

Drvengrad
Creditaul McClure
Valley near Drvengrad from Šarganska Osmica railroad, Serbia by Paul McClure, on Flickr


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Church of Saint Sava, Belgrade District, Belgrade*


St. Sava Temple by Stefan Stipic, on Flickr


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Golija Mountain, Moravica District, Šumadija and Western Serbia*


Golija, Serbia by Milos Damljanovic, on Flickr


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Monument to the Fallen Soldiers of the Kosmaj Partisan Detachment, Belgrade District, Belgrade*


IMG_4964 by Srećko Todorović, on Flickr


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Belgrade Fortress, Belgrade District, Belgrade*


20180925_184353 by Aleksandra Miletic, on Flickr


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Uvac Special Nature Reserve, Zlatibor District, Šumadija and Western Serbia*


Uvac - Srbija / Увац - Србија by milos_dumic, on Flickr


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Tvigi the Elephant in the Belgrade Zoo, Belgrade District, Belgrade*


The Belgrade Zoo by Žarko Prusac, on Flickr


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Izubra River Waterfalls, Moravica District, Šumadija and Western Serbia*


Izubra Waterfall - Serbia by Milos Damljanovic, on Flickr


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Izubra River Waterfalls, Moravica District, Šumadija and Western Serbia*


Izubra Waterfall - Serbia by Milos Damljanovic, on Flickr


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Đurđevi Stupovi Monastery, Raška District, Šumadija and Western Serbia*


Djurdjevi Stupovi by Milos Damljanovic, on Flickr


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Aranđelovac, Šumadija District, Šumadija and Western Serbia*


Arandjelovac by Srećko Todorović, on Flickr


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Golubac Fortress, Braničevo District, Southern and Eastern Serbia*


Голубачка тврђава by Дејан Биришић, on Flickr


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Majdanpek, Bor District, Southern and Eastern Serbia*


Mајданпек у бојама јесени... by Дејан Биришић, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Finally, you are posting again!


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*E75 Highway near Genex Tower, Belgrade District, Belgrade*


In speed by Žarko Prusac, on Flickr


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

Yellow Fever said:


> Finally, you are posting again!




Taking some free time I have today to visit this thread again.


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Old Sava Bridge, Belgrade District, Belgrade*


Sunset in Belgrade by Alfonso C, on Flickr


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Petrovaradin Fortress, South Bačka District, Vojvodina*


IMG_4189 by Žarko Prusac, on Flickr


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Vračar, Belgrade District, Belgrade*


Beograd nocu by Djordje Nikolic Art, on Flickr


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Zindan Gate, Belgrade District, Belgrade*


20181001_222638 by Aleksandra Miletic, on Flickr


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Suva (Dry) Mountain, Nišava District, Southern and Eastern Serbia*


Downhill by Milos Golubovic, on Flickr


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Sićevo Gorge, Nišava District, Southern and Eastern Serbia*


Gorge by Milos Golubovic, on Flickr


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Ovčar-Kablar George, Moravica District, Šumadija and Western Serbia*


DDP_6766 by Vladimir Veskovic, on Flickr


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Drvengrad Ethno Village, Zlatibor District, Šumadija and Western Serbia*


Wooden City, Tara mountain - Serbia by Milos Damljanovic, on Flickr


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Drvengrad Ethno Village, Zlatibor District, Šumadija and Western Serbia*


Wooden City, Tara mountain - Serbia by Milos Damljanovic, on Flickr


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

Serbia women's national team beat Italy in the final game of the the 2018 FIVB Volleyball Women's World Championships. They celebrated the winning of the gold on a balcony of the Old Palace in Belgrade on October 22 with many fans coming to show their appreciation.



Source: www.beograd.rs


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Rudnik Mountain, Moravica District, Šumadija and Western Serbia*


Planina Rudnik by Srećko Todorović, on Flickr


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Ušće Tower, Belgrade District, Belgrade*


Novi Beograd, zgrada Ušća by Stefan Pajkic, on Flickr


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Smederevo Fortress, Podunavlje District, Southern and Eastern Serbia*


Smederevo Fortress by Žarko Prusac, on Flickr


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Stolovi Mountain, Raška District, Šumadija and Western Serbia*


Stolovi, Kraljevo by Dusan Veskovic, on Flickr


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Zrenjanin Court House, Central Banat District, Vojvodina*


Courthouse by Bojan Stanulov, on Flickr


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Dimitrovgrad, Pirot District, Southern and Eastern Serbia*


Dimitrovgrad by stefan.pavic1, on Flickr


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Uvac River, Zlatibor District, Šumadija and Western Serbia*


Uvac - Srbija / Увац - Србија by milos_dumic, on Flickr


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Suva (Dry) Mountain, Nišava District, Southern and Eastern Serbia*


Ensueño by Milos Golubovic, on Flickr


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Church of the Ascension, Belgrade District, Belgrade*


Church of Ascension of Jesus Christ, Belgrade by Atelier Lukovich, on Flickr


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Iron Gates, Bor District, Southern and Eastern Serbia*



> This new platform will give tourists a chance to enjoy the landscape from a rock outcrop at Ploce, approximately 300 meters above the Kazan Gorge on Danube.



Ploce viewpoint by Thomas Roland, on Flickr


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Valja Prerast (Natural Arch), Bor District, Southern and Eastern Serbia*



> Valja Prerast looks like a gateway leading to another dimension. It’s Serbia’s largest natural stone bridge, 45 meters tall. Đjerdap National Park, Serbia.



Valja Prerast on a rainy day by Thomas Roland, on Flickr


----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)

*Valley of Lilacs, Raska oblast, south-west Serbia*



> Flowery trees, that were planted in the valley along the Ibar River to welcome the French princess Helen of Anjou, still welcome any visitor in the Valley of Lilacs
> 
> Seven centuries have passed and the Valley of lilacs and the enchanting scent of these flowers still carry the love story of a French princess, later Serbian queen, Helen of Anjou.
> Helen of Anjou significantly contributed to the cultural rise of the medieval Serbian state.
> ...












https://casopiskult.com​


----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)

*Oplenac*



> St George's Church (Serbian: Црква Св. Ђорђа) also known as Oplenac (Опленац), is the mausoleum of the Serbian and Yugoslav royal house of Karađorđević located on top of the Oplenac Hill in the town of Topola, Serbia. The church of Oplenac was founded by King Peter I of Yugoslavia. Many members of the royal house are buried in the church, in the crypt beneath the church, or in the church yard.












http://www.oplenac.rs/wp/​


----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)

*King Vineyards of Oplenac, Sumadija-Central Serbia*










http://www.serbia.com​


----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)

*Crypt of St George Church, Oplenac*



> Apart from the two tombs inside the church (Karađorđe’s in the southern apse; and Peter I Liberator of Serbia and Yugoslavia in the northern apse), there are 26 other members of the dynasty whose eternal place of rest is in this mausoleum. Six generations of the Karađorđević family have been buried in this church:












http://www.oplenac.rs​


----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)

*Castle Kaštel, Banat oblast, Vojvodina-North Serbial*



> In August 1820, in Vojvodina, a castle named “Kaštel” was built. It was built in a “British” style and the “crème de la crème” of society of the time attended its opening. One of the most prominent figures was the famous Hungarian composer and conductor Franz Liszt. This magical castle still has an air of its aristocratic past about it.












http://www.zrenjaninheritage.com/​


----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)

*Fantast Castle (Serbian: Фантаст), known and as Dunđerski Palace, Vojvodina-North Serbia *










http://www.srbijazatebe.rs
​


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Tabula Traiana, Bor District, Southern and Eastern Serbia*



> Tabula Traiana is a Roman memorial plaque commemorating the completion of Trajan's military road located on the Serbian side of Danube near Ogradina. In 1972, when the Iron Gate I Hydroelectric Power Station was built (causing the water level to rise by about 35m), the plaque was moved from its original location, and lifted to the present place.



Tabula Traiana by Thomas Roland, on Flickr


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Suva (Dry) Mountain, Pirot District, Southern and Eastern Serbia*


Slope by Milos Golubovic, on Flickr


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Petrovaradin Fortress, South Bačka District, Vojvodina*


Novembarsko jutro by Dejan, on Flickr


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Petrovaradin Fortress, South Bačka District, Vojvodina*



> The Petrovaradin Fortress nicknamed "Gibraltar of the Danube” is overlooking the City of Novi Sad, Serbia. It is located on a rock outcrop at the Danube river.



Petrovaradin Fortress with a hippie van by Thomas Roland, on Flickr


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Fantast Castle, South Bačka District, Vojvodina*


Dvorac Dunđerski by vladobgd, on Flickr


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Kneza Mihaila Pedestrian Street, Belgrade District, Belgrade*


IMG_20181111_120136 by KUSEVIJA89X 89X, on Flickr


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Saint Petka's Church, Belgrade District, Belgrade*


A bit different view by Predrag Drobac, on Flickr


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Kalenić Monastery, Pomoravlje District, Šumadija and Western Serbia*


Manastir Kalenić, Srbija / Kalenic monastery, Serbia by Milan Milosevic, on Flickr


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Prohor Pčinjski Monastery, Pčinja District, Southern and Eastern Serbia*


Манастир Прохор Пчињски, Србија / Monastery of Prohor Pcinjski, Serbia by Milan Milosevic, on Flickr


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Sremski Karlovci, South Bačka District, Vojvodina*


Sremski Karlovci by vladobgd, on Flickr


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*The Name of Mary Church in Novi Sad, South Bačka District, Vojvodina*


The Name of Mary Church, Novi Sad by Thomas Roland, on Flickr


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Naupare Monastery, Rasina District, Šumadija and Western Serbia*


Манастир Наупаре, XIV век, Србија / Monastery of Naupare, 14th century, Serbia by Milan Milosevic, on Flickr


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Kovilj Monastery, South Bačka District, Vojvodina*


Manastir Kovilj by vladobgd, on Flickr


----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)

*Old windmills in Vojvodina, North Serbia*


> Windmill was built in the 19th century on a nearby site. These windmills were common in Vojvodina and took advantage of the winds on the Pannonian plain.












https://sk.pinterest.com/pin/523754631646046997/​


----------



## No1 (Nov 24, 2006)

*New "windmills" in North Serbia*










https://twitter.com/aanticbg/status/1040217949859205120
​


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Ovčar Banja, Moravica District, Šumadija and Western Serbia*


Ovacar Banja - Cacak, Srbija by Vladimir Veskovic, on Flickr


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Countryside near Prijevor, Moravica District, Šumadija and Western Serbia*


Prijevor - Cacak, Srbija by Vladimir Veskovic, on Flickr


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Stolovi Mountain, Raška District, Šumadija and Western Serbia*


Stolovi - Kraljevo, Srbija by Vladimir Veskovic, on Flickr


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Lisa, Moravica District, Šumadija and Western Serbia*


Lisa - Ivanjica, Srbija by Vladimir Veskovic, on Flickr


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Suva (Dry) Mountain, Pirot District, Southern and Eastern Serbia*



> A true wasteland, plateau covered with sinkholes. We traversed through it during our 28km hike. Trem peak can be seen in the distance on the far left.
> Climbing route to Golemo Stražište peak (1713m).



Plateau by Milos Golubovic, on Flickr


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Jelašnica Gorge, Nišava District, Southern and Eastern Serbia*


Snowed in by Milos Golubovic, on Flickr


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Suva (Dry) Mountain, Nišava District, Southern and Eastern Serbia*


Winter Storms by Milos Golubovic, on Flickr


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Nebojša Tower, Belgrade District, Belgrade*


The Guardian of Belgrade Fortress by Predrag Drobac, on Flickr


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Dimitrovgrad, Pirot District, Southern and Eastern Serbia*


Dimitrovgrad, Serbia. by stefan.pavic1, on Flickr


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*New Railway Bridge, Belgrade District, Belgrade*


New railway bridge by Ivan Pilipovic, on Flickr


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Šargan Eight, Zlatibor District, Šumadija and Western Serbia*


20170918-K70_8006 by Yuri Baklykov, on Flickr


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Rajko's Cave, Bor District, Southern and Eastern Serbia*



> Rajko’s Cave is a river cave carved by Rajko’s River. The total length of the cave is 2,304 meters while the path open to tourists is 1,410 meters long. Air temperature is constant 8 degrees centigrade.



Rajko's cave by Thomas Roland, on Flickr


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Rajko's Cave, Bor District, Southern and Eastern Serbia*


Cave landscape by Thomas Roland, on Flickr


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Church of Saint Sava, Belgrade District, Belgrade*



> New year's festivity according to so called "Old calendar". Fireworks at midnight after Vespers. Belgrade, Serbia.
> 
> The tradition of celebrating New Year according to Julian calendar is also followed in Russia, Belarus, Ukraine, Armenia, Moldova, Georgia and the Balkan countries such as Montenegro, Bosnia and Herzegovina and Macedonia. This practice also exists in some German cantons, Switzerland and Scotland and among the diaspora of the aforementioned countries



Sky on fire by Atelier Lukovich, on Flickr


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Golubac Fortress, Braničevo District, Southern and Eastern Serbia*



> Golubac Fortress was built during the 14th century. It has ten towers, most of which started square, and several of which received many-sided reinforcements with the advent of firearms.
> Golubac Fortress has had a tumultuous history. Prior to its construction it was the site of a Roman settlement. During the Middle Ages, it became the object of many battles, especially between the Ottoman Empire and the Kingdom of Hungary. It changed hands repeatedly, passing between Turks, Bulgarians, Hungarians, Serbs, and Austrians. Now, it is a popular tourist attraction in the region.



Голубачки град by Thomas Roland, on Flickr


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Zemun, Belgrade District, Belgrade*



> Zemun was a separate town that was absorbed into Belgrade in 1934.



Zemun and Belgrade by Thomas Roland, on Flickr


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Novi Sad, South Bačka District, Vojvodina*



> Trg Slobode is the central square in the old part of Novi Sad.



Trg Slobode by Thomas Roland, on Flickr


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Vladičanski Dvor (The Bishop's Palace) in Novi Sad, South Bačka District, Vojvodina*


Vladicanski Dvor by Thomas Roland, on Flickr


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Vršac Tower, South Banat District, Vojvodina*


Vršac tower / Sebia by Daniela, on Flickr


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Maglič Fortress, Raška District, Šumadija and Western Serbia*


Maglic fortress Serbia by Milos Damljanovic, on Flickr


----------

